# Q'Barra: Facing Truth Chapter 2



## Pebele (Apr 10, 2007)

The text on the sealed document is written in a runic script. Catherine, Sepoto and Trebuchet are able to recognize it as being Draconic.

The translation of the letter reads:

_My esteemed Master,

Our mission is progressing well. The pitiful farmers are completely under our thumb, though they are useless in our quest to eliminate the intruders upon the Holy Site. We believe that there is a group among them who will take up the task soon enough.

However, there are new arrivals in the settlement. Young ones, by the look of it. I can only assume that they are the ones you spoke of. If they connect us to the farmer's plight, we will be honored to destroy them. They will not spoil your plans, not while we are still of this world.

I only hope that soon we will have proven our loyalty and worth to you, and be allowed to serve at your side.

Faithfully,
Seamus_


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 10, 2007)

"So that's the gist of it. I'm not sure what we are looking at here. Obviously some kind of missive to their employer or leader, but no corresponding letter on them? This was in Draconic, while the rest were in some other script. Curious. I guess we are the "young ones" he mentions. He was right though, as long as they were of this world, we wouldn't interfere. I guess we put a stop to that, eh?"

Catherine looks around the base camp. "Did anyone locate where they came from? Even druids would likely have a camp or shelter somewhere nearby, right?"


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 10, 2007)

"What bothers me," Darrick says slowly, "Is that someone told them that we were coming.  Who was it?  One of the townsfolk, or...someone from the Academy?  I'd rather not consider the latter, but it seems likely.  I don't like this at all."


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmm, if I'm correct, don't lizard-folk communicate in Draconic? Personally, I don't know what they are saying as I split their head open. Hmmm... I know I may be jumping ahead a bit here... but the Poisondusk tribe doesn't always get along with the others from what I be hearing. Or you know... it could be just a dragon. Charles sighs at the possibility.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Charles said:
			
		

> Hmmm, if I'm correct, don't lizard-folk communicate in Draconic? Personally, I don't know what they are saying as I split their head open. Hmmm... I know I may be jumping ahead a bit here... but the Poisondusk tribe doesn't always get along with the others from what I be hearing. Or you know... it could be just a dragon. Charles sighs at the possibility.




"Lovely. A dragon, rival lizards, a spy in town, or even better, a traitor at the academy. That's quite a list we've got so far. The first three I can deal with, but I'll be damned if I can understand why someone at the academy would betray us and an innocent town."

Catherine shakes her head and sits down with her back against a nearby tree. "I guess that's why he said why it was an unofficial mission, huh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2007)

Trebuchet leans his head slightly to one side and points out, "I don't think those are the only possibilities suggested by the letter, or even the most likely. It's possible the druids have ways of getting information that have nothing to do with informants. Animal spies, or spells, for example. More information will be needed before we can reach a solid conclusion."


----------



## Pebele (Apr 11, 2007)

Kaelan is unable to identify either of the potions. 

Which means that the group has identified the eighteen blue potions as Cure Light Wounds, thanks to Trebuchet. The four yellow potions remain unidentified. The group will have to have them examined at the Academy.

It is early afternoon as the group sits around talking about their next plan. The day is pleasantly cool, and the sky is clear. There is still a distinct lack of animal sounds, but that is to be expected. Even if the druids are gone, the damage they did may stay with this area for quite some time.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 11, 2007)

Kaelan walks away from Catherine without a word at the conclusion of their previous conversation.  "I'll have to agree with Trebuchet here, the possibility of informants is not gone, but they do probably have ways to surveying people with animals or magic.  We all remember that eagle that seemed to follow us around for a couple days right?  At this point is may be best to return to Havenwood and let them know what happened.  I assume the "intruders on the holy site" are the tribe of lizardfolk we were "sent" to eliminate."


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 11, 2007)

After examining the edges of the small clearing, Sepoto walks back to his debating companions, unselfconsciously swatting away the cloud of biting flies that have followed him back from the jungle's edge.

"The Children, they came from the east it seems..."  

Squatting down on his haunches near Kaelan, and having overheard the last snippets of conversation as he approached, he reads the Draconic missive himself, brow furrowing as he tries to make sense of what it contains.

"Sepoto is agreeing with Trechbucket and Kaelan. The angry Children likely have many beast-spies and town-spies. If I am understanding though, this word-paper speaks of a group among the village-folk that the Children believe are able to kill the lizard-folk at the Children's holy place. Sepoto does not remember seeing such village-folk. There seemed to be few warriors among them."

[SBLOCK] Pebele, for what it is worth, Sepoto will try to determine if the Draconic on the missive matches that of any of the lizard folk tribes in Q'Barra, since that is how he is familiar with the language in the first place. Feel free to roll for him as well, as I'm not sure what ability/skill mechanic this would entail.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 12, 2007)

Sepoto studies the letter, but since the Draconic is written as opposed to spoken, he is unable to discern if there was any clues as to the specific dialect.

[sblock=For Rookseye]I realize that there are differing dialects in languages, but I do not think that it is possible to discern them from a letter. The only possible thing I could think of in order for Sepoto to check was Decipher Script, but that is a trained only skill.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 12, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Completely understood Pebele, it was a shot in the dark as it stood, anyway. Even though he knows the language, Sepoto is hardly a keen student of linguistics.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 12, 2007)

Sepoto said:
			
		

> "...Sepoto does not remember seeing such village-folk. There seemed to be few warriors among them."




Catherine snaps her fingers. "You're right, Sepoto. But I bet that they were referring to the people Kassel mentioned to us. The ones with the different take on the situation. I'm guessing the scouts and hunters are the ones he mentioned. You're right they didn't look like warriors, but I'm guessing they'd resort to guerilla style attacks to scare the lizards off. My guess is that they were waiting on Kassel's help to arrive and kill the lizards, but if they realize we didn't go to the lizardfolk encampment and instead came here...We should head back in the morning as soon as we can. We're aren't in combat ready shape at the moment."


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 12, 2007)

"No," Darrick agrees with a sigh, "We certainly aren't.  Let's make this place as defensible as we can, just in case, and plan on heading back early next morning.  Should, perhaps, the scouts move on ahead of us on the morrow?  Observe the town, befroe we enter?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 13, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> "You're right, Sepoto. But I bet that they were referring to the people Kassel mentioned to us. The ones with the different take on the situation. I'm guessing the scouts and hunters are the ones he mentioned. You're right they didn't look like warriors, but I'm guessing they'd resort to guerilla style attacks to scare the lizards off. My guess is that they were waiting on Kassel's help to arrive and kill the lizards, but if they realize we didn't go to the lizardfolk encampment and instead came here






> Should, perhaps, the scouts move on ahead of us on the morrow? Observe the town, befroe we enter?"




"Yes that is probably true.  If they were truly on the Children's side they might attempt an attack on the lizardfolk.  The three of us can scout ahead if you wish.  What is our course of action if we are spotted?  If one of us can make it to Kassel to speak in private should we do so?"


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock]What did we do with all the cure potions? Should we split them up? Btw, how much exp should be on my character atm? Finally: I'm sorry, I totally forgot what time of day it is at the moment in-game.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

"Wasn't Kassel under observation?" Trebuchet asks abruptly, lurching a little as if just waking up. "Do you remember who was watching him?"


----------



## Pebele (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=EXP] Total exp for everyone, including this last encounter is 1050.

As for the time of day, I believe it is mid-afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 13, 2007)

"I believe scouting ahead is the best course of action. If you are spotted, withdraw to our position. Trebuchet, Darrick and I will wait in a secluded area, and wait for your report. The alternative is to the send the fastest among us on a direct course for Kassel's house, while the rest of you scout the area. Whoever is left, will help me setup a defensive perimeter in case someone attacks us while we are seperated. These seem to be the best tactical options that I can think of, but I'm open to suggestions."


----------



## Pebele (Apr 13, 2007)

By late afternoon, the group had gathered all of the druid's gear in to a pile. They separated the potions in to two piles, the blue potions had been identified as cure light wounds potions and there were 18 of the. The four yellow potions were set aside, since no one knew what they were. The 8 metallic flasks were also set aside, since no one knew what they were, either.

The group had to decide what to do with the various gear and items. They knew they could take them all back to the Academy to be properly identified, and they would be compensated if they handed the gear over. They did not believe that Havenwood would be likely to identify the gear, or to pay well for it.

Dusk began to settle in. The jungle was still rather quiet, but Sepoto could tell that it felt less foreboding than it had. Perhaps it was only his perception, but he truly believed that the group had done a great deed by removing the druids from this place.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 13, 2007)

"I think we should gather up all their gear. I'm sure the academy can make use of it, and Steadfast should have no problem carrying it all. One question remains however. Should we look for where the druids made their camp or base, or should we return to Havenwood first?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 13, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I say we go to Havenwood.  There are answers there, and I would say the Children carried everything with them that they had."


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm up for anything, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to cut this at the root so it doesn't grow back.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 14, 2007)

"Sepoto is thinking we must learn more if we are to know the true face of the threat to Havenwood. Once we have rested, Sepoto is willing to backtrack to the town and speak with Kassel again if Catherine and the others believe more can be learned from him. Walking in _I'Katra's_ shadow, no one will even know of my return."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 14, 2007)

Sepoto said:
			
		

> "Sepoto is thinking we must learn more if we are to know the true face of the threat to Havenwood. Once we have rested, Sepoto is willing to backtrack to the town and speak with Kassel again if Catherine and the others believe more can be learned from him. Walking in _I'Katra's_ shadow, no one will even know of my return."




"You do have speed and stealth on your side. I believe you would be a good choice for that role. Any objections? Also, can you clarify what you meant Charles?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2007)

"Widespread defoliation and leveling of the forest?" Trebuchet asks hopefully.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 14, 2007)

(I'm just going to speed this up a bit, and let the parry rest, then everyone will have to decide what will be done at first light tomorrow morning.)

The group does what they can to create a "camp" and settles in as night falls over the jungle. 

Those who kept watch were pleased to note that nothing disturbed the group in the night. 

When dawn broke, the air was crisp and clear. It seemed, at the very least, the group would have good weather for their plans.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 14, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan wakes at sunrise, as always.  He begins to stretch out his tired limbs.  The sleep that night had fully healed his wounds.  After the stretches he takes an offered mango from Sepoto for breakfast before going about his morning routine of fighting an imaginary opponent.  This morning it was one of the Children of Winter that they had fought last night.  

He talks to the others, "So what is the plan?  We might have a decent trail to follow from the Children's animals.  I don't think it will really lead anywhere though.  From the looks of it they would carry all that they would have.  Little would remain in their camp, if anything.  Kassel said there were only three of them, and that is all we found.  They probably didn't leave anybody behind either."

"I say we continue on to Havenwood.  Kassel said that the people of Havenwood that sympathized with the Children were mostly in favor of keeping themselves alive by doing what the Children said.  As long as all they know is that the Children are dead, they have no reason to hurt anybody.  As long as we tell Kassel what happened and what we found, he can take charge of his settlement how he sees fit.  We should then return to the academy to see what we can make of the map, and anything else that the academy may tell us."


----------



## Pebele (Apr 15, 2007)

Once the plan is settled, the group spends the rest of the day making their way back through the jungle the way they came. Since they encountered no resistance, they made it back to the trail by the end of the day.

They made camp, and once again spent a peaceful night beneath the stars. Those who took watch were extra vigilant, yet they still did not find anything amiss during their shifts. 

The next morning the group continued on the path towards Havenwood. The 'scouts' resumed their posts, scouting ahead and making sure the group was not going to be surprised.

As evening began to fall, the group paused. They estimated they were about two hours from Havenwood, and this would be their last opportunity to define their plans for returning to the settlement. 

They had seen no evidence of other druids nor of the hunters who had sided with the druids. They had paid extra attention watching for any birds following them, but had seen nothing.

(Was Sepoto going to go in to Havenwood alone? Or were all three 'scouts' going to go? Or am I completely mistaken and everyone is returning together? Thank you all for putting up with my scatter-brain this week. I really appreciate your patience. )


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 15, 2007)

[sblock]


> Also, can you clarify what you meant Charles?"




Er, well, it's too  late to get into it in-character, but Charles meant that the group should make sure we leave no Druids(or their allies) behind or they will return as if they were never there.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 15, 2007)

"If we're still in agreement, then either Sepoto using his speed and stealth, or Darrick riding Steadfast should proceed into town alone to alert Kassel. After yesterday, I'm hoping everyone is all healed and rested in case of battle. Either choice is valid. We must act quickly however." 

[sblock]
In case anyone else was still wounded from the battle as Catherine was, I went ahead and rolled the healing for her 4 daily cure light wounds spells from the first day of travel. I took the lowest two rolls for myself, to take care of the last 21 hp I was down. In addition to those 4, there are 4 cure minor wounds spells, which are worth 3 hp a piece.
1d8+8=14, 1d8+8=13, 1d8+8=15, 1d8+8=12 
HP: 38/38
Current Spells Prepared
0: Cure Minor Wounds x4
1st: Cure Light Wounds x4
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 15, 2007)

[SBLOCK] I'm thinking that the best course of action now would be for Sepoto to sneak ahead of the main group, make certain that all is well in Havenwood, and reconnoiter Kassel's home to see if anything has changed. If all is well, he will return and the entirety of the group can come into Havenwood so that the more diplomatic characters can have their counsel with Kassel. [/SBLOCK]

"Sepoto will scout ahead if all are in agreement... Catherine?"

[SBLOCK] If needed, Hide check = 16 Move Silently = 16 Spot check = 22 Listen check = 15 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 15, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Yes Sepoto, go ahead.  You are best suited for this job.  I will keep my eyes open for you and be ready for your safe return."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2007)

"What shall the rest of us do in the meantime?" asks Trebuchet...clearly still sold on the 'defoliate the forest' idea, as he eyes an innocent oak malevolently.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 15, 2007)

The rest of the group prepares to make camp as Sepoto moves off in to the jungle. 

Sepoto takes care to try and remain hidden as he approaches the settlement. Without anyone to slow him down, he is able to reach the settlement in about an hour.

As he surveys the perimeter of Havenwood, Sepoto becomes aware that he is being watched and followed. He catches sight of two of the villagers watching him. The villagers have made no move to engage Sepoto, and they seem to be trying to remain hidden, as well.

Sepoto ignores them for a moment and turns his attention to scanning John Kassel's house. He sees no one around the house, and he is able to spot a light on inside. It appears as if all is peaceful in the settlement, except for the two people who appear interested in Sepoto.

[sblock=For Rookseye]What would you have Sepoto do? [/sblock]

The rest of the group remains on alert. Kaelan tries to watch as Sepoto fades from sight, but the shifter is good at his job and disappears in to the jungle quickly. 

As they try to get comfortable, everyone else is obviously on edge, and everyone keeps their eyes and ears open for anything unusual. 

They still have no seen or heard anything out of place, and it does appear as if the three druids they dealt with may have been the sole cause of the disturbance in the area.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 15, 2007)

After ascertaining that all appears well in Havenwood, a sly smirk crosses Sepoto's features. Hoping that the pair following him will take the bait, he leaves the village behind, and begins to make his way through the jungle foliage back to his companions, moving briskly, but not so quickly as to lose his 'tail'. 

_"Be so kind as to follow; follow Sepoto for we have questions for you Children-Friends..."_

Once he is within a half mile of his companion's campsite, Sepoto bolts into the deepest underbrush he can find. The _chakit_ then heads eastward, away from the camp, and in a blur of orange fur and receding vines disappears from view. Once in his _ghost step_, the shifter circles back and makes for the campsite, remaining invisible as long as he believes it necessary to lose his pursuers. Upon arriving at the campsite, he smiles at Kaelan and Charles, points in the direction of Havenwood, and utters the following with a self-satisfied grin of wide yellowing teeth:

"Friend-Kaelan, Friend-Charles, it seems Sepoto has acquired a 'pair of burrs' upon his fur while returning from the village. They are near, but likely quite confused as to where we have gone. Would you care to hunt them back along the trail? I am sure they would have many answers to our questions were we to ask nicely."

[SBLOCK] Pebele, Sepoto's intention is to not let on to the fact that he knows he is being followed when he leaves the village. Once the bait has been set, he intends to let his new friends trail him as close as possible to the camp without it being revealed, then head off to the east to throw his pursuers, returning quickly to the camp to get the other scouts. He then will lead the three of them back in order to ambush the Children's minions through stealth, in hopes of subduing them to answer questions. Skill checks, if needed: Hide check = 25 Move Silently = 23 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 16, 2007)

When Sepoto is convinced that he is close to the camp, he blinks out of sight. He can hear the villagers questioning each other, and he realizes that he was being followed by three of them.

He makes his way through the brush until he shimmers back in to view. He pauses for a moment, to see if he was able to evade the villagers.

He blinks out of sight a second time when he hears two of the villagers call out "There! Over there!"

Sepoto continues trying to elude them, but when he shimmers back in to view this time, all three voices call out. "There, stay on him!"

For a third time, Sepoto concentrates and blinks out of view. This time, he can only hear the villagers cursing as he moves back towards the camp. "How could we lose him?"

Sepoto can hear the villagers behind him fanning out to try and find him. He hurries to the campsite to find Kaelan and Charles.



			
				Rookseye said:
			
		

> Upon arriving at the campsite, he smiles at Kaelan and Charles, points in the direction of Havenwood, and utters the following with a self-satisfied grin of wide yellowing teeth:
> 
> "Friend-Kaelan, Friend-Charles, it seems Sepoto has acquired a 'pair of burrs' upon his fur while returning from the village. They are near, but likely quite confused as to where we have gone. Would you care to hunt them back along the trail? I am sure they would have many answers to our questions were we to ask nicely."


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 16, 2007)

[sblock]Sorry I've been out for most the day, I've been sleeping like crazy.[/sblock]

Whenever Treb looks like he wants to take down something, Charles gently puts his hand on the Warforged's shoulder.

Down boy. They will be lots to burn later.



> Upon arriving at the campsite, he smiles at Kaelan and Charles, points in the direction of Havenwood, and utters the following with a self-satisfied grin of wide yellowing teeth:




If it is safe, I don't see why not.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 16, 2007)

"Ok, Trebuchet listen...there will be time for your destructive magic later. Seriously.

After Sepoto returns, Catherine motions to the rest of the group. "Let's pack it up and get moving double time, before those villagers locate our camp. We've got to hurry."


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 16, 2007)

[sblock]Apologies -- internet access at home has been irritatingly spotty the past few days.  Hopefully, things will be better at this point.[/sblock]

"I'm ready,"  Darrik calls, settling his helmet into place.  "I'm afraid, though, that we're likely to leave a bit of a trail behind us.  As soon as we get some clear terrain, though, we can make some excellent time."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 16, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"We can follow them, if you want, but I fear if they spotted you, they will probably spot me as well.  Catherine is the one around here that asks nice, me not so much,"  as he taps the blade of his scimitar with a ping.  "Either way we should get moving, I am not sure if they'd try and do things to Kassel."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 16, 2007)

Catherine adjusts the strap on her halberd to keep it at the ready. "Then we're in agreement. I'd recommend the scouts take a triangular formation, with one in the rear and one on each flank. That will give us the best field of view for any pursuit. The rest of us will march in the center of the column. If they were working with the druids, and they find out we've eliminated them...Dol Arrah only knows what they will do. So, let's move out people!"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2007)

Trebuchet salutes smartly, with a clang, and assumes his position in the formation.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 16, 2007)

After a brief respite to catch his breath, Sepoto bounds off into the jungle ahead of his companions. With Kaelan and Charles following closely behind, and the others keeping their distance per Catherine's order so that attention would not be drawn to the scouts, the shifter found himself hoping that his pursuers had not lost heart and turned back for the village. Leading his fellow scouts in the direction he suspects he last saw them, Sepoto draws his bow in anticipation, easily vaulting over a fallen tree.

_Hopefully when they learn of the Children's fate they will be open to parley..._


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 16, 2007)

[sblock]Are the scouts making an attempt on sneaking or are we just positioned like it?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 16, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]Are the scouts making an attempt on sneaking or are we just positioned like it?[/sblock]



[sblock] That is a good question. I was assuming that they were not making an effort to hide, but simply trying to cover the most area to find the villagers.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]That is fine with me.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 17, 2007)

The group made their way towards Havenwood, everyone on alert for the villagers.

Sepoto tried to lead Charles and Kaelan towards where he last had sight of the villagers, but as he strained his eyes and ears, he could find no trace of them.

Kaelan and Charles also tried to locate the villagers, but they were unable to locate and trace of the villagers.

On the main trail, Catherine, Darrick and Trebuchet did not notice anyone or anything watching them, either, so they continued towards Havenwood with as much speed as they could muster.

(Will the group be continuing to Havenwood, or will they try to find the villagers?)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 17, 2007)

*Kaelan*

[sblock=ooc]I vote to continue on.[/sblock]

Muttering a string of Valenar curses under his breath, Kaelan follows the rest of the group.  _Some warrior I am, I can't even follow a group of farmers..._


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 17, 2007)

[sblock]
I also wish to continue to Havenwood. I thought I had implied that in my earlier post. Guess not, eh? 
[/sblock]

Looking to her left and right, Catherine was reassured to see the fast moving shapes of the party's scouts. _Let's hope the rest of this mission is this simple._


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 17, 2007)

Darrick has to fight to rein back Steadfast...to rein back himself, really.  "I owe you a good long run,"  he tells the horse, "But now is not the time.  We need to keep pace with the others, my friend...."

"On to Havenwood!"  he cries to his companions.  "Time is not our firend today, I think!"


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 17, 2007)

The disquietude that Sepoto felt after not finding the villagers that followed him was growing. He could only hope that it did not come back to haunt the companions as they moved on toward Havenwood. The disturbing feeling that they were missing something, some knowledge vital to what was transpiring in Havenwood was gnawing at his insides again. He was not one to ignore his instincts. He would remain vigilant.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 17, 2007)

The group quickly made their way back to Havenwood. Night was beginning to fall, but they could still see well enough in the gloom.

Everyone strained their eyes and ears, but they were unable to find anything amiss.

It seemed that the last meal of the day was finished at the common building, shortly after they arrived people began spilling out of the building and towards their homes.

John Kassel was one of the las to leave. He was talking with Gilda Cooper, the Inn keeper. They were speaking in hushed tones, but when Gilda pointed at the group, Kassel looked up and called over. "You're all alive! This is wonderful!" He waved them over as Gilda turned to head to the Inn.


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Charles, a little miffed the old guy thought the group would be dead, calls back sarcastically as they walk forward, Hello! You're alive too, that's great also.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 17, 2007)

"We are not amatuers, Kassel, the threat is no more."   Back in the village Kaelan returns his double scimitar to it's sheathe.  He looks warily around the village once more for those villagers that remained hidden.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Catherine sighs. "Settle down you two. We handled ourselves well, and we believe the threat of the druids is no more. Luckily there were no casualities on our side,  she says with a quick sideways glance at Kaelan, but the children refused to stand down or withdraw....We had no choice but to end their reign of terror using force."


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 18, 2007)

Sepoto watches Kassel closely to see how he reacts to Catherine's statement that the druids have been killed. He also tries to remain vigilant in an effort to see if the villagers that were following him are anywhere nearby.

[SBLOCK] Sense Motive check = 22 
Spot check = 26 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 18, 2007)

Kassel seemed a bit taken aback by Charles and Kaelan's comments. "I meant no disrespect. Things have been, odd, since you left."

As Catherine spoke, Kassel frowned deeply. "That was their choice, but, I must ask, if was only the druids who died? None of our villagers?"

Sepoto senses no deception from Kassel. He seems completely sincere.

Sepoto is also unable to locate the villagers who were in pursuit of him earlier.

Kassel takes a breath. "You must be hungry. Please, there is still food in the dining hall. You can eat, and I will return shortly so that we may speak. If that is acceptable to you?" He looked to Catherine, as she had been identified as the leader of the mission.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Kassel said:
			
		

> "That was their choice, but, I must ask, if was only the druids who died? None of our villagers?"



"No sir, no villagers died to our knowledge. One of our scouts, Catherine points to Sepoto, said he was being watched by three people. I presume they were your townsfolk. The ones you mentioned earlier, with the different take on the situation? Am I right?" [sblock]Sense Motive: 13 [/sblock]



			
				Kassel said:
			
		

> "You must be hungry. Please, there is still food in the dining hall. You can eat, and I will return shortly so that we may speak. If that is acceptable to you?" He looked to Catherine, as she had been identified as the leader of the mission.




"That is fine with us. My men and I could use some food and relaxation after the battle in the jungle." Catherine then sits down to eat, and waits for the rest of the party to do the same.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 18, 2007)

Sepoto frowns slightly as he asks the question:

"Friend-Kassel, how have things been 'odd' since we left the village?"


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 18, 2007)

Darrick dismounts and removed his helmet, revealing a worried expression.

"Odd?" he says to Catherine sotto voce, "I don't like the sound of that, frankly."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Darrick said:
			
		

> "Odd?" he says to Catherine sotto voce, "I don't like the sound of that, frankly."



"Nor I, but we'll have to wait for Kassel to get back. Keep your eyes open for any...odd behaviors on their part."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 18, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan sees the worry in his comrades and he echoes their sentiments.  "I wonder the townsfolk have taken a more direct approach in declaring their allegiance with the Children."   Kaelan wolfishly eats a roll and spears another portion of meat with his knife.  The battle with the Children had taken more out of him than he thought, and seemed to be eating almost double the usual.  Wiping gravy from his mouth with the back of his hand he continues, "I would hope not, but if they do, we might have trouble finding them if they were the same ones that were tailing Sepoto earlier."


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 18, 2007)

When Kassel seems surprised at Charles's remark, he smiles innocently and puts his hand softly on the old man's shoulder. I kid, I kid. Just pointing out the irony of an old guy would suggest us young folk would be dead.

Once inside, Charles devours his food like a monster.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> "No sir, no villagers died to our knowledge. One of our scouts, Catherine points to Sepoto, said he was being watched by three people. I presume they were your townsfolk. The ones you mentioned earlier, with the different take on the situation? Am I right?"




"So you saw them, then? This may be good news! I must go and check with Gilda, and I will be back shortly."

While they were eating, the group watched the villagers intently. They noticed that many seemed to be more on edge since the last time they were here. No one seemed to want to make eye contact, and in fact seemed to give the group a wide berth.

Kassel returned and before he could say anything, Sepoto asked his question. Kassel sat next to the group and clasped his hands in his lap.

"Well, you see, it was the villagers. The day you left, it became pretty clear that there was a definite rift here. Some of the villagers were very upset at me for allowing you to go and exterminate the lizards. 

Of course, the other group was adamant that our village is more important than a bunch of lizards.

At any rate, there was some strife. I managed to calm everyone down and say that it was best for us to wait and see what you said. I told them you seemed like good people and you'd make the right decision." Kassel took a deep breath before continuing.

"This evening Urik Nels, Viktor Rozchenko and Akil Leron disappeared. They didn't say anything to anyone, and I'm worried. But you," He pointed at Sepoto "said you saw them, so that means that they didn't do anything stupid, I hope. Where did you see them? What were they doing?"


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 19, 2007)

> Viktor Rozchenko




Hmmm.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 19, 2007)

Sepoto has not touched his food. He strokes the furry orange goatee beneath his chin before answering Kassel's question, his brow furrowing thoughtfully.

"The men you speak of, Friend-Kassel, if it was they, saw Sepoto return to the village alone. I had come to make certain that those siding with the angry Children had not caused trouble in Havenwood during our time away. When I learned they were following me, and did know that I had seen them, I set off again for our camp and led them astray fearing they meant harm to my friends. _Sepoto does not like when harm comes to his friends_. When we set off for the village again they could not be found along the path I had led them. They were gone."

"What can you tell us of these men, Friend-Kassel? What master do they serve? It is time for the full truth."

Sepoto's voice grows suprisingly low as he says this last, descending to something between a  growl and a whisper. His companion's eyes turn to him almost involuntarily; uncomfortably, as they see this abrupt shift in his character. It reminds them almost of a normally placid animal that has been goaded and taunted to the point of snapping at anything. It is clear that Sepoto's nervous, animalistic instincts are beginning to overwhelm his reason again.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 19, 2007)

Kassel shakes his head and frowns slightly. "What can I tell you? They are not farmers, they are our primary hunters. They all know each other, they are friends, here. We are all friends, but these men are particularly close. I think they might'a served in some sort of military, but we don't press folks for details here. They're good men, they help everyone here, and they're honest.

If'n you couldn't find them, maybe they had some unfinished business? I just hope they don't go to see the lizards, who knows what might happen?

What can you tell me about the druids? Were they here alone? Are my people safe now?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2007)

"We confronted three druids and several animals in their service," Trebuchet announces. "All enemy forces were destroyed. No sign of more was discovered. We believe the immediate danger is past, though the possibility of more druids arriving remains."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 19, 2007)

Catherine places her hand on Sepoto's shoulder. "Calm yourself Sepoto, answers will come soon, I promise." She again addresses Kassel, "I believe you may be safe from the threat the children posed, but if those three hunters of yours decided to attack the lizardfolk, then you may still be in danger."


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 19, 2007)

Sepoto seems somewhat reassured by Catherine's gesture, and composes himself accordingly, though with some effort.

"Friend-Kassel, I, of all my companions can say that I have no love for the lizardfolk tribes...but for this reason I can assure you that Catherine is correct _the shifter looks down at the table solemnly_ you will bring great bloodshed upon yourselves if these men anger the lizardfolk without cause..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 19, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan leans over and whispers in Catherine's ear, "We should probably try and find these three renegades.  Should we show Kassel the map we found on the Children to see if he recognizes the area?  It might give us a clue to where to look.  If all else fails we could just head toward the Cold Sun Tribe territory."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 19, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Kaelan leans over and whispers in Catherine's ear, "We should probably try and find these three renegades.  Should we show Kassel the map we found on the Children to see if he recognizes the area?  It might give us a clue to where to look.  If all else fails we could just head toward the Cold Sun Tribe territory."



"A good idea, and if he does not, then yes we should likely form search parties to locate them. Two teams, one towards the druids and the other towards the lizardfolk."

Catherine steps away from Kaelan. "Perhaps, you or someone else could recognize the area depicted on this map? We would appreciate it."


----------



## Pebele (Apr 20, 2007)

Kassel looked at the map that Catherine offered, but shook his head. "No, I'm afraid I don't. 

Maybe you folks should stay here for the night, and hopefully the villagers will be back tomorrow. Surely they wouldn't go after a whole village of lizards by themselves. I'm sure they'll turn up."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 20, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> "A good idea, and if he does not, then yes we should likely form search parties to locate them. Two teams, one towards the druids and the other towards the lizardfolk."




Kaelan continues to whisper quietly to Catherine.  "I don't think we should split up, we are not exactly sure what we are dealing with yet.  Perhaps they expect us to follow them and are leading us into a trap with more Children or something."



> Maybe you folks should stay here for the night, and hopefully the villagers will be back tomorrow. Surely they wouldn't go after a whole village of lizards by themselves. I'm sure they'll turn up."




He then turns his attention back to Kassel.  "I'd rather go out now and try and stop whatever they be planning.  As hunters, they should be skilled to trap game stronger than them.  It would be a simple matter to draw a number of Cold Sun into a trap.  Lizards aren't exactly known for their great intellect."

[sblock=ooc]I know that lizardmen are as smart as most humans, but I'm trying to play up the Kaelan's Favored enemy a little.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 20, 2007)

Darrick shakes his head, slowly.  "I don't like the idea of dividing our forces, especially when we don't know where the enemy is or what their numbers are.

"But be that as it may," he continues, casting a significant glance at the others,"We should certainly take Master Kassel up on his offer of hospitality.  We'll need to be well-rested, in case of trouble on the morrow...or," he adds, lowering his voice, "Tonight.

"I have a very bad feeling about this."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 20, 2007)

"If it comes down to it, we may need to divide ourselves. Those villagers need to be located, before they can cause any serious harm. The real danger with staying together is missing them entirely, if we choose the incorrect direction. Kaelan and I can try and locate them, while the rest of you hole up and keep the town safe, in case they start any trouble."

She turns to Kaelan, "I hope I'm not being presumptious, but I believe we are capable of handling this type of task ourselves. Stealth and diplomacy will work in our favor, while the rest of the team keeps the town safe. I have no doubt the four of them can hold the town against any threat. So how about it, are you up for a night time stroll?"


----------



## Pebele (Apr 20, 2007)

Kassel wrings his hands "Far be it from me to tell you what to do, but do ya'll think it's really wise to go out in the night like this? I'd never forgive myself if any'a you got hurt.

But whatever we can do, we will. Just tell me what you need."

[sblock]Just as a reminder, the specific tribe to the North of Havenwood is the Deep Mist tribe, which are poison dusk.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> I'd never forgive myself if any'a you got hurt.




Kaelan scowls at this.  _I'm sure our well being was in your mind we went after the Children of Winter as well...I nearly died out there._


"I still say that splitting up is a bad idea, who knows what these renegade hunters may be doing.  There could be many a snare out there.  If we are lucky I can try and find some tracks and we could follow them.  I would require help finding them, but I should be able to follow the trail.  Waiting until morning might be a good idea, the trail will be harder to find, but we will have more light."

[sblock=ooc]My search mod is only +2 so people would have to assist me with aid another.  I am not sure if others can make survival checks to aid another when helping track if said people don't have the track feat.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 21, 2007)

[sblock=For EvolutionKB] Yes, others would be able to give Kaelan a a boost to try and find tracks. [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 21, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Kassel wrings his hands "Far be it from me to tell you what to do, but do ya'll think it's really wise to go out in the night like this? I'd never forgive myself if any'a you got hurt.
> 
> But whatever we can do, we will. Just tell me what you need."




"We should leave in the morning, and keep watch tonight," Darrick says with a sigh.  "Let me walk the town, see what defenses we can assemble...if the need arises.  I pray that it will not."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 21, 2007)

"Either way is fine. As the head tracker, it's your call."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

"What do you want me to do?" Trebuchet asks brightly. "I am fully charged and ready."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Momentarily surprised by having to make a decision, Kaelan says, "Very well. Charles and Sepoto, why don't you help me look for tracks so at least we can get started right in the morning.  Catherine, Darrick, and Trebuchet,  why don't you check out the settlements defenses and see if anything can be done to better fortify us.  We stay here for the night and embark together in the morning."


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 22, 2007)

Sepoto looks from Catherine to Kaelan and then nods.

"Sepoto agrees, better to wait out the night and search with morning...I will show you where the hunters tracks likely begin, Charles..."


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been busy stuffing my face. So we go in the morning?


----------



## Pebele (Apr 23, 2007)

"Alright, Gilda will be happy to set up a few rooms for you all in the Inn. Free of charge, of course. If you head on over, she will be able to take care of you." Kassel nodded his head as he spoke, and gestured towards the door.

Kaelan, Charles and Sepoto headed out of the common building towards the edge of the jungle, leaving Darrick, Trebuchet and Catherine to decide what they would do; head to the Inn or check out the settlement.


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 23, 2007)

[sblock]Though I doubt this place will have the materials for it, I might begin crafting my own poison soon. Just something to note in the future. Otherwise, I don't much use for downtime, so Charles will just chat or rest during it.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 23, 2007)

*Kaelan*

[sblock=Pebele]I wanted to do some looking around tonight.  Sorry, I meant to do it earlier, but I was visiting my parents.[/sblock]

Once Charles and Sepoto are ready, Kaelan gives a nod to Charles.  "Why don't you lead the search for tracks, your eyes are much better than mine.  Sepoto and I will help.  From there I'll attempt to follow the tracks a little into the jungle to see where they are going."

Assist to Search:  12 (Success).  Add +2 to Charles Search total.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I have changed the post, then. another post will be up tomorrow.

BRP2: creating your own poisons is fine. I will have to do a bit of research just to make sure if Charles does need any special equipment to do so, but I don't see any problems with it.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 23, 2007)

Catherine addresses the group left in the inn. "While they figure out where and when they are going to track them down, I think I will retire for the night, and help with shoring up defenses in the morning. If there are no objections?"


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 24, 2007)

Sepoto squints in the deepening twilight around the edge of the village where he suspects that the hunters initially followed him into the jungle, actually _sniffing_ the ground at times.

"Friend-Charles...I entered the jungle through this copse...the hunters followed...._here_..."

[SBLOCK] Search check to assist Charles = 24 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 24, 2007)

[sblock]Hmm, when you say assist, do you mean "Aid Another" ? http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/usingSkills.htm#aidAnother

Sorry for the dumb question 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 24, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]Hmm, when you say assist, do you mean "Aid Another" ? http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/usingSkills.htm#aidAnother
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question
> [/sblock]



[sblock] That is what I am assuming. [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmm, we'll take my time with this. Charles does his best to examine the area with Sep's and Kaelen's help. He makes sure the group checks every inch, with no details left behind.

[sblock]Take 20 on Search. +4 from his allies' help and +9 Search mod. This makes the check at 33.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 25, 2007)

Sepoto led Charles and Kaelan to the area where he had encountered the villagers.

Charles took his time examining the whole area, and Sepoto and Kaelan also studied the area.

When they were done, they stood up and conferred with each other. They had come up empty on and tracks or any other signs of where the villagers might have gone.

Sepoto was quite disturbed by this, and the shifter began to shift his weight from foot to foot. Kaelan set his jaw and stared in to the jungle, grinding his teeth as he was lost in thought. Charles kicked at a stone on the ground, muttering under his breath.

Sepoto and Kaelan both suddenly remembered John Kassel mentioning that Urik Nels, Viktor Rozchenko and Akil Leron served in "some sort of military". That could very well explain why they were able to move without leaving tracks behind them.


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Catherine addresses the group left in the inn. "While they figure out where and when they are going to track them down, I think I will retire for the night, and help with shoring up defenses in the morning. If there are no objections?"




"None here,"  Darrick replies in an absent tone.  "But I shall walk for a time, before sleep.  I feel a little too...uneasy at the moment."

He shrugs.  "My eyes are not as sharp as our comrades, nor my ears, but who knows?  I might see something worth seeing."

[Sblock]
Darrick will take a brief walk through the town, trying to assess weak-points, and where defense might best be assembled if an assault should come.  No more than half an hour or so, and then to bed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 25, 2007)

Sepoto stops shifting his wait for a moment, then hunkers down again, shaking his head from side to side before letting out a low, involuntary sound somewhere between a hoot and a grunt of frustration.

"I fear, Friend-Charles, Friend-Kaelan, we have made an underestimation of these men. Sepoto is not one who is easy to follow when he does not choose it, and these men nearly did so, even as I slipped through _I'Katra's_ shadow. Now, in a place where I know there to be tracks, these men, they have left none. They are no mere hunters...and I fear they are more than the simple soldiers that Kassel suggests."


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, that's great. We are up against people who are at least as good as us I'll say. I suppose challenge wouldn't too bad... will we call it a night?

Charles stenches and shows his tiredness with a yawn. If the three of them decide to head back, Charles mumbles lowly as he walks back: Bad enough we are dealing with people here. I wish things were as black and white as Lizardfolk and troubled villagers.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 25, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan looks off into the jungle.  He knew they were out there.  "Hmmm...Men who walk like ghosts,  I wonder what Kaelan would say.  Where do you think they will be headed?  Or are they going to try and harass us on our next move?  I hope if it comes to blows, they fight head on, instead of sticking to the trees, that would be troublesome.  Perhaps I'll be talking to my brother again sooner than I thought.  Whatever they are Sepoto, they will not stand in the way of this Valenar warrior!"


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 25, 2007)

*Diary of Catherine Valeska - Entry Four*

Wir, 24th of Eyre, 998 YK

I don't know what day it is at this point. I'll need to ask Kassel or Gilda about it. Ah, ha it's the 24th. Duly noted.

A lot has happened since my last entry. After leaving the village we were attacked by a trio of monitor lizards, which we managed to dispatch with only minor injuries. Later inspection turned up the fact that these too seemed to be starving. It seems the Children's idea of a golden age involves starving animals and people. I guess that provokes desperation and aggression. No wonder some of the villagers were considering attacking the lizardfolk settlement. 

The day after the monitor lizard attack we encountered three of the Children of Winter, and their trained animals. An extremely close battle ensued with our lead warrior Kaelan nearly dying on two occasions. At this point, I wonder if he has some sort of death wish. It's hard to tell really. Charles was also wounded pretty severely during the battle by some sort of conjured bear. I too felt the bear's wrath as well as some sort of tremendous wooden lance that the druid summoned to strike me. I'm glad that it struck me instead of Kaelan or Charles, as I have no doubt that they would have been beyond the reach of my magic to save. I'm still pulling splinters out of my hair and armor days after the battle's conclusion. I'll have to remember it isn't just wizards who can summon damaging effects. A costly oversight. Darrick was the only other party member to suffer any kind of injury during the battle. Sepoto stuck to the trees raining arrows down, and Trebuchet stayed to the rear providing arcane support.

After the battle we began the lengthy process of healing the injured using what remained of my magic and the application of Kaelan's wand. (I really need to acquire one of a similar vein. Perhaps when we return to the academy.) We made sure to get everyone up and ready for any followup encounters with any remaining druids or any more of the starved fauna in the area. I concealed the breadth of my injuries until I could heal them myself the next day. The wand is valuable for healing the rest of the party's major injuries as a supplement to my skills. However, I fear for the day the wand is expended. Especially if I should fall in the line of duty. Without a primary healer...this expedition would be in far worse shape than anyone realizes. Perhaps my combat skills are in this case a liability? What would instructor Jarnell say to that? I wonder.

At this point, I should return to my prayer books, and if I have time before going to sleep tonight, I should continue to study my medical book. I can never be too careful when it comes to healing the injured.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 25, 2007)

(Let me know if there was anything that anyone wanted to do during the night, and I will edit this if so.)

Darrick walked the town for a short while, and he realized it would be very hard to defend the town as a whole. He thought the best plan was to fortify the meeting building, and keep the villagers inside.

On his way back to the Inn, he paused and looked around the town, and strained his ears trying to hear anything out of the ordinary. He heard and saw nothing, so he headed up to his room.

Trebuchet, still wanting to use his destructive capabilities, kept watch out the window for anything that moved. He was quite disappointed that nothing seemed to move. 

Catherine was already in her room, studying before bed.

Sepoto, Charles and Kaelan made their way back to the Inn. 

The night passes rather uneventfully, until Catherine is awakened by pounding on her door.

"They are demanding to speak to you! Please come quickly!" Blinking away sleep, she recognizes Gilda Cooper's voice. The pounding on her door continues. "Please! They will not speak to any of us!"


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 25, 2007)

Gilda said:
			
		

> "They are demanding to speak to you! Please come quickly!"



Blinking away sleep, she recognizes Gilda Cooper's voice. The pounding on her door continues. _What in the world is going on? Did the rest of the team find something?_



			
				Gilda said:
			
		

> "Please! They will not speak to any of us!"




"Of course ma'am, I'll be right there. Just let me get dressed and I'll be right there."

Catherine quickly throws on her traveling clothes and heads downstairs to the common area. Although there is no time to secure her armor or halberd, she takes the time to grab her pair of daggers just in case. She secures both of them in the customary spots on the small of her back, and then heads to the common area of the inn.

[sblock]
Today's spells
0 Level: Cure Minor Wounds x3, Detect Magic
1st Level: Cure Light Wounds x3, Lesser Vigor
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 25, 2007)

After she has alerted Catherine, Gilda moves on to the other doors, again pounding on them and relaying her message. "Wake up! Quickly! They will not speak to any of us!"


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Charles is in a disappointed daze as he awakens. _I was having such a pleasant dream too..._ he sighs.

Not one who likes to be rushed, as he finds his weapons, belt, and backpack he sarcastically yells to Gilda: Maybe they don't hear you! You might not be yelling loud enough! Try the voice you are using right now, I think they will respond.


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 25, 2007)

Darrick sits bolt upright at the commotion, one hand scrabbling for the sword by his bedside.

"I knew it,"  he groans, leaping to his feet.  "Damn me, I should have stayed awake!"   He dresses rapidly, throwing a longing glance at his armor as he does.  "Ah, well," he mutters to himself, grabbing his shield, "Not much else to be done."

One hand falling automatically to the hilt of his sword, Darrick opens his door and heads for the stairs....


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 26, 2007)

Sepoto slept little that night. For some, a comfortable bed was bliss, for him it was an oddity. Better to be in one of the taller banyans, in the high branches, as the wind blew through the boughs. Just as the shifter decided to rise and find better lodgings in the arboreal canopy overlooking the inn, he heard the older inn-woman's voice shouting down the hall in the vicinity of Catherine's room. 

Better, it is, this way.

He rose, retrieved his kukri, bow, and pouch, and opened the door just as Gilda Cooper's hand was about to rap upon it. Her determined expression faltered for a moment on seeing him, and then she regained herself and moved on to Kaelan's lodgings. The shifter took a deep breath, and exhaled as the inn-woman walked away. Sepoto felt his instincts would soon be free from the constraints he had shackled upon them, and he was glad for this. 

As he checked the razor-sharp edge of his kukri he whispered something that Brother Othos had once told him when he was trying to awaken the aggression that the monk felt lay dormant within the once-docile _chakit_ shifter. 

"_I'Katra_ has many faces...and not all of them are kind."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 26, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan jumps at the sound of the pounding, he was up early dressing.  He quickly slipped the rest of his weapons in their places, and opened the door, only to find Gilda outside his room in mid-pound.  "Problems?  The missing hunters I assume?"  Joining the rest of his companions, Kaelan hurries downstairs.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

Having heard the commotion well before she got to his door, Trebuchet jerks the door open just as she's about to pound on it. He gazes at her for a moment, then says, "I am awake, thank you. I believe they will speak with us."

The warforged moves out into the hall, then asks, "Who is it? More druids? The lizardfolk?"


----------



## Pebele (Apr 26, 2007)

Nonplussed by the few students who seemed rather rude when awakened, Gilda followed them to the common room of the Inn. "It's Viktor and the others. They're outside, in the middle of town. They demanded to see you. Master Kassel tried to speak to them, but they threatened him and said they'd speak to no one but you."

She stopped when the group got to the door. "I don't know what they want. I don't know anything anymore. I just know I love this place; it's my home. And I thank you for what you've done. And I know most everyone does, too."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 26, 2007)

Gilda said:
			
		

> "I don't know what they want. I don't know anything anymore. I just know I love this place; it's my home. And I thank you for what you've done. And I know most everyone does, too."




Catherine smiles at Gilda as she heads out the door. "I'm glad we have been of service to you, and I assure you that we will do everything in our power to make sure no one has to leave their homes. Ok?"

Catherine heads out towards the center of town, and addresses the three hunters. "Alright gentlemen, you've got our attention. Now what can we do for you?"


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 26, 2007)

Darrick follows behind Catherine, casting wary glances into the darkness, and moves to stand by her left side.

He throws an insolent look at the hunter closest himself, and cocks an mocking eyebrow.  He doesn't say a word, though.  Not yet....


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Charles whispers: I do not think this will end all too friendly. Have your weapons and spells ready.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 26, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan simply nods at Gilda's kind words as he heads out the door.  He keeps his weapon sheathed, not wanting to ruin any attempts at diplomacy right away.  He stands on Catherines other side, ready to hear the words that the Hunter's bring.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 27, 2007)

Sepoto emerges just after Kaelan, keeping the to the shadows behind the imposing Valenar in the entryway to the inn.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

Trebuchet plods out behind the others and surveys the "rogue" villagers.

"Greetings, potential targets," he burbles pleasantly. "We understand there is something you wished to speak with us about."


----------



## Pebele (Apr 27, 2007)

The "lead" villager, who Charles recognizes as Viktor Rozchenko, looks the group up and down with a sneer on his face.

When he speaks, his voice is full of anger, and he speaks just below a shout. "What have you done? The lizards are not dead! Explain yourselves!"

There is a bit of a crowd gathering around the party and the "rogue" villagers, obviously curious about what all the commotion is about.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 27, 2007)

Catherine does her best to remain unfazed by the man's harsh tone. "I believe you've taken notice already since you followed one of my men for quite a ways, but regardless, we have eliminated the threat of the three children of winter. I'm sure you'll agree it was they who posed the real threat to the village. After all, the lizardfolk weren't the ones threatening to blight the village if you didn't comply with their demands, am I right? Let's just relax, and try to keep things civil here, shall we?"

Catherine walks up to the three men. "Now perhaps you can answer some questions of ours. First, why were you following us to begin with? Second, if you had the ability to strike at us at any time from hiding, why not strike at the damn druids? If you followed us so easily, surely you could have taken them out. Finally, are there any more of the children left?


[sblock]
Catherine will attempt to improve the hunter's disposition to resolve this peacefully.
Diplomacy: 27 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 27, 2007)

Sepoto understands Catherine's attempt at diplomacy, but believes it to be hopeless. The smell of the men was in his nostrils now, and he did not like it one bit. Using his leader's words as a convenient distraction, he slips back into the inn, not having emerged fully from the doorway.

[SBLOCK] Pebele, provided there is a second floor to the inn, with a window overlooking the area where the hunters have gathered outside, Sepoto will make his way to it, making sure to remain out of sight. If there is no second floor, he will find the nearest window (if any) looking out on the area from the first floor, with the same intent, readying his bow. Hide check = 25 if needed [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 27, 2007)

Darrick again moves up to Catherine's side, his sneer fading as he does.

"We did what we had to," he says quietly.  "For everyone's sake.  We came here to help, and that's what we've done."

[sblock]
Aid Another on Catherine's Diplomacy check, for a total of 23[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 27, 2007)

Sepoto slips up to the second floor, peeking out a window to watch what unfolds on the ground. It appears that he was able to slip away unnoticed.

The hunter's attention is on Catherine and Darrick. Viktor's expression falters for a moment, then he narrows his eyes. "And we are supposed to believe that you were able to defeat them, with all their power? They were able to kill our animals and crops with a gesture, how could you stand against them?!"

All three hunters do look confused now, but they seem unwilling to believe Catherine so easily. "You could be their agents, trying to deceive us."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 27, 2007)

Viktor said:
			
		

> "And we are supposed to believe that you were able to defeat them, with all their power? They were able to kill our animals and crops with a gesture, how could you stand against them?!"




"We stood against them through a combination of superior tactics, skill and honor. I assure you, there is no deceit on our part. Here, let me show you something. Catherine pulls her silver holy symbol out from underneath her tunic. Do you recognize the symbol? It is that of Dol Arrah, the goddess of honor and guardianship. As a devout servant of the Goddess, I again offer my assurances that we did nothing but act in the best interest of the town."

Catherine looks thoughtful for a moment. "Tell me Viktor, what can I offer you to prove my sincerity? We can visit the battle site or the children's camp if you like. Or perhaps you'd like a test of sincerity? If so, then I offer you my life. If we are lying, then my life is yours. Is that proof enough?

_I really hope he doesn't call my bluff. This would be a pretty silly way to go, wouldn't it? I guess it'd prove we were saving the town...but I'm still not going to mention it in my report._


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 28, 2007)

> "We stood against them through a combination of superior tactics, skill and honor..."




Charles cuts in for a moment with his finger in the air: In addition to fire breathing potions. then shrinks back behind Catherine and let's her continue.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 28, 2007)

Sepoto, crouching silently out of sight of the hunters against the wall by the open window hears Catherine's words clearly. Almost as if _I'Katra_ himself has heard her oath, the cool night breeze picks up in intensity, fluttering the curtain around the shifter as he slowly nocks an arrow. Though Viktor is not visible to him, Sepoto focuses on a mental picture of the hunter, pinpointing him in the inn-yard beyond by his voice. If any attempt by him is made to take the priestess of Dol Arrah up on her offer, the arrow he now holds stands ready to find his throat.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2007)

"You underestimate our martial prowess," Trebuchet announces. "We encountered three Children of Winter, and their associated beasts. While they presented some challenge, we were able to dispatch them."

He steps forwards. "Your reaction is not what was expected."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan still stands by the side of Catherine.  He looks the stubborn hunters down, trying to gauge their skills.

[sblock=ooc]Can I try and determine Victor's CR by using sense motive as outlined on pg. 102 of complete adventurer?  I sure hope so, I'd hate to waste a nat 20.  Total 27. [/sblock]

Kaelan speaks up, "If you do not believe our story or trust the honor of this woman, then look to some of the gear we returned with.  You saw the Children here, much of this is theirs."


----------



## Pebele (Apr 28, 2007)

Kaelan studies Viktor, and he is able to determine that he should easily be able to subdue the man.

As Catherine speaks, Viktor's expression falters slightly, and he looks between the five students. "No, I don't want no innocent blood on my hands. If what you say is true, than you all are greater soldiers than I ever thought."

The two men behind him nod their heads, and Viktor speaks again.

"But, it ain't that easy. I gotta know that you're telling the truth. I gotta see it. We can get to their camp and back by tonight. If you're willing to wait in town another day for us to check, then we'll trust you. And you'll have my apologies when we get back."

He sized up Trebuchet and gave a mirthless laugh. "Not what you expected? You have no idea what we have been through, and we ain't about to let no one prance on in here, say they fixed our life, and then prance out without so much as checking on it."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 28, 2007)

_Whew!_

"Then we'll wait another night at the inn. I'm sure Gilda will not have a problem with that. We'll be waiting for you."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Confident that they are dealing with lesser warriors, Kaelan says to the Hunters, "Make sure you hurry back. I don't want to head back into the jungle after you don't come back and find that you've been eaten by a tiger."


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 28, 2007)

Sepoto's calloused hands slowly release the tension on the bowstring, the arrow returned to its wicker quiver before Kaelan finishes his jest.
_
It seems we must wait a little longer to find the truth then..._


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 28, 2007)

Charles' hands drop away from his spear and he let's out a sigh that's a mix of disappointment and relief. Well, can I go back to bed now?


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 28, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "Make sure you hurry back. I don't want to head back into the jungle after you don't come back and find that you've been eaten by a tiger."



Catherine sighs, "Please don't goad them Kaelan. Would you poke a angry bear with a stick just to see what happens as well?"



			
				Charles said:
			
		

> "Well, can I go back to bed now?"




"That's a fine idea. We can spend the day however we chose to do so. I'll take a pass over the druid's gear and search for any magical auras, and then I think I'll retire to my room to study. Just try not to cause trouble for anyone, ok?"

[sblock]
Oops, I forgot to put the action in here. I'll be checking all the gear we recovered from the druids with detect magic. 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> "Please don't goad them Kaelan. Would you poke a angry bear with a stick just to see what happens as well?"




"If the bear is angry there is probably a good reason, and I wouldn't use a stick and I wouldn't "poke it" either,"  he says as he flicks his scimitar with a metallic clang and gives a wink towards Catherine.

"Go ahead a go back to bed, I'm going to find something to do."   He give a sidelong glance at Catherine.  "Don't worry I won't be causing any trouble."


----------



## Pebele (Apr 29, 2007)

Viktor grunts in Kaelan's direction before he motions to the two men behind him, and they head to the East.

Kassel approaches the group as the villagers disperse. "I'm sorry about this. I do hope that you understand their fears. Of course, you will be welcome to stay at the Inn until this is all settled." Before Kassel can continue, one of the villagers calls for his attention. "If you'll excuse me, I seem to have other things I need to deal with. I hope you folks'll join us for our evening meal."

[sblock=For Yeoman]As Catherine studies the gear the group removed from the druids, all three  suits of armor and one of the shields seem to glow with a faint aura. All of the potions removed from the druids also glow with faint auras.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 29, 2007)

Catherine calls out to Kassel as he walks away. "If anyone in town needs a doctor, I'll be in my room at the inn, but I'll be more than happy to help."

That said, Catherine heads to her room to inspect the items, and study her prayer books and healing texts.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 29, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan goes about to help the townsfolk to whatever needs to be done:  chop wood, gather water, anything to make himself useful.  Before going to bed he asks several of the more abled-body villagers if they would like some formal Valenar weaponry training to help defend themselves if lizardfolk ever attack.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 29, 2007)

During the day, Gilda knocks on Catherine's door. "Pardon me, but Master Kassel said you offered to help the villagers who had injuries? A few folks have come looking to see if you could help them." If Catherine agrees, she is led to another room in the Inn, where three people have gathered.

It seems that most of the attention is focused on one young man, perhaps Catherine's age, who's arm is bent at a strange angle. Next to him is an older man who complains of pain in his teeth. "We would appreciate any assistance you may be able to provide, Mistress Catherine."

Kaelan finds himself helping to prepare the fields for planting. Gradually the villagers warm up to his presence, especially once seeing how willing he is to work. When they break for the midday meal, a group of four young men take Kaelan up on his offer for training.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2007)

A little lost without specific orders, Trebuchet decides that he'll patrol the village's boundary to help ensure its safety. Throughout the day, the warforged can be seen tromping tirelessly around the town's perimeter, pausing only when encountering something that needs more analysis before dismissing as a threat.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 29, 2007)

Catherine follows Gilda to the makeshift hospital room, and proceeds to tend the injured. "I'd be glad to help. So let's take a look shall we?"


[sblock]
Heal Checks, 7 and 14 
Catherine will also use a Cure Minor Wounds on the old man to alleviate the pain, and a Cure Light Wounds on the young man.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Charles, not wanting to waste the day, decides he will look to see if he find can any rich, jungle flowers/seeds/vermin/ect to make poison out of.

[sblock]Hmm, not sure what would be the best check for this: Survival, Knowledge(Geography), Appraisal, or Craft(Poisonmaking)... I'll wait to see what you have to say about it. Either way, he isn't going to begin making anything yet, so he'll just be collecting.[/sblock]

If he runs into any of his allies, he will start a conversation with them.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 29, 2007)

[sblock=For BRP2]I would think that either Knowledge(Nature) or Survival would work. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 29, 2007)

*Kaelan*

After training the young men for a few hours, Kaelan excuses himself and retreats to bed.


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 29, 2007)

Darrick spends the early morning tending to his armor and weapons; sharpening them, beating out the dents, scouring away whatever rust has dared accumulate.  Hard to avoid it, in this humid jungle....

Following that, he spends some time with Steadfast; currying him, exercising him a bit and giving him an opportunity to gallop about.

The afternoon is spent exercising.  Sword drills, tilting at whatever target he can rig up, and a bit of archery practice.

He'll be open and friendly to any villagers who approach him, and will cheerfully offer his help with any chores or labor.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 30, 2007)

Sepoto does not return to the inn that night. Instead he patrols the verges of the village for a time, eventually finding a tall banyan in which to take his rest. Finding a comfortable branch high up in the canopy, the whispers of the wind lull him to sleep, and rest settles upon him as it never could in the feather-bed of an inn.

Come daybreak he spends much of the morning searching the jungle around the village, gathering a copious amount of fruit for his companions and the children of Havenwood. It feels good to think of Happy Children instead of Angry Children for a change.

When he encounters Charles methodically picking through brilliant green berries in a patch of low briar, he smiles, his broad yellowed teeth radiating goodwill. At first Sepoto doesn't even have the heart to tell him, but after watching the scout's frustrations for time, he draws nearer and promptly plucks a number of the tiny fruits that Charles seems to be handling with such deliberate care. Sepoto pops a handful in his mouth without a word, chewing loudly and swallows, before speaking.

"Friend-Charles, if poison it is you seek, then I am sorry, for you look in the wrong place. The children of the village will greatly like those _dretkha-fruit_ you have already gathered, if I may have them. I fear that the foes you try to poison with such fruit will only suffer from their juicy goodness..." 

Chewing noisily, the juice running down his furry chin, something occurs to the shifter.

"Perhaps, Friend-Charles, I could help you find some of what it is you seek?"

[SBLOCK] Pebele, though Sepoto has no skill training in Craft (Poisonmaking) his Ninja class ability allows for poison use and application. If you'd allow it, and if it is feasible, he would be happy to help Charles (and himself) find something near Havenwood to restock their poison supplies. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 30, 2007)

[sblock=Rookseye] Sepoto would be able to Aid Another on a Survival check to locate items which may be used in poisons, I think that would work, yes.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 30, 2007)

With Sepoto's help, Charles is able to find and collect some leusria berries and some vetrola bark. He believes that the toxins in these items will prove to make fine poisons.
[sblock=BRP2] Charles is able to collect 1 pound of berries and 1/2 pound of the bark. I am having a stupid moment and can't find where to reference what types of poisons could be made, I will search and find it for you by tomorrow, though.[/sblock]

Catherine is able to set the young man's broken bone and to heal him to ease the pain. She is also able to extract the old man's infected took, and provide him with some pain relief as well. Gilda thanks her profusely, and Catherine returns to her quarters.
[sblock=Yeoman]Catherine has expended on of her Cure Minor Wounds, and one Cure Light Wounds[/sblock]

After their training session, the group of young men thank Kaelan and invite him back to have a drink with them. When he begs off, they grin and comment about Catherine being a "hard leader". Kaelan chuckles to himself and returns to his room.

Trebuchet discovers that he has a following of adolescents. A group of two girls and two boys seem to follow him wherever he goes. They seem harmless enough, simply interested in him because they have no experience with Warforged.

Steadfast seems to be holding up quite well, all things considered. Darrick spends his time training being watched by some of the adolescent boys, who try to mimic his actions. 

Evening begins to fall, and the group is invited to the meeting house to join in the evening meal. Gilda and John Kassel extend the invitation. "Ya'll have made quite an impression on my people today. They'd be mighty happy to share their meal with you."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 30, 2007)

Catherine smiles, "It'd be an honor to accept. I'm glad we were all able to help in some way or another today."


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 30, 2007)

> "Friend-Charles, if poison it is you seek, then I am sorry, for you look in the wrong place. The children of the village will greatly like those dretkha-fruit you have already gathered, if I may have them. I fear that the foes you try to poison with such fruit will only suffer from their juicy goodness..."




Charles gives a long, cold stare, hiding his embarrassment. Ah, right. My knowledge of poison does not really cover... finding it... in the wild.



> "Perhaps, Friend-Charles, I could help you find some of what it is you seek?"




Charles smiles slightly and nods, That might be for the best. I guess I could use your knowledge of the wild... I would not want to poison someone with a snack...

After the materials are found, Charles safety stores them away for later use. Now that he has spent time searching for what he needed, he is free to assist any one of his allies if they need it.

Otherwise, he will be at the meeting hall, roughly a minute late, at least.


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 30, 2007)

Should any of them express an interest during his practice session, Darrick will see about finding an axe and chopping a few tree limbs to an appropriate length for any of the adolescents who might wish to learn a trick or two.

"Not as good as an edge," he'll admit, slashing with a branch, "But a club's better than nothing, and easy enough to find.  Anything to keep the foe an arm's length away."



			
				the Kassels said:
			
		

> "Ya'll have made quite an impression on my people today. They'd be mighty happy to share their meal with you."




"An honor and a pleasure,"  Darrick assures them,  "I've worked up quite an appetite, I must confess."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 30, 2007)

*Kaelan*

After taking a hot bath, Kaelan looks outside his window to see the sun setting, when there is a knock on the door.  "Who is it?"

It was Kassel, 







> "Ya'll have made quite an impression on my people today. They'd be mighty happy to share their meal with you."




Kaelan's stomach growled in response to the mention of food, he had not eaten since breakfast.  He had forgotten about lunch in his enthusiam to teach the young men.  "I'll be right down."   Kaelan dresses himself in the freshly washed clothes that Gilda had brought him that afternoon.  He then puts his armor and weapons back on as well.  _It is always good to be prepared._


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

Trebuchet notes his entourage and leaves them be for a few patol cycles. When it becomes apparent they mean to follow him for awhile, he looks back and asks, "Hello children. Are you attempting to assist me in guarding the perimeter?"


----------



## Pebele (May 1, 2007)

The adolescents silently nod their assent to Trebuchet, and resume following him, until he completes his task. At which point they disperse towards their homes.

Darrick also earns a few smiles as he shows the boys how to wield a club.

Once everyone is gathered in the meeting hall for dinner, it seems as if the students have been accepted by the vast majority of the settlement. They are treated to smiles and waves this time, much different than before.

Once the meal is done and things are being put away, John Kassel approaches the group again. "I wish we had some way to thank you folks. Unfortunately, we don't have much here. I'd be happy to write to someone at the school and tell 'em how grateful we are fer the help ya'll gave us."

Before Kassel could finish, the door opened and Viktor and the other two villagers entered the common room.

Viktor looked each of the group in the eyes, then returned his attention to Catherine. "I know how to admit when I've been wrong. And I was wrong about you people. I know you come from a military school, so I know that you must be able to see why we didn't trust you. This is our platoon. These people are our only allies. No one else ever gave a damn.

But I was wrong. You killed them. More will probably come, but that can't be helped. At least we know they ain't invincible.

We found a little camp set up not far from where we found their bodies. They had this chest there." Viktor motioned for one of the other men, and he sat a small chest on the table.

"Don't know what's in it, but I figure that whatever it is, it belongs to you now." He turned to Kassel then. "Old man, I'm sorry. Your way was right, after all. This time."


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

"Happy to be of service!" Trebuchet announces earnestly. "The connection seems to be that the lizardfolk are occupying a place that the Children deem holy. They didn't have the power to displace them, and so they blackmailed you! Have any of you heard anything more to this? What is so holy about where the lizardfolk are now? Determining this will help determine future threats."


----------



## BRP2 (May 2, 2007)

Charles smirks at the sight of the chest. He waits until everyone is finished speaking, then in a low voice says Why don't we find out what's inside?


----------



## Yeoman (May 2, 2007)

Charles said:
			
		

> Why don't we find out what's inside?




"Indeed. Perhaps it has something to clue us in on their motives, besides the apparent monetary value it represents."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 2, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan sighs, then gives the group a grin. "Perhaps the Children did not have everything they carried.  Let's see what is inside."


> I'd be happy to write to someone at the school and tell 'em how grateful we are fer the help ya'll gave us."




"I am sure the school expected no less out of us, but if you insist..."



> But I was wrong. You killed them. More will probably come, but that can't be helped. At least we know they ain't invincible.




"They bleed just like us.  If more come we'll take care of them too, but first we should find out what we can about the supposed holy site the lizardfolk are sitting on."


----------



## Rookseye (May 2, 2007)

Sepoto eyes the small chest warily.

"Use care, Friend-Catherine, though the Angry Children are no more, they may have left behind a trap of some kind on this chest. It may contain much more than the wealth or truths we seek hidden within."

Sepoto frowns slightly while looking at the container from all sides.

"If you would like, I will open it in your stead, I have knowledge of such things, the lizard-folk are cunning in the traps they make..."

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will be checking the chest for traps if nobody else has any objections, and will open it if he finds it proves to be safe. If not, he will advise everyone to step away while he attempts to disable the trap. Search check = 21 Disable Device check (if needed) = 24 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (May 2, 2007)

Sepoto said:
			
		

> "Use care, Friend-Catherine, though the Angry Children are no more, they may have left behind a trap of some kind on this chest. It may contain much more than the wealth or truths we seek hidden within If you would like, I will open it in your stead, I have knowledge of such things, the lizard-folk are cunning in the traps they make..."




"A wise precaution Sepoto. Please proceed."


----------



## Pebele (May 2, 2007)

After placing the chest on the table and speaking his mind to Kassel, Viktor turned to Trebuchet. "All's I know is that they said the lizards had to go, or we did. The three of us," He motioned to the two silent men behind him. "Figured that it was better the lizards than us. We were in the middle of planning how to attack and making traps when you all showed up. The druids didn't tell us why. And we didn't care to look in to it."

Viktor turned toward the door, and before he exited Kassel spoke up. "Viktor, I think the town will benefit by having us both here. We will speak about this whole thing later, if you will meet with me at my house." Viktor simply nodded his head and left the meeting house.

Sepoto studied the chest, but he found nothing to indicate that it was anything other than a simple chest. He easily opened it to reveal 200 gold pieces, part of a map and what appeared to be a letter. Sepoto and Catherine recognize the letter as being written in Draconic, and it is in a different hand than the previous letter they found.

[sblock=The translation of the letter]

"If you are to be allowed to know our secrets, you must prove you are worthy. The lizards occupy a land that is believed to be one of the missing sites. They must be eliminated, and we must see if the site is truly holy.

However, we do not operate openly. You must not take out the lizards yourself. I will repeat: You are NOT to harm the lizards. You must figure out a way to get rid of them. We do not care how.

But do be aware, there seems to be a force that will move against you. How and why, I do not know. I know they number six, and they are untested and inexperienced. They are young and fool-hardy. I expect you to be able to deal with them easily. 

I look forward to hearing of your progress." 

The letter is unsigned.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 2, 2007)

Darricks sighs, rubbing his forehead.  "So a prophet, rather than a spy?  Not an improvement, I'm afraid.  Magic's rather more difficult to counter than mundane espionage."

He flushes a little, and adds "Or...ah...so I've read."

Smiling a little sheepishly, Darrick continues, "I rather think that we should seek out these lizard-folk, and learn what we can from them.  Approach them honestly, openly, and peacefully...and with luck, we can resolve this without further danger to the town.

"That said, we should also get word to the academy of what we've learned so far.  In case the worst happens, they should not be taken entirely unaware."


----------



## Yeoman (May 2, 2007)

Catherine ponders the note and Darrick's observations. "While we can't rule prophecy or the like, conventional espionage is still a possibility. I believe the current threat has been eliminated for both the town and the lizardfolk. Whomever wrote this letter is obviously not going to move directly against the lizardfolk, and with their minions thwarted. I believe our best course of action is to return to the academy and report in, as Darrick mentioned."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 2, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan steps over to the chest, reaches in a grabs a handful of gold, slowly letting a few gold pieces fall from his fist.  As they clink against the other gold pieces in the chest, Kaelan scratches his chin in thought.  "We should go to the academy and check in, get our equipment identified, and find out what these maps are.  I believe we've all been wondering what is so important about the lizardfolk "holy site".  After we inform the academy, we should check it out..."  He glances at Catherine's worried look and adds, "With diplomacy of course."


----------



## BRP2 (May 3, 2007)

Hmm, I vote for heading back to the academy as soon as possible. Our mission is complete after all. And..., Charles lowers his voice a bit, Well, them druids might not be too friendly to us now and the last thing we need is bringing more of those guys here. They'll follow us, because whoever sent them here in the first place probably don't know these people, but they will know who killed their men.


----------



## Rolzup (May 3, 2007)

Darrick winces at Charles' words.  "Good point, that.  _Very_ good point.  Last thing we want is to bring any more problems down on these people's backs.  And they...whoever 'they' are...will be all the more motivated to stop us, if we head back to the academy.

"But, say, does anyone recgonize the area shown on this map?  I'm guessing that it's a map to the Poison Dusk tribe, yes?"


----------



## Rookseye (May 3, 2007)

Sepoto nods in agreement with Catherine's words until she reaches mention of approaching the Poison Dusk honestly and openly. When she speaks these words, his face becomes grim and unsettled. The deep racial divide between the lizardfolk of Q'Barra and the _chakit_ people is not a blatant prejudicial hatred akin to how some of the human settlers feel, but rather a racial enmity born of a struggle for survival in the emerald jungles. Regardless, he is suprised that humans such as his companions have such a peaceful philosophy, compared to many of the other humans he has known, such as the Lhazaar slavers who once captured his tribe.

"Sepoto must warn you; these are the _lizardfolk lands_ you speak of. They do not tolerate those who would trespass on their holy sites. None, save the meekest of the Cold Sun have any love for humans or their ilk, and even less kindness they hold for the _chakit_. We would be wise to seek counsel on the story of this tribe before setting foot where we are not wanted. I agree with Kaelan, if we return to the Academy we may yet arm ourselves with knowledge of what we face. The truth is not yet clear."

Sepoto rereads the cryptic note. 

"The scriber of this word-paper that sent the Angry Children against the village seems not to be one of their kind. It seems he offerred them payment in secrets and gold to set the villagers against the Poison Dusk. His knowledge of we companions troubles Sepoto, also.

How do we know that in going to the lizardfolk we do not serve his purpose now as the Angry Children once did?"


----------



## Yeoman (May 3, 2007)

"It sounds like we are in agreement, then. If you don't mind, Mr Kassel, we should spend the night here since it is so late. Then we will leave for the academy at first light."


----------



## Pebele (May 3, 2007)

John Kassel nods to Catherine. "Of course. Gilda will take care of everything. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have a few things I need to take care of. Thank you all again." With that, Kassel follows Viktor out the door, leaving the group to take care of the chest and head to the Inn.

When the group returns to the Inn, Gilda greets them with smiles. "Your rooms are still as you left them. When you were still here at supper time, I figured you wouldn't be leaving. Let me know if you need anything else."

(Am I correct in assuming that the group will leave first thing in the morning to go back to the Academy? That seemed the general consensus. If so, I'll have another post up later this evening.)


----------



## Yeoman (May 3, 2007)

"Thank you Gilda. We truly appreciate it." 

Catherine waits until Gilda moves away and then looks to the rest of her team. "Let's get settled in for the night, and then head out at dawn. Best to get a head start on these things. Shall we return to the same scouting formation we had on the way here, or the triangular formation around the main column?"

I think that's correct. Hooray for a successful first mission! With no PC deaths no less.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 3, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Dawn is good with me, I'll be up then anyway. I prefer triangle formation with the column.  Good night everybody."  Kaelan sighs and stretches before heading to bed.

Yes, good by all, we worked well together.


----------



## BRP2 (May 4, 2007)

[sblock]I'm totally want to buy more of those Fire-Breathing potions... but their DC is pretty low so I might "out-level" them soon. I wonder if there is a higher-level version.[/sblock]

Right then, I am fine with whatever you have planned. To bed I go. Charles does a small salute and heads upstairs.


----------



## Pebele (May 4, 2007)

The night is peaceful, and when the group awakens, they find that Gilda has laid out a simple breakfast for them. "And please, take some for your journey. It's the least we can do." She smiles and continues with her morning duties.

They are able to leave the settlement with little fanfare. The villagers had their own duties to attend to, and seemed intent on getting back to their normal lives.

Following the same path that led them to the settlement, The group still hears a distinct lack of animal noises. They have grown accustomed to the quiet by now.

The five day journey back to the Academy passes uneventfully. The group is not accosted by any starving animals nor any other travelers. They still keep watch, but no one notices anything is amiss.

As they close on the final day of the journey back, they have started to hear the cacophony of animal sounds that they are used to. They stop for a short break, and to prepare themselves for their return to Academy and their meeting with Goludov.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 4, 2007)

*Kaelan*

As breakfast finishes, Kaelan loads his waterskin with freshly mango juice, and grabs a few pieces of bacon for the trip back.  "Gilda, I want to thank you for the food and lodging that you have generously given us.  Please take this as a token of our thanks."

OOC:  -25gp, we can take it out of my share.

As Kaelan and his companions return to the Academy he looks around trying to notice anybody especially interested in their return.  Spot check 14 

Until Goludov is ready to speak with them, Kaelan will seek the company of Argent.


----------



## Yeoman (May 4, 2007)

Upon arrival, Catherine bids her farewells to the rest of the party then delivers the after action report of the mission to Iliana. Catherine hopes the 11 page report is comprehensive enough for the headmaster, as she heads off to the children's area to meet with Sentinel and play with the children.

[sblock]
Pebele, I hope you don't mind that I had her compile a little report on the way back of the party's actions, and evaluations of the personnel. I hope that will fill Goludov in on our actions in the field. And it plays up her anal side. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 4, 2007)

Sepoto relaxes somewhat on the return journey to Newthrone, but the unsettling feelings that the last fortnight has brought do not completely leave him. Some instinctual impulse continues to gnaw at him, as if something was left undone or forgotten.

When he sees Newthrone gradually appear through the thinning jungle, his spirits lift however, and after hearing Catherine's intentions, he decides to follow her to meet with the orphan children. He had a great deal of fruit to share that he had gathered as the compaions returned from Havenwood. 

As he walks, he gathers the small shoots of bamboo and colorful feathers with which he makes his arrows. Perhaps some of the children would like to help him make some more for his quiver. Picking up a particularly luxuriant looking toucan feather, he smiles broadly, happy to be alive despite his hidden concerns over their first mission.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will accompany Catherine back to the Academy to see the children, content to play and relax. Given time he will fashion enough arrows to replenish his quiver to a count of thirty. He intends to stay close to Catherine so they can further discuss the mysterious Draconic writings found among the Children of Winter's belongings. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (May 4, 2007)

Iliana looks up from her work as Catherine drops off the report. She eyes it curiously and says to Catherine. "I will be sure that the Headmaster receives this. He is currently in a meeting, but I will let him know you all are back. He has quite a few matters to attend to today, but I will clear his schedule for tomorrow morning. Please have everyone here promptly after breakfast."

With that, she eyes the report again, and continues about her work.


----------



## Rolzup (May 4, 2007)

"It's good to be back," Darrick says quietly to himself as he dismounts.  _I didn't expect that, really,_ he thinks.  _Never really realized how much of a home this place had become...._

Smiling faintly, he gives Steadfast a parting pat, and leaves the stables.  No destination in mind, not yet.  He's just going to walk for a bit.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2007)

Trebuchet is unusually quiet during the last day and the journey back. Upon return to the Academy, he bows formally to the others and says, "Congratulations on a successful mission! I will check in with the officer on duty, and if duties permit, I can be fouind in the library."

He whirls and clomps heavily off, apparently set on doing that at this very moment.

(OOC - He'd like to research poison dusk lizards and children of winter...to the extent possible given the resources here.)


----------



## BRP2 (May 5, 2007)

[sblock]Charles wouldn't mind making some poisons now. What can he make out the materials he found? Either way, he is likely to buy some stuff too.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 5, 2007)

[sblock=BRP2]The leusria berries will create a poison equivalent to Salvo poison from Complete Scoundrel. The vetrola bark will create a poison equivalent to Greenblood Oil from Complete Adventurer. 

Remember, that since he found the raw materials, he will only have to pay 1/6 the price to create the poisons.[/sblock]

Sepoto and Catherine make their way towards the orphanage. The have arrived just after lunch, so the children are all out playing in the yard.

As Darrick stabled Steadfast, Master Rodrick, who was in charge of the stable, approached. "It is good to see you back. Is Steadfast injured? How did he hold up?" Rodrick seemed to get along better with the horses in his care than with people. He seemed to care more about their welfare, as well.

Kaelan was able to find Argent watching the students in the sparring ring. Argent looked to Kaelan and waited for him to speak.

Trebuchet entered the library and began his search for information about the Lizardfolk and the CHildren of winter. He was able to find much information about the lizards, but the Children of Winter were not well represented. Still, he searched. (ooc: What, specifically, is he looking for?)

(Ok, everyone. The group will be meeting with Goludov the next morning. In between now and then, they all appear to have their own plans. I will be trying my hardest to get the meeting with Goludov up tonight, but it may not be up until tomorrow morning.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 5, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan approaches Argent and bluntly says, "I saw my brother.  I was knocked unconcious, nearly died.  Catherine saved me.  He was there and we talked, he said I had not fufilled my mission here.  What do you make of it?"


----------



## Pebele (May 5, 2007)

Argent raises an eyebrow, and turns from the sparring ring to walk towards the perimeter of the school yard. He obviously expects Kaelan to follow.

When they are farther away from the students, he begins to speak.

"First, I would ask why you nearly died. But, I think I know the answer. You never think before you act. You are impulsive and still undisciplined.

However, the fact that you are here proves that you must have done something right. 

As for why he would appear to you, I think that you know the answer to that. You have chosen your brother as your ideal man. There is a battle inside you; a battle between the person you are, and the person you wish to be."

Argent falls silent, waiting for Kaelan to speak again.


----------



## Rookseye (May 5, 2007)

Upon seeing the children raucously playing in the schoolyard, Sepoto grins from ear to ear. With one long-fingered hand he begins to rifle through the full fruit-pouch, producing a veritable cornucopia of kiwis, drethka-fruit, miniature-oranges and mangos.

Waiting for the children to notice him, he finally bellows a heart-felt greeting.

"Hullo-hollo, children! Sepoto is here, and I have brought, _FRUIT_!


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2007)

(OOC - Oops! Sorry, you're right...I should have been specific.   Treb is seeking out known locations of poison dusk lizardfolk near the town. As for the Children, he's looking for what sorts of place they might deem holy. Basically...he suspects they may have to check that out soon, and wishes to get some intel on what the situation might be. )


----------



## BRP2 (May 5, 2007)

[sblock]Okay, two things:

1. How much gil should I have around now? I haven't been keeping track for quite awhile(I think since the beginning)

2. Alright, so I'll make two Craft: Poisonmaking checks. I think it requires 1 check per week for both poisons.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 5, 2007)

[sblock=BRP2] the group has found a total of 333 gold so far. So, Charles' share would be 56 (I rounded up) This does not count the trade-in value of the gear that they found, which Charles could also count towards the cost of crafting the poisons, since he will be using the school's supplies to make them.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 5, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan stands up straight, and puffs out his chest, trying to conceal his hurt pride.  "I knew what I was doing, but they got in some lucky blows on me.  I charged into battle like a true Valenar warrior, while my comrades hung back.  I struck down one of their number is a single blow, and then retreated back to the rest of my comrades."


> As for why he would appear to you, I think that you know the answer to that. You have chosen your brother as your ideal man. There is a battle inside you; a battle between the person you are, and the person you wish to be."




"Maybe you are right," he says with a sigh.  "I am going to take a walk and try to figure that out."


----------



## Pebele (May 5, 2007)

Argent shakes his head slowly. "A true Valenar warrior acts with honor and bravery, but not without thinking his actions through. That is the lesson you still must learn; how to see all sides of your actions. 

I cannot tell you why your brother appears to you nor how the flow of battle should have been. All I can do is try to teach you what I think you should learn.

Walk if you need to walk. Fight if you need to fight. But never forget your path."

Trebuchet pours over the few texts he can find on the Children of Winter, and he becomes perplexed. He was searching for reasons that they may find locations holy, but from his reading he believes that they have no holy sites. 

He moves on to researching the locations of the poison dusk lizardfolk. He finds a map which shows the area he is looking for, it shows the location of the proposed Havenwood settlement. To the north of the settlements lies a lizardfolk village. And to the Northwest there is another lizardfolk village. The second village is more than 20 miles from Havenwood, however.

As Catherine and Sepoto approach the children, they call out joyfully. When Sepoto announces that he has fruit, they rush towards him, anxious for their share.

Sentinel was standing watch over the children, and he looked to Catherine. "You have returned. Were you successful?"


----------



## BRP2 (May 6, 2007)

Charles begins his work, which he will stop and start throughout the week.

[sblock]
Oi, I lack Complete Scoundrel, I swore I had it(or maybe that was just Complete Adventurer lol)... I'm going to try and pick it up soon, but until then could you handle it after I make my rolls?

1/6 * price gil

Using the rules in Complete Adventurer:
-If successful, Check result * DC = amount of gil worth of Poison I make in a week. If this amount exceeds the Market Price, I make a dose. I make additional doses for each time I surpass the Market Price.
-If I fail by 4 or less, no progress
-If I fail by 5 or more, lose half materials.

Greenblood Oil (1d20+9=24)

Salvo Poison (1d20+9=13)

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 6, 2007)

Sentinel said:
			
		

> "You have returned. Were you successful?"




Catherine practically beams with excitement. "We were! With no loss of life on our side either, thanks to me. Kaelan certainly is excitable, isn't he? Those we fought were truly despicable though. Starving animals, threatening innocents, and then trying to kill us. I barely managed to save Kaelan. Twice no less! No big surprises here, I hope?"

Catheine watches with a smile as Sepoto rushes out to the children with his gift of fruit. "They certainly do love him, don't they? He just plays rough sometimes. Ah, well. He's a good sort. All of them are. I don't think I was the...oh, never mind."


----------



## Pebele (May 6, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Oi, I lack Complete Scoundrel, I swore I had it(or maybe that was just Complete Adventurer lol)... I'm going to try and pick it up soon, but until then could you handle it after I make my rolls?
> 
> 1/6 * price gil
> ...



[sblock]No problem, I can handle it from there. The basics of Salvo Poison: Injury DC 15, creation DC 12, cost 100 gp, deals 1d4 random ability damage as its primary and secondary effect. When used, I will roll for the random ability it damages.

The rules for creating poisons from Complete Adventurer are fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 6, 2007)

[sblock=BRP2]During the full week that he is working, Charles will be able to create 3 doses of Greenblood Oil, and 1 dose of Salvo poison.[/sblock]
Sentinel nods to Catherine. "It is good that everyone survived. I am confused about why you seem to be amused by Kaelan's misfortune. Do you dislike him? You have always been so hard on others, Catherine. It always left you alone, and I cannot keep you company now. I have other little ones to look after."

Sentinel looks to the children and Sepoto. "Many people seem to enjoy Sepoto's company. He is always kind. He always treats everyone as a friend. He is a good friend. I have always seen him as a good person to people."


----------



## Rookseye (May 7, 2007)

Almost on cue, Sepoto tosses one little boy into the air to a terrific height with his long, gangly arms, smiling and hooting along with his audience of happy orphans.
*
"Hawoooooooooooo-Wahooooooo...."*

He then deftly catches the young lad with two outstretched hands, before sending him off with a jubilant, skipping stride and fruit-stained smile before the next child approaches.


----------



## Rolzup (May 7, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> As Darrick stabled Steadfast, Master Rodrick, who was in charge of the stable, approached. "It is good to see you back. Is Steadfast injured? How did he hold up?" Rodrick seemed to get along better with the horses in his care than with people. He seemed to care more about their welfare, as well.




"Better than I," Darrick admits ruefully, rubbing his arm.  "Thankfully, Catherine was able to mend me."

Laughing, he runs a hand along Steadfasts's neck.  "If I can learn to fight even half so well as he does, I'll finally consider myself something of a warrior."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 7, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan walks out to the grounds and makes his way to the fruit trees that line the border of the school grounds.  He takes a seat at the base of an orange tree and looks to the sky before closing his eyes in thought.  Then there is a thud as something hits him in the shoulder.  He looks down to see a blood orange on the ground.  It's rind was cut open by the blade of the scimitar on his back.  A small puddle of juice was beginning to pool around the orange.  Ants began to swarm out of a nearby hole, coming to feast on the sweet juice.  
As the ants gathered around the fruit juice, and then up into the flesh of the orange itself, Kaelan came to a conclusion about the battle with the Children.  Their weapons had made him bleed just like the his weapon had cut the orange and mades it's juice flow.  The ants swarming over the orange were like the doubt that now clouded his mind.  He knew what he had to do, he leaned over and blew hard on the orange, the ants flew off.  
His doubt was now gone, and his mind was his again, not spoiled by thoughts of failure.  He stood up and picked up the orange, throwing the fruit into the air while drawing his blade at the same time.  He sliced the falling orange neatly in two.  Picking up the two halves Kaelan thought about his brother, and how they had mixed blood in a sacred ceremony to become kin.  He sliced a thin line on his forearm, a small stream of blood instantly appearing.  He then rubbed the juicy flesh of the orange into the wound.  Kaelan blinked twice as the acidic juice burned in the wound.  
The blood of his brother already inside him mixed with the metaphorical blood of his that was the juice of the fruit.  They were joined once again, and Kaelan felt whole once more, as it was the moment when he and his brother became kin what seemed like years ago in the jungle.  He walked out of the stand of fruit trees and walked in the general direction of where their loot was being held.

[sblock=ooc]Who is carrying the equipment from the Children?  We should get it identified, as well as split up the money/items.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 7, 2007)

Sentinel said:
			
		

> "It is good that everyone survived. I am confused about why you seem to be amused by Kaelan's misfortune. Do you dislike him? You have always been so hard on others, Catherine. It always left you alone, and I cannot keep you company now. I have other little ones to look after."




"You are correct, as usual. I'm not trying to be hard on him, I'm just concerned for his well being. I'm sure you see the impetuous nature of youth, all too often don't you?"

Catherine watches happily as Sepoto tosses the children in the air. "I think he's got this well in hand. I need to run some of the items we brought back over to the artificer's area of the academy for disposition. Then I'm going to speak with Instructor Jarnell over some religious matters. Be well Sentinel."

[sblock]
I'm not sure who had them, but I'm guessing we left them with Steadfast. So I'll run them over for inspection. If that's ok with everyone?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK] 







> I'm not sure who had them, but I'm guessing we left them with Steadfast. So I'll run them over for inspection. If that's ok with everyone?



 This is fine with Sepoto. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 8, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan walks into the stables, only to see Darrick and Catherine already gathering what they had recovered from the Children of Winter.  "Looks like I'm not the only one who had this idea,"  Kaelan says, no longer showing the lack of confidence that had shadowed him after the fight with the Children of Winter.  "Need a hand with all that?  It seems like it has been forever since I looked at the Academy's inventory."


----------



## Rookseye (May 8, 2007)

Sepoto enters the stables, shortly after Kaelan, still beaming and covered in fruit juice from his play with the children of the Academy. He is happy, and it is almost infectious. Looking over Kaelan for a moment, he chuckles loudly, his laughter resonating within the closeness of the stable as the haydust twirls through the air, backlit by the sunlight entering from the loft.

He sniffs the air loudly, once, twice, thrice...

"Ha-Hoo! Friend-Kaelan, have you been eating oranges?"


----------



## Pebele (May 8, 2007)

Catherine, Darrick, Kaelan and Sepoto all make their way to the Academy's Armory. They are greeted by Wila Carter, the mistress of the Academy's supplies. 

"It is good to see you. Darrick, how is the new sword working out? And that new armor, Catherine? Kaelan, I assume that the sharpening job we did is satisfactory?" Wila smiles to everyone as she wipes her hands on her heavy apron. "What brings you all to me today?" She eyes them "And laden down with goods, no less." She snaps her fingers, and two young men approach, awaiting instruction.


----------



## Yeoman (May 8, 2007)

Wila said:
			
		

> "What brings you all to me today?" She eyes them "And laden down with goods, no less."




"Wila, we acquired some magical and mundane equipment on our assignment, and we would like to turn it in to the academy, for equivalent equipment or enhancements to our own gear. But first we'll need to identify some if it. Can you run these, Catherine waves her hand towards the equipment she noted as being enchanted, past some of the artificers here to determine their worth?"


----------



## Pebele (May 8, 2007)

Wila nods, and motions to the two men she had called over. "Certainly. You heard the lady, let's get these appraised." They rush off with the items.

"It will take about two hours for your stuff to come back. While we're waiting, you can take a look around. Remember, we can give you 75% of the value in trade. We're a bit strapped for cash right now, it's been a slow year. So we can only offer 40% in gold. Sorry, about that. Goludov's orders."

The Armory has a wide range of weapons and armor, and handles anything weapon and armor related, as well as a list of enchantments that the artificers at the school can provide. Potions, wands and other magical items may be purchased in the Mages Library. Poisons, survival supplies and other miscellaneous items can be found in the Survival Outpost. 

"If there's anything I can do for you while you wait, please let me know."


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

(OOC - is there a list of what the total take was...I'd be glad to do the calculations for share values if there was a master list to work from.)


----------



## Pebele (May 8, 2007)

(OOC: The group found a total of 333 gold. The equipment is in the process of being appraised and identified.)


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

(thankee...when the equipment's complete I'll work out the total share values)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 8, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> "Ha-Hoo! Friend-Kaelan, have you been eating oranges?"




Kaelan smiles and gives Sepoto a slap on his hairy shoulder, "Yes, friend, I was out for a stroll among the fruit trees thinking about...things."


[sblock=ooc]What is everybody looking to purchase?  I'll recommend weapon capsules and a retainer to everybody, especially BRP2.  They can hold poisons as well as the elemental capsules.  They are a cheap way for extra damage.  They are in Complete Adventurer.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 8, 2007)

Two hours pass, and the two young men return to Wila, carrying the party's items. Wila lays the items on a long counter and motions to the party. 

"Looks like you've got quite a collection of items here. As it has all been properly identified, you are of course welcome to take back anything that you feel may be of use to yourselves, otherwise I can give you a total for trade, or for gold."

[sblock=What the party found]
I assumed that the party handed over the potions and flasks that they could not identify as well. So, what you have:
2 Masterwork Clubs
3 +1 Hide Armors
4 Potions of Shield of Faith
8 Flasks of Alchemist's Fire
Masterwork Cold Iron Scimitar
+1 Heavy Wooden Shield

The trade in value for all the gear: 4412 gp (excluding potions and the flasks)
The gold value for all the gear: 2353 gp (excluding potions and flasks)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 9, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan scratches his chin, "I see very little that will provide immediate benefit to any of us besides the shield, potions, and alchemist's fire.  What do the rest of you think?"

[sblock=ooc]I don't see myself getting use out of anything besides the potions and alchemist's fire.  Off-hand, I think Catherine and Darrick are the only ones that would use the shield.  Trade value or gold?[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 9, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "I see very little that will provide immediate benefit to any of us besides the shield, potions, and alchemist's fire.  What do the rest of you think?"




"Nor do I. I'm not even certain the shield is of use. By tradition, field medics such as myself are forbidden to use them, and Darrick seems to favor those larger shields. Extra Potions are always good though. I'm interested in those little things you have on your blade though. Those little bursts of fire certainly seemed effective on the beasts we fought."


----------



## BRP2 (May 9, 2007)

[sblock]


> What is everybody looking to purchase? I'll recommend weapon capsules and a retainer to everybody, especially BRP2. They can hold poisons as well as the elemental capsules. They are a cheap way for extra damage. They are in Complete Adventurer.




Hmm, I'll look into that. Hey Pebele, what was the fee for the poisonmaking?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 9, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> "Nor do I. I'm not even certain the shield is of use. By tradition, field medics such as myself are forbidden to use them, and Darrick seems to favor those larger shields. Extra Potions are always good though. I'm interested in those little things you have on your blade though. Those little bursts of fire certainly seemed effective on the beasts we fought."




"Seems large enough,"  Darrick muses, hefting the shield experimentally.  "As a rule I favor steel, but this seems quite sturdy."

[sblock]
It's a heavy shield, and that's what he's currently carrying.  Have to have it painted with his family crest, but that's a small enough price to pay....

So far as magic goes, Darrick's chief concern would be for a magic blade of some sort.  Not an option at the moment, of course....  And if we're allowed access to the Magic Item Compendium, the "Healing Belt" could be quite useful.  750 GP, three charges/day sorta thing.

But frankly, Darrick will be quite happy with the shield as his share.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 9, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'll look into that. Hey Pebele, what was the fee for the poisonmaking?
> ...



[sblock]The total fee came to 33 gold. Since Charles had found the raw materials, he only had to pay 1/6 market price. [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 9, 2007)

Wila looks at the students expectantly. "So, the shield you will keep, then? That brings the trade value to 3545 gold. And remember, I can give you a note of credit, so that you can use the trade value anywhere in the school. And you can turn it in later if you decide you'd rather just have gold. It's all up to you, just let me know."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 10, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> "So, the shield you will keep, then? That brings the trade value to 3545 gold. And remember, I can give you a note of credit, so that you can use the trade value anywhere in the school. And you can turn it in later if you decide you'd rather just have gold. It's all up to you, just let me know."




"Yes, I think Darrick will take the shield.  We'll take a letter of credit for everything else, to be fair to anyone that isn't here right now."



> I'm interested in those little things you have on your blade though. Those little bursts of fire certainly seemed effective on the beasts we fought."




Yes, they work quite well don't they?  They are not just fire either, I've got an electricity one and one that would freeze the blood in your veins as well.  I've got a triple weapon capsule retainer."  Kaelan pulls out his double scimitar and points to the three capsules on each blade.  "You can activate any number of capsules at a time.  All you have to do is pull out the stopper and the liquid will do the work itself.  Advanced alchemy like this is fascinating."  Kaelan talks with a combination of arrogance and expert knowledge.  "They have more for striking those vulnerable to silver and things like ghosts.  That is what Argent says anyway.  I keep a few of each for insurance purposes."

[sblock=OOC]Is the magic item compendium fair game?  Are we going to split the trade in gold value evenly?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 10, 2007)

[sblock] Sorry I'm just getting back with you. I got some bad news yesterday, so I was a bit out of it.

Yes, the Magic Item Compendium (and Spell Compendium!) are fair game.

Obviously, I can't weigh in on what the group is doing with their gold, so I will leave that to the other party members. [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 10, 2007)

Catherine looks on as Kaelan discusses the ins and outs of the capsules. "Then it's likely a good idea to invest in those for Darrick and I at the minimum, and Charles if he would like. Perhaps another wand would be in order as well? I know a few types that would work well."


----------



## Yeoman (May 10, 2007)

[sblock]
Catherine would likely be in favor of distributing equally, before or after buying items for the group as a whole (like wands and such)
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 10, 2007)

(If everyone is in favor of splitting the loot equally, then Catherine, Charles, Kaelan, Trebuchet and Sepoto all have 709 gold to spend. Darrick's shield covers his portion. Or, you can split it up any other way you see fit. 

Plus, everyone found 56 gold, between the chest and the gold on the druids.

So, just let me know what everyone wants to buy, and then we can get this moving with the group going to meet Gulodov the next morning.)


----------



## BRP2 (May 11, 2007)

[sblock]

10 gil before our trip.

59+709=1318 Gold gained from trip.

1318
-33
+10

Current Money: 1295
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I am going to assume we all pitch in together and get another wand of CLW.  They are best for out of combat healing.  Amount of healing per charge per gp is best for CLW.  I am also going to assume we split everything else evenly except for Darrick.  So that leaves 640 after the wand for everybody.[/sblock]

Kaelan peruses the shelves, before selecting a small magical diamond from the shelf.  It was supposed to bond to armor, and help protect the wearer from harm.

[sblock=ooc]Bought least iron ward diamond, cost 500gp.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 11, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> 10 gil before our trip.
> 
> ...




[sblock]I'm confused. 59+709=768, not 1318. Or am I missing something?[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 11, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I am going to assume we all pitch in together and get another wand of CLW.  They are best for out of combat healing.  Amount of healing per charge per gp is best for CLW.  I am also going to assume we split everything else evenly except for Darrick.  So that leaves 640 after the wand for everybody.[/sblock]




[sblock]
If the party doesn't mind Catherine doing the majority of the after combat healing, I'd suggest a lesser wand of vigor instead. It's even more efficient.[/color][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 11, 2007)

> If the party doesn't mind Catherine doing the majority of the after combat healing, I'd suggest a lesser wand of vigor instead. It's even more efficient




[sblock=ooc]I was going to suggest the same, but I forgot to ask Pebele about it because it is not in the books.  [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 11, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I was going to suggest the same, but I forgot to ask Pebele about it because it is not in the books.  [/sblock]



[sblock] A lesser wand of vigor would be fine.  [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 11, 2007)

"Well, I think I'll take my friend's advice here. I'd like to get one of those triple retainer capsules, and maybe 2 each of the fire, frost, and electric capsules. If I can hold the rest here as credit, I'd appreciate it. Also, I'd like to commision a wand of lesser vigor. The artificers will know what I mean." Catherine will wait patiently for her items to be delivered.


----------



## Pebele (May 11, 2007)

(Ok, so the group got a lesser wand of vigor, Kaelan got a least iron ward diamond, Catherine got a triple retainer capsule, and 2 each of the fire, frost, and electric capsules. Darrick got the shield.

Are Charles, Sepoto and Trebuchet going to get anything? I would like for the gorup to finish purchasing supplies and meet with Goludov. My goal is to have them meet with GOludov tomorrow, if possible.

Sorry things stalled a bit here. But I'm going to try to get things back on track, cool?)


----------



## BRP2 (May 11, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> [sblock]I'm confused. 59+709=768, not 1318. Or am I missing something?[/sblock]





[sblock]My bad! Guess that's what I get for multi-tasking...

768
-33
+10

745 is current gold

I haven't updated my character sheet yet, so I should go do that now anyway.

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 11, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]My bad! Guess that's what I get for multi-tasking...
> 
> 768
> -33
> ...



[sblock] No problem. I just wanted to be sure that I wasn't the one going crazy, you know. 

Make sure to let me know what, if anything, Charles wants to buy, too![/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK] I'm currently at work Pebele, but I will have my post up probably by 07:00 EST, so, by the end of the evening Sepoto will have made his purchases. Feel free to continue though, I can always post the purchase as a flashback. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (May 11, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK] I'm currently at work Pebele, but I will have my post up probably by 07:00 EST, so, by the end of the evening Sepoto will have made his purchases. Feel free to continue though, I can always post the purchase as a flashback. [/SBLOCK]



[sblock] No problem. If everyone else makes their purchases. I will move on. Otherwise just go ahead and make your post when you are able, and hopefully we will all be set to move forward tomorrow.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 12, 2007)

Sepoto wanders throughout the armory and finds very little of interest to him. He hefts a studded iron mace and laughs inwardly at why someone would use such an unwieldy weapon. He places a pot helm with an over-large nose guard upon his head and finds he can see nothing, eliciting a chuckle from the others. 

As his companions finish making their selections, the shifter realizes that his search appears to have been fruitless, it appears he will walk away empty-handed and the only thing he will take away are his friend's smiles at his clowning. He is about to turn away from the darkened corner of the armory when he notices something perched upon a dusty shelf overlooking a lonely looking suit of field plate displayed on a dummy (which appeared to be an implement of sun-heated torture in Sepoto's estimation). 

The item above the armor was a small ivory quiver with a leather strap, fabricated from the hollowed tusk of some great beast. Within were fifteen finely-crafted steel arrows fletched with vibrantly colored pink and crimson flamingo feathers. 

Monkey-climbing the rickety-looking wooden shelf, Sepoto retrieves the arrows with no more trouble than a pronounced sneeze at the disturbed dust, 

_"WA-CHOOOOOO"_

and after examining his prize, he whistles at the quality of the craftsmanship. He smiles now that he has found something of use, and rushes to the counter to exchange his letter of credit with the clerk.

"It seems it is Sepoto's lucky day..." 

[SBLOCK] Pebele, provided it is OK with you, Sepoto will be buying a quiver of 15 _+1 arrows_. Given that the DMG lists 50 _+1 arrows_ at 2000gp, each arrow is worth a total of 40gp (2000gp/50). At this rate, fifteen arrows will cost 600gp (15 x 40gp = 600gp). This leaves Sepoto with 68gp remaining, which he will bank as the remainder of his letter of credit. So, if you don't mind me buying piecemeal, Sepoto will take the arrows. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (May 12, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK] Pebele, provided it is OK with you, Sepoto will be buying a quiver of 15 _+1 arrows_. Given that the DMG lists 50 _+1 arrows_ at 2000gp, each arrow is worth a total of 40gp (2000gp/50). At this rate, fifteen arrows will cost 600gp (15 x 40gp = 600gp). This leaves Sepoto with 68gp remaining, which he will bank as the remainder of his letter of credit. So, if you don't mind me buying piecemeal, Sepoto will take the arrows. [/SBLOCK]



[sblock]Buying 15 arrows is fine with me.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 13, 2007)

[sblock] OK, so I assume that Charles and Trebuchet didn't buy anything, and will be keeping their notes of credit.[/sblock]

Once the group is finished with their purchases, they are free to do whatever they want.

Catherine remembers that Iliana had told her that Goludov would be meeting with them for a briefing on their mission after breakfast the next morning. She informed the group, and they all parted ways.

The night passed uneventfully, and morning broke with all the noise that was familiar to the school; animals, children, and sounds of training all filled the air.

Goludov was found sitting behind his desk, much as he had been on the afternoon he had given them their mission before. His expression was blank, and he waiting until they had all arrived and took their seats before speaking.

"I see you all survived this mission, as I expected you would." He motioned to the thick stack of papers Catherine had prepared. "Rather than reading through all this, I'd like to hear it directly from all of you. How was the situation in Havenwood resolved?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2007)

(I tried to think of something he'd buy for less than 1000, and didn't come up with anything. )

Trebuchet stands up stiffly and salutes with the customary clang. "Sir. We reached the town safely and discovered that the townsfolk were wary and somewhat unfriendly towards us. A sympathetic townsperson explained that they were being pressured by members of a druidic sect known as the Children of Winter to expel the poison dusk lizardfolk near the town. We were asked to help, though I believe it was expected that we would displace the lizardfolk. Instead we chose to attack the source of the problem as we understood it. The Children of Winter. We discovered their camp, confronted several of them and their attendent animals, and defeated them. When the townsfolk verified our deeds, they expressed gratitude. We recovered several items of value from the druids, as well as intercepted communications that are somewhat...puzzling. My own researches have revealed other incongruities as well. That is my summary."


----------



## BRP2 (May 13, 2007)

> "I see you all survived this mission, as I expected you would."




Well, I mean, it is not like you would send us to a mission that would insure our deaths... right? Charles laughs slightly, then thinks for a moment, then stares with a blank expression.

[sblock]

Hmm, I read up on a capsules, but I can't find the price for an empty one? I already have my poisons to fill them up with.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 14, 2007)

Catherine is visibly upset at the dismissal of her report by the headmaster, but does her best to conceal her feelings. "Trebuchet covered most of the basic points of the trip. We also discovered some maps of unknown areas, as well as communications between the Children and their employer. I'm sure if anyone has anything else to add they will do so."


----------



## Pebele (May 14, 2007)

[sblock] I couldn't find the cost, either. So, I'll say that Charles can buy empty capsules for 10gp a piece. Just let me know how many you want, and don't forget that you have to buy a retainer, as well.[/sblock]

Goludov looks to Trebuchet as the Warforged speaks, and then turns his attention to Catherine as well. If he notices she is upset, he says nothing.

At Charles' statement, Goludov leans back in his chair. "Of course not. But one must always consider the possibility."

He leaned forward in his chair again, and clasped his hands in front of him on the desk. "So, the gist of the situation was that you found out the townspeople were lying, earned enough trust to find out the truth, then took out what you perceived to be the root of the problem?

What were these communications? Do you feel that Havenwood is safe now?"


----------



## BRP2 (May 14, 2007)

[sblock]

I'll buy 10 I guess.

With the retainer that's 200 gp.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 14, 2007)

Goludov said:
			
		

> "So, the gist of the situation was that you found out the townspeople were lying, earned enough trust to find out the truth, then took out what you perceived to be the root of the problem? What were these communications? Do you feel that Havenwood is safe now?"




"That is a correct assessment, yes. The communications are reproduced in full in the report I submitted, but to summarize...they detailed the objective the Children had in the area; to remove the Deep Mist tribe from a holy site without using direct action. That there were a group of young people moving to stop them from acheiving said objective. And a return message stating the townsfolk were moving to comply with their blackmail type demands."


----------



## Rolzup (May 14, 2007)

"I do believe,"  Darrick interjects, with an apologetic look at Catherine, "That some attempt should be made to open diplomatic contact with the Deep Mist.  If we can prevent any further misunderstandings, it would be to everyone's benefit.  And, in any case, it seems that we share a common enemy...whoever, or _what_ever that might be."


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2007)

"With respect," Trebuchet says, with a nod to Catherine and Darrick, "I do not agree. I believe that Havenwood may yet find itself in danger. In fact, some of my findings suggest that either the motivations of the Children were not what they seemed, or that we might not have been facing the Children of Winter at all. The amount of unknowns makes me reluctant to declare Havenwood secure."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 14, 2007)

*Kaelan*

[sblock=Pebele/BRP2]I believe it says in Complete Adventurer that all you need to activate/use poison is the weapon capsule retainer.  That of course makes little sense, because the retainer itself is only a leather throng.  If anything I think simple vial would be good enough.[/sblock]

Kaelan stares out the window intently from his place on the wall.  He looks to Goludov first.  "You've heard all we've found, except for the lack of animal life all through the jungle.  It could be from the Children's influence or it might be something more sinister."

At Treb's words Kaelan looks surprised.  "If they weren't the Children of Winter then who were they?  Did you come upon some information Trebuchet?"

"I agree with Darrick.  More than anything, I would like to go to the Deep Mist tribe area and find out why they were so obscessed with it."


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2007)

"I don't have enough information to speculate on who they may be," Trebuchet replies happily, "But from the limited resources of our library, the Children of Winter do not, as such, revere holy sites or places."

He nods. "Admittedly, the obscurity of the subject makes drawing conclusions risky. Still, the repeated references to 'holy sites' in the letters, as well as certain other elements in the letters that suggest they were not written by a druid, suggest to me that the Children of Winter may only be acting on behalf of another force, or that agents of a non-druidic force were posing as Children of Winter to obscure their true purpose. Perhaps, now that their agents have failed, the true force behind all this will be provoked to act directly."


----------



## Rookseye (May 15, 2007)

Sepoto mulls Trebuchet's words over thoughtfully before quietly interjecting.

"Trenchbucket is correct, Master Goludov...

...the whispers of _I'Katra_ have spoken to me, and all that they say is that the threat is not gone. I feel this is true in the deepest part of myself. I do not need the scratching on the Angry Children's word-papers or the many leaves of the books of the library to tell me this truth." 

The shifter's eyes close, as if concentrating on something being said in a far off room, something unheard by the others.

"The true threat remains hidden to us, as the true threat wishes it to be."

"The danger is not the lizardfolk...it is not the people of Havenwood town... it is not even the Children of Winter. _It_ is the one that set them against each other." 

"_It_ is the one that hides from truth."


----------



## Pebele (May 15, 2007)

Goludov seems to be mulling over Trebuchet and Sepoto's words for a moment.

"I will have some of our experts look over these communications you brought back, and I will see if we can find out anything about who these "agents" may be. If you are correct, then you all are quite outmatched and it would be foolish to send you back to investigate further. 

You did a good job, and you should be proud."

He reaches for a sheaf of papers that are on his desk, and then sits up again. "Incidentally, I have another matter that I feel the six of you would be perfect for. You have shown that you can be discrete and that you can handle yourselves well in the field. 

I'd like you to do another task for me."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 15, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan stands at attention, waiting for for his companions to respond.  Even a casual glance could tell that he was interested in what Goludov had to say.


----------



## Rolzup (May 15, 2007)

"Of course,"  Darrick says quietly.  "We would be honored."


----------



## Yeoman (May 15, 2007)

"Yes sir, it would be an honor to accept."


----------



## BRP2 (May 15, 2007)

Charles sits up, only paying half-attention up until now, Not a question.


----------



## Pebele (May 15, 2007)

Goludov nods and looks to Trebuchet and Sepoto. "And what of you? This is a sensitive assignment, I will not speak of it unless you are committed to following through."


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2007)

"A new task would be most welcome, sir," Trebuchet declares.


----------



## Rookseye (May 15, 2007)

Sepoto looks to the others before answering, then nods his assent. He is still troubled deeply by the nagging sense that something important has been missed, but is loathe to suggest to Goludov that he has doubts about the new mission.

"As before, this place is my home; it would be a great honor for Sepoto to help the Academy and his friends again, headmaster."


----------



## Pebele (May 15, 2007)

Goludov leans forward in his chair. "I am very pleased. I knew I could count on you all. 

I have received a request to retrieve an artifact from a ruin not far from the Academy. Normally, we are not in the habit of taking private requests, especially not find-and-retrieve missions. However, this request was passed on to me, and I feel that it would benefit both the Academy and the person who requested our help.

I would like this mission kept discrete, because I do not want anyone to think that our Academy has lowered its standards. We're not mercenaries, after all!"

Goludov reached for a sheaf of papers on his desk, and removes a map. "This is the location of the ruin. It is to the Northwest of the Academy. From the looks of it, it isn't very large, so I expect that it should be relatively simple to locate the artifact. There will undoubtedly be hostile beings within the ruins, so I suggest that you ready yourselves for combat.

The artifact itself is a jade statue."

Leaving the map on the desk before the group, Goludov clasps his hands in front of him. "I have issued another note of credit for each of you. 500 gold pieces each to outfit yourselves. This credit is only available for this week, for you to use to buy supplies. It will not be usable after you leave, nor can it be cashed out.

I expect that you are all tired, so I do not expect you to leave until the beginning of next week. Of course, if you'd rather leave earlier, that is fine with me."


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2007)

Trebuchet tilts his head and asks, "Sir, is there more information on the object? There could be more than one statue of jade within the ruins. Knowing which was the crucial piece would be useful."


----------



## Pebele (May 15, 2007)

Goludov shuffles through his sheaf of papers before looking up and responding. "A jade statue, approximately one foot tall, of a sphere on top of a pyramid." He reads off of one of the sheets.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 15, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan looks happy that they will going out together again.  "What sort of ruins are these?  What sort of creatures might we encounter there?  Just animals and lizardfolk?  That is a specific sounding statue, what is it meant to represent?"

[sblock=knowledge checks]Knowledge Hist/Nature if they apply to any questions:  17/18[/sblock]

"Thank you for the advance compensation and for the second mission, it is good to see our work is appreciated."


----------



## Pebele (May 16, 2007)

Goludov returns the papers to his desk and looks to Kaelan. "We believe the ruins to be of a temple or ceremonial site. The ruins had been scouted last year, and we had sent some religious experts in a few months ago, however they met with resistance in the form of lizardfolk and humoniods. I did not put this expedition together, and they were woefully under armed for an encounter.

We have not sent anyone back yet, so we have no certain information about the purpose of the ruins.

That said, I would expect that you would also encounter lizardfolk and humoniods. I don't know if it is just some small band of bandits in the area, or if it is something else. Obviously, if there prove to be too many enemies, I don't expect you to try to be heroic. But since we don't have any reports of activity in the area, I am going to assume that there aren't that many."

He looks down to the papers again. "As for the statue, I do not know what it is meant to represent. I only have a description of it."

Kaelan mulls over Goludov's words. The symbolism of a sphere on top of a pyramid seems somehow familiar to him, but he cannot place it. Perhaps he should have paid more attention in class after all.


----------



## Rolzup (May 16, 2007)

Darrick studies the map, frowning a little.  "How many days travel?"  he wonders aloud, tracing a route on the parchment with one finger.

"I've learned my lesson, though," he adds, a touch mournfully.  "Steadfast will remain behind this time.  For everyone's sake."


----------



## Yeoman (May 17, 2007)

Catherine smiles at Darrick, "It's for the best really. It's hard to lead a horse through the jungle. I doubt we'll be gone long enough for Steadfast to even notice."


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2007)

"Sir," Trebuchet asks, sounding uncharacteristically troubled. "May I ask who is sponsoring this mission, and when they contacted us? An unsettling possibility has occurred to me."


----------



## Pebele (May 17, 2007)

Goludov nods to Darrick. "Not a problem. I am sure that Master Rodrick will take good care of him."

At Trebuchet's words, Goludov raises an eyebrow. "You should know well enough that we do not reveal our contracts for any mission. As for when we were contacted, I see no harm in telling you it was shortly after the six of you left.

It took a bit of time for the mission to be approved, of course, but I'm glad you're back when you are, or else I would have had to find someone else to do this for me."


----------



## Yeoman (May 17, 2007)

"Could you provide us with a map, or a general location of this ruin? Even if it's just the name, I'm sure we can locate it in the library's map section. Otherwise, I'd like to prepare my equipment for the assignment."

After Catherine hears the answer from Goludov, she stands up, "Then I will take my leave, sir." and tersely heads outside.


----------



## Pebele (May 17, 2007)

Goludov looks to Catherine and motions to the map on the desk. "Of course, you may take this map with you."

Then he turned back to Darrick. "Four or five days travel, I do believe."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 17, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan nods grimly at Trebuchet's words, and Goludov's reply.  _Related?  Possibly, but I sure hope not.  We will have to keep out wits about us._ "I am going to get my things, and acquire some more supplies.  Do we set out in the morning then, or is there other things you guys would like to do?"

After hearing the replies of the others Kaelan returns to the see Wila.  He gives her a nod and hands over his new letter of credit.  "I'd like the two cheapest potions of shield of faith  you have as well as a least crystal of life drinking"

[sblock=ooc]I'd like 2 potions of shield of faith +2(100gp total) and a least crystal of life drinking if possible.(400gp)[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (May 18, 2007)

> "I am going to get my things, and acquire some more supplies. Do we set out in the morning then, or is there other things you guys would like to do?"




I'll take my week off, thank you very much! I got something cooking up. Charles chuckles, shoots out his chairs and stretches. He is ready to head for the door, expecting that everyone is finished talking.


----------



## Pebele (May 18, 2007)

Once all the questions seem to have been asked, Goludov gestures to the door. "Take the map with you, and let me know if you think of anything else you need to know. If you don't mind, I have some more meeting today, but see Iliana if you need anything else."

Wila takes Kaelen's note of credit and fetches his items. "Not a problem. Let me know if you need anything else." She hands him a package with a smile.

[sblock]Ok, I've got Kaelan's order down. Anyone else want to buy any other supplies?[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 18, 2007)

"I think," Darrick says to the others as they file out, "That I shall see about obtaining some potions.  Healing and otherwise.  I've realized a few things over the course of out last trip...."

[sblock]
Potions indeed.  4 _Cure Light Wounds_, 2 _Mage Armor_ for when there's not enough time to don his plate, 2 _Magic Weapons_, and a single _Bless Weapon_.

You can never be too paranoid.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 18, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Potions indeed.  4 _Cure Light Wounds_, 2 _Mage Armor_ for when there's not enough time to don his plate, 2 _Magic Weapons_, and a single _Bless Weapon_.
> 
> You can never be too paranoid.
> [/sblock]



[sblock] Not a problem.

Also, just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're NOT out to get you.  I always loved that bumper sticker.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 18, 2007)

_I worked on that report for 4 days and he dismisses it out of hand?! Does anyone follow the standard operating procedures anymore?_

Catherine bumps into Kaelan while waiting for Wila, "A crystal for you as well, eh? They certainly are handy. When Wila returns Catherine requests her item. "And I would like a crystal of my own. I'd like to purchase a restful crystal please."

[sblock]
I'm going for a restful crystal to attach to Catherine's armor. Can't be too careful about those nighttime fights!
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 18, 2007)

[sblock]
Not having a book handy, how much are those Restful crystals?  Sounds like a very sensible way to go, that.  And I was thinking of that very same bumper sticker, Pebele....
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 18, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Not having a book handy, how much are those Restful crystals?  Sounds like a very sensible way to go, that.  And I was thinking of that very same bumper sticker, Pebele....
> [/sblock]



[sblock]
500, and it allows you to sleep in armor without being fatigued. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 18, 2007)

"Really?  I had no idea such things existed, Catherine!  Ideal for those night spent in the wilderness, and doubtless make day-today wear rather more comfortable as well, eh?"

[sblock]
500, eh?  Hmmm, and hmmm again....  Seeing as how he has a few of these potions already, according to the character sheet that I neglected to check, I think that Darrick will indeed purchase a Restful Crystal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 18, 2007)

Wila looks to Catherine and moves to fetch her and Darrick's items, when Darrick changes his mind. Wila grants him a slight frown. "So, two Restful Crystals, then? And no potions? I'll fetch them."

She returns and sets two packages on the counter. "Your notes of credit, please."

[sblock] Ok, Catherine and Darrick have spent theirs. Kaelan has spent his. Anyone else? [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 18, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> "Really?  I had no idea such things existed, Catherine!  Ideal for those night spent in the wilderness, and doubtless make day-today wear rather more comfortable as well, eh?"




"I learned about them from some of the advanced students. All of us that wear heavy armor swear by them. All too handy. I doubt we'll need it at a town, but in the wild...Well, you won't find me sleeping without my armor now."


----------



## BRP2 (May 19, 2007)

[sblock]I'll post later tonight on what I want to buy[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 19, 2007)

When dismissed, Sepoto exits Goludov's office with the others, sharing a concerned look with Kaelan. Something seemed amiss. Even Trebuchet seemed to sense it, and although reading a sense of the warforged emotions was next to impossible, it only showed how unnerved the metal man was.

As the subdued shifter follows Trebuchet through the stockpile of supplies that Wila keeps available, he turns to the warforged with a certain puzzlement on his face. For a moment he is unsure of how to broach a discussion with him on such a sensitive matter, but decides on forthrightness in the end, whispering,

_"Trenchbucket, I feel you feel as Sepoto does: there is an emptiness to what Master Goludov has told us. This emptiness may be the absence of a truth. His words, though they seem the truthful, have the scent of some deception about them. Perhaps the headmaster does not lie, but there is a lie lingering about him? Sepoto fears this lie shrouds the face of the mission's true sponsor, and it may have its source in this person..."_

As Sepoto speaks, he absentmindedly fingers a slender crystal decanter the color of a ripe lime, inside of which is a viscous purple syrup. As Trebuchet answers him, his eyes are drawn to the decanter and the tattered, faded, almost illegible label upon it. 

After reading it, he does not hesitate, taking the elixir to Wila and paying for it with the entirety of his letter of credit only after the others have departed and only he and Trebuchet remain. Sepoto smiles nervously at the older woman's querulous glance, and places the decanter deep in the padded confines of his pouch, nestling it safely in a cluster of banana leaves.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto buys an _elixir of truth_, for 500gp. Now that is paranoia, my friends!   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 19, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> I doubt we'll need it at a town, but in the wild...Well, you won't find me sleeping without my armor now."




"Indeed if we are to be in the jungle a few days, they will be priceless.  All kinds of creatures would love to sink their fangs in us while we slept,"Kaelan says grimly.



After Catherine and Darrick make their replies and goodbyes, Kaelan returns to the school grounds, mulling over what was said during the meeting.  _Lizardfolk....perhaps some of the tribe that attacked him or Charles.  Kaelan hoped they would be easy prey, this time he vowed to look at what he was jumping into, before he leaped. Perhaps stealth would be a better asset this time.  The Children of Winter seemed to know their exact movements._

For their remaining time during the week before they left Kaelan spends much of it attending some of the more casual classes on combat and stealth.  He attends a few lesson on sprituality, trying to harness some more of his brother's power that he could still feel around him.  He spends some time sharing his concerns of what happened with Goludov with Trebuchet.  Finally he spends a little time in the Academy's library trying to find some clues to what the idol may represent.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2007)

Trebuchet is silent for a moment, then his eyes brighten in alarm. "I believe you've misunderstood. I would never accuse him of intentional falsehood, and he was correct. My question was inappropriate. Sponsor information is confidential."

He pauses, then adds, "Nevertheless, I find the mission troubling. Ancient ruins are often deemed 'holy sites.' These ruins are infested with lizardfolk. We are to steal an artifact of unknown importance from it."

Another pause, longer. "Do you remember when I said that our stopping the first agents might provoke the true force into acting? It has occurred to me since that this force might, in theory, attempt to act through -us-."

"If there is any truth to this, we should attempt to communicate with the lizardfolk. It is possible that whoever ordered this mission was less than forthcoming to our leaders."

[sblock]Any chance Treb could get his mithril plating enchanted to +1 for 1000? And maybe get a couple of Repair Light Damage potions for 100?[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 19, 2007)

Satisfied, Sepoto nodded silently at Trebuchet's words. Despite the fact that the metal man gave off no scent, and his near-complete lack body language failed to give any signs as to his internal thoughts, the shifter had guessed his line of thinking with the questions to Goludov correctly.

"I am reminded, Friend-Trenchbucket, of a game that my master once tried to explain to Sepoto. Master Othos had traveled far in the Western Lands of War, and in a land called Karnnath, he learned a Game of War called by the name, "Conqueror". Sepoto never could understand the reason why the men of the Western Lands of War would play such a game when their lives were so harmed by a _true_ war... 

Sepoto looks quizzical and sad at the memory... 

...but one thing Sepoto always remembered was that many of the smaller pieces on the board would always fall in battle. Master Othos always defeated Sepoto, for Sepoto valued all of his little pieces the same. My master did not. For him, the smaller pieces were but tools to win a final victory, and he told me that they were easily sacrificed for his cause, for the goal was to win."

A troubling thought seems to furrow the shifter's brow momentarily, and he looks down at his splayed feet as if trying to reconcile something in his mind.

"I fear, Friend-Trenchbucket, that like the Angry Children, we are now these 'little' pieces."

Sepoto further reflects, looking up and over the shoulder of the attentive warforged, and when he speaks again his whispered words are tinged with sadness.

_"Sepoto did not like that game."_


----------



## Pebele (May 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> [sblock]Any chance Treb could get his mithril plating enchanted to +1 for 1000? And maybe get a couple of Repair Light Damage potions for 100?[/sblock]




[sblock]Yes, Trebuchet has just enough to get his plating enchanted, and to buy 2 potions.

He will have to spend one day in the company of the artificers in order to be enchanted.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK] I should probably make certain as well, Pebele, was an _elixir of truth_ available for Sepoto? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (May 19, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK] I should probably make certain as well, Pebele, was an _elixir of truth_ available for Sepoto? [/SBLOCK]



[sblock] Yep, if that's what he wants to do, no problem from me.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (May 19, 2007)

[sblock]Potion of Bull's Strength(300gp)
Potion of Mage Armor x2 (100 gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 2 (100 gp)[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 20, 2007)

[sblock] BRP2, those items are fine. 

Since everyone has purchased their items, I will make a post getting the group underway either tonight or tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (May 20, 2007)

[sblock]I hate to constantly ask something I should already know but:

What did we do with the potions we found? Did we split them up to give out? If so, how many does Charles have, if any?

Another thing, how much exp should I have on Charles?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 20, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]I hate to constantly ask something I should already know but:
> 
> What did we do with the potions we found? Did we split them up to give out? If so, how many does Charles have, if any?
> 
> Another thing, how much exp should I have on Charles?[/sblock]




[sblock] Total exp at the end of the fight with the Children of Winter was 1050. 

I have no idea what the group did with the potions. The other party members will have to weigh in on that. Last I knew they were all being carried by Steadfast.

The group found a total of 18 Cure Light Wounds potions, 4 Shield of Faith potions, and 8 flasks of Alchemists Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK] I'd assume three _potions of cure light wounds_ for each character, and one each of the _potions of shield of faith_ given to the more melee oriented of the group: Darrick, Catherine, Kaelan, and Charles. The alchemists fire I'm not sure about, though, perhaps Sepoto and Trebuchet could split them as they are the more likely ranged combatants of the group. What does everyone else think? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK] I'd assume three _potions of cure light wounds_ for each character, and one each of the _potions of shield of faith_ given to the more melee oriented of the group: Darrick, Catherine, Kaelan, and Charles. The alchemists fire I'm not sure about, though, perhaps Sepoto and Trebuchet could split them as they are the more likely ranged combatants of the group. What does everyone else think? [/SBLOCK]



[sblock] I agree with this.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 20, 2007)

[sblock] I'm going to go ahead and get things underway. If there was anything unresolved, then let me know and we will try to roll with it.[/sblock]

A week passes at the Academy, Charles is able to complete his poisons, and the others content themselves with preparations or sitting in on a few classes.

On Sul, Iliana approaches each member of the group to remind them that they are to leave the next day.

Mol dawns bright and clear. The group meets near the sparring area, on the west side of the Academy. Goludov does not come to see them off this time. According to the map they received, it appears that there is a path the whole way to the ruins. They will follow the main path West for at least a day, and then turn Northwest.

(Marching formation, please?)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]The potion/alchemy division that was suggested is good by me.  How wide is the trail?[/sblock]

"What do you say Captain?  Single file or spread out, stealthy?  You should know what I prefer."


----------



## Yeoman (May 21, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "What do you say Captain?  Single file or spread out, stealthy?  You should know what I prefer."




"We'll maintain our standard formation with the three of you shadowing the main column. It's working very well for us. Darrick and I will keep Trebuchet surrounded in case anyone decides to start trouble. Let's move out."


----------



## Pebele (May 21, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]The potion/alchemy division that was suggested is good by me.  How wide is the trail?[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc] The start of the trail is about 10 feet wide, as it leads to many locations.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Yes, that is good then, let us go.  I'll take the right flank."  Kaelan then disappears into the underbrush.  Hide/MS:  16/11, Darrick's aura included, moving at normal speed


----------



## Rookseye (May 21, 2007)

"And Sepoto the left..."

[SBLOCK] Hide Check = 11
Move Silently Check = 22
Spot Check =26 

Sepoto will also try to determine if the companions have anyone following them to the ruins by doubling back on the rear of their column on occasion, waiting high in a tree over the path to see if he can see anyone trailing at a distance. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (May 21, 2007)

The first half of the day passes uneventfully. Sepoto spots no one following them when he backtracks, and Charles, Kaelan and Sepoto hear no unusual sounds.

After their trip to Havenwood, there is a welcome change on this trip, as they hear the typical animal sounds while they travel.

Just when the group was contemplating breaking for lunch, two men on horses approached from the opposite direction. They seemed to not have spotted Charles, Kaelan and Sepoto. They instead locked eyes with Catherine and Darrick, then nodded and smiled as they approached.

"Greetings! Have you folks seen a caravan on your way, by chance?"


----------



## Rolzup (May 21, 2007)

"We have not," Darrick says loudly.  "Indeed, you two are the first travellers we've seen thus far.  Where are you bound?"


----------



## Yeoman (May 21, 2007)

"My friend is correct, we are but a half day out of Newthrone and we haven't encountered anyone. In which direction were they headed? We can keep an eye out for them if you wish. If so, is there any message you would like relayed to them?" Catherine keeps her hands visibly away from her weapon as she speaks.


----------



## Pebele (May 21, 2007)

The two men and their horses came to rest in front of Catherine, Darrick and Trebuchet. Warforged were not an uncommon sight in these parts, however some people still were unsure of how the Warforged fit in to society, and preferred to keep them at a distance.

Instead, the men spoke to Darrick and Catherine. "Pity. We are from Morian Valley, about two days West of Newthrone. We were expecting a caravan of merchants, and they are now a week late. It is our hope that they got lost or delayed. But there are rumors of bandits in the area, so we are wary.

We should continue our search, and you should be wary yourselves."


----------



## Yeoman (May 21, 2007)

"An understandable precaution. Thank you for the warning, and we'll make sure to keep an eye out for your missing caravan. Safe journey to you."


----------



## Pebele (May 22, 2007)

The men on horseback nodded to Darrick and Catherine, then nudged their horses and continued towards Newthrone.

The day was still clear and bright, and no more than 10 minutes had passed from the time the travelers searching for the merchant caravan to the time they departed.


----------



## Yeoman (May 22, 2007)

Once the riders were out of sight, Catherine stops. "Let's break for lunch, and then continue onwards. You never know when something might happen, so it's best to keep our strength up. Agreed?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2007)

"Of course, you must keep up your strength," Trebuchet agrees enthusiastically. "I will establish a defensive perimeter."

He marches a few paces off, and starts to circle the small clearing, scaring up any number of birds and small game as he trundles through the underbrush, humming the tune to the Academy's anthem. He seems inordinately pleased with the new runes carved into his hide...glyphs of protection and warding that strengthened the mithril beyond its normal limits...and often twists a bit to let branches smack harmlessly against it.


----------



## Rolzup (May 22, 2007)

With a sigh, Darrick lowers himself to the grass.  "I'm not used to this kind of walking,"  he admits ruefully.  "I've spent too much time on horesback of late."

Opening his pack, he helps himself to some bread and cheese.  "It seems,"  he offers after a moment, "That we've something else to be wary of.  Bandits, and enough of them to take an entire caravan?  Don't like the sound of that at all.  Frankly," he adds, "It's something that we should take care of, given the opportunity."


----------



## Yeoman (May 22, 2007)

Catherine takes a bite of a mango she brought with her from the school. "I agree that we should take care of the bandits in the area, should we encounter them. I don't remember being given a restriction on the time we have for this mission. As for the number of bandits, well... Catherine stops to think and have a bite of some bread. the caravan might have been relatively small for all we know. Regardless, if we find anything regarding the caravan, I'd like to bring the information to Morian Valley. It's not that far from here, and I think we can spare the time. Am I off the mark here?" Catherine continues eating her lunch, while the conversation goes on.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan sits and eats some fruit and bread.  "I wish we would have gotten those rider's names, would have made finding them a bit easier."   Kaelan bites into a peach, juices running down his chin.  "I agree, we should stop the bandits if we come upon them, or they us...I would think that a sizable force of bandits would have attracted attention already.  These are probably just some rabble that attacked a small caravan."


----------



## Rookseye (May 23, 2007)

Sepoto picks up where Kaelan's thought left off:

"Or, Friend-Kaelan, they are one in the same with the lizardfolk that inhabit the ruin we even now journey toward. There is little love among the tribes for the small human towns."

Sepoto cracks open the shell of another large, black stag beetle, bending back the wings, before shucking the glistening carapace and tossing the meaty goodness within in his mouth.

When he continues speaking a tiny black leg dangles from his wet lips, lodged in the fur in such a way as to make him look like an Eldeen bumpkin munching a piece of straw as he ruminates over the state of his crops.

"Even so, Sepoto is agreeing with Catherine, we should make certain no harm has come to those of this caravan, Morian Valley is nearby."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 23, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Very true Sepoto."   That is all Kaelan says before wiping the fruit juice from his mouth and stepping into the brush once more.  Hide/MS:  15/27


----------



## Pebele (May 23, 2007)

After their meal, the party resumes their marching order, and they all remain alert for bandits or other predators. 

Night begins to fall, and the group sets up camp. They see no other travelers, and they have a peaceful evening meal.

(I'm going to assume normal watch rotation, and I will roll for everyone. Sorry for the brief update, more will be coming tomorrow!)


----------



## Yeoman (May 23, 2007)

*Diary of Catherine Valeska - Entry Five*

Wir, 11th of Dravago, 998 YK

It's been two weeks since we left Havenwood. In the interim, I wrote a complete eleven page report on the mission so far. However it was ignored by the headmaster out of hand. It's the academy's own regulations that prompted me to write it, and yet it was ignored. Somedays I wonder why I even bother with proper protocols. It seems very few others do. I've even seen some of the instructors ignore the policies here. Sometimes I worry about the children's education in such an environment. We've reequipped ourselves and turned in the items we located in the field. This allowed us to acquire some new enhancements to our gear. I picked up a capsule system like Kaelan's. After seeing him one to such devastating effect, I found it hard to pass up. I hope I can use it to the same extent that he does. 

We were given a new assignment by headmaster Goludov over a week ago to investigate a ruined temple and retrieve a statue. Normally this sounds beneath the academy, but it seems a research team sent to the site came back with heavy losses after unexpectedly strong resistance at the site. It looks like a secondary objective will be to cleanse the temple for the researchers to return. It sounds like a more difficult assignment than I originally thought. I guess that's what a week to think it over will do for you. We were waiting on Charles's poisons to be completed, so we all had *plenty* of time to review our status. I managed to get more time in at the practice fields as well as brushing up on my practical medical skills. I've got a feeling I'm going to need them with this group. I only wish I had a way to easily repair Trebuchet in case he is damaged. My spells aren't as effective on Warforged, and I'm certain he knows that. It's a good thing he avoids getting close to the enemy.

We encountered a pair of riders today. They were searching for a merchant caravan that is two days overdue for the town of Morian Valley. The riders mentioned bandit activity in the area, so I fear the worst. I didn't mention it to them, but I doubt mere merchants could have staved off an attack by bandits on their own. Maybe if they had escorts or security, but they are still overdue. I would like to pass any information on to the people of the town should we find the merchants. They could have been carrying vital supplies to the town for all we know. 

I'm confident we'll arrive at the site without any issues, like we encountered on the trip to Havenwood. We've seen a normal amount of wildlife in this area, so I believe that we have countered the influence the Children of Winter had. Well that, or they hadn't extended their grip this far south.


----------



## Pebele (May 23, 2007)

The second day on the road dawns overcast. The party packs up their gear, and scouts the area to make sure they have no company nearby. Charles, Kaelan and Sepoto give the "all clear", and resume their posts in the brush.

After half a day, the party comes to a fork in the road. The path turns to the North and the South, and there is no signs telling which path leads where.

The group remembers that Goludov said the ruin was towards the Northwest, and a check of the map confirms that the ruin lies on the north path. The town of Morian Valley lies to the south.

Thunder rumbles in the distance, too far away to be an immediate worry.

(Which way does the group want to go?)


----------



## Yeoman (May 23, 2007)

"At least we know which way town is, in case we find anything about the caravan. Should we head in that direction first to look for them, or continue on to the ruins?"


----------



## BRP2 (May 23, 2007)

The ruins have been there for a hundred years, they'll be there for another. I say we find this caravan.

[sblock]This is Charles's foolishness speaking... I don't mind either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 23, 2007)

Charles said:
			
		

> The ruins have been there for a hundred years, they'll be there for another. I say we find this caravan.




Catherine laughs at Charles's words. "I was hoping someone would say that. Well counting me, I guess that's two for hunting down the caravan then. We can examine the path to Morian Valley, and if that turns up empty, then there is always the chance they went in the wrong direction."


----------



## Rolzup (May 23, 2007)

"Three,"  Darrick says quietly.  "This seems more urgent.  And more...proper work, if you know what I mean."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 23, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I say we continue on to the ruins.  That is what our mission is.  We'd spend an extra two days round trip looking for the caravan.  If the caravan is that overdue already, sadly they are probably already dead.  Plus, the rider's came from the Valley, so they'd already been this way; we'd just be doubling back upon their path.  It is possible that the bandits might use the ruins as a base of operations, we might find the missing caravan there."


----------



## Rookseye (May 24, 2007)

"Sepoto must agree with Friend-Kaelan...the riders from Morian Valley have already traveled the path from the village, we would only be following the path that they have passed already and will return upon again. They have said nothing of searching the road to the ruin; our path will cover unsearched ground. As there are no other good roads nearby, Sepoto thinks it is possible that someone may have taken over the caravan and brought it down a different path. The road to the ruin, perhaps?"

Sepoto seems genuinely uncomfortable in making this decision, and shifts from foot to foot while scratching under one arm animatedly while stating his case.

"Sepoto, of course, will abide by Friend-Catherine's decision."


----------



## Pebele (May 24, 2007)

(So far, it seems like we have 3 votes to go to town, and 2 votes to go toward the temple. I will wait to see if the group is able to reach a consensus by tomorrow morning, or else I will have to make one for them.  )


----------



## Yeoman (May 24, 2007)

"The case is compelling for both directions, but as both Sepoto and Kaelan have mentioned the possibility is high that the riders would have seen them had they come near the town. It doesn't rule out the scenario of the merchants being pulled off the road, but I think we can take the ruin path first. I would like to put this search and rescue operation at the top of our priority list while we proceed. If the ruins could wait a week while we prepared, I do not doubt for a second it could wait while we try and rescue some civilians."

Catherine looks over the rest of the group. "Just keep in mind, I'm just the public face of the team. We are equals here, and everyone's opinion is appreciated. Alright?"


----------



## Pebele (May 24, 2007)

(Ok, it seems like the group is going to the ruins now? I hope. Let me know if I'm incorrect.

Post is coming very shortly.)


----------



## Rolzup (May 24, 2007)

"The ruins it will be, then,"  Darrick agrees, with a shrug.  "We'll not lack excitement in either direction, I warrant."


----------



## Pebele (May 24, 2007)

With the decision made, the group turns North and continues toward the ruins, keeping their eyes open for the caravan. The sky continues to be overcast, and thunder occassionally rumbles.

Up ahead on the trail around a curve, the party hears the unmistakable sounds of combat. From what they can hear there are multiple animals, and at least 3 people involved. As they close towards the noise, they notice scattered debris. They turn another curve, and are in full view of the combat.

It seems this area was the site of significant battle previously. An overturned wagon, and at least 6 corpses are scattered about the area. It looks as though the party has found the missing merchant caravan. Broken boxes and casks litter the ground.

3 massive lizards, each measuring nearly 7' tall and at least that long are engaged in battle with two humans and an elf. As the party closes in, they see one of the lizards tear out the throat of one of the humans before being felled by a pair of arrows from the elf. The elf has little time to celebrate before one of the other lizards pounces on him from behind. As the elf crumples down in a heap he is soon joined by the last remaining human.

While obviously wounded the two remaining lizards turn towards the party and charge forward with a primal hunger in their eyes!






Key:
The discolored ground around the pile of broken wood is considered Rough Terrain, containing dead bodies and various debris.
White: Dinosaur 2
Black: Dinosaur 1
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Red: Trebuchet
Pink: Catherine
Yellow: Darrick
Orange: Sepoto


----------



## BRP2 (May 24, 2007)

[sblock]
1d20+7=20

I'm counting in Darrick's aura.


[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 24, 2007)

"Damn and hell,"  Darrick barks, "I grow weary of lizards!"   Drawing his sword, he moves to the attack....

[sblock]  His initiative is 10.  If any of the dinosaurs are within 20', Darrick will move to attack:

Roll of 18, 4 damage.

(AC 25 against this dinosaur.)

If there's one within 40', and he's got a clear path, he'll charge.  Keeping the rolls as above, but with a 2 point power attack...still an 18 to hit, but 6 damage.

(AC 23, in this case.)

If neither of these are viable options, he'll move towards whichever dinosaur is closest this turn.

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

Init 4
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1065476

Trebuchet holds out his right arm, and a cowling over the forearm opens up, while runes on its surface glow cold blue. Steam hisses out in a great freshet, while a blue-white crystal point extends slowly out of the cowling. He takes aim, and fires the sharp crystalline lozenge at a point just beyond the lead lizard...apparently trying to get it between them.

To hit: 10 normal attack roll, not touch.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1065488

The crystal lands on target, striking the hard ground between the two lizards and erupting into a freezing cloud of ice and frost!

(Ice Knife! 10' radius from the grid intersection directly between the two lizards. 1d8 damage, or half on a Ref save DC 15.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

Init:7 

[sblock=ooc]Assuming the lizards advance toward the party, Kaelan will charge if possible, and attack, power attacking for 4.  24 to hit, 19 damage.  I have DR 1 vs all attacks until I've been hit 10 times or 1 day passes.  Oops forgot Catherine's aura:  21 damage, 1 more damage if attacking same one as Charles[/sblock]

Swiftly striding towards the big lizards, Kaelan tucks into a tight somersault before leaping low at the lizards feet, seeking to take off it's back legs with a single blow.


----------



## Yeoman (May 24, 2007)

"I guess we found our caravan then. Let's take these things out and figure out what happened here."

Catherine will either attack the closest lizard or charge if possible.

[sblock]
Attack Roll 27 - Critical Threat 
Confirmation Roll 25 
Damage 10 or 30 or critical 
Quickspark Capsule 3 damage 
Initiative 9 
If she can charge then her attack rolls go up by 2, and her damage increases to 12 or 36.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 25, 2007)

Sepoto moves to the edge of the treeline trying to remain outside of the snarling dinosaur's peripheral vision. He draws his bow, nocks one of his new flamingo-fletched arrows and fires at the closest beast.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will try to remain hidden to receive Sudden Strike damage, Hide Check = 23 
He moves to square N10, staying close to the nearest tree and then nocks a _+1 arrow_ and fires at dinosaur #1. 
Initiative = 9 
Shortbow Attack = 24 
Shortbow Damage = 5 
Sudden Strike Damage = 3 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (May 25, 2007)

Charles hustles as a furious speed towards the north side of the lizards. As he moves, he draws a throwing axe. He stops suddenly, faces the one lizard who stands fifteen feet away from him and hurls his axe at it.

[sblock]
Charles will move to H-5, along side the rubble. (40 feet)

1d20+9=19

1d6+2=5
+
1d6=2

7 Damage.

Use Dodge on the lizard that he threw an axe at.

AC is 18 for the lizard he attacked, 17 for the other one.

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 25, 2007)

The Northern-most dinosaur (white) charges straight at Catherine, lunging at her talons, foreclaws and its teeth. Catherine pivots her body, and the dinosaur's teeth close on air. It also misses her with its left arm and foot. Its right arm and foot, however, connect and leave  Catherine with a gash down her left leg and a puncture to her right bicep.

Charles runs forward and hurls his throwing axe at the Southern dinosaur (black). His aim is dead on, and the axe sticks in to the side of the beast. 

The dinosaur screeches, right before charging towards Darrick. Darrick is able to dance out of the way of all its claws, but the dinosaur's jaws close on his left shoulder, sinking its teeth deep in to his flesh. It finally releases it's grip, but not before Darrick can feel blood seeping from multiple wounds.

Sepoto leaps from tree to tree, but unfortunately it is obvious that the dinosaur spotted him, as it let go of Darrick's shoulder to focus on Sepoto. Not wanting to miss his chance, Sepoto quickly fires at the dinosaur anyway, and the arrow sticks in to its neck.

Darrick, fighting through the pain, swings his sword with his uninjured arm. He connects with the dinosaur that had savaged him.

Catherine, also reeling from pain, activates one of her weapon capsules, and swings her halberd in a wicked overhead arc. She connects with the beast, hoping to slice its head clean off. The dinosaur dodges just in time, to keep it's head. However, Catherine's halberd sinks deeply in to it's flesh, and the electricity sizzles its skin. The dinosaur can't even must the strength to voice its protest, but it still clings weekly to life.

Kaelan rushes towards the injured dinosaur, somersaulting on the way, and slashing at its legs. The dinosaur topples backwards, dead.

Trebuchet tries to aim his spell away from his companions, but unfortunately his aim was slightly off. The ice explodes near both Darrick and the dinosaur that he was fighting. On the positive side, the burst of cold sealed Darrick's wounds with ice. The downside, obviously, is that now he is both cold and in pain. The dinosaur is also hit with a burst of ice, and it screeches in protest.

Damage Breakdown:
D2: Dead
Catherine: 17
Darrick: 25







Key:
The discolored ground around the pile of broken wood is considered Rough Terrain, containing dead bodies and various debris.
Black: Dinosaur 1
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Red: Trebuchet
Pink: Catherine
Yellow: Darrick
Orange: Sepoto


----------



## Yeoman (May 25, 2007)

"Press the advantage! It doesn't stand a chance against us!" Catherine swings her halberd back around, and lunges at the remaining lizard with the tip of the spear point.

[sblock]
Attack Roll 25 
4 Damage 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 25, 2007)

"One hopes not," Darrick grits as he lashes out with his sword, "As I'm rapidly running out of arms!"

[sblock]
Hah!  Natural 20, 6 damage!

Roll to confirm is a 10, for 8 damage  in the unlikely event that it hits.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (May 25, 2007)

Charles looks on as the battle continues. They got it, he thinks. He pulls out a potion of Cure Light Wounds and slowly walks towards his friends and the lizard. He intends to hand the vial to Darrick when the battle is over.


----------



## Rookseye (May 25, 2007)

Sepoto turns after firing his arrow and watches one of the beasts topple over, seemingly dead after two strong blows from Catherine and Kaelan. Watching as the second beast closes with his companions, he pivots on one foot, adjusting his aim and settling to one knee in the shadow of the great cycad. Aiming for the rump, he attempts sink another arrow into the beast and not into one of his friends.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will fire at the remaining dinosaur with a normal arrow. I believe he has adequate line of sight, so please apply the firing into melee penalty if I am mistaken. 

Shortbow Attack = 22 

Shortbow Damage = 1 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

Kaelan smiles after felling the first lizard then looks for more prey. Kaelan steps to the side, in front of the vulnerable Trebuchet, right next to his next target.  He quickly feints to the left before swinging the other end of his double scimitar down towards the lizard's midsection.  He then attempts to deliver a spinning backhand strike with the original end of the scimitar which he feinted with.

[sblock=ooc]5 foot step to S8 and full attack.  Darricks aura included to hit.  13 and 26 to hit, possible crit on second attack damage on first hit is 8, crit confirmed:  28 att; total damage 12 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2007)

Trebuchet lowers his arm and blue light shines from his abdomen as two apartures flick open. 

"Force evocation ready, target locked," he reported with grim satisfaction, and a pair of bright blue bursts of energy spat from the apartures, jinking around Kaelan and reconverging just past him to strike the lizard as one.

(magic missile damage 8, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1069072)


----------



## Pebele (May 27, 2007)

Charles pulls out a Cure Light Wounds potion and ambles to the right, towards the rest of the party and the remaining lizard.

The dinosaur continues its assault on Darrick, once again sinking its teeth in to Darrick's injured shoulder. While its teeth are deeply embedded in Darrick's shoulder, the beast rakes it's claws down Darrick's chest and right leg. Darrick's eyes roll back in to his head, and the beast drops him in to a heap on the ground. 

Sepoto steadies his hand and looses another arrow towards the dinosaur. Thunder rumbles again, and a gust of wind blows his arrow off its mark, and it sticks in to the ground behind his target.

Catherine is enraged as she watches Darrick fall. She stabs the spear end of her halberd at the dinosaur, and she punctures its tough hide. The beast roars in pain.

Kaelan is also in a rage when Darrick falls. He mightily swings his scimitar, trying to connect with both ends. The beast dodges Kaelan's first swing, but the second swing finds the blade of his scimitar stuck deeply in to the beast's flesh. The dinosaur roars again, but still remains standing.

Trebuchet carefully aligns his shot, and lets loose two balls of light. They find their mark, and thunk in to the dinosaur. It still remains on its feet, but the beast hisses and sags a bit.

Damage Breakdown:
Darrick is unconscious, -7/48





Key:
The discolored ground around the pile of broken wood is considered Rough Terrain, containing dead bodies and various debris.
Black: Dinosaur 1
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Red: Trebuchet
Pink: Catherine
Yellow: Darrick
Orange: Sepoto


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan steps over top of Darrick's prone form, hoping to protect him from the assault of the lizard.  He considers activating a weapon capsule, then decides against hoping that his next blow fells the beast.  He clicks his wrist to spin his blades in a tight circle next to himself, like some of the windmills near his home hoping that the speed of the manuver will catch the lizard off guard.

[sblock=ooc]Five foot step to s9 and full attack Attack rolls with flanking:  11,24       Damage rolls:  7,6 [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 27, 2007)

"Darrick! Damn it!" Catherine pushes her way past Kaelan, heedless of the danger that the lizard poses to her as she runs to Darrick's side. Catherine drops her hands onto Darrick's chest and applies a gradual healing spell, trying to keep the beast's attention towards those still standing.

[sblock]
Move to T8, and Cast Lesser Vigor on Darrick.

First round Darrick heals 5 and then 1 per round for 13 more rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2007)

"Target lock maintained," Trebuchet cheerfully warns. "Clear firing area please."

With a sound like a metal wire being plucked inside a long steel tube, another pair of energy pulses are discharged and weave crazily around Kaelan and Catherine to strike at the lizard!

(Magic missile damage: 7, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1069735)


----------



## Rookseye (May 27, 2007)

"Friend-Darrick!"

Before the knight even hits the ground, the shifter has loosed another arrow from his quiver and set it in flight toward the snarling raptor.

[SBLOCK] Shortbow Attack = 14 
Shortbow Damage = 2 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (May 28, 2007)

Charles curses and races towards the the fight, potion still in hand. He is even more determined to get the drink to his ally

[sblock]Move to R-10[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 28, 2007)

The dinosaur turns its attention to Kaelan. It roars before digging its claws into both Kaelan's sides and biting in to his left shoulder.

Charles rushes towards Darrick, distracting the dinosaur from Kaelan for a moment. The dinosaur swipes at Charles with its claws, but it misses.

Sepoto was distracted by his worry over his friend, and his arrow goes wide.

Catherine rushes to Darrick's side, and the dinosaur's claws tear at her side as she rushes past it. She is unconcerned with the pain, and kneels at Darrick's side, placing her hands on his chest and chanting softly.

Kaelan swings both sides of his blade again. He misses with the first swing, but connects with the second, burying his blade deeply in to the dinosaur. The beast roars, but then falls to the ground, silent and still.

Damage Breakdown:
Catherine took 9 damage.
Kaelan took 17, after his damage reduction.
Darrick healed 5, so he is at -3/48.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 28, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  19/36  DR remaining for day:  7*

Kaelan wipes his blade on the creature as he tries to identify what it is.  [sblock=ooc]Knowledge nature 13 [/sblock]
He quickly pulls out his wand and begins healing the wounds of Darrick.
[sblock]32 damage healed 5 charges [/sblock]

He looks at his wand, and then to his blade and shrugs his shoulders[sblock=Pebele]Would you allow me to heal some of my wounds by hitting the dead dino with my blade(using my crystal of life drinking)?[/sblock]

"Do you still have that wand of lesser vigor Catherine?  It should finish off healing the rest of us, while we figure out what happened here."[sblock=ooc]We should just use enough to get us to less than ten hp, we can use the CLW after that.  Also, if you want to interrupt me healing Darrick with the CLW wand go ahead.  I forgot we had the vigor one until I already rolled, and posted it anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 28, 2007)

"I do indeed. I'll get right on healing both of us right now." Catherine uses the wand once on Kaelan and twice on herself. 
[sblock=OOC]
11 hp healed to Kaelan, 22 hp to Catherine.
[/sblock]
Catherine kneels next to Darrick. "Feeling better? You had us all worried."


----------



## Pebele (May 28, 2007)

[sblock=Kaelan]Since the description of the Crystal of Life Drinking specifically mentions a "living target", I'm going to have to say no. However, Kaelan did heal 1 hp to himself in the last round, so he only effectively took 16 damage.[/sblock]

Kaelan is able to identify the creatures as deinonychus dinosaurs. They are well within their typical habitat range and seem to be of average size. Kaelan believes that they were most likely attracted to the area by the corpses around the ruined wagon.

Now that the group has time to survey the area, they find the remains of a ruined wagon, and various broken chests and casks surrounding it. There are also the partially-eaten remains of 6 humaniods.

The corpses of the elf and the two humans are scattered near the ruined wagon where they made their last stand. Their bodies stand in stark contrast to the others scattered about.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 28, 2007)

*Kaelan 36/36hp; DR remain:7;*

[sblock=Pebele]Yeah, I should have figured that, I guess I should have reread the item before I posted.    The MIC is unclear how the weapon crystals interacts with double weapons.  Are you going to rule that I can only have one crystal on my double scimitar, and the effect works when I hit with both ends, or that I can have one crystal attached to each end, gaining the effects of each when I hit with that end.  If it is the latter, then Kaelan won't heal that point of damage because the crystal is attached to the main hand of his weapon.[/sblock]

As the healing power from Catherine's wand does it's work, Kaelan taps himself with his own wand then begins to investigate what is remaining from the caravan.  "I don't think this was all the lizard's doing.  Many of these men were dead before the lizards arrived."  Kaelan looks to see if any of the men are yet alive.  He will heal with his wand that appear to be alive.  If none of them are alive he examines their wounds trying to determine what killed them.  He also looks at the wagon, trying to see what goods they carried.
[sblock=ooc]9 hp healed to Kaelan, 1 charge Heal checks:  checking for lifenat 20) 22; Checking for cause of death:  18 Search wagon:  9[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 28, 2007)

[sblock=Kaelan]You are right, the MIC isn't entirely clear. However, since a double weapon can have two different "heads", for example one of cold iron and one of silver, I am going to say that Kaelan may have two crystals attacked to his weapon. So, since the crystal is currently attacked to the "main" end, I will keep a note that the first attack roll is the one with the crystal. [/sblock]

Kaelan checks all nine of the bodies, and none of them are alive. He tries to determine the causes of death for the six oldest bodies, but it is obvious they have been in the jungle for a few days. Between decomposition and scavengers, the only thing that Kaelan can make out is that three of the bodies have arrows stuck in them.

When he examines the wagon, he can only find broken chests and casks, but no goods or coins.


----------



## Yeoman (May 28, 2007)

*Catherine (34 of 38 hp)*

"No doubt, those things were likely here to scavenge for an easy meal. I doubt those three were survivors of the caravan. If they were, they would have fled towards the main road before now. Now, let's take a look at the most recently deceased here." Catherine takes a look at the bodies that were killed by the lizards and tries to find any identifying marks on them, and examine their equipment. Then she moves over to the other corpses and tries to figure out precisely how long they have been out in the jungle.

[sblock]
Catherine will try to determine how long the deceased have been out here in the jungle, and then search for any gear or identifying marks on the newest corpses.
Heal Check 22 
Search Check 19 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 29, 2007)

Catherine examines the bodies after Kaelan, and is able to determine that the bodies appear to have been here for about 4 days give or take. 

Three of the bodies seem to have been of civilian men, they are wearing no armor and have no weapons. The other three bodies appear to have been at least somewhat skilled with fighting. All three wear ruined leather armor, though their weapons appear to be missing. All six bear the marks of combat underneath the marks of scavengers and the ravages of time.

One of the armored bodies has a tattoo on the left forearm. Catherine notices, while examining the three newest corpses, that all three of them have the same tattoo.

Only the newest corpses seem to have anything of value. Between the three of them, Catherine is able to locate a letter written in halfling, two Long Swords, one Short Sword, one Composite Long Bow, one Chain Shirt, two Breastplates, three heavy shields, 11 arrows, and a total of 15 gold. 

[sblock=Translation of Halfling Letter]
Ilya,

Take Steiner and Gorderovich with you and finish removing the trade goods and anything else of value from the caravan. When you are done, burn the rest of it. If anyone spots you, eliminate them. Watch out for scavengers near the caravan. I don't want any of the damn cargo damaged. If there is a scratch on it, I swear I will cut off those pointy ears of yours and feed them to you. 

Janus
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 29, 2007)

[Sblock]
Sorry for the silence -- holiday weekend, and all that.  Thankfully, Darrick was unconscious for most of that....[/sblock]

"Many thanks,"  Darrick says with a sigh, to Catherine and Kaelen both.  "Must have liked the taste of me, eh?"

Pushing himself to hit feet slowly, he grimaces at the sight that greets him.  "We were too late?  Hell and damn.  But...what were they doing on _this_ road?"


----------



## Yeoman (May 29, 2007)

"It certainly seems that way. We all just need to be careful when engaging in melee. I'm seriously getting sick of lizards of all types. Catherine laughs, "On a more serious note, I'd definitely say it appears they made a wrong turn at that fork. Obviously they encountered the bandits the riders warned us about. I'd say judging by the letter, that it's safe to say these are some of the bandits. I'll be happy to translate the letter for anyone who wants to read it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"My guess,"  Kaelan says as he begins pulling the bodies off the road, "is that the bandits somehow confused the caravan into going the wrong way.  Maybe by magic.  From there the bandits attacked, killing most of the merchants and maybe taking prisoners.  The wagon was ruined in the scuffle so they left it behind.  The wagonless bandits then took as much of the goods as they could on foot.  They then sent back three of their number to retrieve what was left, only to find the lizards were here."  After Kaelan the bodies are off the road, he waits while the other's ready themselves.  "We should expect trouble, is anybody else hurt?"


----------



## Yeoman (May 29, 2007)

Catherine nods. "It certainly seems that way. Let's take every precaution we can. Those bandits were well armed, and apparently well organized. They weren't expecting trouble so those beasts took them by surprise. I've got some minor claw wounds, but I can attend to those later to conserve our wands. I want us to be well prepared for what's ahead. Let's get moving. Are we taking anything from the bandits?"


----------



## Pebele (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=EXP]Ok, for actions between the Academy and the fight with the dinos, everyone is awarded 300exp.

Is the group taking anything from the bandits with them? And are they heading towards the temple or back to Morian Valley?[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (May 29, 2007)

[sblock]I must be going crazy... my post get eaten or something? Anyway, Charles pulls away his axe from the corpse of the lizard.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (May 30, 2007)

Sepoto glances around at the carnage and shakes his head slightly at the pointless death.

"All of this over the possessions of another...it shames me to say that the men who caused this, in returning to the place of their dishonor, received the end that they deserved." 

Sepoto hefts one of the mouldering wheels of cheese that has fallen out of one the remaining crates and tosses it aside with a grunt of anger.

"It is difficult even for Sepoto to find pity for men who would bring death to strangers over such petty concerns. The men who were attacked, they deserve a burial in your way. The others...

...well perhaps more of the clawfeet will return and these men can serve some purpose by filling their bellies."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I agree Sepoto, we should take a little bit of time to make at least a crude burial site for these men.  We should take the weapons, perhaps we could take to Morian valley when this is all done.  For now I say we go after the bandits or at least to the temple.  They probably hide there.  Hopefully we can stop them before they kill anybody else."   Once the corpses are handled, Kaelan melts into the brush once again.  Hide/MS/Spot/Listen:  14,25,13,16 

[sblock=ooc]My vote is to continue on to the temple.  Does anybody have a bag of holding to hold the gear?[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 30, 2007)

"All right then, let's move on to the temple. If we can't carry their weapons, then let's stow their gear underneath the wagon's frame, and we can pick them up later."

[sblock=ooc]
I do not have one. I'm not sure anyone does.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 30, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] Well, I'll assume that the group hid the gear, unless someone does have a bag of holding. Moving on![/sblock]
After the group stows the gear and takes care of the bodies as best they can, they resume their formation and continue through the jungle. 

The thunder continues to rumble, and the sky darkens a bit. They continue on for another few hours, before it is almost dark. From their estimations, they should be able to reach the temple by tomorrow afternoon. 

The group makes camp a bit off the trail, hoping to keep a good eye out for any company they may have during the night.

[sblock=ooc]Standard watch rotation? I should have another post up tonight. Sorry for the delay, but some unexpected things have come up the last couple of days.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (May 30, 2007)

Charles feels a bit disgusted from burying those bodies. I never did like dead people...

Hide, Move Silently, Spot, Listen (1d20+10=26, 1d20+10=29, 1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=19)


----------



## Rolzup (May 30, 2007)

"At least we should be able to sleep safely,"  Darrick says to Catherine, tapping the crystal dangling from his shoulder-plate.  "Although, frankly, I doubt that I'd need the aid of magic to sleep soundly tonight, armor or no armor."

[sblock=OOC]Quick question: What did the tattoo on the bandits' arms depict?  Anything recognizable, or just an abstract pattern?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (May 30, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Quick question: What did the tattoo on the bandits' arms depict?  Anything recognizable, or just an abstract pattern?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC] The tattoo was an abstract pattern, that roughly resembled a stylized H.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 30, 2007)

Darrick said:
			
		

> "...I doubt that I'd need the aid of magic to sleep soundly tonight, armor or no armor."




"I know I'll sleep soundly as well. In light of recent events, being able to sleep in heavy armor is a blessing. I'm just glad we're away from the attack site."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

*Kaelan 36/36hp; DR remain:7;*

"Yes let us bed down for the night.  How did you like the weapon capsules Catherine?  *I* didn't need them this time.  Was my performance more satisfactory this time as well?"   Kaelan sits on a small log, polishing and sharpening his blades.


----------



## Yeoman (May 30, 2007)

Catherine never raises her head from her prayer books. "Oh yes, they work excellently. It's good to know we've got an edge should we need to bail *someone* out of trouble."


----------



## Pebele (May 31, 2007)

The night passes uneventfully. The group is far enough away from the wreckage of the caravan to be undisturbed by scavengers, and the bandits probably will not be missed for at least a day.

As everyone eats breakfast and packs up, they are pleased to note that the weather seems to have cleared up.

The farther they travel, the more well-traveled the trail becomes. By the time they are able to see the temple, the path has widened considerably and the ground is packed tightly.

They come upon a clearing, and they are able to see a large structure before them. It is impossible to tell what the original shape of the temple was, because it is overgrown with what must be centuries of jungle growth. 

Kaelan, Charles and Sepoto strain their eyes and ears, but they are unable to hear or see anyone who may be watching the path.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"All clear from here."  Kaelan emerges from the jungle.  "How do we proceed Captain?"


----------



## Yeoman (May 31, 2007)

Catherine surveys the area. "Let's find a way in quickly. Let's keep our weapons out at all times. From the ruins of that caravan, I'd say it is safe to assume that these bandits are ruthless killers."

Catherine motions to Sepoto and Charles to come in from the treeline. "I'll need both of you to be checking for any kind of booby traps the bandits may have setup. We don't need any surprises. We're all counting on you both."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

"Captain, do you want us to circle the site first to find a suitable entrance?"   Kaelan's scimitar is out.  He keeps the blades in his shadow to keep them from shining and alerting others of their presence.


----------



## Pebele (May 31, 2007)

(Taking some liberty here, Yeoman, hope you don't mind. Just wanted to get this moving...)

On Catherine's advice, everyone approaches the ruin carefully. They are easily able to find an entrance, it has no door just a hole in the side of the temple.

It appears that the group can easily proceed double-file, but there is no telling what the inside of the temple holds.

Before anyone can say anything, Kaelan and Sepoto can hear at least two voices from within the temple. It appears that there are at least two people inside, though they appear to be engaged in conversation, and have not noticed the group yet.

(Ok. I need to know marching order, remember it is double-file.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

Kaelan stands behind their trapfinders, Sepoto and Charles, on the right side of the column.  Upon hearing voices, he quickly raises his hand and grabs the person in front of him.  He shushes them with a finger to his lips.  He raises two fingers and points toward the temple.


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 1, 2007)

Sepoto nods to Kaelan to show Kaelan he hears the voices as well. Grabbing Charles by the hem of his sleeve to stop him from advancing, the shifter motions for the others in the group to stop and be silent as well.

[SBLOCK] Pebele, about how far away from the group are the voices? Iis the language one that Sepoto understands? If so, can he hear what the voices are discussing? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 1, 2007)

Sepoto leans in to listen more closely. He is able to clearly hear two distinct voices. However, they are speaking in a language he does not recognize.

They are speaking rather loudly, and Sepoto can hear intermittent laughter.

From his estimation, Sepoto would guess that the voices are 50 to 70 feet from the entrance.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 1, 2007)

[sblock=Formation]
I'm guessing the formation will be something like...
Catherine | Sepoto or Charles
Darrick | Kaelan
Trebuchet | Sepoto or Charles

Trapfinders at the front and rear seem sensible.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 1, 2007)

[sblock]Can Charles tell what language it is?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 1, 2007)

[sblock=BRP2]No, Charles does not recognize the language, either.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 1, 2007)

Raising an eyebrow at Sepoto gestures, Darrick nods and silently draws his sword.  He inclines his head, and gestures vaguely with his blade, towards the source of the noise to indicate his readiness for whatever happens next....


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 1, 2007)

"Can anyone tell me what they said? I might be able to translate it. Otherwise, let's just try and silence them." Catherine keeps her hand on the halberd's shaft while she waits.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 2, 2007)

(Ok, I know that Shayuri is out of town, so he won't be weighing in.

However, I do need to know what the rest of the characters are doing. Will they be charging in to the temple? Or do they have other actions in mind?)


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 2, 2007)

Sepoto inclines his head in Catherine's direction and speaks in a barely audible whisper:

"Friend-Captain-Catherine, a short distance beyond lurk two who are speaking a tongue Sepoto does not speak, whether they are foe friend, he cannot tell, what is your order?" 

Seeing Catherine's internal debate and self-doubt rising to the fore, the quiet shifter leans in slightly closer. 

_"Perhaps Sepoto could wander further ahead, while his companions await, perhaps there is more to see?"_

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will scout ahead, alone, if Catherine decides upon it, and return just as quickly once he identifies what the voices are and what lies beyond. 
Hide Check = 22 
Move Silently = 13 
With the natural "1" for the Move Silently check, Sepoto will use an Action Point to better his result: 
Action Point Result = 2, Move Silently now = 15 
Spot Check = 18 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 2, 2007)

sepoto said:
			
		

> _"Perhaps Sepoto could wander further ahead, while his companions await, perhaps there is more to see?"_




"Do it. Withdraw immediately if you are spotted."


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 2, 2007)

[sblock]
Is there anything terrain that could be used for concealment here?  Off to either side, perhaps?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 2, 2007)

[sblock] There are random rocks and brush that could possible be used for cover, and the entrance to the ruin is only about 10 feet wide, so they could hide off to either side of it.[/sblock]

Sepoto carefully moves forward in to the shadows. To his ears, he makes far too much noise on the irregular floor of the ruined temple. However, The voices never stop talking, and in fact seem to get more boisterous as he approaches.

After he has traveled about 40 feet, he is almost at the end of a long hallway. Immediately in front of Sepoto is a medium sized room.  Sepoto is able to spot the source of the voices. There are two men sitting at a rickety table, they appear to be playing cards. Sepoto is able to make out that the man closest to him has the same tattoo that the group saw on the bandits who were killed by the dinosaurs.

Before they have a chance to stop their game or lower their voices, Sepoto quickly turns and moves back towards the entrance.


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 2, 2007)

Sepoto skulks back to the others with nary a sound, stopping just short of Catherine in the unlit, ruined corridor. His whispered voice seems to come out the darkness itself when he speaks.

"It seems _I'Katra_ has shown us the way to the men who slaughtered the caravan, Friend-Catherine. It is as we suspected, they use the ruins as their home. Sepoto has seen the marks on their arms; they are like the others."


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 2, 2007)

"It looks that way my friend. Good job on the recon. Let's move in and take them out quickly. If any of those bandits tries to run farther in, do whatever it takes to stop them. We can't afford to have them alert the rest of the bandits. If we're overmatched, don't hesitate to retreat."

Catherine takes a deep breath and shifts her grip on the halberd. "Ready? Let's go!"


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 2, 2007)

"Excellent," Darrick hisses fiercely.  "If we take cover to either side of the entrance, one of us can make some noise to draw them out...and then we can cut off their retreat.  I'd like to have words with these fellows."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

"Perhaps the three of us can move in quietly and try to strike them down before they even know we are there.  Drawing them out here would be a good idea too, though.  What kind of noises did you have in mind Darrick?"


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 2, 2007)

Darrick shrugs, offering a faint smile.  "The sound of wounded bandits, perhaps?  Limping home after being mauled by," he winces, flexing his arm, "Terrible lizards?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

"Sounds good to me, Darrick.  I like either plan."  Kaelan shrugs his shoulders.  "It is up to you Catherine."  Whether he is going in or staying and waiting for the ambush, Kaelan hides next to the opening, ready to strike any enemy coming out.  Man I wish those were attack rolls.  Hide/MS:  31/30 (Darricks aura included)


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 2, 2007)

"If you think you can draw their attention that way Darrick, then by all means. Everybody else stay to the shadows as much as you can."


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 3, 2007)

"I agree, Darrick, a fine plan."

Sepoto flanks the opposite side of the entryway from Kaelan, ready to rush in if the bandits seem wary and do not respond to Darrick's trickery. He draws his obsidian-bladed kukri, and brings it in close to his side as he slouches off into the shadows of the ruined hallway. 

[SBLOCK] Hide Check = 25
Move Silently = 30  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 3, 2007)

"Willing to try, at least.  Not much of an actor, mind....  The rest of you hide, then, as best you're able."  Waiting until the others have concealed themselves, he removes his helmet and puts it off to one side, behind some rubble.  He drops to one knee, pulling his cloak over himself, and then goes fully prone.  Covered as much as possible by his cloak, he calls out, "Help!  For pity's sake, help!  I'm bleeding like a pig!  Damned lizards, they came for the corpses!"

[sblock]
Oof.  9 for Bluff, 5 for Disguise.  Guess he was right about his acting skills.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 3, 2007)

Sepoto squints uncomfortably when he hears the comically strained voice of Darrick impersonating the bandit. He quickly decides upon his next action should the bandits not come through the doorway.

[SBLOCK] If the bandits do not come through the doorway soon after Darrick's Academy Award winning performance, Sepoto will _Ghost Step_, turning invisible, walk into the room, and slash the bandit closest to the far exit with his kukri across his hamstring. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 3, 2007)

As soon as Darrick's, ah, "performance" starts, the voices immediately cease. 

There is a pause, then the sound of two pairs of running feet. As soon as the bandits are in view, it is obvious they have not bought in to the ploy, their weapons are drawn and they quickly scan the area. 

Apparently, the meager cover that the group was able to find was enough, because the bandits seem to have not seen anyone but Darrick.

They approach him with weapons raised. "How stupid do you think we are? Eh?"

(Ok, since the bandits failed to spot anyone, the party gets a 'surprise' round. Single actions only. Remember that Darrick is prone.)






Key:
The gray squares are the outside of the ruin. The black squares are the entrance to the ruin.
Red= Trebuchet
Orange= Sepoto
Yellow= Darrick
Blue= Kaelan
Pink= Catherine
Green= Charles
Black= Bandit1
White= Bandit2


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 3, 2007)

"I think that you're very stupid indeed,"  Darrick snarls, pushing himself smoothly to his feet, "And a pair of cowards besides."

[Sblock]23 for Initiative, move action to stand up and sneer.  Swift action to issue a Knight's Challenge to Bandit 9, hoping to keep his attention.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 3, 2007)

Charles is quick to act, moving to Darrick's side. His spear is drawn and he quickly throws an attack at the bandits.

[sblock]
Init (1d20+6=24)

Move to M-5. Draw weapon on the way.

Attack (1d20+6=15)

Damage (1d8+4=5, 1d6=2)

Use Dodge on the Bandit he just attacked.

AC = 19... 20 vs that one Bandit he just attacked.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 3, 2007)

Catherine glowers menacingly at the nearest bandit, hoping to put the fear of the Host in him.

[sblock]
Initiative 6 
Using Daunting Presence on Bandit 10, Will Save DC 14.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 3, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

Kaelan steps forward from his hiding spot aiming at the vulnurable point in the bandits armpit.  His weapon gives a low hiss as the alchemical mixture chills the blade and a small amount of steam comes off it's sharp edge.

[sblock=ooc]Five foot step to N3, activate quickfrost capsule, and attack power attacking for 4.  24 to hit, possible crit 17 damage 17 to hit on confirmation, additional 15 damage: total if critical hit: 32.  Pebele, what kind of armor are they wearing?  They are flatfooted as far as we know as well correct?  I might want to use an AP to help confirm that crit if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 4, 2007)

Cloaked in shadow, Sepoto rises from his squat on one side of the door, ripping his kukri up the back of the left bandit's leg, trying to tear through the hamstring and calf muscle.

[SBLOCK] Initiative Check = 12 
Attack Roll = 19 
Kukri Damage = 5 Sudden Strike Damage = 6 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] EvolutionKB= Yes, the bandits are considered flat-footed. As for their armor, at a quick glance all that anyone can tell is that they are wearing armor. If Kaelan would like to spend an action to identify it, that is fine.

BRP2= Since this is a surprise round, the PCs only get a single action. So, Charles will only be able to move in to position this round.

As soon as EvolutionKB decides about an AP, I will get the surprise round resolved.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Go ahead and continue.  Init:  16 [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 4, 2007)

Charles draws his weapon and moves in to position beside Darrick, in front of Bandit2.

Darrick gets to his feet, sneering at Bandit1.

Trebuchet raises his left arm, and his palm whirs and opens. "Clear the firing area." A bright yellow ord shoots form his palm and connects with Bandit1's chest. The orb bursts in to small lightning bolts, and the bandit shudders. He still remains standing, however.

Kaelan takes a step forward and slashes one end of his scimitar at Bandit2. He connects with the bandit's chest, but it does not bite in as deeply as he had hoped. The bandit hisses through his teeth as the cold hits him.

Sepoto slashes at the back of Bandit1's leg, the bandit was able to jerk away at the very last second, and Sepoto's blade barely misses its mark.

Catherine tries to strike fear in to Bandit2's heart, however he seems unmoved by her display.





Key:
The gray squares are the outside of the ruin. The black squares are the entrance to the ruin.
Red= Trebuchet
Orange= Sepoto
Yellow= Darrick
Blue= Kaelan
Pink= Catherine
Green= Charles
Black= Bandit1
White= Bandit2


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

Kaelan steps around behind the bandits to cut off any retreat.  Slashing with each of his scimitar, Kaelan intends to cut at his foes hamstrings.

[sblock=ooc]Five foot step to M2.  Full attackAttacks:  19/9 Damage: 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Catherine moves to get closer to the tunnel, trying to hear if there are any more bandits in the area.

[sblock]
Catherine move will depend on which bandits are still present when her turn comes up. 
If Bandit 10 is still alive, Catherine will move to M4 by way of O5. If Bandit 10 is dead, she will move to M2.
Listen 22 
Figures I get the natural 20 on a listen check.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 4, 2007)

"You're not worth the edge of my blade,"  Darrick says coldly, as he advances upon his foe.  "You're barely worthy of my time at all, frankly."

[sblock]5' step forward towards Bandit 1 and attempts to subdue him.  23 to hit, 9 points of non-lethal damage.  Current AC is 20; he would have had to put his shield aside for his pitiful attempt at deception. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

"You are most assuredly worth mine!" Trebuchet exclaims gleefully. "Fire Evocation, stage two. Targets locked!"

His right hand snicks back into his arm, and a ball of fire roars out swerving around Treb's allies to hurtle straight at one of the bandits!

(Flaming Sphere!)


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 5, 2007)

Sepoto adjusts his balance after his near miss, and fades suddenly from view. In one graceful motion, the shifter attempts to somersault backward and behind the bandit, coming upright, but loose rubble impedes his attempt. Undaunted, kukri in hand, he slashes in an uppercut fashion at the bandit's side.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will use Ghost Step (Swift Action) and fade from view, tumbling through the bandits square (DC 25) Tumble Check = 17 (Failure) , trying to end his move in L2 to cut off the bandit's retreat. He follows this with an attack while invisible upon Bandit #2 after failing to pass through his square:
Kukri Attack = 24 
Kukri Damage = 2 
Sudden Strike Damage = 8 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 5, 2007)

(I'm just going to use Charles' rolls from last round this time, if that's ok.)
Charles stabbed his spear towards Bandit2, but the bandit is able to dance out of the way.

Darrick strides forward towards Bandit1, and hits him with the flat of his blade. The bandit is clocked across the face, and he crumples to the ground. He is still breathing, but he is obviously out cold.

Trebuchet flings a flaming sphere over the prone opponent and towards Bandit2. The bandit is engulfed by the flames, and falls to his knees, choking. The man is still conscious, but barely. From the ground he speaks. "Aye, spare me, please. It ain't worth dying for, this gang."

With both opponents on the ground, the group keeps their weapons out, and they are cautious. 

Catherine moves toward the entrance of the ruin, and she is alarmed when she hears the sound of running feet. The sound heads away from the door, however. Then she hears a strange series of bells, and realizes that an alarm must have been put out.

(I am assuming that Sepoto would not kill the surrendering opponent. If I am mistaken, please let me know and I will adjust the closing combat accordingly.)


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 5, 2007)

(You assumed correctly Pebele. Everyone else, it might be a good time to plan our next course of action. Two thoughts come to mind: take hostages to interrogate and beat a temporary retreat, or stand out ground and face the remaining bandits?)


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 5, 2007)

[sblock]Hmmm, I guess it counts on how many bandits they are.[/sblock]

Charles looks on the defeated bandits with a furious, dangerous look, and shouts: How many are there?! How many people are here; how many are coming for us?!


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 5, 2007)

Catherine grabs one of the bandits by the arms and starts dragging him away from the tunnel entrance. "Someone grab the other one, prisoners are of no use if they get trampled!"


----------



## Pebele (Jun 5, 2007)

The bandit that Darrick knocked out is still unconscious. The other looks between Catherine and Charles, focusing on Charles after his outburst. "Aye, I don't know exactly how many are inside now. Janus doesn't tell us everyone's plans. Only he knows. Marx and I ran out here, we left Dusty inside. He be calling for help I'm sure. At least another patrol of three will hear the signal. Maybe two." He takes a deep breath and winces in pain.


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 5, 2007)

Darrick grabs his fallen foe, and drags him unceremoniously off to one side.  "Have to remember to bring manacles next time," he comments, as he retrieves his shield and helmet, "Just in case."

He pauses for a second, giving the entrance a look.  "I can think of worse places to make a stand," he says quietly.  "We've a natural choke point here, and they'll only be able to come at us two at a time.  So long as we keep an eye to the rear, we should be...."

Darrick stops, looking up.  "We should be fine," he continues in a stronger voice.  "Doesn't look as though they'll be able to drop anything on us from above."

[sblock]
Or so I'm guessing, based on the description earlier.  If I'm wrong, just let me know and I'll amend things.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 5, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Or so I'm guessing, based on the description earlier.  If I'm wrong, just let me know and I'll amend things.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC] You are correct. As far as anyone can tell, there is no opening on the top of the ruin, and the entire thing is quite overgrown.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 5, 2007)

Catherine drops the bandit in a heap off to the left of the entrance. "If you so much as move, I swear by the goddess Dol Arrah, I will be your judge, jury and executioner. Understand?" 

Catherine looks around, "Do we have time to bind them with rope, or not? I think they've got reinforcements coming soon."


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 6, 2007)

Sepoto leans back against the wall, remaining well out of sight of the rapidly approaching bandits. He fixes the conscious bandit in his gaze, his face contorting in a bestial grimace as he begins to shift. In a deeper, more guttural voice, he whispers across to the panicked man.

"Should you so much as flinch you will suffer. I will hang you alive from the tallest tree in this jungle by a vine upon your leg and let you starve until you will be begging the many-legged things that lair in the darkest canopies above to eat you alive. Do not test me."

[SBLOCK] Just before the bandit's reinforcements draw near, Sepoto will shift and climb up the rocky wall of the ruins exterior, Climb Check = 26  freeing up the flanking position he held at the door for one of his companions. Once above the doorway, provided there is enough room, he will remove the three flasks of alchemists fire from his belt pouch and place them in easy reach to hurl down and into the corridor. If this is not possible, Pebele, the shifter will move aside for one of his more martial companions, back away toward the conscious bandit and draw his bow while maintaining a close watch upon the man.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 6, 2007)

[sblock]I'm sort of lost, what is the party's plans?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 6, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]I'm sort of lost, what is the party's plans?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC] It looks to me as if the party is preparing to face the bandit reinforcements. Is this correct? If so, I will have that started tomorrow morning.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 6, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

Kaelan looks at the sorry state of their captives, and then inside the ruin as he steps outside the entrance and to the side where had hidden earlier.  He then approaches their prisoner who was conscious.  "This Janus, what sort of fighter is he?  A warrior like yourself or something else, somebody who commands magic perhaps?  A good answer will let you keep the rest of your blood inside you...a bad answer... I don't want to get into that with the lady listening."  Kaelan rests one end of his scimitar on the mans shoulder, with the edge of the blade towards the mans neck.  _My Valenar instincts tell me to run in there at beat them down, I am a much better warrior than these men could ever hope to be.  I can hear Kaelan though, he is telling me to hide, and catch them off guard._  Before the reinforcements are visible, Kaelan drinks a potion that will help to protect him and then hides near the entrance, close enough for him to charge an opponent when they appear.

[sblock=ooc]Drink a potion of shield of faith +2, when they can be heard, then hide in P3(from the previous map), readied action to charge.  I'm assuming shadowy illumination on the hide check.HIde/ms:  16/31 [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 6, 2007)

The man looks up at Kaelan, his eyes wide. "I never seen him use magic. But I only seen him a few times. He tells us what to do, he don't go out and do things with us."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2007)

Trebuchet marches forward to keep safely close to Catherine and Darrick.

"I too will inflict purposeless horrors upon you should you display further signs of resistance!" he declares good-naturedly, as if offering a piece of candy. "It is important for you to tell us all available tactical information on your fellows!"


----------



## Pebele (Jun 6, 2007)

The sound of running feet seems to stop down the temple hallway where the first group came from. A voice in the distance calls out in a language Catherine recognizes as halfling, Squad 1 report your status! Dusty reported a battle being fought here.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 7, 2007)

(OOC: Ok, since I really have no idea what's going on with ENWorld, I'm going to try to email everyone so that we can make alternate arrangements for continuing the game. 

If I don't get to you, or if you don't get email's from ENWorld, you can email me at Pebele@gmail.com)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 7, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan doesn't know the language the voice speaks, but by the authoritative nature of the voice he tries to judge it's intent.  He looks intensely at the concious captive, slowly sliding the edge of his blade closer to the man's neck.

[sblock=ooc]Sense motive and then intimidate if Kaelan figures out to a reasonable intent what is happening.  Well maybe not...Sense Motive/Intimidate:  8/6[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 8, 2007)

Catherine kneels down next to the man Kaelan is speaking to. She brushes his blade away from the man's neck gently. She moves in closer and whispers in the man's ear. "I know exactly what your friends are asking for, so tell them your squad is fine, and they should come down to check out the aftermath of your fight. Got it?" Catherine smiles gently and continues in halfling, "Or else my friend here is going to have some fun with you. Maybe with that blade of his, or maybe just tying you up and leaving you for the predators out here in the jungle. How does that sound, hmm? Betray our trust, and I'll make certain you die here. Play along, and you might just make it to your next birthday."

[sblock]
Intimidate 18 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 8, 2007)

Kaelan is unable to sense anything from the voice in the ruin. And he seems to have no effect on the captive man.

Once Catherine speaks, however, the man nods his head and calls out in Halfling. "There was a battle, but we didn't have no trouble. Get out here an' help us with these bodies!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 9, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

Kaelan stood idly by as Catherine spoke to the man again in a language he didn't understand. The man spoke back, but not to Catherine it seemed.  Kaelan took a moment to meld back into the shadows where he was before.  [sblock=ooc]Hide/MS:  24/22 Listen/Sense motive:  8/12  Reason able to figure out Pebele?  If not I won't hide.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 9, 2007)

Since Catherine seemed satisfied with what the captive said, Kaelan moved back in to position, as did the rest of the group. 

Within moments they heard the sounds of running feet, and four men appeared at the entrance of the ruin. 

They had their weapons out, and instantly dropped in to formation as they saw no fallen foes outside the ruin. In halfling, the one in the lead spoke to his fellows. "On guard!"






Key:
The gray squares are the outside of the ruin. The black squares are the entrance to the ruin.
Red= Trebuchet
Orange= Sepoto (on a ledge above ground level)
Yellow= Darrick
Blue= Kaelan
Pink= Catherine
Green= Charles
Purple= Bandit1
Light Blue= Bandit2
Black= Bandit3
White= Bandit4


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2007)

Trebuchet glances up at the temple's overhanging roof and intones, "Initiating first tier earth conjuration. Protective headgear is suggested."

A small vertical tube extends out of his back and telescopes up until it pokes out over his shoulder. He takes something from his pouch...a fleck of green mineral...and drops it into the tube's opening. There's a rumbling noise, and green sigils burn with eldritch fire along the side of the tube. Then, with a coughing noise and a gout of green flame, it fires something into the top of the ancient temple's doorframe, directly over the center of the men actually inside the temple.

Immediately, fist-sized rocks begin to appear out of the strange green energy that hovers there. Rocks that fall onto the four men as if dropped from the very heavens.

(Hail of Stones! 4d4 damage for 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1093678, over 10' radius, no save! Kinda like Ice Storm, I guess. AoE should include all four men while excluding party members, if I read the map right. )


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 9, 2007)

Sepoto watches the cascade of falling firmament after the tube on Trebuchet's arms erupts and decides to add to the general mayhem effecting the bandit's below. Grabbing the closest of the flasks arrayed at his side, he tosses one on top of the nearest bandit and watches as the falling rocks, bandit, and stone dust are all engulfed in flame.

[SBLOCK] Tossing a flask of alchemist's fire on top of Bandit1 (Purple),
Ranged Touch Attack = 18 
Alchemist's Fire Damage = 4 
Essentially, causes 1 point of splash damage to all within 5' of impacted target, and on the round following a direct hit, the target takes an additional 1d6 points of damage unless he makes attempts to extinguish himself, see information on Alchemist's Fire on PH p. 128.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 9, 2007)

Catherine moves forward, trying to get a clear path to the bandits, while trying to intimidate them. 

[sblock]
Initiative 6 
Move to N4 (or nearest square if it's occupied) and use Daunting Presence on Bandit 10. 
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Charles moves to face in his opponent in a bust of speed. He stabs forward with his spear.

[sblock]Initiative (1d20+6=21)

Move to M-5. Attack Bandit4. All attacks after his get a +1 bonus.

Attack (1d20+6=23)

Damage; Skirmish (1d8+4=11, 1d6=3) 14 Damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 10, 2007)

Stepping nimbly around Trebuchet, Darrick darts forward and strikes at the closet foe, his blade flashing in the sunlight....

[sblock]
Intiative: 23

Move to K4, attack Bandit3 with a 2 point power attack.  11 to hit, with 6 damage in the very unlikely event that this attack was effective.

AC is 25 vs. Bandit3, 24 vs. all other foes.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  36/36  DR remaining for day:  10*

Kaelan watches as Charles moves around to attack the guard nearest him.  His opening was there, now he only needed to take advantage of it.  He took two long steps toward the nearest bandit and tried to gut him before he even knew he was upon him.

[sblock=ooc]Init:  17; Nat one on attack roll [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 10, 2007)

(Sorry, I wasn't counting this first round as a Surprise round, since the bandits were obviously prepared for combat. Also, I rolled initiative for those that forgot.  )

With a better view of the bandits, the group can see that there are two humans, a dwarf and an elf.

Darrick slashes at Bandit1(purple), wounding him as the bandit runs past before. Darrick then turns and slashes into Bandit3(black).

Bandit1(purple) swings his sword in a tight arc and cuts a furrow into Trebuchet's armored leg. 

Charles rapidly moves to face the dwarf(white) and easily slips his spear past the man's guard, cutting him across the ribs. 

Bandit2(light blue, elf) draws back his bow and lets forth a mighty shot which strikes Charles square in the chest. Charles gasps as the arrow is buried in his chest. He is still conscious and standing, but the pain is among the most intense he's known. 

Kaelan steps forward and slashes at the dwarf, but the dwarf easily knocks the blade aside with his shield, before connecting a blow to Kaelan's left arm with his axe. 

Sepoto (init: 14)throws a flask of the alchemist's fire at Bandit3(black) hitting him in the back with the sticky burning substance. The man tried to ignore the fire and continue with his planned assault.

Bandit3(black) joins his partner's assault on Trebuchet and connects with his own strike across Trebuchet's mithral chestplate. 

Trebuchet (init: 6) ducks and weaves and manages to get off his spell without being struck. A column of stones batters the dwarf, who staggers a bit. 

Catherine's presence seems to have rattled the dwarf, and it's obvious to see in the way he his holding his axe.

Damage Summary:
Kaelan: 10 damage. 26/36, 9 DR Remaining
Trebuchet: 17 damage. 13/30
Charles: 22 damage. 4/26





Key:
The gray squares are the outside of the ruin. The black squares are the entrance to the ruin.
Red= Trebuchet
Orange= Sepoto (on a ledge above ground level)
Yellow= Darrick
Blue= Kaelan
Pink= Catherine
Green= Charles
Purple= Bandit1 (Human)
Light Blue= Bandit2 (Elf)
Black= Bandit3 (Human)
White= Bandit4 (Dwarf)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2007)

A terrible buzzing, rattling noise emanates from Trebuchet as he reacts to his damage. A trail of blue ichor runs down his leg, and blinking lights can be seen under the rent in his chestplate.

"I am d-d-damaged," he reports in a voice that skips over itself. "Emergency core venting in th-th-three...two...wu-wu-wu-one."

Small flaps spring open all over his body, and there's a sound like something spinning faster and faster...a whine that gets higher pitched every moment. The exposed vents over his frame glow orange for a moment...then begin to vomit gouts of flame in all directions!

He then limps a little to the south, to help Darrick strike his foe.

(concentration check to cast defensively, DC 18 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1094890)

(Casting Fireburst. 4d8+2 damage to everything within 5' of Treb. Ref Save DC 15 for half) 

(Then 5' adjustment to south to flank Bandit 3)


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 10, 2007)

"Away from him, you bastard,"  Darrick barks, turning to attack Trebuchet's assailant....

[Sblock]Slash at Bandit 1, with a 14 to hit, 8 damage.  Darrick does *not* get a flanking bonus, even if Treb moves before he does.  It's a matter of honor, y'see.  Continuing to Shield Block Bandit3, so AC 25 vs. him, 24 vs. the rest.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Argh! Charles cries. He hastily moves back several feet, coughing heavily as he does. He pulls out a Potion of Cure Light Wounds and chugs it down. He pulls out the arrow a moment later.

[sblock]
Uses Dodge on the archer.

Moves to P-4.

He drinks a Potion of Cure Light Wounds: Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=9)

AC is 19 vs Archer, 18 everyone else.

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  26/36  DR remaining for day:  9*

Kaelan hisses slightly at the pain he feels in his leg.  Flames surround his blade as he parries the bandits next slash, and brings his scimitar in a high vertical overhead slash aimed at the man's forehead.  He says a silent prayer to Kaelan as he brings the blade down.

[sblock=ooc]Attack w/ one end of weapon, power attacking for 4.  Darricks aura included.  Any flanking bonuses or Charles bonus of 1 will apply if he attacks the same have to be added to the final total.  I am using another AP.  16 to hit.  22 damage(including 4 from weapon capsule). AP roll:  1, total attack roll 17 AC:  19[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 11, 2007)

Sepoto turns from the sight of the arrow imbedding itself in Kaelan's chest only to see Trebuchet spun around by a violent blow from the still-flaming human. Seeing the warforged sustain harm of any kind with his metallic body seems impossible to the shifter, but he is acting even before Catherine yells her command. Fading from view, a resolute look upon his face the last thing his companions see, Sepoto raises his kukri high and leaps down behind the smoldering human below, slashing for the neck as he falls.

[SBLOCK] Ghost Step and using an action point on the attack roll, target is Bandit1:
Attack Roll = 18 
Action Point =3, Attack Roll Total = 21 
Kukri Damage = 2 
Total Damage with Sudden Strike Damage = 12 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 11, 2007)

"Darrick and Sepoto you take care of the humans, and Kaelan and I will handle the dwarf and elf. Treb and Charles, pull back for now." Catherine takes a quick step to the side, and brings her halberd around in a slashing arc towards the dwarf's head. 

[sblock]
5' step left to M4 and attack the dwarf. If the dwarf is down, the Catherine will move to attack the elven archer from M2. Catherine issues a fighting challenge to whichever target she is attacking.
Attack Roll 21
Damage 12
I forgot to add in the +1 damage from the fighting challenge ability, so it should be 13.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Ok, Pebele, my action has been adjusted... I eliminated the poison from my attack also. Confused myself while looking at the map it seems. Good news is, now I am below and the elf can be next!    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 11, 2007)

In Halfling, one of the humans spoke."That thing is a damn mage! Kill it!" The bandits closest to Trebuchet continue their assault even as Darrick continues his. Bandit3's blade finds it's mark, while Darrick's glances off the man's shield. 

Charles rushes off behind Kaelan's position and downs his healing potion. Immediately he can feel the foul tasting liquid closing the arrow's wound. 

The elf, apparently buoyed by his nearly fatal shot on Charles takes aim at Kaelan and fires. The arrow flies true and strikes him in the shoulder. 

Almost in concert the dwarf brings his axe back towards Kaelan, but his sidelong glance at Catherine gives Kaelan the opportunity to dance away from the blade. Almost immediately Kaelan returns the favor, but his blade slams into the dwarf's shield. The flames lick at the dwarf's beard, but he seems otherwise unharmed. 

Sepoto fades from view and drops down from the ledge. His blade finds the shoulder of his foe as he falls, and the bandit doesn't even have a chance to make a sound as he crumples to the ground. 

Trebuchet's other assailant ignores the flames at his back and manages to step inside Trebuchet's guard and his blade sinks deep into Trebuchet's chest. A terrible grinding sound is heard as Trebuchet collapses. 

Catherine yells orders to her team, and sinks the blade of her halberd into the dwarf's chest just below the neck. He makes an odd gurgling sound and collapses to the dirt.

Damage Summary:
Bandit1(purple): is unconscious
Bandit4(white): is unconscious

Kaelan: 7 damage. 19/36, 8 DR Remaining
Trebuchet: 14 damage. -1/30
Charles: 9 healed. 13/26





Key:
The gray squares are the outside of the ruin. The black squares are the entrance to the ruin.
Red= Trebuchet
Orange= Sepoto 
Yellow= Darrick
Blue= Kaelan
Pink= Catherine
Green= Charles
Purple= Bandit1 (Human)
Light Blue= Bandit2 (Elf)
Black= Bandit3 (Human)
White= Bandit4 (Dwarf)


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 11, 2007)

Reappearing from the gloom, Sepoto bounds forward and presses the attack against the remaining bandit looming over Trebuchet.

[SBLOCK] With only one more Ghost Step available for the day, Sepoto will make a regular attack against Bandit3 with his kukri.
Kukri Attack = 18 
Kukri Damage = 2  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 11, 2007)

Snarling with rage, Darrick lashes out at his foe, putting all of his strength into the swing....

[sblock]3 point power attack on Bandit3, for a 24 to hit and 12 damage.  That was a natural 19, and an attempt to confirm the hit gives me a 14, and 7 more damage _if_ that's a hit.  Which I'm betting it's not.

And still shield blocking Bandit3.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Charles achingly rubs his chest. Oi, that's going to leave a scar...

He picks up his polearm and rushes right back into the fray. He makes a speedy dash toward the body of Trebuchet. He looks on the Human bandit and does his best to take him down.

[sblock]

Move to J-6.

Attack on Bandit 3 = 15
Attack (1d20+6=15)

(All attacks that follow Charles's gains a +1 bonus)

Damage + Skirmish = 10
Damage; Skirmish (1d8+4=7, 1d6=3)

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 11, 2007)

*Kaelan Hp:  19/36  DR remaining for day:  8*

Kaelan shakes off the pain from the arrow stuck in his shoulder.  _My brother didn't answer my prayers, I guess sometimes I can only rely on myself._  Kaelan steps toward the elven bandit, a low slash at the bandits knee caps, and then another at his arm holding the bow.  Purple electricity dances off the blade of the blade in his off hand, casting strange shadows on the walls of the ruins.

[sblock=ooc]Attacks:  25, 27 second is possible crit.  Damage on each 7/5, weapon capsule is 2 damage Crit confirmed is 23, 5 more damage totals are:  First attack:  7, Second attack:  12.  Yay I get healed![/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 11, 2007)

_The best laid plans..._

Catherine breaks into a run towards where the warforged collapsed. "Treb!" _I'm no artificer, but please goddess guide me!_, Catherine places her hands on Trebuchet's damaged chest, and begins a soft chant. She feels the holy energy pour from her hands, but she can feel the resistance of Trebuchet's unnatural body. _Please work, please!_

[sblock]
Cure Light Wounds 15 - Rounded down to 7
Poetic License and all that. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 12, 2007)

Darrick's blade slashes across the bandit's chest, drawing a wide crimson arc. The man clutches at his stomach and collapses to the ground. 

Seeing the other bandit being killed, Charles makes a run for the archer. He lunges with his spear, but the elf nimbly dodges to the right. 

Before Kaelan can close the distance, the elf takes aim again and looses another arrow that pierces Kaelan's right side. 

Almost immediately, he realizes his mistake because while he was distracted by Charles's 
lunge, he was caught off guard as Kaelan's electrified blade comes swooping down on him like some sort of terrible bird of prey, and the elf drops to the ground in a heap.

Catherine's rapid prayer manages to close some of the wounds in Trebuchet's organic components, and prevents any further degradation, but it's obvious he'll need some serious work to get back in perfect working order.

Damage Summary:
All four bandits are unconscious and bleeding out. But none of them are dead yet.

Kaelan took 10 damage, but healed one. So a total of 9 damage. 10/36, 8 DR Remaining
Trebuchet was healed for 7. 5/30

(What will the party do about the 5 unconscious bandits, and their one prisoner?)


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 12, 2007)

What do we do with this lot? I don't think we can just let them die... and Treb needs some help. Help I don't think we can give him.

Charles looks around, slightly worried even more will come.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2007)

There's a clank and a hiss from within Trebuchet's carapace, and the red lights in his eyes come back on, if only dimly.

"I am lying down," he says, bemused. "And you are all in different positions." With a quick look around, he verifies that the bandits are down.

"My apologies. I seem to have been too slow to complete what I was doing before they were able to force me to shut down."

He examines himself. "I am still heavily damaged."


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 12, 2007)

Catherine surveys the battle site. "Charles is right, we can't let them bleed to death, but we can't exactly heal them up and send them on their way either. I'll bind their wounds to prevent them from dying, but I'll need someone to tie them up afterwards. We may be able to take them to face the magistrates in Morian Valley for the attack on the caravan. It will delay our mission, but we might be able to find someone more skilled than I am with repairing Trebuchet. My magic can do the job, but it'll take time." 

Catherine begins to make her rounds, moving from bandit to bandit binding their wounds and applying some poultices to help seal their injuries. "I believe a withdrawal is in order. Reinforcements could come at any time, and we're not in a good position to fend off another assault. Remember our orders, we aren't to fight if we are overmatched." 

When finished she moves back to Trebuchet's side. Catherine hangs her head, "I'm sorry, I tried to heal what I could, but...I'm no artificer." 

[sblock]
Catherine will take 10 and apply First Aid to the injured bandits.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 13, 2007)

As Catherine proceeds to the first of the unconscious bandits, Sepoto approaches her from behind and pulls out the coil of silk rope from her pack, cutting off sufficient lengths of it to bind each man in turn.

"Sepoto, too, is wishing you remembered your manacles, Darrick."

Even as he tightly knots the bindings, Sepoto is tossing away any pouches, weapons, or magically dangerous articles he finds on the men to a central heap. His long fingers move dextrously over the rope as Catherine prays to the Host to spare each bandit, and the pair work systematically enough that the process takes relatively little time.

"I'm afraid there is not much of your rope left, Friend-Catherine."

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will tie the knots as tightly as possible, favoring security over the comfort of the brigands. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kaelan*

double post...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan walks over to where Catherine and Sepoto were tying up their prisoners.  "With all due respect Captain, I think we should heal up with that wand of vigor and what potions we have and press onward.  We should wake up that one too,"  Kaelan points his still bloody weapon towards the unconscious human.  "He seemed to be giving orders, can anybody confirm that?  I couldn't understand what they were saying.  He would be the one we want if there is more information to be had.  That den of bandits can't be that large to where we should worry that much.  Plus, when they find signs of the fight here, they will probably be ready for trouble for whoever comes to finish them or they'll move on, taking whatever is valuable with them, including the statue we seek.  I like the idea of taking them to justice as well, but how are we going to carry them?  Things are hard enough with a horse, right Darrick?  Or do you plan to wake them all up and let them walk, and trust them not to run away?"


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 13, 2007)

"They ran off an armed survey team, and seemed to have no motivation to pack up their gear. We also don't know how big the temple is. Worse, we don't know if they have more patrols inside or outside of the temple. It won't take them long to figure out they've got intruders anyway. They've lost two patrols already. I'll pull whatever I can from that one, Catherine points at the one Kaelan indicated, and hopefully he can provide us some useful intelligence. The worse scenario would be leaving them here, and a patrol locates them, gets them patched up and suddenly we're surrounded in the depths of the temple. Can we take that chance? I don't really know." 

Catherine turns her back on the bandits, "My wand will work on the 5 of us, but it won't help Trebuchet at all. Your wand can, but it will take at least twice the power to get him up and running again. While I work and Sepoto helps me bind the prisoners, you can scout into the temple if you want. I'll get the lead bandit talking once I'm done with them and patching up you and Charles."

Catherine looks to Sepoto. "Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it."

After the bandits have been bandaged and secured, Catherine proceeds over to Charles and Kaelan and touches her wand to each of them in turn. 

Catherine then approaches Darrick ostensibly checking for any wounds sustained in combat. She whispers to him, "I'm doing the right thing, right? Neither my honor, nor my physician's training will allow me to let these men die in such a way, but at what price honor?" Catherine nods, and says audibly "Well you look okay to me, so let's try and keep it that way."


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 13, 2007)

"It makes tactical sense,"  he replies sotto voce, "As well as moral.  We need to learn as much as we can.  But it's an untenable position -- we need to obtain the item we were sent for, before the other bandits uncover it.  But what _do_ we do with the prisoners?  If we leave them here, it will have to be unguarded.  And that could easily mean we'll be facing them again.  Unless...."

He turns, moving across the courtyard.  "Sepoto,"  he asks, "Do you have anything that we could dose the prisoners with, that would keep them unconscious for a time?  Some sort of non-lethal toxin, perphaps?  It's a long shot, I know, but it would solve our immediate problem."


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 13, 2007)

"Something like that would work, but do we have any?, She looks to Sepoto, "If we don't do you think that you or Charles could scrounge up something usable in that vein? Short of that, we're at an impasse here. In the meantime though...I need one of you to come over here, and keep a weapon at this man's throat, she points to the one they believe is the leader.  You don't have to say anything, just look menacing."

With whomever volunteers in tow, Catherine moves over to unconscious and bound man, and attempts to rouse him, by applying her weakest healing abilities. Once he is awake, she proceeds in halfling. "Are you in charge of these men? How many of you are there in the temple? Were there any prisoners taken when you attacked the caravan? Start talking or my friend here, she points to her assistant, will get a little angry. Would you like to make him angry?"

[sblock=ooc]
I forgot to put my name in so I apologize in advance.
Intmidate 21 
If possible (and I'm not sure if it is), I'd like to try and use her Daunting Presence ability to scare the man, into hopefully being more cooperative.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have something... but it ain't too potent. They could resist it. Drow Poison. How much will we be needing?


----------



## Pebele (Jun 13, 2007)

The man Catherine revived looked around the clearing, quite startled at the weapon to his neck and Catherine's menacing presence. He swallowed and responded to Catherine in Halfling. 

"In charge o' who? I ain't tha boss, no. I be in charge o' our patrol, though, aye. I dun' know how many is inside. We all got our chores ta do. Prob'ly between one an' two dozen, I reckon. Including tha boss. There's four people in tha prison. Dun' know if they's still alive, though." He eyes Catherine and her assistant "I bound to make someone angry. Right now it's you I don't want angry, no."


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 13, 2007)

Catherine keeps her eyes on the man, but switches to Draconic. "Charles, I think we're looking for enough to knock all of these men out. Can you do that?" She switches back to halfling. "I've got some more questions for you, so don't move... Catherine laughs, well no worries there, eh?.

Catherine steps away from the captive and switches back to Draconic. "Alright everyone, gather round. That guy was the head of his patrol, but not much else. He's saying they've got between one and two dozen people still inside, but worse they have four prisoners in there. He doesn't know their condition though. For now, try to stay in Draconic. It's likely they don't speak it, so that works to our advantage as much as halfling does for them. What more do you all want to know?"


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 14, 2007)

Sepoto scratches at this chin with the tip of his kukri, then responds in Draconic,

"Perhaps we should ask him, Friend-Catherine, just who these 'prisoners' are?"

Sepoto's hands go reflexively to his pouch, making certain the vial within is still intact.

"_I'Katra's_ whispers tell me this man knows little beyond his orders, if you are agreeing Catherine I will save this truth-telling draught for another."


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 14, 2007)

"I believe you are correct Sepoto. He doesn't seem that well informed, or intelligent really. We'll save it for a higher value target." Catherine walks back to the conscious newly conscious man, and again switches to Halfling. "Who are these prisoners? Are they from the caravan you attacked or somewhere else? What can you tell us about the other bandits in the temple?"

[sblock]
How many cure minor wounds spells did I use to get him conscious and talking anyway? They heal 3 each when I cast them, and I just want to mark off the correct number.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Trebuchet takes a small jar from his pouch and begins dabbing the oily mix inside on the rents in his chassis. The metal seems to become shinier as he does, and the edges slowly start pulling back together and mending themselves...though it's clear that he'll need more than just this potion can provide.

(Using a potion of Repair Light Damage...prescient to have bought those, eh?  1d8+1 healin')


----------



## Pebele (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=Yeoman] Catherine needed two spells to get him able to talk to her.[/sblock]
The man looks around as the group starts speaking in Draconic. It is obvious he has no idea what they are saying, and it seems to alarm him. When Catherine speaks to him, he meets her eyes. "Aye, they be from the caravan. One o' 'em tried to give us a hard time. There be a woman with 'em. Dun' know if they alive now. Two o' 'em got killed fer tryin' ta break out."

He paused, and chewed on his lips before speaking again. "Most o' us jus' do what we gotta. Tha boss, we more scared o' him than anythin' else. Tha mercs, though. They be fierce."

[sblock=Shayuri]In the future, you can roll for your own healing.  Trebuchet healed 6 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 8DR remain, 1 hp healed*

Kaelan looks puzzled as everybody gathers around Catherine and she begins speaking in a strange tongue, then in another language back towards the prisoner they've taken.  After somebody translates what is going on, Kaelan adds his own opinion in dwarven, out of earshot of the prisoner, just in case.  "Prisoners, this makes things more complicated.  What say you now Catherine?"  Kaelan crosses his arms over his chest, and winces as he remembers his arrow wounds.  He pulls out his own wand and begins curing those that are still hurt.

CLW wand on self:  7/6 healed; total hp 33/36 

Charles:  Charles +2 hp


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 14, 2007)

Catherine switches to Dwarven. "And four of them no less. He said they killed two already for attempting a breakout. Oddly he also singled out a group of mercenaries among the bandits as being fearsome. Why would a group of bandits need mercenaries? The situation boils down to us having one to two dozen bandits to contend with, four hostages, five prisoners of our own, and a banged up mage. We'll need to invest in more repair capabilities for him after this. Relay that to Darrick and see what he thinks of the situation. I'll keep working on our friend here."

Catherine fixes her gaze back on the prisoner. 







> "Most o' us jus' do what we gotta. Tha boss, we more scared o' him than anythin' else. Tha mercs, though. They be fierce."



"Who are these mercenaries? Since you singled them out, I'm guessing they aren't part of your normal group. Why would your boss need to hire mercenaries? And can you tell us more about the layout of the temple? I needn't remind you of the price you'd pay for lying to me."


----------



## Pebele (Jun 14, 2007)

The man winces and looks at his still unconscious allies. He turns back to Catherine. "They be dead? It don't matter, I s'pose. Tha' mercs is new. Boss got them after some o' the men tried to steal some o' the treasure and make a run fer it. So's boss got tha mercs to guard tha' treasure. Dun' know where he got them. But they's not to be messed wit'. Don't do nuthin' but stand guard, not tha' I've ever seen."

He takes a breath again and winces. "Tha' temple be pretty big. Wha' you want me ta say? Prison's locked, treasure room's locked. There be a barracks an' dining room, got two cooks. Boss got his own room, with his guard and tha' shaman. I dun know what ya want from me."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

"Catherine," Trebuchet intones as he replaces the vial in his pouch. "Perhaps he's seen what we seek here. Though it is not my specialty, stealth might accomplish what main force cannot. If we can't overcome the forces here, we might steal our prize from the thieves."

He pulls another vial out and starts applying it.

(Repair 8 damage. Total HP now 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1100731)


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 14, 2007)

This temple sounds like more than just a day's work. Maybe we should head to town with our prisoners. Charles speaks slowly as he pulls out some vials filled with a dark liquid.

This the Drow Poison I was talking about. It has to be applied to a wound for it to work. It can knock a fellow out for a few hours... if he doesn't resist it, which isn't out of the reach of a normal man if he's body is up to it.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 14, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> This temple sounds like more than just a day's work. Maybe we should head to town with our prisoners.




Catherine nods and replies in Draconic. "I agree. I also believe Trebuchet may be onto something, but only half the team has any kind of stealth training. Darrick and I would be a dead giveaway, and I don't think Trebuchet is much better off."

Catherine stands, and paces slightly. In Draconic, "The prison and apparently their treasury is locked, with the two mercenaries guarding it. Sounds like he and the rest of the crew are terrified of those two, so we should be very careful. Also their leader has a bodyguard and a shaman with him. So it looks like a quick ambush to strip their leadership may be out of the question. Even better, the temple is quite large. We've got our work cut out for us here."

Catherine moves back to the prisoner. In halfing, "I kept your friends from bleeding to death so no, they aren't dead. If you try to run, or alert the rest of the bandits...I'm sure you can guess what happens next then. Now, have you seen or heard of a statue that looks like a sphere on a pyramid?


----------



## Pebele (Jun 14, 2007)

The man watches Catherine pace, while she speaks in that language he doesn't understand. When she speaks to him again, he responds in Halfling. "Aye, I not run. I not a fool." He considers her question and shakes his head. "Never seen nuthin' like that, no. Never heard o' it, neither. Could be in tha' treasure room. Dun know all o' what be in there. Did hear tha' Boss one time say there shoulda been more to tha' ruins. But I dun know what that means."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 8DR remain, 1 hp healed*

Kaelan relays the information to Darrick and adds, "This place looks pretty big, that might work to our advantage, if we need to fight, we might be able to do it in small pockets.  Judging from the size of these patrols, we would outnumber them in almost every fight."   Kaelan then turns back to Catherine and speaks in Dwarven, repeating what he said to Darrick.  "I am still in favor of going in.  Don't use your magic on Treb yet, let us be sure that we are not going in.  My wand would be more useful I think, it's charges are half expended.  Perhaps we could invest in a similar wand, one that would affect Treb more readily."
After Catherine responds, Kaelan will take Catherine up on the offer to scout ahead.  He won't go alone though.  "Charles or Sepoto, would you like to join me for a small scouting mission?"

hide/ms:  20/17


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 15, 2007)

Sepoto watches intently, even when the language shifts to Halfling and Dwarvish. The body language of his companions tells him almost as much as the actual words when he watches them converse in the tongues he does not understand.

When he speaks, he speaks directly to the man.

"You, you will tell me who and what this "Boss-Man" is that you speak of. I can see from your look that he speaks the tongue we are speaking in, does he not? This gives your heart fear? Yes?"

After hearing the answer, Sepoto turns to Kaelan and nods once, briskly, his mane of orange fur tossing up and down as he does so.

"Aye, Friend-Kaelan, I am willing, if it is the wish of the Captain...
...though we must consider our next step carefully, I am thinking."

[SBLOCK] I believe we need a consensus on continuing onward one way or another. However, the prisoners pose a problem. With the right amount of rope, we could use a pulley system and/or brute strength to suspend them bound and gagged from a high branch some distance away perhaps? It sounds like _chakit_ way of doing things with prisoners, and the climb to arrange the ropes is not a problem at all for Sepoto. 

Kind of an arboreal jail, I suppose.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 15, 2007)

Catherine addresses the party in Draconic, "If you are scouting inside, then take whomever you need. The rest will stand guard here. Don't take too many risks in there though. Otherwise we need a consensus on what we are doing. We can't wait around forever. We either need to arrange something for them, or start dragging them back to Morian Valley. Now, Kaelan and I have stated our positions, and I believe Charles has weighed in. What about the rest of you?"


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 15, 2007)

Quirking an eyebrow, Darrick switches to Elven to speak to Catherine....  "Let's keep them confused, eh?  Certainly can't hurt."  He sighs, his smile fading, and continues, "But we have a problem, clearly.  We're in a terrible position to assault this place, but if they have prisoners?  I think that we have a duty here, like it or not."


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 15, 2007)

In Draconic, "So far it appears we're split. Who's next?"


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 15, 2007)

Sepoto peers at the bandits with a cooly appraising look that looks strange on his bestial features.

"We could hang them."

Seeing the aghast expression on his companions faces (save for Charles who only raises an eyebrow as if he is considering this a good idea) Sepoto holds up both hands and continues, somewhat alarmed at being misunderstood.

"Oho! No, no! Sepoto only meant that be-times, the _chakit_, my people, would hang their lizardfolk prisoners from high branches in the banyans, their maws wound shut, and limbs bound, to keep them away from rescue and the reach of their kin. The folk of the Cold Sun, they do not climb so well. Perhaps it would work with the bandits as well."

Sepoto shrugs his shoulders innocently.

"This would keep them from troubling us, should we press on into the ruin, no?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2007)

Trebuchet then says, "I was under the impression we, as the proximate representatives of a legal body, had the legal right to pass judgement on known criminals, thieves, and brigands," he points out.

"We could simply sentence them to death and kill them."


----------



## Pebele (Jun 15, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> When he speaks, he speaks directly to the man.
> 
> "You, you will tell me who and what this "Boss-Man" is that you speak of. I can see from your look that he speaks the tongue we are speaking in, does he not? This gives your heart fear? Yes?"




(Assuming that Sepoto is speaking to the man in common...)

It takes a moment for the man to respond, and when he does his Common is even more accented than his halfling. It appears that it has been quite awhile since he has spoken in this language. "Tha Boss, he not be human. He be little, but he make up fer it by bein' meaner than a wounded lizard. We speak his way, so's hardly no one can understan'."


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 15, 2007)

A halfling boss, eh? That's an interesting concept...

Charles coughs.

Will I be needed for scouting, Kaelen? I can leave my poisons here and come along.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 15, 2007)

Catherine shots a sharp look to Trebuchet. She continues in Draconic. "No. We do not have the authority to pass judgement on these men. We will not kill them, to do so would make us no better than they.

However, given that we do not know the location of the statue, I think that our only choice is to push ahead. I am uncomfortable with sending in scouts when they have no certain goal."  She takes a breath, and looks to Sepoto.

"I think, under these curcumstances, that your plan is best. We should imprison these men in the trees, but we must leave them food and water so that they will not die before we return to deal with them. Let's do this quickly. I fear that the longer we wait, the more likely it is that we will be found."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan pulls aside Sepoto and Charles and speaks quietly in common, he figures the conscious ones will find out soon enugh what their fates are, so no need to waste time.  "Sepoto if you want to help hang them up go ahead, Charles and I will go ahead.  I'd rather have three of us in there though.  Catherine, Darrick and Treb can begin preparing them, then the three of us can go."   Once the decision is made, Kaelan speaks to Catherine.  "We are going in, if we are gone more than five minutes come in after us."


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 16, 2007)

Sepoto nods at Catherine until she mentions leaving the men food and water, whereupon he has an incredulous look pass over his features for a moment before he quickly hides it from the captain. Given how tightly the bandits will have their legs and arms bound, the sheer height from which he plans to suspend them, and their gags, eating will likely not be much of an option for them. Sepoto decides against disclosing this simple fact now that Catherine seems keen on his idea. A little fasting never hurt anyone, anyway. 

Unless he and his companions all perished within the ruin, that is. 

Sepoto pondered this possibility for a moment before dismissing it from his thoughts. There was no sense dwelling upon things he could not control. _I'Katra_ would provide for the men. 

Or not.

After being taken aside by Kaelan, the shifter nods in agreement at his words before turning to Catherine and the others again.

"Sepoto will arrange the bindings for you and show you how to tie them, captain. When I return from scouting the ruin with Friend-Kaelan and Friend-Charles, Sepoto will secure the men up high where they will not be able to trouble us during our search for the artifact."


----------



## Pebele (Jun 17, 2007)

(Ok, so Kaelan, Charles and Sepoto are going to try and sneak in to the ruin, is this correct?

So, what I need to know is what exactly the plan is for the three of them. Are they going to sneak in and just scout a certain distance or what? Sepoto knows that about 40 feet in to the ruin is a room, but that is the most he knows.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2007)

[sblock=Pebele]Yeah I thinkt the three of us are going in.  Sneaking all the way.  No certain distance just a time table to where we can be back in five minutes or so.  I assume we won't linger too long in the room Sepoto has seen, unless there is more to the room than a table and stuff.  You can use my rolls from above or roll for me, doesn't matter.[/sblock]

"We'll be back soon Catherine, if we find somebody, we will avoid them unless they are an easy target."   With that said, Kaelan begins toward the entrance.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 17, 2007)

Charles, Kaelan and Sepoto make their way in to the ruins. They are grateful for the fact that there seem to be torches placed only every 60 to 70 feet on the walls, so they are able to mostly stay to the shadows. 

The entrance hallway is wide enough for them to walk side by side, though they proceed single-file to better stay in the shadows. As Sepoto remembered, after they have traveled about 40 feel, they come to a room. Upon closer examination, the room appears to be about 40 feet square, and in the center is a rickety table with four benches. There are still cards left on the table.

On the East side of the room there is a desk that appears to have stacks of books on it. They can see a bell attached to the North side of the room, near another hallway. There appears to be broken furniture scattered near the walls, and the party can see the remains of what must have been a granite statue in one of the corners.

This second hallway is as wide as the first. After they have traveled about 70 feet, they come to a fork. The hallway continues to the East and to the West. 

Sepoto is able to see that to the East, the path appears to curves after a moderate distance. 

(How do they wish to proceed?)


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 17, 2007)

Sepoto pauses, breathes deeply of the air in the ruin and waits, closing his eyes as he exhales.

"What now, Friend-Charles, a choice is ahead. Neither way smells any different from the other. My eyes see that the eastern passage curves after some distance, and the western continues on for some way. Do we proceed, or return to the others and our prisoners?"

(Sepoto is of the opinion that they return to bind the prisoners and get them off of the party's hands. We can then proceed as a group through the charted areas of the ruins, with the scouts moving well ahead of the rest of the party reconnoitering the way through the unexplored sections.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan is crouched low, standing still in the shadows of the torchlight.  He whispers, "I say we go back, we can stay ahead of the others, and continue doing what we do best.  I want to examine the desk and books on the way out though.  What do you think Charles?"


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Charles scratches his chin for a few moments.

No matter what I think, the vote would be 2 against 1. We should head back if you both think this is a enough.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 17, 2007)

Charles, Kaelan and Sepoto make their way back to the room near the entrance. They move towards the desk and begin examining the books on top of it.

The books are filled with handwriting, but none of them can decipher the script. There are four books on the desk, as well as a quill and ink pot. One of the books was open on the desk, and the writing stops abruptly in the middle of a line.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 18, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan grabs the open book and takes it out to the rest of the party.  "Catherine, you seem to know many tongues, can you read this?"


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 18, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "Catherine, you seem to know many tongues, can you read this?"



"Let me see what I can make of it.


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 18, 2007)

Darrick paces back and forth, never straying far from the entrance.  His sword is sheathed, but his hand twitches for the hilt every time Darrick hears a noise.  "I don't like this,"  he says quietly, more to himself than to his companions.  "Feels like we're waiting for a storm to strike."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2007)

Trebuchet keeps a silent, unflagging vigil in the center of the room. Occasionally he seems about to say something, but quickly subsides before he does. Perhaps he realizes this is a poor time to interrupt his teammates. Maybe whatever it is he wants to say or ask just isn't...ready yet.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 18, 2007)

(Ok, I'm very sorry for the delay everyone. I don't know why, but I haven't been getting email notifications lately, so I am trying to remember to check in on the board. My apologies.)

Catherine examines the book and finds it to be written in Halfling, which doesn't come as a surprise to her, given that that is the language the bandits speak. The book is apparently a ledger, detailing when attacks took place, the location of the attacks, what was taken and the number of casualties. 

The last line that was interrupted was detailing the take from the most recent attack, the one that the party ran across on the way to the camp. The take hasn't been listed yet, perhaps because the bandits killed by the dinosaurs were supposed to report back about it.

(Ok, is the party going to continue in to the ruin, with the scouts in the lead?)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 8DR remain, 1 hp healed*

After handing Catherine the book, Kaelan draws out his scimitar and whirls it around him making a making the steel cut through the air like he imagined it would cut through his foes.  "Should we continue in Catherine, with us in the lead fifty feet or so?  There was a hallway off the first room that Sepoto saw, it then branched to the left and right.  Which way does everybody think?  I say to the left, after all 'left is right and right is wrong'".


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 19, 2007)

Sepoto shrugs his shoulders at Kaelan's aphorism, and then adds one of his own:

"Master Othos always said, Friend-Kaelan, that _sinister_ is wrong, and _dexter_ is right... some evil creatures in his academy in Thrane, known as 'nuns' would strike his hand with a switch every time he would make marks in the word-books with his left hand until he learned the writing with his right hand. So, perhaps the right-hand passage is the correct way, hmm?"


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 19, 2007)

Catherine studies the book. "It appears to be ledgers detailing what they stole from various endeavors. It was interrupted at the bottom, where I'm guessing we arrived. As for the direction...I don't really have an opinion either way, so I'll leave that to the scouts"

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the delay, I'm a bit under the weather.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Charles looks to Kaelen, then to Sepoto. He chuckles quietly. I have a saying... "Who cares!". Let's flip a coin.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 8DR remain, 1 hp healed*

Kaelan gives a smirk at Charles' remark. "Very well.  Heads to the left, tails to the right." Right. "Looks like we are going to the right, Sepoto, I do believe that was your direction, would you like to lead, followed by myself and Charles?"

Hide/MS:  29/20; if in shadowy illumination hide is a 30


----------



## Pebele (Jun 20, 2007)

(I will have a post up this evening. What is the party's marching order? Sepoto is in the lead, I assume, followed by Charles and Kaelan. Who is brining up the rear? And how far ahead are the three "scouts" from the rest of the party?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2007)

(I should probably be second to last...but I can bring up the rear if need be...)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I was thinking:  Sepoto-->Kaelan-->Charles.......................Catherine-->Catherine-->Treb.  I would like the scouts about 50ft ahead of the rest of the group.  Catherine is more towards the middle for her healing ability, and Treb could be between Catherine and Darrick, to keep Treb from being an easy target.  That just isolates Darrick from combat more though.  I'll let the others weigh in.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 20, 2007)

"Dexter, Friend-Kaelan, I will lead then."

Sepoto nods at Kaelan's suggestion and sets off down the ruined passageway.


[SBLOCK]Hide Check = 25 Move Silently Check = 33 Spot Check = 30 Listen Check = 26 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 20, 2007)

(Sorry! I didn't notice that we were on page 11 now. Not receiving email notifications is really screwing with me. Sorry all! New update is below!)
Sepoto leads the party to the right, followed by Kaelan and Charles. The "scouts" stay about 50 feet in front of the rest of the party. Catherine and Darrick keep Trebuchet between them, to hopefully protect him from further damage.

After traveling about 100 feet, Sepoto sees a large amount of light ahead, and is able to make out a room. Before he is able to pull back, he can hear loud voices speaking in what he has learned is Halfling.

He can hear the sound of chars scraping against the stone floor, and is able to signal to Kaelan and Charles that they have been spotted.






Key:
Light Blue: Bandit8
Black: Bandit9
White: Bandit10
Orange: Sepoto
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Red: Trebuchet
Yellow: Darrick


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 20, 2007)

"And so it begins," Darrick says, with a rueful chuckle, as he advances towards the foe.

[sblock] Sorry for the silence -- it's been a distracting couple of days....

From the sound of things, Darrick won't be acting this turn due to surprise.  But just in case I'm wrong in this assumption, and to prepare for the turns to come: Initiative is 21.  He'll take a doulbe move on his turn, advancing to J16[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] There is no surprise round. I should have made that clear. The party will act this round, as will the bandits.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 20, 2007)

"Take them out quickly!" Catherine moves quickly down the hall.

[sblock]
Initiative 6 
Double move to I14.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Charles whispers: I'm going to play it defensively until our comrades catch up. He pulls his trusty throwing axe and places himself at the mouth of the hallway. He readies himself to cut off any bandit who nears them.

[sblock]
Initiative (1d20+6=9)
Oh bugger.

He moves to J-4.

Use Dodge on Bandit 8.

If any bandit gets within 10 feet or less of the hallway(or is already that close when Charles moves) he throws his axe at them.

Throwing Axe (Ranged) (1d20+8=21)

Damage (Ranged) (1d6+2=3)

I'm not entirely clear... would I receive Skirmish bonus if I don't attack on my turn? Uh... if I do, here:

Skirmish (1d6=6)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 21, 2007)

(Ki power remaining 1/4, Shifting remaining 0/1, 22/22 hp) 

Sepoto frowns when the bandits notice, stopping short in the passageway for a moment and muttering,

"Hmph, this time dexter is _wrong_..."

Without hesitation, he charges forward into the room bounding off the walls to either side with monkey-like abandon, his bow and an arrow already in hand.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will move to K8, nock his bow, and fire at Bandit #8 with a _+1 arrow_.
Initiative Check = 12 
Shortbow Attack = 24 
Shortbow Damage = 7 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 21, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 8DR remain, 1 hp healed*

Init:  18

Kaelan moves quickly around Sepoto and sees another hallway where the bandits could escape.  He moves quickly to the nearest bandit and attempts a slash aimed with all his strength at the bandits midsection.  13 to attack, 13 damage


----------



## Pebele (Jun 21, 2007)

Darrick moves in closer to the bandits, but is still too far away to do much of anything.

Kaelan closes in on the dwarven Bandit (light blue) and slashes at him, but the dwarf easily ducks away from his blade. 

The elf (white) ducks back against the far wall and takes a shot at Kaelan, which grazes his chest on the right side. 

The human bandit (black) closes in on Kaelan, as he does Kaelan swings his scimitar at him, but the flickering torch light distracts Kaelan for a second and the slash goes wide. The bandit then closes in behind Kaelan, pinning him between the dwarf and slashes him across the side drawing blood, but Kaelan manages to turn most of the blow away from him. 

Sepoto runs forward, and aims his bow and the arrow flies true striking the dwarf square in the chest. The dwarf grunts in pain as the arrow is lodged in his chest.

The dwarf swings his axe in a broad arc at Kaelan, fortune again smiles on Kaelan as he turns the axe aside at the last moment, preventing the blade from doing any major damage. 

Charles ducks and weaves his way forward, hoping to throw off the aim of the elf should he turn his gaze to him. He lets fly with the axe and it thunks solidly into the elf's thigh. He screams something in halfling, while the meaning is lost on most of the party, everyone pretty much knows what he meant. 

Catherine and Trebuchet move quickly up the hall, hoping to close in to attack as soon as possible. 

Damage Summary:
Kaelan: took 13 damage.





Key:
Light Blue: Bandit8 (dwarf)
Black: Bandit9 (human)
White: Bandit10 (elf)
Orange: Sepoto
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Red: Trebuchet
Yellow: Darrick


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2007)

Trebuchet steps forward and to the side a bit (J10), establishing a line of fire to most of the bandits. His right hand slips back into his arm, and a deadly glow builds in the resulting cavity.

"Initiating tier one fire conjuration, please clear path of fire," he announces in a slightly deeper voice. With a -whoomp- noise, a bright yellow-orange ball of flame sizzles from his arm and leaves a smoky trail as it flies towards the elf in the corner.

(Lesser Orb of Flame! 21 to hit (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1115728), ranged touch. 10 fire damage (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1115732).)


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 21, 2007)

"Damn heavy armor..." Catherine moves as quick as she can towards the action.

[sblock]
Double Move to I6, unless there is an enemy reachable from I10. (Yeah, right) 
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hang in there, Kaelen! he shouts as he runs toward the Elven Bandit to finish him off. As he dashes toward him, he draws his spear and stabs forward.

[sblock]
Switch Dodge to Bandit10.

Move to H-2. Draw Spear while doing so.

Attack (1d20+6=23)

Damage; Skirmish (1d8+4=8, 1d6=2) (10 Damage)

AC vs Archer is 19, vs everyone else 18. 23/22 when it's an AoE.


[/sblock]

If the Elf is somehow still alive, he says: Play dead, kid.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 22, 2007)

*Kaelan 20/36hp 5DR remain, 1 hp healed*

[sblock=Pebele]Was that three hits for purposed of my remaining DR?  I'll edit once I know.[/sblock]

Pinned between the two bandits, and feeling the wounds bite into him him, Kaelan takes a step back towards his friends.  Once he has completed his movement, Kaelan spins an overhead chop at the human's neck, and then spinning the weapon around in a tight circle, aims a blow at the human's kidney.

[sblock]  Five foot step to H7 and full attack human bandit.Attacks:  13/27; Possible crit on second attack, 4/7 damage on attacks. Crit confirm roll:  20 to attack, 5 damage total if crit:  12 That should heal me one as well   [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 22, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pebele]Was that three hits for purposed of my remaining DR?  I'll edit once I know.[/sblock]



[sblock=EvolutionKB]Yes, it was three hits.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 22, 2007)

"Save one for me," Darrick bellows as he lumbers down the hall....

[sblock]
Double move to J8, while silently asking himself if Steadfast could have navigated these corridors....
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 23, 2007)

Sepoto rushes to the left, another arrow nocked as fast as the first is loosed. Crouching in the opposite corner of the room, he takes careful aim and fires upon another bandit.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will move to square F8 to get a clear line of sight, and fire upon the Bandit10 (Elf) with a normal arrow.
Shortbow Attack = 20 
Shortbow Damage = 1 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 23, 2007)

Darrick continues to close in on the fight in progress. 

Kaelan sidesteps quickly, bringing his blades around in a deadly arc. The human manages to dodge one blade, but his dodge puts him square in the path of the other side of the scimitar. The blade sinks deep into his chest under his ribs, as it does Kaelan feels a warmth spreading 
through him from the crystal in his blade. The man screams in pain, and there is a brief flash of panic in his eyes, before he steadies himself. 

The elf raises his bow again and fires at Kaelan. The arrow again finds it mark, this time in Kaelan's left thigh. 

The human wavering in pain and fear manages to slip his blade around Kaelan's guard and slash across his chest. Kaelan staggers a bit, but recovers quickly. 

Sepoto's arrow flies true to the elf, but he twists at the last second and it merely grazes his arm. He grunts in annoyance, but seems otherwise fine. 

The dwarf, staggering heavily moves to follow Kaelan, but Kaelan easily deflects his axe away. 

Charles runs forward and spears the elf through the right thigh, and the elven man collapses against the wall, dropping his bow. (In Elven) "I surrender! Just let me live and I'll tell you whatever you want."

Catherine continues to move down the tunnel.

Trebuchet moves to the side. Trebuchet's ball of fire strikes the dwarf solidly in the chest, engulfing him in an inferno. He drops to the ground smoking, with his beard partially on fire. 

The human's panic returns, and he drops to the ground screaming. (In Common) "For the love of the host, I give up! Just let us live, and we'll help however we can. You just have to promise to let us get out of here."

Damage Summary:
Bandit 9 is dead
Kaelan: healed 1, but took 13 damage. Net total of 12 damage taken.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 23, 2007)

*Kaelan 23/36hp 3DR remain, 2 hp healed*

Kaelan steps away from the human and again pulls out his wand.  After expending some of the wands power, he asks looks to Catherine.  "I need your wand, as well.  Do we keep them talking, or hang them like the others?"
[sblock=ooc]CLW wand 2 charges:  6 hp 9 hp; 2 more charges Subtle bluff/intimidate to the prisoners:  Bluff:  17 Intimidate:  5 [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Charles sighs slightly. He speaks in a very low tone: More prisoners, great.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 24, 2007)

(In Dwarven) "Looks like you didn't even Darrick or myself. Let's find out what we can from them first, and then decide. Ask away. Let me just ask them one thing." Catherine then uses her wand on Kaelan, and proceeds to disarm the two bandits. After they are disarmed, Catherine looks between the two bandits, and asks them one thing in halfling. "So, can either of you tell me what the price for failing is? I doubt Janus will look kindly on you getting beaten by some intruders, and kids no less."

[sblock=ooc]
Kaelan will recover 11hp over the course of 1 minute.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Trebuchet strides into the room as his hand snicks back into place. He surveys the suvivors balefully, then keeps watch at the other way in.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan gives the room a quick once over before moving back to the prisoners.  As he paces around the room, his hands hold are clasped behind the small of his back.  Very businesslike he speaks to the prisoners.  "What is down this hallway," he says pointing to the hallway that they had yet to explore, "and what can you tell us of the leaders here?  How many more people are here, not including the pathetic excuses for warriors that are hanging from the trees outside?  Once the prisoners have answered, he reaches into his backpack, and pulls out a flask of alchemist's fire and a dagger, getting ready for the next combat.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> After they are disarmed, Catherine looks between the two bandits, and asks them one thing in halfling. "So, can either of you tell me what the price for failing is? I doubt Janus will look kindly on you getting beaten by some intruders, and kids no less."



The human and the elf exchange glances before the elf speaks. He takes a deep breath and responds in Halfling. "If the Boss finds out, then we will be killed in the most painful fashion he decides to use. Which is why we beg of you to let us go free. No one ever leaves the Boss. You cannot decide you want out, no matter what. You die, or you follow him."


			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Very businesslike he speaks to the prisoners. "What is down this hallway," he says pointing to the hallway that they had yet to explore, "and what can you tell us of the leaders here? How many more people are here, not including the pathetic excuses for warriors that are hanging from the trees outside?



The elf looks to Kaelan and nods his head. It seems to take him a moment to find his words in common. "Right past this hall is the armory. There are two mercenaries guarding the treasure room, three guards watching over the prisoners, and then at least three other patrols, like us, roaming the halls. The Boss is fearsome. He has his priest with him always, and his personal bodyguard."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 25, 2007)

*Kaelan 23/36hp 3DR remain, 2 hp healed*

Kaelan crouches before the prisoners and holds his dagger in front of them.  "Tell us more of the mercenaries and of your bosses.  The halfling, his priest, and the personal bodyguard.  All you can think of, the armor and weapons they carry, who they intone their prayers to, any symbols they have."


----------



## Pebele (Jun 25, 2007)

The elf eyes the dagger, and then eyes Kaelan before speaking. "I'm not sure if you have time for the entire list of the atrocities committed by the Boss. The Boss' bodyguard, he is a lizardfolk. He wears more armor than I have ever seen, even more than those two." He points to Catherine and Darrick. "And a shield, too. The priest wears some strange heavy armor that I've never seen before. They both use swords." He pauses for breath and swallows hard.

"The Boss, he fights usually with two axes. He doesn't wear heavy armor, but he's mean. I've not seen him fight in battle since I've been here, but I have heard of many times that he has gone in to a complete rage."

His eyes dart around the room before he continues again. "The mercenaries, they're siblings, from what I've heard. Always fight together, never leave this place. Boss hired them after some of the guys got greedy and tried to steal from him. I don't trust them, their fighting is unlike anything I've ever seen"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 25, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> I don't trust them, their fighting is unlike anything I've ever seen"




"How so?"

After the prisoners once again speak, Kaelan looks to the rest of the group.  "We should move on before an alarm is sounded throughout the whole place.  When we face the Boss, and his minions, I will go after the lizardman, he will not realize his is fighting a superior foe, until it is too late.  This," he says tossing the alchemist's fire lightly in his hand, "is for him."
[sblock=ooc]How much time has passed, has the vigor healed me as much as possible?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 25, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "How so?"



The man thinks for a second, then answers. "The way they move, it is somewhere between dancing and fighting. I have never seen people move like that before." The elf looks between Kaelan and Catherine. "Will you let us go now? We can run, please, if you let us."



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]How much time has passed, has the vigor healed me as much as possible?[/sblock]



[sblock]It has been about 3 minutes since the end of the fight, so Kaelan has been healed as much as possible, yes.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 25, 2007)

Elven Captive said:
			
		

> "Will you let us go now? We can run, please, if you let us."




(In Dwarven, then Draconic) "I think we might be able to just let them go, there is no time to tie them up, or put them with the rest. It sounds like they don't dare tell their boss that they failed to stop us. If it's enough to put the fear of the Host into them, I'd say they'll be killed for screwing up. She pauses for a moment.  These two mercenaries though...I'm not sure what to make of them."


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 25, 2007)

Charles, in Dwarven: Let them go? 'fraid I don't think that's a good idea. We have enough evidence to hang these men... and I don't mean upside down from a tree. Let's knock them out or poison them.

He scratches the right side of his face. In Dwarven again: Let's not forget we were asked to keep an eye out for these bandits. Letting them go free would be a crime.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 25, 2007)

Charles said:
			
		

> Let them go? 'fraid I don't think that's a good idea. We have enough evidence to hang these men... and I don't mean upside down from a tree. Let's knock them out or poison them.




"Knock them out, hobble them, or whatever. If we are staying to rescue those prisoners, we don't have a lot of options. Also, where can we keep them where they won't be found, short of leaving the complex again? I'm not one to advocate their release under normal circumstances, but we're pressed for time."


----------



## Rookseye (Jun 26, 2007)

Sepoto considers the back and forth discussion in Dwarven, sensing that his companions are arguing over the fate of the bandits. He looks the pair over for a moment, as if judging them.

In Common:

"Sepoto can bind them. We have rope enough. This, with a gag will keep these men out of the coming fight until we can return this way."

In Draconic, to Catherine:

"These men still pose a danger to us Captain-Catherine...Charles speaks truth, their words are the lying whispers of snakes, the words of men begging for their lives. They _do_ fear their leader, but this is not in our favor, they fear him enough to rally should he come across them before we are finished here. Should another patrol find them, they are then two more foes to face again. Friend-Charles' poison in addition to the bindings will keep them from trouble, it is our only choice, given the time we have left before our arrival is noticed."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 26, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 3DR remain, 2 hp healed*

As Sepoto ties up the prisoners, Kaelan speaks in dwarven.  "We need to knock them out, expenditure of our foes healing may delay them so we don't have to face them all at once, if they wake up at all.  If anybody comes around to heal them at all that is."  Kaelan puts his dagger and alchemist's fire within easy reach, and pulls out his scimitar, hitting each bandit on the temple with the flat of his blade trying to knock them out.  After the bandits are out Kaelan continues in common.  "In order to minimize losses when he fight the leader and his friends we should plan out who each of us face.  Here are my thoughts:  Charles, Trebuchet and I will fight the lizardman.  Charles and I have fought them before and know how to hurt them.  The creatures have skin as thick as armor; if this one wears armor sturdier than Darrick and Catherine's and it uses a shield, it's defenses will be hard to penetrate with weapons.  Treb can use his spells to hurt it a lot, it probably won't be able to dodge things well, so spells that only have to touch it will be best.  That is the same reason I suggest using alchemist fire, the oil will soak between the plates and sear the flesh beneath.  Darrick is the most heavily armored of all of us, he should face the halfling, his armor should stand up to his blows.  Catherine, I would like to see you fight the shaman, the Children of Winter nearly killed both of us last time with their incantations, you would be best by trying to interrupt any casting it does.  Sepoto can chip in as needed."At the end of his speech Kaelan hands the alchemist's fire to Charles.  "I think you can hurt it more than I can with this."
[sblock=ooc]Anybody else have thoughts on this?  Feel free to interrupt my knocking out of the prisoners if thought necessary.  If anybody else has alchemist's fire, either of the heavily armored foes would be best hit by it.  Actually, I'll give the alchemist's fire to BRP2, he can get skirmish with it and do more damage than me.  Sound good?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2007)

"An excellent plan!" Trebuchet agrees enthusiastically. "I have several evocations that should prove perfect for the task! The lizardman will not even suffice for the making of luggage when our task is complete!"


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 26, 2007)

Darrick sighs, wiping the sweat from his forehead.  "It's never easy, is it?

"Kaelan's plan seems sound to me; at the very least, a halfling should have a difficult time hitting my poor arm!  And if we can pinpoint the location of our foes, we can prepare before we attack."


----------



## BRP2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Charles slowly accepts the vial of fire. He looks at it with an appraising look, with a smirk only an alchemist would own. Then he fumbles it jokingly. Got ya, didn't I? He looks around to see if anyone appreciates his joke.

Uh, right... the plan. Hmmm... it sounds good, if not too good. It would be disappointing if they dropped as quickly as these fellas' did.

He takes a breath and stows away the vial as he continues to speak.

If you want me to light them like a fireplace using this... I'll try my best.

[sblock]There is a slight chance of my net going down for the net 3 days... onl a small chance. I just wanted to point that out.

Also, for the next battle, I would advise others to make more use of Action Points than we have been[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm having a bit of a rough time right now, so I may not be able to post anything for the next couple of days. I'm sorry guys, I know we had some good momentum going. I'll be back as soon as I possibly can![/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 27, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 3DR remain, 2 hp healed*

[sblock=Pebele]No problem, but I've got to say I'm enjoying this "dungeon".  We can do some IC stuff while you are gone.[/sblock]


"The mercenary brothers have me worried as well, the way they are described as fighting, reminds me of my people.  I do not want to fight my brothers."

"Good, I am glad the plans sounds appropriate, we shall execute it, with our Captain's permission of course."

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about my late and or less frequent postings the last couple weeks.  I've been working many a twelve hour days.  Luckily, my job has lots of idle time so I can think about possible options in these games; thus all the planning.  On another note, Shayuri's posts have made me laugh out loud the last few times.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I am also very busy with work. I may need a day or two to get myself back to posting again as well. Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 28, 2007)

Catherine nods, "The plan sounds fine. Which is the higher priority at the moment, rescuing the prisoners, or taking down Janus?"

[sblock=ooc]
Everything seems to be dying down at work again. I'm sorry if I disrupted the flow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jun 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Everyone still with me? I hope so! Sorry about the absence, but I am doing much better and am ready to pick things back up.[/sblock]
Kaelan succeeds in knocking out the two bandits, and it seems as if the party is still safe for the moment. Surveying the area they are in, they only find another worn table and four stools. Nothing else of interest.

(So, where is the party going right now?)


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 29, 2007)

"Shall we move on? I think we should just follow the passage in standard formation. Is that acceptable?"


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 29, 2007)

"Ah...perhaps we shouldn't trail _quite_ so far behind, Catherine.  We might be too late, next time."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 30, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Yes, let us continue on, toward the prisoners.  I agree with Darrick, let's stay closer this time as well."


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 30, 2007)

Darrick said:
			
		

> "Ah...perhaps we shouldn't trail _quite_ so far behind, Catherine.  We might be too late, next time."




Catherine nods and smiles. "After this time, I think that was a given."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2007)

(OOC - Back for now! With any luck I'll be back for good. Wish that luck to meeeee...)

"I am often surprised how often courses of action that seem clear at the time are, in fact, deemed inappropriate," Trebuchet commiserates with Catherine.

"Therefore, I have found it best to minimize assumptions about what is or isn't common knowledge. For example, the use of arboreal rodents as harmless targeting calibration aids is apparently frowned on at the Academy. Especially among the younger human female students."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 1, 2007)

The three scouts move about twenty feet down the hall before they come upon a wooden door on their left. The elf had told them that the armory was this way.

Looking around and pausing, they are not able to detect any other bandits in the area.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 1, 2007)

Sepoto approaches the door warily, then places his ear upon it.

"Perhaps I can hear if any of our foes are within."

[SBLOCK] Sepoto listens at the door,
Listen Check = 14 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 1, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 3DR remain, 2 hp healed*

Kaelan studies the door warily.  He looks to Sepoto and Charles.  "Is is trapped?" He whispers, "If this is the treasure room, then it is highly likely."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 1, 2007)

As Sepoto puts his ear to the door he is able to make out the sound of voices. He is unable to determine how many voices there are, or what language is being spoken.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 1, 2007)

"From within, Sepoto hears the sound of voices, Friend-Kaelan..."

Sepoto proceeds to look the door over, frame, lintel and handle, his simian brow wrinkling comically in melodramatic concentration.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will search the door for traps or alarms of any kind:
Search Check = 18 
[/SBLOCK]

"...and there do not seem to be any traps that Sepoto can see."


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 1, 2007)

Catherine moves in closer. "If there are people inside, perhaps you should let Darrick and I lead the way. We're too slow to bring up the rear."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 2, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan smiles and gestures at the door.  "Ladies first," he says with a grin.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 2, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> Kaelan smiles and gestures at the door.  "Ladies first," he says with a grin.




Catherine manages a slight curtsy despite her heavy armor. "Oh, thank you kind sir." Catherine takes a deep breath, and smashes into the door, and begins yelling in halfling. "Surrender now, or die where you stand!"


----------



## Pebele (Jul 2, 2007)

As Catherine kicks it, the door swings inward and there is the sound of chairs clattering to the floor.

Four bandits are in the room, and they appear to have been sitting around a beat up table. Racks of armor and weapons are stacked against the back wall of the small room.

In halfling, an elf towards the front of the room shouts back. "Never! You will fall before us, and your heads shall be our trophies!"






Key:
Pink: Catherine
Yellow: Darrick
Blue: Kaelan
Green: Charles
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Purple: Bandit7(Human)
Light Blue: Bandit8(Elf)
Black: Bandit9(Gnome)
White: Bandit10(HalfOrc)


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 2, 2007)

Catherine moves in towards the elf, swinging her halberd in a wide arc. "Have at you coward!"

[sblock=Combat Notes]
Initiative 14
Attack Roll 13 (+1)
Damage 8+1
Catherine moves to I6 and attacks the elf, or to the closest enemy. She will issue a fighting challenge to the elf (or if he has moved too far away, then the closest target)
I forgot to add the +1 for her fighting challenge ability, but I'm guessing it doesn't matter too much. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2007)

Initiative: 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1131488

Dismayed to see that his friends have charged into the area, Trebuchet announces something about fire evocations and targets being locked and tracking, and lobs a ball of fire into the room. The flaming sphere rolls effortlessly around his allies, making a beeline for the gnome!

(Flaming Sphere, heading for the gnome. Ref Save DC 15 or 7 damage (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1131494))


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 2, 2007)

Sepoto believes he hears something close to dismay from Trebuchet as his companions charge into the chamber. Watching the hulking warforged casually toss the bright circle of fire into the chamber he decides that it isn't a half-bad idea to follow suit. With an easy lob, he hurls the flask of alchemist's fire over Catherine's head toward the half-orc on the far side of the table.

"Friend-Catherine, mind your head!"

[SBLOCK] Initiative Check = 14 
Ranged Touch Attack = 8 (Natural 1, Uh-oh) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 2, 2007)

Sword flashing in the torchlight, Darrick darts forward into the room.  "Quick and simple,"  he calls to his companions, "Let's take them down!"

[sblock]
Initiative is 10.

Move to D6, take a swing at Bandit7: 23 to hit, 4 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 3, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 3DR remain, 2 hp healed*

Kaelan strides toward the human bandit, and aim a furious slash at the human's arm.  Nonchalantly he says, "You might as well surrender now, everyone else has."

[sblock=ooc]Man, I feel like we are a SWAT team.  21 init, 9 to hit, 16 damage.  Oh well, that probably wouldn't have hit without PA anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK] SWAT team? Yep, only thing is, the last "flash-bang" thrown by Sepoto is gonna be a doozy! [/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 3, 2007)

This will be a tight fit... not my style.

Charles moves to the center of the room, and spears one of the bandits over the table.

[sblock]
Initiative (1d20+6=9)

Well, aren't we getting good rolls on init... lol

Move to G-6.

Use Dodge on Bandit8.

Attack Bandit 10.

Initiative (1d20+6=24)
*Ack! Don't mind the name... I forgot to edit the little note on the bottom before rolling... I was being lazy since my initiative mod(with Mashalls) is the same as my attack mod*

Damage; Skirmish (1d8+4=9, 1d6=3) (Damage 12)

AC vs Bandit 8: 19
AC vs everyone else: 18

Also, I do believe I get an AoE if Bandit 10 tries to move more than 5 step?
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 3, 2007)

Kaelan darts into action, charging towards the human and slashing wildly with his blade. The man has the presence of mind to duck and the blade spins harmlessly over his head. 

The elf draws a pair of short blades and closes in on Catherine. He slips a blade past her guard and it slices across her ribs on her left side. 

Almost simultaneously the half orc moves to Kaelan's side dodging his blow and lands a massive strike from his two handed blade. The sword rips a massive gash in Kaelan's chest. 

The little gnome stands up and mumbles something quickly, and a blast of sharp stones rains downward on the members of the party that are still bunched up. Everyone does their best to avoid the rocky hail, but they are all pelted hard. 

Catherine takes a short step forward and engages the elf. Her blade goes wide, and the elf smirks as she connects with nothing but air. 

Sepoto's toss goes way wide of the half orc, and breaks harmlessly in the corner. 

The Human steps around Kaelan, and corners him between himself and the half orc. Kaelan can't twist away fast enough as his sword tears another gash in his chest. 

Darrick moves forward and attacks the human bandit engaged with Kaelan, and strikes him a glancing blow. 

Trebuchet's flaming sphere is easily dodged by the little gnome, who flashes him an obscene gesture in return. 

Charles can't reach where he wanted to move, so he moves behind Catherine to strike at the elf. As he does, the human catches him across the leg with his sword. Charles grunts in pain, but delivers a devastating strike to the elf's right thigh with his spear. He yelps in pain as the spearhead rips a ragged gash in his leg. 

Damage Summary:
Catherine: -7, -9 (22/38 HP)
Charles: -9, -5 (17/26 HP)
Darrick: -9 (32/41 HP)
Kaelan: -13, -7 (13/36 HP)
Sepoto: -9 (18/22 HP)
Trebuchet: -9 (21/30 HP)






Key:
Pink: Catherine
Yellow: Darrick
Blue: Kaelan
Green: Charles
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Purple: Bandit7(Human)
Light Blue: Bandit8(Elf)
Black: Bandit9(Gnome)
White: Bandit10(HalfOrc)


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 3, 2007)

Half-deafened by the clatter of stones upon his helmet, an obviously rattled Darrick slashes wildly at his foe, missing him cleanly.  "Close quarters indeed,"  he grunts, stepping away, "Barely room enough to cut you bastards down."

[Sblock]Swing at Bandit7 with a 2 point power attack, and miss with an 8, dang it.  Follow up with a 5' step backwards to H7, in theory.  If that space is occupied, the intent it to take a step closer to that blasted gnome.  Bandit7 is the current target of his Shield Block[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 3, 2007)

Catherine shakes the dust off her, as she swings again for the elf. (In Draconic) "And that tight space is working against us here. Someone take that damn gnome out, before she kills us all!"

[sblock=Combat Notes, Round 2]
Attack Roll 10
And another miss here as well. Must have been dust in my eyes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2007)

"Affirmative," Trebuchet agrees, and launches yet another fireball!

The two balls of fire swerve crazily around, crisscrossing at the gnome's location.

(Another flaming sphere! Since controlling them is a move action, he can control both in the turn. Two reflex saves at DC 15!)


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 3, 2007)

Sepoto, recognizing that things are going from bad to worse rather quickly in the small chamber, disappears from view, leaps over Catherine's backhanded swing of her halberd, and somersaults past the elf in the blink of an eye.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will activate his last use of Ghost Step, move through Catherine's square, and Tumble Tumble Check = 27 through Bandit8's square to H5. [/SBLOCK]
Rising to his feet, the barely visible shifter rips a vicious stroke down the surprised bandit's back with the edge of his kukri.

[SBLOCK] Attack roll with kukri, calculating in the flanking bonus:
Kukri Attack Roll = 25 
Kukri Damage = 4 
Sudden Strike Damage = 4 
For a total of 8 damage. [/SBLOCK]
Seeing the look of pain and surprise on the elf's face, Sepoto smirks, yelling:

"Ho-ho, I am liking _that_ look on your face much better!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 4, 2007)

*Kaelan 13/36hp 1DR remain, 3 hp healed*

[sblock=Pebele]Did you include my DR on those two hits?  Does the table look like it will support my weight?  If so I use the check below, otherwise, I just five foot step forward and attack the gnome.  [/sblock]

Kaelan jumps onto the table and looks if he could have leapt completely over it if had wanted to.  He slashes down at the gnome and says, "I've had enough of the spells."  He slashes downward at the gnome's shoulders and neck.

[sblock=ooc]Attack rolls: 20, 28(possible crit); damage 4, 5 Crit confirm: 14(17 w/AP) 7 additional damage AP on crit confirm:  3.I don't remember what we decided to do about the weapon crystals, whether you'd allow one on each end or only one.  DR included; 1 damage include if hits appen.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 4, 2007)

[sblock=EvolutionKB] Yes, your DR was included. The table does look as if it would support Kaelan's weight.

The weapon crystal is only attached to the "main" side of the weapon. You can attach a second crystal to the opposite side if you wish.

And I don't see a jump check for you, am I missing it?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 4, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Oops, here it is:  Jump check 25


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 4, 2007)

(Edited).

Charles waits until Kaelen moves. Once he does, he makes his move, doing his best to avoid attacks and partially rolling. He stops at the corner of the room, turns and spears the gnome. He also readies himself for the Half-Orc if he should attempt to attack.

[sblock]
I'm not sure on Init order, but if I go before Kaelen, then I delay until his turn is over.

Tumble Roll.
I spend an Action Point. (Really don't think failing would be healthy)

Tumble; Action Point (1d20+11=29, 1d6=5) (34, succeed)

Attack (1d20+6=11) (Blarg! looks like I should of spent an action point on this instead, lol) Gnome has AC-1(but this is after Kaelen's attack)

Dodge on Half-Orc.

AC: 17 vs all / 18 vs Half-Orc (21, 22 when AoO)

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 5, 2007)

Kaelan leaps onto the table in dramatic fashion as his blades swing down upon the little gnome. Each end bites into her flesh, but she barely manages to get her shield up to knock Kaelan's last attack from severing anything vital. 

The elf brings both his blades to bear against Catherine, and they both cut deeply into her chest. She barely manages to keep standing. 

Meanwhile the half orc pursues Kaelan, and takes up a postion next to the gnome. His massive great sword slams into Kaelan's ribs with a sickening crack. Kaelan shudders and collapses onto the table. 

The gnome, heartened by the downing of her assailant brings forth another massive storm of rocks, whilst yelling in halfling for the human to get clear. The human is oblivious and he, Charles and Catherine are pelted hard by the rocks. 

Charles and the human are unsteady on their feet and Catherine seems quite dazed. It's even more apparent as her halberd goes wide of the elf again. 

Sepoto dashes past Catherine, blinking from sight, and reappearing in an instant behind the startled elf. His wickedly curved knife sinks into the elf's back, as he screams in pain. 

The human turns his attention to Catherine, but his sword misses its mark. 

Darrick tries to distract the human from Catherine by bringing his own blade to bear, but it scrapes harmlessly off the man's shield. 

Trebuchet's second ball of fire appears and the two crisscross the area the gnome is in. Amazingly she ducks, weaves, and nimbly jumps aside of the balls, and laughs in his direction, making an even more obscene gesture towards him. 

Charles easily darts past the human, but is stopped short of his destination by the half orc's blade. Charles easily avoids his clumsy swing, even as he tries to spear the gnome, but she easily knocks the thrust aside with her shield.

Damage Summary:
Catherine: -7, -4, -10 (1/38 HP)
Charles: -10 (7/26 HP)
Darrick: -0 (32/41 HP)
Kaelan: +1, -15, (-1/36 HP)
Sepoto: -0 (13/22 HP)
Trebuchet: -0 (21/30 HP)




Key:
Pink: Catherine
Yellow: Darrick
Blue: Kaelan (on the table)
Green: Charles
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Purple: Bandit7(Human)
Light Blue: Bandit8(Elf)
Black: Bandit9(Gnome)
White: Bandit10(HalfOrc)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2007)

"Tactical analysis suggests change in strategy," Trebuchet announces. "Focus your efforts on the gnome. I will target the human and half orc."

True to his word, the magical fires twist off their paired trajectory, one veering towards the half orc, the other towards the human, both leaving greasy trails of foul-smelling smoke in their wakes.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 5, 2007)

Catherine staggers from her wounds. Dazed as she is, she attempts to get a healing spell off, but she is having trouble focusing through the pain. Doing her best, she steps back and tries to heal herself before being overwhelmed by the bandits. 

[sblock=Combat Notes, Round 3]
5' step to E5
Defensive Casting Check, 17
Cure Light Wounds, Healing 14
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 5, 2007)

There's a flash of panic briefly visible in Darrick's eyes as he sees the severity of Catherine's wounds, but only for the briefest of moments.  "That will be _enough_ of that,"  he snarls, driving his shield into his foe's chest....

[Sblock]This is all very conditional, but I want to cover as many possibilities as I can....

Edit: Some slight change of plans, seeing as how I was being a little too optimistic:

Priority one: If Catherine's foe is still standing on Darrick's turn, he'll attack the bastard.That's a 19 for the attack, and a 7 for the damage.

If Bandit7 has dropped, he'll strike at Bandit8 instead, with a 21 to hit and 6 damage.

And finally, if both have already fallen he'll try to move adjacent to the gnome and take a swing at him.  I'll roll once more, just in case, and get a 27 to hit and 7 damage, and then (theoretically) confirm the crit with a 22 to hit and 11 damage.

So theoretical ass may be kicked.  Or it may not.  Schrodinger's gnome.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 5, 2007)

Hearing Trebuchet's frantic yell, Sepoto slashes at the elf in hopes that he can land a killing blow before he attacks Catherine again.

[SBLOCK] Kukri Attack = 15 Adding an action point to the roll: Action Point Roll = 6 for a total of 21.
Kukri Damage = 5 
If the elf falls, Sepoto will move quickly to G8 to press the attack on the gnome as suggested by Trebuchet. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Charles tumbles away to a better position. He attempts to take out the human bandit who threatens to finish off Catherine.

[sblock]
Tumble to D-6.

Tumble (1d20+11=18)

However! If someone is within 5 feet of that space, then Charles will instead attempt to move somewhere he is less occupied and instead attack a different target(if he can).

Attack (1d20+6=25)

Damage (1d8+4=12)

No Skirmish.

AC: 18 vs Half Orc (22 AoO)
17 vs Everyone else (21 AoO)


[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 6, 2007)

Kaelan's body is limp on the table. His chest still rises and falls shallowly, but blood is still flowing freely from his wounds. 

The elf lunges forward and catches Catherine beneath her ribs with his first blade. Catherine looks down at the sword in disbelief and collapses to the stone floor. The elf's other blade cuts across Sepoto's arm, but the wound is superficial. 

The gnome continues her string of spells by unleashing a sky blue dart of force that tears into Darrick's back. Darrick winces at the impact of the spell. 

Catherine is limp on the floor, a small pool of blood forming around her. 

Sepoto chops into the elf again after seeing Catherine go down, and strikes him yet again. The elf again yelps in pain, and turns his full attention to Sepoto. 

Despite his best efforts, Darrick's masterful defense is too much for the human, as his blade bounces harmlessly off of Darrick's shield. 

After watching the elf bring down Catherine, Darrick turns his full attention to him, his blade cutting a ragged gash through the man's right thigh. 

Trebuchet's flaming spheres are redirected from the gnome to the human and the half orc. The half orc manages to twist himself partially out of the way, getting grazed by the flames. The human isn't so lucky as it hits him square in the chest. With the scent of burning hair and flesh in the air, the man collapses and lays still on the floor. 

At the same time, Charles tumbles past the half orc, to the spot where the human was even as Trebuchet bounces the spheres out of the way. He takes a quick breath and puts his full weight behind his spear into the gnome. Her laughing is cut short, and she looks incredulously at the spear protruding from her abdomen. Charles jerks the spear, and she drops limply to the floor.
Damage Summary
Bandit 7(purple, human): is dead.
Bandit 9(black, gnome): is dead.
Catherine: -5, -1 (-5/38 HP)
Charles: -0 (7/26 HP)
Darrick: -6 (26/41 HP)
Kaelan: -1 (-2/36 HP)
Sepoto: -2 (11/22 HP)
Trebuchet: -0 (21/30 HP)




Key:
Pink: Catherine
Yellow: Darrick
Blue: Kaelan (on the table)
Green: Charles
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Light Blue: Bandit8(Elf)
White: Bandit10(HalfOrc)


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 6, 2007)

"Hell and *damn*!" Darrick groans, pressing his attack.  His swings have lost their practiced edge, and have become frantic and sloppy...he's almost flailing at his foe now.  "We're not losing anyone," he mutters to himself, "Not today, not on my watch!"

[sblock]
So much for grace under pressure....  Attacking Bandit8; 10 to hit, with a 2 point power attack, and 7 damage  if by some miracle this hits.

If Bandit8 is already down, Darrick will instead pour a Potion of Cure Light Wounds down Catherine's throat, keeping up a steady stream of curses as he does.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 6, 2007)

_Can't let...it end yet...not like this..._

[sblock=Notes, Round 4]
Here's as good a place as any to spend an action point!   I'll use one to stabilize myself automatically.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Darrick and Sep', take out Elf! The Half-Orc will be my burden!

Charles continues his focus on his target and makes some quick footwork in order to get into a good position against the Orc. He puts his all into taking him down.

[sblock]I believe the Half-Orc is going to be ahead of me in Init order... so I'll let you pick where Charles move, as long as as he is five feet away from the Half-Orc... hopefully able to activate Skirmish. If the Half-Orc doesn't move, then Charles D-7. If the Half-Orc gets in the way, he'll use Tumble to avoid AoO.

Use an Action Point on his attack.

Attack; Action Point (1d20+6=11, 1d6=6)  (17 total)

Damage (1d8+4=9)

If he moves 10 feet away from he started(like to D-7 for example), then he gets Skirmish too:

Skirmish (1d6=4) (Would be a total of 13 damage)

AC vs Half Orc: 18 or 19 with Skirmish (22 or 23 vs AoO)
AC vs everything else: 17 or 18 with Skirmish (21 or 22 vs AoO)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2007)

"Re-targeting," Trebuchet says gleefully. "No clear path to elf. Focusing on half-orc."

The flaming ball that had just grazed the half-orc curves around and rolls straight at him again. Meanwhile, the globe that finished off the human pauses over the human's body, then hurtles directly at the half orc, pinning him between two oncoming orbs of fire!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 7, 2007)

Kaelan strikes two blows at the gnome, unfortunately the strong half orc hits him hard as well.  As he fall into unconsiousness he whispers..."Hello again Brother..."


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 7, 2007)

Watching Catherine fall to the floor enrages Sepoto, and he slashes through the wound the elf inflicted without even registering it, leaping forward and pressing his attack with wild, simian abandon.

[SBLOCK] Attacking Bandit8 (Elf).
Kukri Attack = 10 
Might as well try an Action Point too: Action Point Result = 5 
For a total of 15 to hit,
Damage, if needed = 2 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 7, 2007)

The elf lunges at Sepoto, and catches him with the blade in his right hand. It cuts into Sepoto's arm, but the shifter barely flinches at the wound. 

The half orc rushes forward to attack Darrick, not heeding the danger that Charles's spear poses. The spear cuts into the man's arm, but he still manages to deliver a precision cut into Darrick's back with his great sword. Darrick roars in pain and tries to keep his attention divided between the elf and the half orc. 

Sepoto, enraged by seeing Catherine drop lunges toward the elf with his kukri, but the elf easily parries the attack away. 

Darrick, perhaps distracted by the downing of his comrades, or the recent wound in his back, is unable to focus enough and his clumsy strike is easily pushed aside by the elf's blades. 

Charles thrusts his spear forward at the half orc, but the orc twists away from his attack. 

The orc's dodge puts him directly in the path of Trebuchet's second flaming sphere. The man collapses to the ground, covered in a wreath of flames. 

Damage Summary:
Bandit 10: is dead
Catherine: -0 (-5/38 HP)
Charles: -0 (7/26 HP)
Darrick: -10 (16/41 HP)
Kaelan: (-2/36 HP)
Sepoto: -5 (6/22 HP)
Trebuchet: -0 (21/30 HP)





Key:
Pink: Catherine
Yellow: Darrick
Blue: Kaelan (on the table)
Green: Charles
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Light Blue: Bandit8(Elf)


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 7, 2007)

Sepoto, still snarling with rage, shows the elf the same 'mercy' the bandits gave his fallen companions.

[SBLOCK] Kukri Attack = 19 
Another Action Point, to be sure: Action Point = 1 , for a total of 20.
Kukri Damage = 4 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 7, 2007)

*Kaelan -3/36hp 1DR remain, 3 hp healed*

Kaelan's brother stands over his prone form.  The two forms look almost exactly the same.  Kaelan's brother reaches a hand out to help his brother up, but Kaelan gets up stubbornly without his help.  "You should really get better tactics."

"I tried, but the gnome was more heavily armored than I thought a spellcaster would be."

"Not that imbecile, you have other abilities besides cutting things into pieces, and you know which I am talking about."

"I will not take another form again, I honor you and our people through my form!"

"But the Revenant blades, they are smart, they learn as much about their foe before engagement as they can.  Normally through stealth, but you are good at deception as well.  I suggest you use it to your advantage.  Before you die.  Now go!"

Kaelan sighs.  "Until we meet again."

Kaelan's brother waves his hand, and Kaelan slumps back to the floor of ethereal nothingness.


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 8, 2007)

Charles stares blankly. I was going to kill him...

He regains focus and walks to Kaelen and tries to get him to drink a potion of cure light wounds by pouring it into his mouth.


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 8, 2007)

The last trace of panic is suddenly gone, as Darrick sees his companions scattered upon the ground.  His sword stroke is smooth, sure, and devastating....

[sblock]
Well, that's better.  Natural 20 to hit, 6 damage.  Confirmation roll is just 15, for 8 damage.

If Sepotot took him down, Cure Light Wounds potion for Catherine.  Gotta get the healer on her feet!
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 9, 2007)

The elf lunges at Sepoto, catching the young shifter off guard. Sepoto's enhanced senses do little to prepare him as the blade sinks deeply into his chest. Sepoto blinks in disbelief and collapses to the ground. "Aww, too bad. Now it's your turn little boy!" With his other blade the elf finds a weak point in Darrick's guard and cuts him deeply through his shield arm. 

Darrick returns the favor with a heavy strike right past the elf's blades this time, cutting swiftly through the elf's throat. The smirk on his face is still present even in death.

Charles moves to Kaelan's side, and forces a healing potion down his throat. Kaelan groans and opens his eyes. Surveying the area, he sees that all of the bandits are down, but the group has paid a heavy price for this victory, as Sepoto and Catherine are down on the ground; while Charles, Darrick, and Kaelan himself are heavily wounded. 

Damage Summary
Bandit 8: is dead
Darrick: -14 (3/41 HP)
Kaelan: +5 (3/36 HP)
Sepoto: -7 (-1/22 HP)

(Now is as good of a time as any to award EXP. Everyone has earned 1537 EXP, bringing them up to 8887/10000.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 9, 2007)

*Kaelan 3/36hp 1DR remain, 3 hp healed*

Kaelan sits up and looks around at the sorry state of the companions.  With Catherine down, he jumps immediately into a leadership role.  "Darrick secure the door, we may be here a few minutes."  He rolls off the table, and pulls out his wand.  Blood was pouring from Sepoto's chest.  He taps Sepoto with the wand and then Catherine.  He then keeps using the wand until they are both conscious.  Once Catherine is awake, he says, "we need your wand, it is better to use it's power now than my own wand.  We should only need about five minutes.  Hopefully nobody heard anything."   As his wounds begin to mend, he says, "I don't like to do this but I have too."   He then changes form, as best as he can to appear like the elf that lay bleeding on the ground.  "I'm going out there to see what I can learn."

With further thought, he picks up the elves blades, as well.  "Anything here magical?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2007)

Trebuchet enters the room and looks around. Though he lacks facial expression, his dismay is evident in his posture.

"As much as I would prefer to boil the flesh off the bandit leader..." The two fireballs evaporate into sulfurous puffs of smoke. "...a withdrawl to regroup seems advisable."


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay. I got an idea. The next time we forced into a small room like that... we don't go in, and lure them out with fireballs, arrows, axes, and pebbles. Felt like a caged animal in here.

Charles takes a chair[or barrel? What were they sitting on anyway] and sits down. He chugs down a potion of Cure light wounds.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Catherine leans heavily on her halberd while attending to the wounded. Catherine looks at Kaelan with an incredulous look on her face. "Kaelan, we have to withdraw. We don't have the resources to press on at the moment, as Trebuchet can attest to. Also, what in the name of the host do you hope to accomplish by going out there? You don't speak their language, so they will likely attack you immediately. Are you trying to get yourself, and possibly everyone else killed? We'll make camp a short ways away from the temple and try again later." 

Catherine looks up at Trebuchet while she is attending to the living parts of the warforged. "Can you look for anything enchanted here, as Kaelan asked? I didn't think to prepare any spells for that today."

After a few minutes to let the healing magic work, Catherine looks around the room. "We've got to get out of here before someone comes to investigate all the noise. So grab anything that looks like it might be useful and let's get moving."

[sblock=Magic Used]
3 Charges each on Kaelan, Catherine and Darrick. 1 Charge each on Charles and Sepoto. 1 Cure Light Wounds Spell on Trebuchet.

HP Restored
Kaelan: +33 HP over 3 minutes.
Catherine: +33 HP over 3 minutes.
Darrick: +33 HP over 3 minutes.
Charles: +11 HP over 1 minute.
Sepoto: +11 HP over 1 minute.
Trebuchet: 7 HP (after 50% reduction)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2007)

"I apologize, Catherine," Trebuchet says, sounding genuinely sorry. "I'm not equipped to detect magical emanations. Only to emit them, in a variety of energy forms."

After Catherine's spell, almost all the damage to Trebuchet's body is healed. The Repair potion he'd taken earlier had regenerated most of his metal components, and her spell replaces the lost living portions.

(28/30 HP)


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> "I apologize, Catherine," Trebuchet says, sounding genuinely sorry. "I'm not equipped to detect magical emanations. Only to emit them, in a variety of energy forms."




"No apologies needed. Destruction is your job, and you do it quite well."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 9, 2007)

Kaelan uses two charges of his wand, one each for Catherine and Sepoto.

The large table in the center of the room is surrounded by four stools. There are also a variety of crates around the room which would be used for sitting.

The group looks around the room, finally paying closer attention to the racks and crates of weapons, armor, and various other items. 

Catherine approaches the 4 bodies of the fallen foes, and determines that they are all completely dead. 

[sblock=Various Loot the party found]on the human: 
A black long sword
Breastplate 
A very easy to handle heavy steel shield
2 Potions that are purple in color
15 gp 

Elf 
2 well-balanced short swords
Composite Long Bow
Chain Shirt
Heavy Steel Shield
11 Arrows
5 gp

Half Orc
A well-balanced black great sword
Breastplate
2 Potions that are purple in color
1 Potion that is blue in color
50 gp 

Gnome
Small well-made, black short spear
Small Chain Shirt 
Small easy to handle light steel shield
2 Potions that are purple in color
2 Potions that are blue in color
8 Jade Stones worth 5 gp each.
36 gp

Armory:
10 Short Spears
2 Small Short Spears
4 Hand Axes
2 Small Hand Axes
6 Long Swords
6 Battle Axes
1 Dwarven War Axe
1 Great Axe
2 Great Swords
1 Halberd
1 Scythe
2 Rapiers
4 Short Swords
8 Heavy Steel Shields
2 Light Steel Shields (1 small)
8 Chain Shirts (2 Small)
4 Suits of Scale Mail
2 Suits of Chain Mail
4 Breastplates
1 Suit of Half Plate Mail
2 Composite Long Bows
2 Composite Short Bows
2 Heavy Crossbows
6 Light Crossbows
200 Crossbow Bolts
200 Arrows
10 Dragonsbreath Arrows - Marked as "Property of Ilya" (in Halfling)
10 Serpentstongue Arrows - Marked as "Property of Ilya" (in Halfling)
4 Quickfire Capsules
4 Quickfrost Capsules
4 Quickspark Capsules
3 Flasks of Alchemist's Fire (labeled in Halfling)
3 Flasks of Alchemist's Frost (labeled in Halfling)
3 Flasks of Alchemist's Spark (labeled in Halfling)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2007)

As the loot piles up, Trebuchet says in response to Catherine, "It is true that my abilities were designed with purely destructive intent...however, with some experimentation, I have been able to adapt a few to peacetime operations."

His chestplate splits, revealing the tiny slots that discharge magic missiles...five small holes arrayed around a disc, each at the outer edge.

"Force evocation imminent, please stand clear," he says with some satisfaction. The slots flare with light, and the disc shaped plate they're set into abruptly opens and closes...creating a brilliant blue flash of light. The speed is too great to make out details, but the results are clear.

Hovering about a foot off the ground near Trebuchet is a small disc of translucent blue force. It's slightly bowl shaped, and about a yard across.

"This will support up to four hundred pounds of pressure before disintegrating," he reports. "And will keep pace with my movements. It should carry a significant fraction of the total armory's inventory."

(and to think, I thought Advanced Learning for Floating Disc would be a waste of time. )


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 9, 2007)

Sepoto blinks his eyes in confusion at seeing Catherine standing concernedly over him. Was it not the other way around just a moment ago? Either way, it appeared that all seemed well, their foes were defeated. Sepoto looked at the smirking elf, now dead, and shuddered inwardly. Better him than Sepoto. 

"My thanks, Friend-Catherine, Sepoto is grateful you and he are alive to have these words."


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 9, 2007)

"My thanks, Catherine,"  Darrick says absently, flexing his much-abused arm.  "I hate retreating," he says quietly, "Especially with the lives of prisoners in the balance...but I fear we've no real choice.  But we should at least give them something to think about, beyond relieving them of their armory....

"Sepoto, Kaelan!  Could the two of you, perhaps, quickly rig up some sort of surprise for anyone who comes to investigate?"


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 10, 2007)

Hearing Darrick's suggestion and seeing Kaelan's crestfallen expression at Catherine's rebuke, Sepoto smiles at his friend, picking up a handful of the shortspears and says,

"Friend-Kaelan, we will need to rest before continuing on, but that does not mean we cannot leave something behind to _inconvenience_ our enemies."

[SBLOCK] Good idea, Rolzup, but unfortunately, none of us have the Craft (Trapmaker) skill. Rigging something with the shortspears, scythe, and alchemist's fire/frost/spark at the door may be something we could improvise, however. That is up to Pebele though. Sepoto will be happy to take "Ilya's" fancy arrows if nobody has an objection, I promise to give them back to him/her soon enough,    . [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 10, 2007)

"I don't like retreating either, but we're no good to those people dead. Your trap idea is sound though. What about rigging some of those alchemist's fire flasks to burn the room to the ground unless you disarm it first? As for the disk, let's load whatever looks valuable and get out."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 10, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan bows his head in ignorance and shame.  "Yes captain, I guess you are right, it is time for a hasty retreat.  Where do we stay though?  There is still the matter of the men in the trees outside.  When the leaders find out find out how many men they've lost they will probably kill the prisoners and then come looking for us.  If they don't, they will be even more ready to deal with us on our return."

After looking over all that is found in the room Kaelan says, "All the alchemical items and potions, the weapons are armor of these men, the money and gems, all the arrows, and the heavier suits of armor.  Does that sound good?  I will keep this form for now, if we encounter somebody on the way out, if may throw them off for just a second."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 10, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK] Good idea, Rolzup, but unfortunately, none of us have the Craft (Trapmaker) skill. Rigging something with the shortspears, scythe, and alchemist's fire/frost/spark at the door may be something we could improvise, however. That is up to Pebele though. Sepoto will be happy to take "Ilya's" fancy arrows if nobody has an objection, I promise to give them back to him/her soon enough,    . [/SBLOCK]



[sblock]I think that the party should be able to rig something up. Let me think on what check they will need to use, however.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Fleeing was a good idea, one coffer full of goods ago. Now, I say we use our resources and finish this fight... we'll need to be smart. We've been lucky none who have fallen have stayed fallen, but it seems we'll be fighting a much harder set of opponents than before.

Of course, if you do want to retreat, I won't fight you over it. I do have a demand though: we bring this coffer with us.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 10, 2007)

Catherine looks to Charles. "We are retreating. Load whatever you can that looks useful onto Trebuchet's disk, and rig whatever you can as a trap. Then we're heading out."

Catherine looks between everyone in the room. "Our best bet is to put a bit of distance between ourselves and the temple. Maybe a couple miles away we'll make camp. As for the prisoners, we can drag them with us, or leave them tied up. Sepoto did leave them with food and water after all."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 10, 2007)

[sblock]Ok, so, the party can just make the trap, however they think it would work to rig it. Let me know. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2007)

(OOC - [sblock=Convoluted and probably impractical idea.]Use some rope to tie a few jars of alchemist's fire together, then hang them over the door. Attach rope to doorknob, so that if it comes free, the jars drop. Cut almost all the way through, and set one of the daggers against it...attach it to the door too. When the door opens, it'll force the dagger against the already almost cut rope...ideally completing the cut. Alchy fire on head.[/sblock])


----------



## Pebele (Jul 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - [sblock=Convoluted and probably impractical idea.]Use some rope to tie a few jars of alchemist's fire together, then hang them over the door. Attach rope to doorknob, so that if it comes free, the jars drop. Cut almost all the way through, and set one of the daggers against it...attach it to the door too. When the door opens, it'll force the dagger against the already almost cut rope...ideally completing the cut. Alchy fire on head.[/sblock])



[sblock]This plan sounds fine to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 10, 2007)

"Whatever you're going to do, do it quickly!"


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock]EDIT: nvm, read it wrong![/sblock]

[sblock]How heavy / big is it?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 11, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]How heavy / big is it?[/sblock]



[sblock]I have no idea what coffer you are talking about. All the weapons and armor in the armory are stored in various racks around the room. All the gold and stones were found on the bodies of the 4 bandits that the party killed.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 11, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> [sblock]I have no idea what coffer you are talking about. All the weapons and armor in the armory are stored in various racks around the room. All the gold and stones were found on the bodies of the 4 bandits that the party killed.[/sblock]





[sblock]Ohhh... okay, I read it wrong, I'm sorry. I'll go back and erased what I said. Hmm, seems like grabbing as much I can hold would be a good idea.

Since vials and such are easy/light to carry, a person can hold them. If no one volunteers, Charles will hold them. Charles would also like to take the Dwarven Waraxe.

Probably a good idea to give sep those arrows.

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 11, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]Ohhh... okay, I read it wrong, I'm sorry. I'll go back and erased what I said. Hmm, seems like grabbing as much I can hold would be a good idea.
> 
> Since vials and such are easy/light to carry, a person can hold them. If no one volunteers, Charles will hold them. Charles would also like to take the Dwarven Waraxe.
> 
> ...



[sblock] No problem. I went back and reread everything, too. Had to make sure I hadn't made a mistake.  [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 11, 2007)

(Ok, so Trebuchet has made the floating disk to transport equipment. What all is the group taking? Charles wants the Dwarven axe. Sepoto wants the arrows. 

Is that party going to use Shayuri's idea about the trap, or does someone else have a better idea? )


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock]
Catherine will take all the gold, potions, flasks and capsules in her bag, to be shared at camp.
If we are taking any of the other weaponry, I'd suggest just loading as much as we can onto the disk. 

Trebuchet's idea is fine with me. I just want to keep the story moving.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock]
Only other thing I could thnnk of was a cord tied to the door; open the door, it pulls a weight down on to one end of a tetter-totter sort of affair, which catapaults a flask of alchemical fire at whatever is standing in the doorway.  Rube Goldberg I ain't.

As far as things to take, the weapons and armor used by our foes would be Darrick's choice.  They used them well enough, to be sure...and they *sound* interesting.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 11, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Only other thing I could thnnk of was a cord tied to the door; open the door, it pulls a weight down on to one end of a tetter-totter sort of affair, which catapaults a flask of alchemical fire at whatever is standing in the doorway.  Rube Goldberg I ain't.
> 
> As far as things to take, the weapons and armor used by our foes would be Darrick's choice.  They used them well enough, to be sure...and they *sound* interesting.
> [/sblock]



[sblock]Keep in mind, that since no one has the trap-making skill, the more complicated the plan, and the more moving parts, the more likely the party is to fail. 

I, personally, don't care what the party does. I just need to know what they're doing so that I can make a note of the outcome.

That said, all the plans proposed so far sound feasible.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]The weapons and armor for sure go on the disk, as well as the heavier(more valuable)suits of armor, the half plate, chain shirts, breastplates, etc.  I would also recomend taking all the arrows/bolts.  If we are leaving bows/crossbows behind at least for the moment, we might as well take all their ammunition too.  As far as the trap goes, we could coat the flask in poison, if we have any left.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 12, 2007)

Sepoto collects the arrows, and then begins to help Trebuchet rig the trap. Deciding that some of the bandits might flee into the room to escape the cascade of fire, Sepoto props and wedges ten or so of the shortspears into a half-circle on the floor so that they point inward toward the doorway. 

The shifter is hoping that in their panic at catching flame, the bandits will run in and impale themselves. He will also be certain to darken the shinier points of the spears with any pitch from the torches, extinguishing them before the party departs to plunge the room into darkness to create more confusion for those who discover the room.

"Not bad, Friend-Trenchbucket, hopefully the bandit's curiosity will do the rest!"


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 12, 2007)

Catherine nods approvingly. "That should provide them a nice little surprise when they rotate guard shifts. Now let's double time it out of here. Darrick and I will take the lead on the way out. Trebuchet, you stay behind us. You three, pointing at Sepoto, Charles and Kaelan,  guard our backs as we retreat." Catherine waits for Darrick to fall in, and heads down the hall in the direction the party came from.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 12, 2007)

As the party retraces their steps, they all keep their ears open for any sign that the bandits are on to them. They reach the room where they fought the three bandits without any incident, only to discover that those three are no longer in place. 

They waste no time in continuing their retreat, and manage to make it out of the temple without further incident. 

Once they see the light of day, however, they note that the bandits they had left in the trees are also missing. It is some small comfort that there seem to be many footprints leading away from the temple, but the party really has no time to worry about where their "captives" have run off to.

(Sorry for the delay. My internet connection is very spotty at the moment. Where is the party heading, back the way they came, still?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2007)

"If they have rejoined the other bandits, it will be more difficult to defeat them," Trebuchet notes. "They will have knowledge of our tactics and specialties, and the necessary manpower to try to overwhelm us."


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 12, 2007)

Catherine points off in the direction to the left of the temple itself. Let's move a couple miles in that direction and make camp. If someone wants to try and track those footprints to determine that they did in fact run from the temple, you can either do it now, or catch up to us. As far as them being more prepared for us later, keep in mind that we made a LOT of noise while we were in the temple. If they weren't already aware of us, then I doubt extra time will make a difference.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 12, 2007)

It is clear that Sepoto is curious about the tracks as well, but a frown creases his brow just the same.

"In this matter, Friend-Catherine, Sepoto thinks we should remain together. My feelings tell me the bandits we have defeated may fear the wrath of their leader more than anything else; perhaps with good reason. These men likely have fled for wherever their desperate kind go to when they must lick their wounds. I doubt they will return."

Looking in the direction Catherine suggested for their withdrawal, Sepoto nods with a seriousness completely out of character.

"We may _need_ to remain together should the rest of the bandits find us."


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 12, 2007)

Sepoto said:
			
		

> "We may _need_ to be remain together should the rest of the bandits find us."




"That's fine with me. Let's get going, before anyone starts following behind us. Charles, I need you to take the point position. Kaelan and Sepoto, cover our backs and watch for pursuit. They may pursue, so I need sharp eyes to the rear, and a skilled pathfinder leading us." Catherine points forward. "Move out!"


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 12, 2007)

"Please, remind me,"  Darrick comments to Catherine, breaking into a jog, "To see what I can do to lighten this armor up.  I'd rather not be without it...I doubt that I would still be standing now if I wasn't...but I'm not enjoying running in it."

He offers a strained smile, and then quickly discards it.  "If they've any sense at all, they'll be following our trail as soon as they find it.  We need to keep our eyes open for a defensible area.  And if we find it...perhaps we pass it by, and then backtrack to it.  Set up am ambush, rather than vice-versa."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 13, 2007)

(It seemed as if everyone was going to stick together and head to the left, so that's what I am assuming. Correct me if I am wrong.)

The party sticks together and heads towards a very, very overgrown trail to the west of the temple.

While there used to be a trail here, it has been unused for many, many years, and as such the party is unable to move as quickly as they would like. Still, They are able to cover a decent distance before they find a small clearing. 

No one has yet heard anything following them. Either the bandits did not hear their battle, or their trap worked and bought them some time. Regardless, the afternoon sun is starting to fade.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 13, 2007)

Alright, this is about as good as we'll get. Let's set a camp here, and start fortifying the area. Anyone who needs any healing should let me know now. She pauses, then continues. Also, we need to figure out what to do with all of that gear. We can't just leave it out in the open. Perhaps we should dig a little cache?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 13, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/36hp 1DR remain, 3 hp healed*

Kaelan doesn't say much on the way out of the temple, his shame still over his head like a storm cloud.  Once they reach the decided campsite, Kaelan returns to his normal form.  At Catherine's suggestion of a cache, he simply says, "Or we could hid some of it in the trees."

"I am healed enough for the night, I should be fine in the morning."   With that said, Kaelan begins to clean up his equipment, cleaning off the blood off his armor.  Much of it was his own.  He then moves to his blades and cleans those.  After he in finished he says, "I won't be able to sleep, I might as well take first watch."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2007)

"I do not sleep," Trebuchet reminds the group. "I will remain active throughout the night, perhaps finishing these repairs. You need not worry about watches."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I do not sleep," Trebuchet reminds the group. "I will remain active throughout the night, perhaps finishing these repairs. You need not worry about watches."



(Please remember that Trebuchet does require 8 hours of "rest" in order for his spells to be recharged. If he is actively keeping watch, he will not receive those "rest" hours.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2007)

(hah! True! Chalk it up to warforged overconfidence then. Silly fleshlings! )


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 13, 2007)

"I will take my turn here after Kaelan and Trenchbucket. Until then, I will watch for a while from the trees a little further down the path toward the temple for any who would follow us, taking my rest there."

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will find a comfortable perch in a tree closer to the temple and away from the companion's camp so that he can watch for any who would pursue them. 
Spot Check = 11 
Listen Check = 17 

He will then take his rest in the tree before taking his turn on watch. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 13, 2007)

[sblock]Charles wouldn't mind letting Treb rest while he takes turns with the other scouts.

Spot; Listen (1d20+8=17, 1d20+8=18)

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Spot/Listen:  13/19 [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 14, 2007)

Good night all. We'll set out early for the temple.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 15, 2007)

The night passes uneventfully, with the jungle's background noise the only sounds. In the morning, the party gathers up their gear and prepare to break camp. 

Just let me know what the plan is, and we'll get underway.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Let's get moving. Hopefully we've thrown those bandits into disarray with our actions yesterday.

[sblock=OOC]
Unless someone else jumps in, I'd say we're good to head on back.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 16, 2007)

*Kaelan 36/36hp; DR remain:  10; Hp healed:  0*

"Yes, let's go, but lets make sure we have enough supplies to get us through this.  I would like some more alchemical capsules, enough so I don't have to worry about running out.  Sepoto and Charles should grab most of the alchemical fire, frost, and shock to use against the heavily armored foes."

[sblock=ooc]2 more of each type of alchemical capsule for me if nobody else objects.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 16, 2007)

"We've two options, as I see it.  The first is to hit hard and fast, try to overwhelm whatever defenses that they've prepared as we push forward.  This...may not be the wisest course of action," Darrick adds ruefully.  "Alternatively, our scouts might try inflitrating, scouting out those defenses...."


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 16, 2007)

[sblock]Which(#) of the alchemical items should I be adding to my inventory?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I would say one of each type would be enough, but take what you two will[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm a bit leery of splitting the team up again, but getting extra intelligence on any defenses they have prepared would be useful. I won't order the scouts forward, _unless_ they volunteer for this. 

[sblock=OOC]
And I'll take the other half of the weapon capsules if no one else objects.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 17, 2007)

(Ok, so everyone is rested. Is the group splitting up, or are they going in together? And what is being done with the loot they got? In the trees or in the ground?

I just need to know the details before I can do my part.  )


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 17, 2007)

[sblock=Loot Idea]
Why not bury it, and put a grave marker on it? I'd wager most people wouldn't disturb a "tomb".
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 17, 2007)

[sblock=]
Even better, let's steal an idea from the Old West....  "Here Lies Ardith Decannon, Victim of the Plague, BORN XXXX, DIED XXXX.  Even less likely to be disturbed!
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 17, 2007)

Us scouting ahead doesn't necessary mean splitting up. We could simply enter a hall or room before the rest of the party does, and once it is deemed safe, the party will continue onward. Slow? Perhaps... but hopefully we will be able to avoid situations like our most recent encounter.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 18, 2007)

My greatest concern would be getting half the party a good distance behind the scouts. In that fight near the armory, Darrick and I arrived far too late to have been of much help. That is what I'm worried about. Now, why don't create some sort of false grave to stash that equipment in?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 18, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Sounds good," Kaelan says and he starts to dig.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 18, 2007)

The group is easily able to dig a trench for all of the various equipment that they liberated from the bandit's armory. Luckily, the jungle soil is loose and easy enough for them to work with.

Once everything is buried, they guess it is still morning, and they should have plenty of time to make it back to the temple.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 18, 2007)

Catherine points to the trail they came in from. "Let's get moving back to the temple. Have you decided what you are going to do about scouting once we arrive? We can discuss it as we hike back."


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 18, 2007)

Sepoto stealthily stalks through the undergrowth well ahead of the party as they make their way back to the temple, dropping back on occasion to relay information about the path ahead. During one of these returns to the group he overhears Catherine's query about how best for the scouts to proceed. 

"Friend-Catherine, Sepoto is willing to scout the ruin further ahead of the others by himself. This will allow both Friend-Charles and Friend-Kaelan to remain close at hand. In truth, I am in less danger if spotted...my training allows me to be seen only when I wish it. A bandit cannot catch a shadow."


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 18, 2007)

Sepoto said:
			
		

> "Friend-Catherine, Sepoto is willing to scout the ruin further ahead of the others by himself. This will allow both Friend-Charles and Friend-Kaelan to remain close at hand. In truth, I am in less danger if spotted...my training allows me to be seen only when I wish it. A bandit cannot catch a shadow."





That makes sense to me. Remember to stay at range if you are spotted. Your arrows can buy us time to get the drop on pursuing bandits.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 19, 2007)

"Sepoto will do his best to remain hidden. If Sepoto _is_ spotted by the bandits, he will fade away and bring the foe back to his friends. As you may not see me either, I will make the sound of the toucan calling as I run from them." 

Sepoto considers something thoughtfully for a moment, frowning and grimacing as if tasting something particularly sour before speaking again.

"If through some great luck they are able to capture Sepoto, he will make the sound of a _chakit_ screeching for help, and _that_ should be easy enough to find, also."

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will try to stay well ahead of the group, hence he will probably lose Darrick's aura bonus to his checks. He will take every precaution not to be observed, and will conduct Search checks for traps every twenty feet or before every door/entry to rooms he comes across. 

In the event that he is spotted by the enemy, he will immediately Ghost Step and flee back in the direction of his companions, using a double move the first round after becoming invisible. 

If pursued, he will drop one of his noxious smokesticks to discourage pursuit while he runs.

After each new room surveyed, he will make an effort to double back to meet whoever is the advance member of the party to inform them of what lies ahead, and what direction he should take next based on their mutual consent.

Hide Check = 24 
Move Silently Check = 12
Spot Check = 15 
Listen Check = 12 
Search Check = 24 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 19, 2007)

_I hope I remember what a toucan sounds like. I remember parrots and gulls at least._


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> "If through some great luck they are able to capture Sepoto, he will make the sound of a _chakit_ screeching for help, and _that_ should be easy enough to find, also."




While they are walking, but before they reach the temple itself. Um...Sepoto, one question if I may. What exactly is a chakit? I've heard you mention it before. I'm not the best naturalist, so the name escapes me.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 19, 2007)

With Sepoto leading the way, the group heads back the way they had come.

When he sees the clearing in front of the temple, Sepoto strains to see or hear any activity. He is relieved when he sees no sign of any bandits.

He heads inside the temple, but before entering the first room, he spots a trip wire. He can see that the wire leads to a crossbow mounted to the wall.

He does not see or hear and bandits in the vicinity, however.


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 19, 2007)

Darrick does his best to refrain from pacing, with limited success, and keep darting nervois glances at the temple.  "No signs of movement,"  he observes, in a hopeful tone.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Catherine smiles, but her hand never looses it tight grip on the shaft of her halberd. "And I don't hear any...chakits. That's a good sign."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 20, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan looks nervously upon the temple, waiting with the others.  "Silence is never a good thing.  Remember the lack of sound in the jungle?  They are waiting for us...for him...."


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 20, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "Silence is never a good thing.  Remember the lack of sound in the jungle?  They are waiting for us...for him...."




Hoping the tinge of fear in her own voice isn't that noticeable, Everyone take a deep breath and calm down. We need to stay focused here. I'm sure Sepoto is fine. We haven't heard one of those Chakit sounds, so he's fine. Stay calm.

_Take your own advice Catherine, take your own advice..._


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 20, 2007)

Charles's stomach growls loudly.

Shh! he utters and grabs his abdomen.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 21, 2007)

Sepoto answers Catherine thoughtfully, 

"The _chakit_ are my people, Friend-Catherine, hence Sepoto's squealing in such a fashion will be easy for his friends to know, heh-heh!"

After stealthily ambling ahead, Sepoto spies the tripwire easily, and chuckles slightly to himself at how obvious it is to his keen eyes. Just the same, he spends an inordinate amount of time making sure that such an obvious countermeasure isn't just bait for a _worse_ trap.

After looking back and easily seeing his companions awaiting in the undergrowth a hundred yards distant, he takes a deep breath and attempts to disarm the bandit's trap.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will first Search the nearby area and make certain a second, less obvious trap does not exist, and then use Disable Device to disarm the crossbow's mechanism.
Search check = 18
Disable Device check = 12 Hmm, adding an action point, just in case: Action Point result = 6, for a total of 18 
Sorry for the delay, guys, my 80-hour work week is almost over, lol[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 21, 2007)

Sepoto carefully searches the area around the crossbow, but he finds no evidence of a secondary trap.

He easily disarms the crossbow trap, carefully firing the crossbow in to the wall so that it will not be discharged accidentally.

Sepoto then motions to the party to move up the hallway, as he moves to the next intersection.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 21, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan stealthily follows behind Sepoto, letting the shifter do his work.

Hide 31, MS, 17


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 22, 2007)

Sepoto continues on, carefully checking for more of the bandit's handiwork.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will remain wary of potential traps.
Search check = 25 
Spot check = 22 
Hide check = 27 
Move Silently check = 30 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 22, 2007)

At the intersection, Sepoto discovers no traps. He must choose which direction to continue. He remembers that the party went to the right before, and the left is still completely unexplored.

He sees and hears nothing in either direction.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 22, 2007)

Catherine shakes her head as Sepoto disarms the trap. Well, our withdrawal gave them ample time to setup traps. She shakes her head sadly. It couldn't be helped, but we have to deal with the fallout now. 

_I just hope the prisoners are ok. And what about this artifact? Is it even here?_


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 22, 2007)

Sepoto considers things for a moment at the intersection. 

_"Last time, dexter was more sinister than sinister...perhaps the left this time then. I'Katra does favor those who find their way upon the untraveled path."_

Keeping low and in shadows off to the left side of the corridor, Sepoto skulks on.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 22, 2007)

After traveling about 30 feet, Sepoto finds that the path continues straight, or turns north (to the right). He is also able to see that another 20 feet ahead there is a southern path as well. As far as he can tell, the path also continues straight in the direction he is going.

He still is unable to hear or see any bandit activity.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

"Conjecturing," Trebuchet notes as they cautiously wend their way forward. "Remaining bandits could have done much as we had...setting traps and abandoning the location. Further, they could be on our backtrail, hoping to find what we took."


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 22, 2007)

Sepoto sniffs the air around him, uncertain about what path to take next. Deciding that failing to investigate any path that could conceivably allow the bandits to cut off his retreat would be foolish, he stalks off to the north.

[SBLOCK]
Sepoto will continue to the north, maintaining the level of vigilance he has employed thus far.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 22, 2007)

"I really don't like this,"  Darrick whispers nervously.  "Never knew what was meant by saying a place was 'too quiet' before, but it's all too plain now."

His grips his sword tightly as he peers down the corridor, and then with a quiet sigh, makes an obvious effort to relax.  "They're probably more scaed of us than we are of them,"  he offers, in a lighter tone.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 23, 2007)

Sepoto turns North, remaining on high alert.

After traveling a short distance, the path splits again. To the right is a short hallway, that Sepoto can see opens after 20 feet. However, there is no light coming from the room, so he is unable to make out any details.

The path also continues North for a distance, before it appears to curve to the left.

Sepoto has noticed no traps at the current intersection. And, much to the party's dismay, they still hear and spot no evidence of bandits.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 23, 2007)

Catherine continues to maintain the same distance behind Sepoto as before, but the tension seems to have dissipated a bit. It's possible they did withdraw just as we did. However, I would like to point out that did not withdraw after being discovered by an armed research team sent here for the artifact. They've probably dug in. I wouldn't think there are that many left at this point. Right?


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 23, 2007)

Sepoto follows the short corridor to the darkened open area, the occasional noise from his padded footfalls loud enough at times to make him wince. He hopes that his keen vision can pick out more details once he gets closer.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will follow the short path to the right to find out if the open area is in fact a room, hoping his low-light vision can make out more detail the closer he gets. Kukri in hand, he is moving forward under the assumption that the bandit's may have bunkered up, set traps, and extinguished the lights in the area beyond, so he proceeds with utmost caution. 

Search check = 24 
Spot check = 10 
Hide check = 18 
Move Silently check = 12 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

"Certainly less than before," Trebuchet agrees with Catherine. "But we have no way of knowing their precise remaining numbers. It is likely though that they will attempt to maximize their advantage by attacking from an unexpected direction or location."

He pauses. One can almost hear cogs grinding in his wood and metal skull.

"Say...the ceiling, or floor. Or from behind."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 23, 2007)

Sepoto is able to make out another trip wire across the doorway, despite the gloom.

It appears to be another crossbow trap.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 23, 2007)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> "Say...the ceiling, or floor. Or from behind."




Catherine looks slightly puzzled by the second to last remark. "Huh, I hadn't considered them to be capable of attacking through solid objects. I'll uh...keep that in mind."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Trebuchet fixes Catherine with his unblinking red-eyed gaze.

"Clarification. I meant striking from concealed locations within the floor, such as covered pits, or dropping down from above."

The tone of his voice never changes, yet he somehow manages to convey a certain reproving quality to the amendment.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 23, 2007)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> "Clarification. I meant striking from concealed locations within the floor, such as covered pits, or dropping down from above."




Catherine shakes her head. Based on the terrain, I'd say it's far more likely that we'll encounter trapped rooms, and well prepared defenders this time. I doubt that they had time to build concealed pits or trap doors, if that crossbow trap is any indication.


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 23, 2007)

Darrick clears his throat....  "Perhaps we should try tripping one of these traps.  See what results.  Our presence here is unlikely to be a secret at this point," he adds ruefully, indicating his own armor, "And if we can perhaps force their hand, we can exercise some control over our own response."


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 24, 2007)

_"Oho!"_

Sepoto again investigates the potential for a second, less obvious trap, Upon satisfying himself there is not another, he attempts to disarm the crossbow's mechanism.

[SBLOCK] Disable Device check = 11 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 24, 2007)

Sepoto carefully slides the trip wire from the trigger of the crossbow. Just as he gets the wire almost clear, he accidentally jerks the wire, causing the crossbow to fire directly at him. With no time to dodge out of the way, the bolt lodges squarely in Sepoto's shoulder. 

Luckily there appears to be no further traps in the area.

[sblock=OOC]
Sepoto takes 7 damage as the trap is sprung. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 24, 2007)

Darrick said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we should try tripping one of these traps.  See what results."




Catherine hears Sepoto grunt in pain as the crossbow fires. "Be careful what you wish for..."

Catherine advances up to Sepoto, removes the bolt, and binds the wound before applying a charge from her wand. Afterwards she returns to her place in the rearward group.

[sblock]
Oops, forgot to add, Sepoto: +11 hp over the next minute and six seconds.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 25, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan winces slightly when he hears the twang of the crossbow.  He hopes for the best until he see Catherine go ahead to tend to Sepoto.  Kaelan looks at Charles and whispers, "One of us should watch our back now that we've taken a fork.  What do you think?"


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 25, 2007)

Sepoto stares dumbly at the bolt protruding from his shoulder for a moment. The wire. Far more taut than the last. The shifter touches the tip of the bolt, and listens at the approach of Catherine in her heavy armor. The pain is minimal, surprisingly enough. Sepoto's anxiety ratchets up slightly as he examines the shaft of the bolt still protruding. Poison? No, it did not seem that way, and for that he was lucky.

The _chakit_ shrugs, a look of chagrin on his face as Catherine heals the wound. A painful smile crosses his lips as she yanks the bolt free. He takes it from her hand to make certain nothing extra dripped from the bolt beyond his blood. Good.

Whispering in the dark corridor: 

"Well, Captain-Catherine, Sepoto thanks you. He perhaps needed a reminder of what clumsiness brings. I will examine the chamber beyond, and return quickly if nothing is found. Make certain the others watch the corridor behind them; this bandit's silence is troubling Sepoto." 

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will very cautiously scout out the entry to the room beyond, to see what he can see. If there is nothing of interest, he will double back to the others. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 25, 2007)

"It's no problem. I'm just glad it didn't seem to be poisoned. Be careful when you move ahead, and we'll keep watch here. Once your are satisfied that we are good here, we'll proceed forward." 

Catherine moves back to the rear. "Form up. We're moving when Sepoto gives the word."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 25, 2007)

Sepoto carefully examines the chamber beyond the sprung trap. It appears to be a rather messy kitchen. He finds no more traps, nor any bandits.

When he returns from the room, he is left with the decision of which direction to go. He can return the way he came, as he remembers that there was more to explore that way, or continue North, to see where the path curves off to.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 25, 2007)

Deciding to finish what he has started, Sepoto retreats far enough back to his companions to signal that he is continuing on to the north. After confirmation from his captain, the shifter moves quickly and silently along the curving passageway, intent upon spying any further traps before they find him.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will proceed down the northern passageway, kukri and noxious smokestick in hand, to see where it goes.

Search check = 17 
Spot check = 16 
Listen check = 25 
Hide check = 27
Move Silently check = 12 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 25, 2007)

Sepoto follows that curve in the passageway and finds that it splits again. There is a wider passageway that goes to the North, and he can also see that a bit ahead of him the passage also curves South again.

He spies no more traps, and hears no signs of and opposition.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 25, 2007)

Sepoto considers the junction for a moment, and then continues to the north, along the wider passageway, after making certain his companions know his intent.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 25, 2007)

Sepoto continues North for about 30 feet before the path splits off to the right. The path also continues forward for a short distance before there is a split to the left, and it continues North as well.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 25, 2007)

Catherine gently taps the wall next to her to get Sepoto's attention. She then points to the north, and nods to indicate they should keep moving this way.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Trebuchet ambles compliantly along behind Catherine and Kaelen, his expounding on the tactical situation apparently expended for the nonce.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 26, 2007)

Sepoto carefully peeks around the corner of the corridor leading to his right, making certain that no traps or foes await therein. He nearly jumps out of his skin at the sudden, hollow tap Catherine makes upon the wall. So focused was his concentration while peering down the hallway, the gentle rap sounded almost like an explosion to the still jumpy shifter.

Nearly catching a crossbow bolt in your teeth will do that. 

Looking in her direction, and wincing slightly, he nods. Sepoto then proceeds to the north, following the twisting passageway still deeper into the temple.  

[SBLOCK] Using the same cautious technique, Pebele, just let me know if you need rolls, I think my Inivisble Castle overheated today with all the sensory checks.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 26, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan walks through the kitchen, waiting for a very angry bandit to jump from the cupboards wielding a frying pan.  The thought amuses him so he continues to imagine the man, wearing an apron, and sporting a strange curling mustache.  The thought quickly fades as he once again focuses in on his surroundings.  _His hands begin to caress his blade, Are they even still here?_ He thinks.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 26, 2007)

_I wonder if we are heading back towards the armory again? Stupid temple. Who designed this place anyway? That bastard is probably laughing at us somewhere._


----------



## Pebele (Jul 26, 2007)

[sblock=Rookseye]As long as you keep making notes about Sepoto's level of vigilance, I can make the rolls for him as necessary. Assuming that that works for you. I don't want to hold the game up simply for rolls, unless that's what you would prefer.  [/sblock]
Sepoto continues up the hallway, keeping ever to the shadows and trying to make as little noise as possible.

Right as he is about to reach another fork in the passage, his foot brushes against a small rock, and sends it flying in to the wall. The sound is soft, but in the silence of the temple is sounds like an explosion. Sepoto hopes that no one was around to hear it.

Right as he is about to check for traps, his fears come true, as the passageway in front of him lights up. The sudden light causes Sepoto to blink uncontrollably after all the gloom.

As Sepoto blinks to clear his vision, he sees two black-clad figures standing before him, each holding a sword that is glowing, but pointed at the floor in a non-aggressive manner. They are standing side by side, completely blocking the narrow passage in front of Sepoto.

The one on the left speaks first, in common with a heavy Cyran accent. "What do we have here?" Then the one on the right, with a feminine voice, but same heavy accent, "A rat come for the treasure?" The left "Or something else?"

But they do not raise their weapons, they simply look at Sepoto, waiting.

The rest of the party cannot hear the voices, but they do see the passage ahead light up.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 26, 2007)

Catherine looks visibly surprised by the sudden appearance of the bright light down the hallway. She then looks over to Kaelan standing next to her. "I don't hear combat yet, but let's get up there asap." She then breaks into a run to catch up to Sepoto's position.


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 26, 2007)

"Well, hellfire," Darrick groans, as he charges down the corridor in Catherine's wake.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Trebuchet increases his speed to keep up with the others as they hurry to catch up to Sepoto.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 26, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan quickly strides slightly ahead of Catherine, his lighter armor enabling him to move more quickly. He stops behind Sepoto, with blade in hand.

[sblock=ooc]What kind of armor and weapons are they wielding?[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Charles draws a throwing axe and remains closely behind Catherine. Should battle break out, he'll be able to quickly maneuver to Sepoto.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 27, 2007)

Sepoto cursing his recent clumsiness, can only watch nonplussed as the bright light illuminates the black-armored figures before him. Recognizing the fact that, unlike the other bandits, they have not decided to carve him into small pieces on sight, he decides to make a rudimentary attempt at parley. 

"Oho, hullo there!", Sepoto attempts to speak in an amiable and nonthreatening manner, trying to buy himself time enough for his eyes to adjust to the sudden light while giving the others a chance to catch up.

"Sepoto would be thinking that you are the brother and sister the Boss would be speaking about so often. I am Sepoto, his eyes and ears in Newthrone. Sepoto has come to warn the Boss that cadets from the ir'Kesslan academy have been sent to investigate the temple." Somewhat sheepishly he adds, "Unfortunately Sepoto is thinking that they have arrived ahead of him. They have chased Sepoto down this corridor, so it seems I have been fortunate enough to stumble across you two! Have you not heard the chaos in the southern chambers?" 

[SBLOCK] Sepoto is very wary of the pair, but is willing to give them the benefit of the doubt before fleeing back this his companions or attacking. In an attempt to buy himself some time, he will try to use his horrendous Bluff skill to work his way into a conversation. If the pair seem even remotely threatening or skeptical, he will not hesitate to toss down the noxious smokestick and monkey-scramble back down the corridor to his companions, hooting like a  toucan on fire. If the Bluff seems to work, he will play "bandit" until such a time as his companions and the pair initiate combat. Once the siblings engage while believing him an ally, he will coat his kukri with Red Dancer venom and strike the strongest looking of the two without warning.

Bluff check = 16, Wow! [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 27, 2007)

"We try to be nice..." "...And this fool doesn't even speak the proper language..." "...To lie to us about who he is."

The two grip the hilts of their swords and eye Sepoto, then the rest of the party as they come barreling down the hall. "There are only two endings..." "...To this little comedy of errors here."

The two turn and look at each other, before turning back to the party. "So, will we kill you blindly..." "...Or will you explain yourselves first?"

[sblock=Rookseye]Since the party all came rushing forward, I did not have Sepoto fling the smokestick. If you would like for him to still do so, let me know and I will edit the post.[/sblock]
[sblock=EvolutionKB]Unless Kaelan has a weapon smithing and/or armor smithing ability that I am unaware of, his only information is that they are wielding one handed swords that are emitting light, and they are dressed all in black, including jackets and capes.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 27, 2007)

Catherine touches Kaelan on the shoulder and wordlessly tells him to pause. "So all the other bandits attacked on sight, but you didn't. Which means one of two things. You are either afraid of us, after our actions yesterday, or you are the mercenaries everyone is so afraid of, eh?" Catherine levels the point of her halberd towards the pair. "I'll humor you though. We're here looking for something important, and decided to bring these bandits to justice while we were here. Once we found out there were prisoners being kept here, we made it our priority to get them out of here safely."  Catherine looks determinedly at the pair of people down the hall. "Now it's your turn. What are you two doing?"


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
How wide is the corridor here?
[/sblock]

At the sound of the pair's accents, Darrick's eyes widen fractionally.  Remaining silent, he turns a little, holding his shield so that its blazon can be clearly seen by these strangers.

_We're countrymen,_ he thinks to himself, _But if that makes no difference to *them*, it shan't stay *my* hand either.  _


----------



## Pebele (Jul 27, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> How wide is the corridor here?
> [/sblock]



[sblock] the corridor where the two are is only 10 feet fide. The corridor the party came from is 15 feet wide.[/sblock]
If the pair notice the crest on Darrick's shield, they make no indication of it. Darrick, however, notices that each of the figures have a patch on the right arm of their jacket. Looking closely, he is able to make out the Cyran flag, with some writing underneath. He is too far away to make out the writing, but he could never forget that flag.

They eye Catherine, and in unison they both throw their heads back and laugh for a moment. "We fear..." "...No living being." "And it's hardly impressive..." "...That you could take out a few bandits..." "...And then run away."

They pause, look at each other again, and then turn back to the party. "They have right..." "...To be afraid of us." "But you should know..." "...That we are not part of their group."

"Our job..." "...Is to prevent..." "...Thieves from getting treasure." They gesture to the door behind them. "Nothing else."


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 27, 2007)

Fine then. What will it take for you to ignore our presence while we get the prisoners out of here? And where are they located? If guarding that treasure is all you care about, then surely our goal of rescuing the prisoners shouldn't cause you any problems. Right?
 Catherine lowers her weapon slightly, so the point is now angling towards the floor instead of the mercenaries.


[sblock]
Catherine will try and improve their disposition as well try and determine if they are lying to the party.
Sense Motive: 9
Diplomacy: 17
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 27, 2007)

[sblock]If all else fails, we could always pay them with what we found in the treasury.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 27, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan looked at the pair.  He ached to test himself in battle against these two.  If they had the bandits scared, these two would make a fine test of his skills.  Kaelan for once quickly decides that violence might not be the answer to this question and he says, "The bandits are either on the run or holed up somewhere.  I assume the latter since the two of you are still here.  They will fall before us and your work here would be finished.  We can do this two ways, first we can come to a peaceful decision.  You two can decide that I am not bluffing and we can split the treasure in the room you are guarding equally, as long as we can pick first.  Or things get messy,"  he says as he gives a flourish with his blade.  "Your choice."   Kaelan says all this calmly and matter of factly.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 28, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> Or things get messy,"




Catherine elbows Kaelan hard in the ribs. (In Dwarven) "Don't provoke them any more then we already have. They don't seem to be overly hostile yet, so let's keep them that way!"


----------



## Pebele (Jul 28, 2007)

The two look to each other again, then shrug very slightly as Catherine speaks. Before they can answer, Kaelan speaks, and they narrow their eyes slightly.

Upon seeing Catherine elbow him, they each smile very, very faintly. "Listen to the girl..." "...Or things could indeed get messy."

"We will ignore you..." "...And inform you that the prisoners..." "...Are in the Southwest of the temple." "We will also tell you..." "...That they have three guards." "And are near the barracks..." "...Where more guards may be." "The prison guards..." "...Could actually pose a threat..." "...Unlike the ones you've faced before." "But nothing like us."

They turn to each other again, then continue speaking, obviously to Catherine. "We don't like..." "...That Janus has taken prisoners." "If they were brought to us..." "...It would be our duty to take them to safety." "And leave this silly room unguarded."

Catherine detects no deception from either of them.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

Trebuchet crashes into the conversation with his customary grasp of tact.

"I am curious, erstwhile targets, if you do not take your orders from the bandits occupying the temple, who's command you are under? Are there other forces interested in the state of this place?"


----------



## Pebele (Jul 28, 2007)

The two look to Trebuchet. "We work..." "...Only for ourselves." "Our services are for hire..." "...But our souls are not." "We were hired..." "...To guard this room." "Our employer..." "...Is a terrible person." "And if the opportunity to defect..." "...But still be paid..." "...Presents itself, we will take it." "We do not raid,..." "...We help take no prisoners..." "...Does that answer your question?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

"It does, sir...and madam! Thank you!"

Trebuchet looks at Catherine inquiringly. 

"Orders?"


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you both. We'll be back with the prisoners. Catherine points to Sepoto. Alright, we need to make for the southwest corner of the temple. Be mindful for any more traps enroute. Your scouting has been very impressive so far. Everyone else fall in, and follow Sepoto. We'll stay 30' or so back, just like before.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 28, 2007)

As Sepoto moves ahead of the group again, making for the southwest corner of the temple, he waits until he is out of earshot of the pair, and then turns to Darrick, a perplexed look on his face.

"Friend-Darrick, Sepoto is confused. Why did the Brother-Sister-Guards look like they were black-dressed for a human-funeral? Whose funeral was it? When Master Othos died, many at the academy came to Sepoto wearing this color...is there a reason for it?"

The shifter listens to Darrick's answer thoughtfully for a moment before continuing down the passageway, using his prior caution, albeit with a sense he will never fully understand the human-folk from his master's former lands beyond the mountains.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 28, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan narrows his eyes at the mercenarys as he backs away and follows Sepoto.  _Until we meet again..._  He whispers to Catherine as they get closer to the prison area, "I'd appreciate a little of your vigor wand before the combat starts.  A little bit of power may be wasted, but hopefully it will help long enough for us to dispatch our foes."  Kaelan then pulls out a potion of shield of faith to help protect him during the coming battle.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 28, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "I'd appreciate a little of your vigor wand before the combat starts.  A little bit of power may be wasted, but hopefully it will help long enough for us to dispatch our foes."




If it helps keep us at full combat readiness, then I don't consider it a waste. Catherine discharges the wand once, and then continues down the hall.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 28, 2007)

The two mercenaries say nothing as the group departs, and as soon as the group turns South, the light from the mercenaries swords disappears. Left in the gloom once more, Sepoto leads the group constantly south and west.

Sepoto carefully checks each intersection for traps, and finds none.

Sepoto comes to what he believes is the southwest-most portion of the temple. There is a closed door in front of him, which is pointing west. There is also a passageway leading to the south.


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 29, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> "Friend-Darrick, Sepoto is confused. Why did the Brother-Sister-Guards look like they were black-dressed for a human-funeral? Whose funeral was it? When Master Othos died, many at the academy came to Sepoto wearing this color...is there a reason for it?"




Darrick's stride falters a little.  "It's...it's a way of remembering, Sepoto.  Remembering Cyre, and all those we lost when...on that...that day.  It's the reason that I dress in those colors myself."

He shakes his head, grimacing.  "I'm just as glad we didn't come to blows with them.  There aren't enough children of Cyre left as it is...and I _really_ don't care of the idea of being responsible for any of their deaths.  No matter who's side they're on."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2007)

(This message has been edited out of existence. Thank you for your support.)


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 29, 2007)

Alone in the near darkness, Sepoto carefully examines the door. He elects to wait for his companions before opening it, signaling them from his position as to what he has found. While waiting for them to approach, he alternately listens for sounds emanating from the southern passageway, and places his ear to the door to see if anything makes noise from within.

[SBLOCK] Listen check = 24 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 29, 2007)

Sepoto is able to hear people talking behind the door. He does not understand the language they are speaking, so he does not know what they are speaking about.

He is unable to make out any noise from the south.

As he examines the door further, he just notices a very fine trip wire running along the bottom of the door. He does not see what sort of trap this wire may be attached to, but he can tell that the trip wire disappears inside the room.


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The warforged tilts his head curiously and fixes Darrick with his ruby-eyed, unblinking stare.
> 
> "The information is noted, Darrick, but it was Sepoto that asked. Is there some element in it that you think may be of use to me?" His tone suggests that he would disagree with that sentiment.




[sblock=OOC]
D'oh!  Sorry...I'll fix that now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 30, 2007)

Catherine paces back and forth. "Through the door or not?"


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 30, 2007)

Frowning slightly, the shifter looks to his captain.

"This doorway is trapped as well, Friend-Catherine, how should Sepoto proceed?"


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 30, 2007)

Sepoto said:
			
		

> "This doorway is trapped as well, Friend-Catherine, how should Sepoto proceed?"




"If you think this is the door we need, then disarm it. If not, let's keep searching the area."


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 30, 2007)

Sepoto nods, informing the others that he heard voices from beyond the door. Motioning to his companions to keep a safe distance from the door and any potential danger the trap might pose, the shifter attempts to disarm it.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto makes certain that Darrick is far enough away to be safe, but close enough to take advantage of his Dexterity aura. Disable Device = 20 Oops...forgot Disable Device is an Int based skill, thanks. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Darrick's aura doesn't apply to a disable device check. His aura only affects Dexterity based skills. Just a heads up.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 31, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan stands far to the side of the door.  A potion of shield of faith is held in one hand as he is ready for combat to begin.

[sblock=ooc]Readied action to drink potion when the door is opened.  If we have further time to prepare, Kaelan will drink it immediately before we burst through and attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

Trebuchet takes a position behind Sepoto, with some space between them to let the warriors rush in. He prepares to launch one of his more potent warspells into the room when the door comes open.


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Charles will stand opposite of Kaelen, facing the door.

[sblock]That's if that position isn't already taken. Hmmm, I might need a map or something or this can be confusing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 31, 2007)

Sepoto holds the others back with a gesture from one hand as he prepares to open the door.

"Do not forget friends, let Trenchbucket greet our friends with his magic before rushing in!"


----------



## Pebele (Jul 31, 2007)

Seeing no other way to disarm the trap, Sepoto very carefully cuts through the trip wire and jumps back. An arrow thuds in to the closed door, sending splinters to the ground, but harming no one in the hall.

Once the trap has been triggered, the door is pushed open and the group faces three bandits, who are in what appears to be a barracks. There are sleeping rolls strewn about the floor haphazardly, but no other furniture.

(Based on the descriptions from the party, I tried to arrange everyone as best I could. Please let me know if I made any gross errors.

Neither side has an advantage. So, please roll for initiative, and make your first round actions. I'm sure Kaelan would have been warned the door was opening, so his potion was drank.)





Key:
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Teal: Bandit 8 (human)
Black: Bandit 9 (human)
White: Bandit 10 (dwarf)


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 31, 2007)

Sepoto, realizing almost immediately that the bandits do not seem to have any interest in parley, ignites and tosses the small rod-shaped object he has been carrying in hand since he began scouting the temple. The malodorous concoction of saltpeter, stinkbug oil, charcoal, rotten eggs and sunbaked hippopotamus dung almost immediately begins to plume smoke of a horrifically pungent stench from where it lands.

"I hope there is a word in Halfling for stinky!" 

[SBLOCK] Initiative = 8.  
Sepoto will toss Ranged Touch Attack = 26 his noxious smokestick at the bandit in sqaure E6, and then retreat into square K8 to allow his companions to engage the unfortunate brigands fleeing from his smelly gift. The effect is as a normal smokestick, but any creature caught within its area of effect must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round (ECS p. 121). If the bandits or his companions move first, Sepoto will select an alternate target, lobbing the noxious smokestick into the room to effect as many bandits as possible without effecting his companions. If this is not possible, Sepoto will just move.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

AC 19. HP 30/30
Initiative: 20
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1183187

With unmistakable satisfaction, Trebuchet announces, "Earth Conjuration, stage 2. Hail of Stones." A nozzle extends up from behind his left shoulder, then angles foward. He drops a fleck of green stone into it. "Warning. Allies please clear target zone."

With a coughing noise, a shining green bolt discharges from the tube to a point directly over the bandits. It splays out into a broad green disc...and boulders begin to fall from it directly onto their heads!

Damage: 15pts. 10' radius. No save.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1183203

(note, if bandits break up or a friendly gets in melee, Treb will attempt to get as many baddies as possible into the 10' radius without affecting an ally)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 31, 2007)

*Kaelan 36/36 hp 10 DR remaining 0 hp healed AC 19*

Init:  19 

I'll update this post later, when I get home from work(7pm ET)


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 31, 2007)

Trusting his comrades to deal handily with these foes, Darrick shifts position so that he can see both of the corridors...in case any *other* foes should be drawn by the noise of combat.

[Sblock]
Damn you, irony.  Natural 20 for initiative, so that's a 24.

5' step to K8, so that he can keep a nervous eye on both corridors.  No other actions this turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 31, 2007)

In Draconic, "Are these the prison guards?" She shakes her head to indicate she doesn't know, and moves to close in on the bandits. Once close enough, she swings her halberd at the nearest bandit.

[sblock]
Init 5 
Move to F7 and attack, or closer if the bandits have gone first. Unless I'm more than 20' away. If I'm too far, I will move as close as I can first.
Attack Roll 8 
I'll just refrain from rolling damage. I don't think it's needed.   
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Initiative (1d20+6=19)

Charles first priority is to get into the battle and attack the closest enemy so his comrades can move in. He bursts into a speedy run, spear in hand and attacks one of the bandits. (if he can that is).

[sblock]
Sep do you think you can modify the position where you throw the stick so I can hang ten feet away from a bandit, safely?

Dodge on Bandit 8

Move to 5-7 if the battlefield doesn't change too greatly. His goal is to be able to stop/slow the bandits with the threat of AoO(going for as many as possible) without letting anyone get within 5 feet of him. He doesn't want to get hit by Sep's smokestick(or Treb's spells) either.

He attacks Bandit10.

Attack; Damage; Skirmish (1d20+6=22, 1d8+4=10, 1d6=3)  13 Damage

AC vs Bandit8: 19 (23 if AoO)
AC vs other Bandits: 18 (22 if AoO)

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Jul 31, 2007)

Before the bandits even have a chance to draw their weapons the party springs into action. Trebuchet's hail of stones drops two of the bandits as they were standing up from the table they were at. Before the third can rise, Charles's spear plunges through the man's chest and he falls face first onto the pile of cards in front of him. Darrick notices no other movement or sounds in the area. 

With the bandit's disposed of, what is the party going to do now?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

Trebuchet clicks for a moment, then says, "It seems I overestimated the threat. Disappointing. I will try to do better in the future."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Kaelan sighs as he laments his potion that is wasted thus far.  "Good job Treb, Charles.  Let's go find out where the prisoners are quickly before my potion loses its effectiveness."


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Charles stares in slight disbelief. "Alright then, okay, let's move"


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 1, 2007)

"Yes...let's ah..let's keep moving." Catherine rejoins the others, after another look at the bandits corpses. _They died without even standing up. That was dishonorable on our part. I understand the need for urgency, but still...I wonder what Darrick thinks of this._


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 1, 2007)

"That was certainly...effecient, Trebuchet," Darrick says in a faintly horrified tone.  "Under the circumstances, we might perhaps have offered them a chance to surrender, and gain some intelligence from them."

Sharing a glance with Catherine, he offers an uncomfortable shrug and says quietly, "We're at war, I suppose.  In a way.  There's a fine line between fighting honorably and fighting foolishly, and I'm...I'm not at all certain where it lies right at the moment."


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 1, 2007)

Sepoto looks from Catherine to Darrick, his expression sympathetic but somewhat stupified just the same.

"Friend-Catherine, Friend-Darrick...the _trap on the door_ was of the bandit's design...had we not found it, do you think the bandits would have been as sympathetic for our dead or injured companion? I think not. It is not war. It is simply the law of the jungle."


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Charles chuckles, "Sep is right. I do not mean to be rude in anyway or have us clash over moral ideas and opinions, but in environments like this... you have to put your humanity and your opinions behind your weapons and feet. The superior survive, not the justified. Law of the jungle, indeed.

He coughs slightly and stops talking, rushing to the front to be with the other scouts.


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 1, 2007)

"Perhaps it is the law of the jungle, but surely we are more than mere beasts?" Catherine shakes her head ruefully. "Let's just move on."


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> "Perhaps it is the law of the jungle, but surely we are more than mere beasts?"




Sepoto frowns slightly at these words, sure that the inference is unintentional, but stung all the same. He lopes forward and ahead of Charles, scouting the corridor to the south.

_*Sigh* It seems Sepoto is never meant to understand humans..._


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

Trebuchet glances at the fallen bodies. "Should we not search them? One may have keys or other items of value."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 2, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Good point Treb",  he gives the bodies a quick once over, looking on belts, in pouches as well as any obvious places around the room.  _Kill or be killed, that is what it boils down to._
[sblock=ooc]Take ten on search, I think that gives me a 12.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 2, 2007)

So the party is staying in the room to search them, or did they move down the hall and double back?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]stay in the room[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

(I thought the scouts were checking the hall, while some of us stayed and did a quick search...but I admit, I don't exactly know )


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll freely admit that I don't know. I got a bit confused by the action myself. My guess is, Shayuri is correct.


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 2, 2007)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 2, 2007)

Sepoto, at least, will wait until the bandits and the room are searched before continuing on.


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 2, 2007)

> *Sigh* It seems Sepoto is never meant to understand humans...




Charles, aside from his loud laugh, whispers just as low. "Haha, you are not the only one with that problem. People, and I do not mean just humans, usually can't understand each other just by race when opinions leave things to chance. I am sure there is a Shifter out there you don't understand and vice versa.


----------



## Pebele (Aug 2, 2007)

The party searches the remains of the bandits and comes up with the following.

2 Breastplates
1 Suit of Full Plate Mail
2 Black Long Swords
1 Black Battle Axe
3 Heavy Steel Shields
24 gp
11 sp

1 Note written in Halfling was affixed to the table with a steel knife.

Catherine can translate this for the party's benefit.

Everyone,

After yesterday's debacle, I want you to make certain that no intruders bypass your position to assault the guards watching the prisoners. Need I remind you idiots how much ransom we can get? DO I? If you fail me, I'll make damn certain you end up like Jacobs. 

Janus

ps:Clean Jacobs stupid corpse out of the dining room. I can't eat with it in there.


[sblock=Kaelan]
The time on your potion has expired.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 3, 2007)

After Catherine reads the missive, Sepoto watches the others examining the fallen bandit's belongings for a time before asking,

"Captain-Catherine, if we are prepared, should Sepoto continue scouting for the prisoners?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2007)

"It would seem we are reasonably close," Trebuchet notes. "In addition, there is an implication that besides these men and the guards on the prisoners, that the bandits are not here. This raises the question of where they are."


----------



## Pebele (Aug 4, 2007)

(I'm going to assume that the party is moving forward. This is the last formation that I was aware of, but please let me know if there are any gross errors.)
Sepoto leads the party forward, followed by Kaelan, Charles and Darrick, leaving Trebuchet and Catherine to bring up the rear.

The party continues down the hall to the south towards the area they believe is where the prisoners are being held. The party comes upon a fork in the dimly lit hallway. Before they can decide which path to take, three voices ring out from the east hallway. A trio of bandits hidden in the shadows of the hallway step forward as one unit. Each drops an empty potion bottle to the ground below. The closest to the party (Bandit 8) is covered head to toe in blackened steel armor, with a heavy shield and sword. Next to him, is a human woman dressed in gray (Bandit 9) with a double bladed sword at the ready. In the rear is a massive hyena headed man with an extremely large axe. He swings it menacingly at the party and screams some unintelligible war cry. 







Key:
Blue: Kaelan
Orange: Sepoto
Pink: Catherine
Red: Trebuchet
Green: Charles
Yellow: Darrick
Teal: Bandit 8 (Human)
Black: Bandit 9 (Human)
White: Bandit 10 (?)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 4, 2007)

*Kaelan 36/36 hp 10 DR remaining, 0 hp healed*

Init:  19 

Kaelan quickly pulls out and drinks another potion of shield of faith.  He then says to his comrades, the "Use the alchemist's fire, now!"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Init: 9  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1192392

Trebuchet steps back (to B7).

There's a whirring, clicking sound, and a small tube about the size of a piece of chalk comes out of the side of Trebuchet's head from about the place a human being's ear would be. The end of the tube lights with a bright red light that paints a thin line through the dusty air of the corridor.

"Targeting," he says unhelpfully.

(casting True Strike)


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 4, 2007)

"Cyre!"  Darrick bellows his battle cry, blurring into motion as he charges the armored man.  "Take them down!"  he calls, almost joyfully.  No question, this seems a fairer fight!

[sblock]
Second attempt at a reply...it's _so_ much easier typing when I don't have a toddler in my lap trying to help.

Initiative is 23.

Issue a challenge to Bandit 8, and initiate a charge.  Power attack for three points, and roll a total of....17 to hit and 16 damage..  Actually, that should be a 17 -- forgot that the challenge adds to damage as well.  Although I suspect that the blow will simply glance off his armor in any case....  And *ahem*, will therefore spend an Action Point and make the total to-hit a 20.

Darrick's AC vs. Bandit 8 is a 23, and a 22 against all other foes.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

(psst...remember AP if you really think it's gonna bounce. )


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 4, 2007)

[sblock=Thanks!]
I always forget those!
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 4, 2007)

"Oho! Foes!"

Sepoto turns the corner, bow in hand and suddenly comes up short when he notices the bandits moving in his direction. Drawing one of the dragonsbreath arrows from his quiver, he simultaneously fades from view, loosing the arrow at the woman with the two-bladed sword almost as fast as he disappears. 

[SBLOCK] Initiative = 19 Sepoto will use Ghost Step as a swift action, fade from view, and then fire a dragonsbreath arrow at bandit #9. 
Shortbow attack = 27 
Shortbow damage = 3 
Sudden Strike damage = 8
Not sure what the dragonsbreath arrow does, so please feel free to add any extra damage, Pebele!    
After attacking, Sepoto will move into square B10, the one that Darrick just left.
[/SBLOCK]
After firing his arrow, the shifter somersaults backward, rolling between Darrick's legs as the knight charges, emerging in the spot that he just vacated.

hp: 22, Ki Power Remaining: 3, Action Points Remaining: 1


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 4, 2007)

(I'm not sure what I shall do... so this isn't complete yet...)

[sblock]I'm not sure how many Action Points I have left... 4? 5?[/sblock]

Charles heeds Kaelen's words. He bursts into action and pulls out his Alchemist's Fire and makes a few steps forward.

[sblock]Action Point on Initiative

Initiative; Action (1d20+5=19, 1d6=6)

25 total

Use Dodge on Bandit8.

Move to E-10.

Who should I throw the fire at? None of them are 5 feet within each other. The block in the middle would mean much less damage being done.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 5, 2007)

"Finally a fight on even terms!" Have at them!" Catherine rushes forward recklessly into battle trying to get a clear strike in with her halberd. 

[sblock]
Well the original plan was to move to G9 and attack, but if it's occupied then I'll just move and attack whatever the closest target is within 20' if possible. If not, Catherine will use Daunting Presence on Bandit 8. I hope I can keep these rolls for next round if I don't use them though. 
Initiative 6 
Attack Roll 27, Critical Threat
Confirmation Roll 23
Damage 4
Extra Damage on Critical 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 5, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]I'm not sure how many Action Points I have left... 4? 5?[/sblock]



[sblock]Honestly? I do not keep track of everyone individually. I expected that everyone would try to keep track of their own character in the Rogue's Gallery thread. If you have no idea, I would suggest reviewing the threads to get an educated guess of how many you h ave left. Otherwise, go with the lowest estimate you have.[/sblock]
(I will get round 2 up tomorrow. Sorry for the brief delay.)


----------



## Pebele (Aug 5, 2007)

In a flash Charles draws and releases a flask of alchemist's fire into the crowd of bandits ahead. His aim is spot on, and the flask explodes in the middle of the bandits, and they are all singed by the flames.

The female bandit (9) charges forward and brings the silvery end of her blade down in a tight arc across Sepoto's chest. Sepoto grunts in pain as he tries to turn aside the worst of the blow. Charles tried to spear her as she moved towards Sepoto, But she dodged away from the end of his spear.

Darrick charges past the woman to attack the heavily armored Bandit. He narrowly avoids the woman's blades as he charges in. Despite his best effort, Darrick's sword clatters harmlessly against the man's shield. 

Sepoto blinks out of sight, and fires an arrow point blank into the woman who has no time or room to dodge out of the way. The arrow strikes her shoulder and then bursts with a small fiery burst. Sepoto then rolls into the spot formerly occupied by Darrick.

Kaelan stands to the rear and drinks another potion. Aside from the bitter taste, he doesn't feel any indication that's it working. He silently wishes that it had a more visual display to comfort him. 

The heavily armored Bandit swings his own blade at Darrick, and his blade barely makes it through Darrick's defenses. The long blade scrapes across Darrick's lightly protected area underneath his arm, cutting a long bloody ribbon across it. 

The last bandit continues screaming guttural phrases and weaves past the other bandits and Darrick before closing in on the party's front rank. Charles stabs his spear forward, but he is distracted by the bandit's strange movement and misses. The bandit's eyes glazed with madness, he delivers a tremendous overhead blow towards Catherine who barely manages to dodge out of the way at the last second. The axe leaves a massive gouge in the floor where it struck. 

Trebuchet's guidance spell completes without any problems, and he feels ready to deliver a precision strike at a moment's notice. 

Catherine takes advantage of the bandits bringing the fight to her and delivers a massive overhead blow towards the hyena headed bandit. His wild offense seems to have left little thought of defense as he barely even tries to move out of the way of the attack. The blade strikes home with a massive thunk, and a large wound is left in the man's torso. He doesn't even seem to notice the attack really. Catherine is a bit unnerved by that. 

Damage Summary
Darrick: -11 (30/41 HP)
Sepoto: -10 (12/22 HP)

(The map is up. Sorry for the delay.)




Key:
Blue: Kaelan
Orange: Sepoto
Pink: Catherine
Red: Trebuchet
Green: Charles
Yellow: Darrick
Teal: Bandit 8 (Human)
Black: Bandit 9 (Human)
White: Bandit 10 (?)


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 5, 2007)

With a muttered curse, Darrick lowers his shield a little to cover his wounded side.  Twisting sharply, he swings at his foe...only to watch his blade skitter harmlessly across the man's armor.

"Stand down," he barks, "And you won't be hurt!"


[sblock]
Dangit.  15 to hit, 6 damage.  Still shield-blocking Bandit8.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 5, 2007)

"Die bastard!" Catherine continues her assault on the nearest bandit.

[sblock]
Using Fighting Challenge on Bandit 10. 
I may as well use an action point myself. Maybe that bandit really is reckless!
Action Point Roll 6
Attack Roll 12+1+6
Damage 12+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2007)

"Target locked," Trebuchet announces as he lifts an arm. A cowling on the underside, small with a flat opening, begins to hiss and vent steam. "Ice conjuration, stage two. Ice Knife."

A livid blue light shines from the slitted aparture, then something whooshes out, a blue-white crystal shaped like a dagger's blade. It follows the course of the red beam from the device on his head precisely, so close to Catherine that she can feel the wind from it tickle her ear, to lance at the female bandit.

(Ice Knife! To hit: 27 (glad I used True Strike ) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1193953 , which negates cover and concealment, doing 7 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1193955 , and she must roll Fort Save DC 15 or suffer 2 Dex damage)


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 6, 2007)

[SBLOCK] I'm sorry Pebele, I made a bit of a blunder on that last round. I foolishly assumed Darrick was the blue tile on the map (he is the yellow), although I did note the correct coordinate in my last post, and was hoping you could reset Sepoto in square B10. 

My action will be predicated on where he ends up, I guess. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 6, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK] I'm sorry Pebele, I made a bit of a blunder on that last round. I foolishly assumed Darrick was the blue tile on the map (he is the yellow), although I did note the correct coordinate in my last post, and was hoping you could reset Sepoto in square B10.
> 
> My action will be predicated on where he ends up, I guess. [/SBLOCK]



[sblock]Unfortunately, B10 is occupied by Kaelan, and he didn't move last round, so I cannot put Sepoto in that square. I did notice that you put those coordinates in, but since Kaelan didn't move I figured that you may have confused the coordinates. I should have asked you, so I apologize for that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 6, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Nope, entirely my fault, just wanted to sort out the confusion I managed to create for myself. [/SBLOCK]
_"Heeee-arrrhhhhhh!"_

Sepoto snarls with pain as the woman, far faster than the shifter presumed, flashes one end of her blade in his face before slashing him with the other. After fading from view and loosing his arrow from nearly point blank range, the shifter reappears, nearly tripping over Darrick's ankles as the knight charges into the corridor. Regaining his footing, the shifter tumbles backward again, seems to blur with the shadows, and fires another dragonsbreath arrow from where he ends up just before Trebuchet.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will backpedal, 5' step to square B8 before using Ghost Step again and firing another dragonsbreath arrow at Bandit #9 before Kaelan closes ranks with the woman. 
Shortbow attack = 19 
Shortbow damage = 6 
Sudden Strike damage = 8 
[/SBLOCK]

hp: 12, Ki Power Remaining: 2, Action Points Remaining: 1


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Charles makes a swift jump away back and shouts loudly as he attempts to plunge his spear into human bandit before him, but it's admittedly a poor shot.

[sblock]
5 foot step to F-10.

Attack on Bandit9. (No Skirmish)

Attack; Damage (1d20+6=9, 1d8+4=6)

All attacks following his will gain a +1 bonus.

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 7, 2007)

*Kaelan 36/36 hp 10 DR remaining 0 hp healed*

Kaelan steps forward his spinning blades awash in flame, like the Talenta fire jugglers, only much more deadly.  His blades arc towards the beast-faced man, seeking to find openings in his armor.

[sblock]Five foot step to C10.  Full attack the Gnoll man, using fire weapon capsule on main hand.19 and 16 to hit.  First attack has weapon capsule.  5 damage plus 4 fire.  2 damage on the off hand. [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 7, 2007)

Charles steps back towards Darrick and makes a clumsy lunge towards the female bandit. The thrust is so off the mark she doesn't even seem to notice she was attacked. 

The female bandit continues her attack on Sepoto, striking rapidly with both ends of her sword, and connecting with both. Sepoto wavers unsteadily after the rapid strikes land. 

Darrick moves to guard his injured side, but he must have overcompensated as his opponent knocks his attack aside again. 

Sepoto manages to steady himself enough to tumble back and fire another shot at the bandit, but this time she knocks the arrow right out of the air using one of the ends of her sword. "Is that all? These _kids_ routed the others?" 

Kaelan steps forward with his sword blazing. Both strikes land on the bestial man, but again he shows little acknowledgment of the attacks. 

Darrick's opponent evades Darrick's defensive maneuvers and slashes him across the opposite arm. "Give it up kid, you're out of your damn league here!"

The beast of a man brings his axe around again and this time, Catherine can't evade it. The blade strikes her across the ribs, knocking the wind out of her, even as she feels bone cracking. 

Trebuchet's icy projectile finds it mark this time in the female bandit, and she shakes as cold spreads across her body. 

Catherine's blade (guided by luck or skill) strikes home again on the beast man, and finally the attack seems to register.

Damage Summary :
Catherine: -23 (15/38 HP)
Darrick: -11 (19/41 HP)
Sepoto: -11 (1/22 HP)





Key:
Blue: Kaelan
Orange: Sepoto
Pink: Catherine
Red: Trebuchet
Green: Charles
Yellow: Darrick
Teal: Bandit 8 (Human)
Black: Bandit 9 (Human)
White: Bandit 10 (?)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 7, 2007)

*Kaelan 36/36 hp 10 DR remaining 0 hp healed*

Seeing the grevious inflicted upon Catherine by the beast man, Kaelan decides now is the time to attack without holding back.  He raises his scimitar for a large over head blow at the skull of the beast man, the blade covered in crackling electricity, chilling frost, and burning fire.

[sblock=ooc]Attack the beast man full power attack, use swift action to activate all 3 weapon capsules.  22 to hit, 23 damage total Has the woman avoided catching fire from the dragonsbreath arrows?[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 7, 2007)

"They actually know how to put up a fight!" Charles shouted as he tumbles back. He positions himself as quickly as he can behind Darrick's opponent and again attempts to spear him through.

[sblock]
Tumble (1d20+11=21)

Tumbles to J-9.

Attack on Bandit8. Attack; Damage; Skirmish (1d20+6=15, 1d8+4=12, 1d6=3) (15 damage total).

All attacks against him following mine get +1.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 7, 2007)

"I beg to differ,"  Darrick snarls at his foe, anger lending strength to his arm.  Twisting to the side, he moves to stand next to Charles, flashing his companion a strained grin as he does.  "Time to stop playing with him, eh?"

[sblock]
Better!  25 to hit, but a mere 5 for damage.  Follow this with a 5' step to G10.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 7, 2007)

_Another hit like that...Just have to keep parrying these attacks. No choice._

Catherine does her best to maneuver her weapon into a defensive position as she continues to attack the massive beast man. 

[sblock]
Switching to fighting defensively. +2 to AC for this round. If Kaelan dispatches Catherine's target, she will move 5' to C9 to attack Bandit 9.
Attack Roll 15
Damage 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 8, 2007)

Sepoto staggers backward, nearly falling over Trebuchet, his chest and arms cut to ribbons, the blood flowing freely from the gaping slashes.

_"Trenchbucket.....help...."_

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will take a 5' step to square C7, and quickly quaff a _potion of cure light wounds_, and then use Ghost Step to turn invisible until the next round. I'm not sure on the caster level of these potions, Pebele, feel free to roll for me. [/SBLOCK]

hp: 1, Ki Power remaining: 1, Action Points remaining: 1


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

"Of course, Sepoto." Trebuchet obediently marches forward to block off Sepoto from further harm, even as he discharges a flurry of bright blue darts of force from his torso. The tiny bolts wheel and converge unerringly on the huge hyena humanoid, who seems to be the greatest threat so far.

(Move south one to stand beside Catherine and make sure Sepoto has a solid blocking line. Cast magic missile at Hyena...or if he falls first, then at the female facing Catherine. 9 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197782 )


----------



## Pebele (Aug 8, 2007)

Charles tumbles towards the open door and lunges at the heavily armored bandit, but the man easily swats the spear aside with his blade. 

The woman pursues Sepoto, striking him hard in the chest and sending him sprawling to the floor. The other end of the blade, crackling with electricity slips past Catherine's defenses on her injured side. The blade carves a path up her side, as sparks sizzle across her armor. "Pathetic, children. Run along home, before it's too late!" 

Darrick brings his blade across in an arc above the man's shield, which obviously takes him by surprise. His armor deflects most of the blow, but Darrick's blade comes away crimson. 

Kaelan steps forward, blades flashing in the torchlight. The energized blade strikes the beast man hard in the back, and with a pained roar he collapses to the ground. 

"Congratulations boy, you _nicked_ me. Now it's my turn!" The heavily armored bandit's blade comes up in a rapid salute to Darrick, while the man's gauntleted hand triggers a capsule container similar to the ones Kaelan and Catherine use. His blade ignites in a blaze as he slashes at Darrick again. The blazing blade swings low, underneath Darrick's shield and cuts across his thigh, cauterizing the wound as it goes. 

Trebuchet's darts of force rush forward and strike the woman in the chest. Even as the bolts are landing, Trebuchet is already moving to stand over Sepoto's prone body.  

Catherine is caught off balance by the flurry of attacks leveled against her and does her best to move to a defensive stance, but her strike against the female bandit is easily deflected.

[sblock=EvolutionKB]Yes, the female bandit has avoided catching fire.[/sblock] 
Damage Summary 
Bandit 10: Dead
Catherine: -11 (2/38 HP)
Darrick: -14 (5/41 HP)
Sepoto: -6 (-5/22 HP) (Stable)




Key:
Blue: Kaelan
Orange: Sepoto (unconscious, Trebuchet is standing over him)
Pink: Catherine
Red: Trebuchet
Green: Charles
Yellow: Darrick
Teal: Bandit 8 (Human)
Black: Bandit 9 (Human)


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 8, 2007)

*Edit hp for stabilization*

[SBLOCK] Ouch. OK, optimism: I guess I can keep that potion in my inventory and hold on to that use of ki power! [/SBLOCK]





hp: -5, Ki Power Remaining: 2, Action Points Remaining: 1


----------



## Pebele (Aug 8, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK] Ouch. OK, optimism: I guess I can keep that potion in my inventory and hold on to that use of ki power! [/SBLOCK]
> hp: -6, Ki Power Remaining: 2, Action Points Remaining: 1



[sblock]I rolled for Sepoto to see if he stabilized at the end of the round, and he did. So he will drop no lower than -5.

And, yeah. He can keep his potion and Ki, so that's a good thing! Right? Yeah.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 8, 2007)

Doing his best to mask his pain and shock, Darrick lowers his shield a little and turns to present his side to his foe.  "You're not nearly as dangerous as you think you are,"  he informs the other man, making a sudden lunge which (to his own surprise) penetrates his opponent's defenses.

With a self-satisfied grin, he takes a step backwards.  _I'm keeping him occupied, Charles,_ he thinks to himself, _Now take the bastard down!  _

[Sblock]Yowza.  Switching to fighting defensively, and spending an action point on his strike back at Mr. Smug Bandit: And someone loves me!  29 to hit, 7 damage, critical threat.

Rolling to confirm, and I can't remember off the top of my head if the action point contributes to this as well, so I'm leaving it out: The poot is moot, as the confirmation roll is a mere 10.

Following this, a 5' step back to H10.  Current AC vs. Bandit 8 is 27.  Fingers are crossed.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

Concentration: 12  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1198695

(I can always rely on Invisible Castle to make an almost surefire roll go disastrously wrong at exactly the wrong moment. And I don't even get the satisfaction of throwing my dice at the wall!   )

Somehow, Trebuchet just can't keep his mind on his spell as he tries to avoid the sword of his nearby opponent...


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 8, 2007)

Catherine steps away from the woman as nimbly as she can, and attempts a quick healing prayer even as she tries to keep avoiding her blades. 

[sblock]
AC until my action is 21.
5' step back to C7.
Cure Light Wounds, 11 HP Healed
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Charles looks at the situation. Sepoto has fallen and both Catherine and Darrick are about to wear out, Charles thinks to himself dissociatively. He gives two short glaces at Kaelen and Trebuchet as they assist Catherine. He sees Darrick's defensive stance and begins to tumble forward. "Hey, scum-bucket!

He places himself behind the heavy armored bandit and tries to use his position and speed to hit a weak point.

[sblock]
Tumble (1d20+11=20)

Move to E-9.

Attack Bandit 8. All attacks following Charles gain a +1 bonus to hit.

Attack; Damage; Skirmish (1d20+6=18, 1d8+4=6, 1d6=4) 12 damage.

I'm not sure who my Dodge is on, but I switch it to the Bandit9.

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 9, 2007)

*Kaelan 36/36 10 DR remaining 0 hp healed*

Kaelan watches in grim satisfaction as the beast man falls.  He calls out towards Charles, "alchemist's fire!  The oil will flow through the heavy armor!"  Seeing Catherine in dire straights, he spin his scimitar once more, bring the two remaining capsules in that end to bear their assault.  With all his power he brings the blade down on the spine of the human woman.

[sblock=ooc]16 to hit 25 damage, using AP Cruel AP dice! only a one, total to attack 17 Shayuri, unless you were casting something that required you to be there, you could five foot step and not provoke an AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Shocking Grasp. And I don't want to move off Sepoto for some weird reason... Oh well. We'll see how bad I pay for it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 9, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Regardless of tactics, Sepoto appreciates your stubborn loyalty, Trench! [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 9, 2007)

Charles dashes back towards the hallway, bobbing and weaving as he goes before lunging at the heavily armored bandit. His lunge causes him to shift to the defensive, but the spearhead simply scrapes across the man's armored thigh. 

The female bandit presses her advantage against Catherine, zipping past her defenses and striking her in the chest. Catherine staggers back from the force of the blow and collapses. "Not so mighty now, are you?" Using her speed she brings the other end to bear against Kaelan. The silvery end of the blade darts past Kaelan's hands faster than he can move to parry it and draws blood as it slices into his left shoulder. "Valenar bastard! You'll pay for what you did to my family!" 

Darrick's cleverly timed lunge exploits the gap between the man's shield and the gaps in the armored plates on his chest. The man looks quite surprised by Darrick's excellent strike. Darrick quickly steps back a few feet to try and stay out of the man's range. 

Kaelan brings his heavy double blade around in a wide and powerful arc towards the woman's exposed back, back she turns into the attack and parries the blade to the side harmlessly. 

The armored bandit moves forward towards Darrick with his blade at the ready. Speaking even as he slashes at Darrick. As the blade cuts into the his flesh through the chain links of his armor, Darrick thinks he hears the man say "You did well boy. You should be proud." as he collapses roughly to the ground. 

Trebuchet's concentration is ruined by the loud scraping of metal as Kaelan and the bandit's blades collide.

Damage Summary
Catherine: -7 (-5/38 HP)
Darrick: -6 (-1/41 HP)
Kaelan: -9 (27/36 HP)





Key:
Blue: Kaelan
Orange: Sepoto (unconscious, Trebuchet is standing over him)
Pink: Catherine (unconscious)
Red: Trebuchet
Green: Charles
Yellow: Darrick(unconscious)
Teal: Bandit 8 (Human)
Black: Bandit 9 (Human)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Trebuchet tilts his head slightly as he regards the female swordsman warily, raising one arm protectively as he intones, "Greetings to you, target. Your skills are most impressive. It will be an honor to reduce you to a dessicated mass of cinders. Lightning evocation, stage one. Shocking grasp." He then moves to stand over Catherine's body, flanking with Kaelan.

Small vanes rise from the cowling of the arm he's protecting, and electrical arcs dance between them. He quickly shifts his stance and thrusts the sparking arm at the woman warrior. Though his fist stops just an inch shy of striking her...the lightning spits and crackles across the gap in a torrent of actinic blue light, attracted by her armor and sluicing gleefully through her body on its way to ground.

Concentration to cast defensively: 26  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200605
YAY

Melee touch (+3 due to metal armor on opponent and using AP): 24 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200609

Damage! ZAP! 18! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200611


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 9, 2007)

Still unconscious, despite the pain, Sepoto smiles slightly as the crackling static electricity from the proximity of Trebuchet's spell causes all of the fur on his body to momentarily stand on end.


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 9, 2007)

"Darrick! Catherine! Charles growls as his teammates fall around him, not sure of their mortality. Kaelen, Treb... let's finish this already. He gazes at the armored bandit, gives a competitive grin.

He leaps and tumbles into action, placing himself next to Darrick's body. He gives attacking the armored knight another shot, hoping to capitalize on Darrick's previous attack. He plows his spear forward with a great amount of his might.

[sblock]
I'm going to guess Darrick's aura is extinguished now?

Tumble (1d20+10=21)

Move to H-9.

Dodge on Bandit8.

Attack;Damage;Skirmish (1d20+6=21, 1d8+4=12, 1d6=3)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 9, 2007)

Daarick collapses with a groan of pain and a rattle of steel....

[sblock] Aura is, in fact, inactive.  And Darrick fails to stabilize, with a roll of 2. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> "Darrick! Catherine! Charles growls as his teammates fall around him, not sure of their mortality. Kaelen, Treb... let's finish this already. He gazes at the armored bandit, gives a competitive grin.
> 
> He leaps and tumbles into action, placing himself next to Darrick's body. He gives attacking the armored knight another shot, hoping to capitalize on Darrick's previous attack. He plows his spear forward with a great amount of his might.




(Psst...AP are your friend...)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 10, 2007)

*Kaelan 27/36 DR 9 remaining 0hp healed*

Hearing Trebuchet start to make an odd buzzing noise, Kaelan hopes to take advantage of the distraction, he aims another mighter blow towards the woman's flank.  At the woman he counters, "These people are not your family!  We," he says pointing to him and his bleeding comrades, "are family.  The Academy raises us, and we would be proud to have a swordswoman there like you, too bad you are little more than petty brigands!  We could have worked well together!"

[sblock]18 to hit another wasted AP, one on the roll total, 19 to hit, 18 damage for some reason that hits.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 10, 2007)

Charles darts past the armored man again and lunges with his spear again, but his shield knocks the blow aside. 

The woman presses her attack against Kaelan, her eyes narrowed with barely contained fury. "Valenar raiders killed my family 10 years ago." The darkened end of her blade cuts across Kaelan's right shoulder. "I watched my mother die trying to save me, so don't talk to me about your damn friends." The silvery end of her blade comes across Kaelan's chest scraping against his armor, and cutting a minor wound as it goes. Each time, the crystal on Kaelan's armor flashes briefly before returning to it's normal appearance. 

The armored bandit steps forward towards Charles and slashes him easily across the chest. "Stand still! You are like some kind of little mosquito." 

Trebuchet's electric attack catches the woman completely off guard, and she drops to the ground her hands still clenching the hilt of her weapon.. As she drops, Kaelan can see her mouthing something that looks like an apology to her mother. 

The other bandit's attention shifts towards the group in the main hall as she goes down. "Alicia?! No..." As Charles is the closest to him, he can see easily that the last bandit's resolve is wavering.

Damage Summary
Bandit 9: dead
Catherine: -1 (-6/38 HP)
Charles: -9 (15/26 HP)
Darrick: -1 (-2/41 HP)
Kaelan: -14 (13/36 HP)




Key:
Blue: Kaelan
Orange: Sepoto (unconscious, Trebuchet is standing over him)
Pink: Catherine (unconscious)
Red: Trebuchet
Green: Charles
Yellow: Darrick(unconscious)
Teal: Bandit 8 (Human)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

The crackling spines whirr back into Trebuchet's arm and he steps forward over the fallen bandit's body to face the last man standing.

"Suggestion. Drop your weapon, or I shall take the welcome opportunity to test some of my newer functions."

There are mechanical clanking noises as his left forearm reconfigures; his hand retracts to leave a large, rather intimidating black hole.  The outer plates of his oversized forearm seem to break apart like puzzle pieces, turn, then interlock back together in a different configuration.

From far inside the deep round recess in his arm comes an ominous glow and a deep, throbbing hum.

"What say you?"

(Readying action to spellcast if bandit attacks or moves.)


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 10, 2007)

Beneath Darrick's still form, the pool of blood grows slowly larger....

[sblock=OOC]
Failed to stabilize again.  It's traditional, in our games, to say "I continue to bleed," at this juncture.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 10, 2007)

[sblock]Is his reach 10'?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 10, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]Is his reach 10'?[/sblock]




[sblock=BRP2]
You noticed him closing in to attack Darrick each time, so it doesn't appear that he does.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shayuri]
What spell are you readying?
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 10, 2007)

The flow of blood seems to slow and Catherine's breathing steadies itself. Still shallow, but stable.

[sblock=OOC]
Stabilization Check 09 
Yay for stability!
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 10, 2007)

As the electrified spines go suddenly flat on Trebuchet's arm, the comically erect fur on Sepoto's form falls to a more natural position on his body. His breathing is shallow, but regular.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

(OOC - Oops. Sorry. Scorching Ray.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2007)

*Kaelan 13/36 7 DR remaining 0 hp healed*

Kaelan looks dumbly at the dead woman and the black hole through her chest.  "Good job Treb," he says simply.  Reality then returns and he remembers the heavily armored man nearby.  "Treb, Charles keep him busy! I'm going to wake Catherine!"  Kaelan pulls out his wand and touches the knight on the back.

[sblock=ooc]4 hp healed  [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Charles drops his spear and tumbles over Darrick's body, but tripping and stumbling over his body. After he recovers from the failed attempt and moves forward, he pulls out his throwing axe. He stops suddenly and chucks it with great force at the armored  bandit aiming for the most vulnerable spot visible.

[sblock]
DC+2
Tumble (1d20+10=11)

A 1!!! Oh god haha. Hmm, what negative effects could that result in? Either way, I fail the check.

Drop Spear, Draw Throwing Axe.

Move to F-10.

Attack; Damage; Skirmish (1d20+6=26, 1d6+2=8, 1d6=2) 10 damage

Critical! Well, a 20 right after a 1... hmm... confirmation roll:

Confirmation (1d20+6=19)

Crit Damage (1d6=5) 15 Damage Total if confirms.

I hope I don't get cut down before I can make the attack.
AC vs Bandit8: 18
AC vs Bandit8's AoO: 22

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2007)

[sblock=BRP2]Us an AP on the crit confirmation, if you have any left that is.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 11, 2007)

[sblock]Well, I believe it's too late to. And I am not sure how many I have left, I assume 1 and I'd rather save it for initiative against that Halfling boss.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 12, 2007)

[sblock]Hey all, sorry about the delay. I'll have the outcome of this round up tomorrow. I just built a new computer, which took much longer than I expected, and I just got it online this evening. But, at least it looks awesome and performs like a beast.  See you all tomorrow![/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 12, 2007)

Charles darts forward but stumbles as he draws his throwing axe as he moves past the armored man. The man takes the opportunity to knock the axe out of Charles's hand before he can throw it. Charles tries to stop the attempt but can't quite manage to distract the man or keep a tight grip on the axe, and it tumbles to the ground and clatters noisily. 

Kaelan discharges the wand and its healing energies course over Catherine. Some of her wounds begin to heal, but she does not regain consciousness. 

The armored man slings his sword up and back into its sheath on his back. "Alright, you win kids. I have to give you credit, you've surprised me. Let me tend to your friend here, and I'll give you whatever help I can. I've got some potions for your friends here, if you can give one to Alicia there. I've got the keys to the cell, and some information on the prisoners." 

Even as he is talking, he is tending to the wounds on Darrick. Everyone seems a bit surprised, but the man seems to be an expert in first aid. Under his care, the bleeding slows, and then stops. Darrick's eyes flutter open as he regains consciousness. 

Trebuchet stands ready with a spell, but the man has made no hostile actions as of yet.

Damage Summary:
Catherine +4 (-2/38)
Darrick +5 (3/41)


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 12, 2007)

[sblock]Curse that natural 1! Well I suppose it's best he lived.[/sblock]

Charles looks at him with suspension. After a few thoughts, he shrugs and he lowers his guard. "A truce? Okay, that can work.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 13, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan taps Catherine again with the wand, then speaks to the armored man.  "Why would you help us?  Why not just surrender yourself?"  Kaelan attempts to analyze the man's answer looking for any possible form of deception.  "Yes, give us the potions",  he adds, "roll them over to us."

[sblock=ooc]Sense motive 21, healing to Catherine 6 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

Trebuchet glances at his fellows, and from their behavior deduces that the truce is provisionally accepted.

"Standing down," he graciously informs them, and his arm returns to its usual appearance with much mechanical grinding and movement of metal.

"This of course does not reduce my operational readiness, should hostilities recur," he emphasizes.


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 13, 2007)

Catherine blinks as Kaelan's magic closes some of her wounds. She tries to take a quick stock of the situation. Seeing that Sepoto is still out, she grabs a potion from her bag and forces it down Sepoto's throat. (Dwarven) "Kaelan, what's the situation? You've got it under control, am I correct?"

[sblock]
Cure Light Wounds Potion 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 13, 2007)

"Why am I willing to ignore my _duty_ to Janus. Is that what you mean?" The man shakes his head slightly and removes his helmet. The party is a bit surprised, as the man isn't human at all, but actually an orc. His black hair is streaked with gray. Oddly, he has no orcish accent, but in fact a slight Karrnathi one. 

Kaelan can sense no deception from the man as he continues to speak. "You heard Alicia's story, right? She wasn't lying. I adopted her as my own after her family was killed. My loyalties are to her alone. Once you brought her down, I had no reason to continue the fight." He points at her. "I can see she is still breathing, so I can get her back up, and get us both out of here. If she stops breathing, I will have no reason to continue to care about anything in this world." 

As the party eyes him with suspicion in their eyes, the man reaches into his bag and withdraws four bottles of grayish liquid. He takes three and rolls them towards Kaelan. "There you go. Do me a favor and slide her blade over to me. And then, unhook the two daggers from her back and slide them over. I don't want her trying to hurt anyone and ruin this truce. Then give her one of the potions. As long as you don't hurt her, I have no reason to violate this agreement. If you doubt my intentions, I don't blame you." He smiles faintly. "Ask the prisoners who has been providing them medical attention. I couldn't save them all, but I've kept the ones that I could alive. Despite what Janus wants." 

He points to Darrick. "If you have no objections, I'd like to attend to the young man here. He's quite a fighter. I'm impressed with his skill."

The man taps his finger to his chin. "My apologies, I forgot to introduce myself. Must be getting old. My name is Ducerne. Formerly a knight and medic in the service of Karrnath."

While working on Darrick's wounds, he leans down and whispers something to Darrick. "I mean it. Very few people could ever stand against me in battle. Take this, he presses a small key into Darrick's hand, it opens a box back in the barracks. Third bunk down on the left wall. Under the clothes, you'll find a gift. From one knight to another."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

Trebuchet observes this with curiosity.

"I have noticed," he says, "that you are not the first among your fellows to express dislike of Janus, their leader...and to actively work against his interests when presented with the opportunity. May I ask then, how you came to be in his service in the first place, and why you continue?"


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 13, 2007)

With a groan, Darrick's eyes flicker open...only to go suddenly wide as he sees who is tending to him.  He flinches backwards instinctively, one hand scrabbling for his sword.  He quickly subsides as he glances about and takes in the situation.



> He points to Darrick. "If you have no objections, I'd like to attend to the young man here. He's quite a fighter. I'm impressed with his skill."
> 
> The man taps his finger to his chin. "My apologies, I forgot to introduce myself. Must be getting old. My name is Ducerne. Formerly a knight and medic in the service of Karrnath."
> 
> While working on Darrick's wounds, he leans down and whispers something to Darrick. "I mean it. Very few people could ever stand against me in battle. Take this, he presses a small key into Darrick's hand, it opens a box back in the barracks. Third bunk down on the left wall. Under the clothes, you'll find a gift. From one knight to another."




"Thank you," a rather confused Darrick replies, in an equally quiet tone.  "I've...obviously much to learn of swordplay, even now.  But,"  he adds, making a game attempt at a nevertheless shaky grin, "I do thank you for the lesson.  And the gift.  I hope that I can return the courtesy someday."


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Charles absorbs the story with nods of his head. "Touching" he says flatly. "Would I be crossing any boundaries if I were to ask where Janus is?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I have noticed," he says, "that you are not the first among your fellows to express dislike of Janus, their leader...and to actively work against his interests when presented with the opportunity. May I ask then, how you came to be in his service in the first place, and why you continue?"



After tending to Darrick, Ducerne gets to his feet and turns his attention to Trebuchet. "Janus is a liar, a dishonorable man and psychotic maniac. He lured Alicia in with promises of vengeance against the Valenar, and then delivered nothing but skirmishes with merchants. But, no one walks out on him. 

And though her thirst for vengeance was not quenched, I fear that Alicia has begun to fall under the spell of him, and I fear for her. But I stay by her side and protect her as best I can. There is nothing more I can do. But I now have the opportunity to take her away from here and try to set her back on the right path."

He does nothing to acknowledge that he has heard Darrick, except nod faintly before turning his attention to Charles.

"Janus, his bodyguard, and spiritual adviser are cloistered in Janus' room, to the Northwest. Directly West of the treasure room, where you will find two mercenary guards. I have not spoken to them much, but I feel that they are less loyal to Janus than even I, and you may be able to convince them to help you.

There may be some other men with Janus. After the first night, many left. But some are truly loyal to Janus and stayed. I do not know exactly where they are."


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 14, 2007)

Sepoto groggily gets to his feet, the orange fur on his naked chest still wet with the _chakit's_ own blood. He stares at the vibrant crimson for a moment, introspectively. He then looks to Catherine and smiles as he rises, placing one long, sinewy arm upon her shoulder.

"My thanks, Friend-Catherine...

looking to the orc and his allies speaking to one another, almost amiably, his expression softens slightly and he plants a small kiss upon the captain's cheek.

...and perhaps you and our foes have taught Sepoto something of honor and mercy, the law of the jungle is not _always_ the right way it seems."

Once he gets to his feet, the shifter quickly quaffs one of his own potions, followed by another. He then staggers over to Trebuchet, almost drunkenly.


He hugs the metal man.


"Sepoto's thanks to you, as well, Trenchbucket. You have delayed Sepoto's long journey to the Hard-To-Find boughs of _I'Katra's_ Hidden Tree, and he is grateful. You are a good friend."

[SBLOCK] Sepoto drinks two potions of cure light wounds back to back: Healing = 10, added to Catherine's healing totals 17 hp healed. [/SBLOCK]

hp: 12, Ki Power Remaining: 2, Action Points Remaining: 1


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 14, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan nods his head and begins removing the weapons from the woman.  "Sepoto, would you be kind enough to give her the potion?"

Kaelan looks to Ducerne, "I sense no deception in your words, you are truly an honorable man.  Thank you for the information and potions."   He then leans in close to Catherine and whispers in Dwarven, "Everything is under control, should we have them take us to where the prisoners are and then lock them in there until we are sure they would not betray us?  If they speak the truth, I am sure the Academy could find some use for them."


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 14, 2007)

Sepoto nods at Kaelan, and takes the potion from his hand. He looks at the woman on the ground, who moments ago was his mortal foe. 

Her breathing was shallow. 

Her wounds were more awful than even those she inflicted on him. 

He does not hesitate, pulling her lips apart in a gentle motion and pouring the contents of the flask into her mouth.

_Be well now, as I am..._


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 14, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "Everything is under control, should we have them take us to where the prisoners are and then lock them in there until we are sure they would not betray us?  If they speak the truth, I am sure the Academy could find some use for them."




(Dwarven) "I agree. We can escort them back when we leave here. I don't think that they'll give us much trouble with that idea. I'll let you handle this then."


----------



## Pebele (Aug 14, 2007)

The woman does not immediately react as Sepoto forces the potion between her lips. Which is lucky, as Kaelan finishes removing her weapons just as her eyes flutter open.

When she sees that those tending her are the ones she was trying to kill, she immediately moves for her weapons. Finding them gone, she begins to scream. "What do you bastards want? Ducerne, what did you do to him?!"

Ducerne does not move, but instead calls out to her. "Alicia. I am here, they have spared us. We are going to free the prisoners and allow these people to slay Janus. And we will start over. Somewhere safe, somewhere better than this. We have been given a second chance for happiness."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 14, 2007)

[sblock=Pebele]
What did those potions do, or do we know that?
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 14, 2007)

[sblock]Oops, sorry. Potions were potions of lesser vigor, 11hp over 11 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 15, 2007)

*Kaelan*

As Kaelan pulls the woman's weapons away, he grits his teeth annoyingly, and says to the woman, "Do not worry too much, your wounds will heal, I take it Ducerne will see to that.  You both are quite the warriors."

He then turns to Ducerne, "I know you would not betray us, but will you take us to the prisoners?  At least then you can tell us who needs the most help.  There are quite a few traps set around here as well, perhaps to could lead us around any that lie in our path ahead."


----------



## Pebele (Aug 15, 2007)

Ducerne eyes Alicia carefully and nods when he is satisfied that she will not make any hostile moves. He turns to Kaelan and nods. "The prison is just down that hall there," he points to the hall that Kaelan and Sepoto are still in. "I have the key, so there will be no traps to worry about. I do not believe that Janus would trap his own room, but I am not privy to his most private plans."

Alicia gets to her feet, looking between Ducerne and the group. She is obviously not enthused about this situation, but she says nothing and makes no moves to try anything.


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 15, 2007)

"Then let's get moving. Ducerne, we'll let you lead the way. Kaelan will follow behind. I'll attend to the remainder of the wounds while we are heading down there."

[sblock]
I was at 4, plus the 11 over time from the potion, so I'll use two charges on myself to get close to full. 2 Charges on Darrick to bring him to 36. Who else needs healing? I'll use charges as needed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Trebuchet looks notably awkward while Sepoto hugs him, standing stiffly with his arms at his side. He relaxes visibly once the shifter releases him, though he does rumble, "You are welcome...friend Sepoto." He then returns to watching the two prisoners/truce-ees and when the group departs, he follows at his usual place in the rank and file.


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 15, 2007)

Sepoto nods at Catherine after she has finished using the wand on herself.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto could use a charge, currently at 12/24 hp. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 15, 2007)

[sblock=Expended Charges]
7 total. I'll edit this as other people post.
2: Catherine
2: Darrick
2: Kaelan
1: Sepoto
edit: oops, I forgot to mention each charge is +11 hp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 15, 2007)

Ducerne leads the group down the hall, and Alicia falls in towards the middle of the group. About 40 feet from where the battle took places, the group finds a large metal door.

Ducerne reaches in to his pocket and extracts a ring of keys. He carefully eases one in to the lock, and there is a loud *click* as the latch is released. He pushes the door open and the first thing the group notices is a rather strong and unpleasant odor that hits them. "I kept them alive. I couldn't do much about their living conditions, though." Ducerne stands aside to let the group in.

"The merchant couple is only a bit roughed up. You will have to ask them for details on their condition. Same with one of their guards. The other guard, though... She has to be kept unconscious. Some sorta magician or some such. Makes weapons out of nothing. She's alive, though."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 16, 2007)

*Kaelan*

[sblock=Yeoman]I could use two charges, that would put me at 35/36[/sblock]

As Ducerne as Alicia lead the way, Kaelan begins thinking about the battle ahead.  This one nearly killed all of them.  If not for Treb's timely spell, the battle probably would have been over, with them on the losing end.

As the horrible stench from the cell hit Kaelan, he reeled back momentarily.  Once his eyes adjusted to the gloom within, he could make out a few people, one of them lying on the floor.  "Come on out people, we'll take you somewhere safe.  Catherine, can you tend to the spellcaster?  If she is out for revenge she may be able to help us take down the leaders.  Ducerne go ahead and give Darrick the keys."

As the prisoners are filing out, Kaelan tries to position himself to cut off Ducerne and Alicia in case they try to escape.  Once everybody is out of the cell and Darrick has the keys, Kaelan says, "At this point, we come an unsuitable choice.  We need to put the two of you in the cell.  I am sure you understand that you can't be trusted.  I don't want this to come to violence.  If you want to be sure that we come back and release you, please tell us all you can about the halfling, the shaman, and the bodyguard.  From what you and others have said about the halfling, you don't want him to be the one releasing you."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

Trebuchet's head twitches to look at Kaelan with what could very well be surprise.


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 16, 2007)

"Right, I'm on it." Catherine applies a charge from her wand to the injured spellcaster. While doing so, she attempts to ascertain the extent of injuries of the others. Catherine hears Kaelan order the two prisoners to stay behind. "He's right. It's for the best, but I promise we'll be back when we have dealt with Janus."


----------



## Pebele (Aug 16, 2007)

Once the group is inside the prison, they try to calm the prisoners.

Three people are conscious, a middle-aged man and woman, who are huddled together. They have minor abrasions over their faces and hands. When they are examined, it is obvious they have no serious injuries. "Thank you, thank you, thank you!" The man speaks to the group, not really providing any information, and instead consoling his wife.

The other conscious person is a large, bearish man. He has very dark skin, and has obviously been quite badly beaten. When examined, he is found to have moderate injuries. "I will survive. You must attend to Tarshana. The others are all dead." He seems to not care much for talking, and instead watches intently while Catherine attends to the unconscious woman.

As Catherine examines the woman, she finds that she has sustained severe injuries. The woman is very petite and very wiry. Something about the woman tugs on Catherine's memory, but she is too involved in trying to heal her that she can't place it. The woman would probably be quite striking, were it not for the fact that her face was so bloodied and swollen.

Catherine applies her wand, and slowly the woman awakens. Immediately she tenses and snarls, and a sword that seems to be made of blue light appears in her right hand. "Tarshana! Stand down! We are being helped." The gruff man speaks sharply to the woman, and the sword vanishes. 

She winces and speaks to Catherine "Deception will not be tolerated." She then looks to the dark-skinned man "Captain, you trust too easily. Explain the situation, please."

Ducerne and Alicia exchange looks, and Alicia clenches her fists at her sides. Ducerne lays a hand on her shoulder and speaks to Kaelan. "We nearly destroyed you, and yet you expect us to remain locked here while you take on Janus? And we are to assume that despite your near total defeat, you will survive and return for us? Surely you see that we cannot accept this."


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 16, 2007)

Darrick takes a step forward, and puts one hand on Catherine's arm.  "This isn't right, Catherine," he says flatly.  "It's not honorable."

He turns to Kaelan, spreading his hands.  "You're right that it's the most...prudent course of action.  Trusting them doesn't make much logical sense.  But nor does the fact that Decuerne has chosen to help us.

"We're not like these bandits.  Nor, I think, is Ducerne.  I don't want to leave two people helpless in these cells at the mercy of that halfling.  I wouldn't do that to anyone, friend _or_ foe."

Darrick looks at Ducerne now, grimly.  "His word is good enough for me."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 16, 2007)

Darrick said:
			
		

> "His word is good enough for me."



 (Elven)"And what are you proposing? Do you trust him enough to fight alongside him, or are you suggesting we let them go?" _Am I choosing convenience over honor?_ Catherine looks worried. (Elven, then Dwarven, then Draconic) "Well, what now? Ducerne has got a point. If we had trouble with them, then what of Janus's group? I'd guess he has his two sidekicks, and maybe some flunkies in there with him. But can we trust them to fight alongside us, or to withdraw peaceably?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

"If I may," Trebuchet inserts, "While I am all in favor of unleashing a hail of devastation upon Janus and his loyal followers, I feel compelled to point out that doing so is not in our assigned mission objectives. We have only to find the artifact and return it to be successful. By freeing the prisoners and depleting his manpower, we have already significantly impacted Janus' ability to terrorize this area. If we fall in an attempt to destroy him, despite numerous warnings of his prowess and nearly being overwhelmed by his lessers, we will not be able to complete our assignment."

He pauses, then notes, "And the freedom of these folk may be as short-lived as we."


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 16, 2007)

Sepoto moves forward and stands with Darrick, expressing his solidarity with the knight's position with this simple gesture. Looking from Kaelan to Catherine with a look that is almost apologetic, he whispers in Draconic,

"We have no choice but to trust them now. You are both correct, we _cannot_ be sure in trusting them, but they are correct as well. We were soundly beaten. Their aid, if freely given may help us in our own battle to come with this greater foe."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 16, 2007)

Catherine looks surprised by Trebuchet's frankness. (Draconic and Elven) "Trebuchet does have a point. We were nearly defeated taking on three of the stronger henchmen. Janus and his cronies may pose more of a threat than we can handle alone. I don't know if we can trust Ducerne and Alicia, but I would be willing to trust the prisoners to fight with us. If we were to take on Janus, we could use all the help we can get. I bet the mercenaries could be persuaded to work with us, and the prisoners might help us if we can arm them." 

She pauses, and looks back and forth at the group. (Continuing in both Draconic and Elven) "I'd say we put it to a vote. I'll go along with whatever we decide. My personal feelings are that it's too soon to trust these two, but I wouldn't be opposed to just letting them get out of here. The risk of us not returning and them languishing forever in the cell is pretty severe, especially given that they might not be enemies. I know Darrick and Sepoto are for fighting alongside them. Trebuchet's point is also valid. Kaelan and Charles, what do you think?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 17, 2007)

The merchants remain huddled in the corner together, whispering softly to one another.

As the group continues to speak amongst themselves, the two merchant guards confer among themselves as well. 

Ducerne spends the time speaking to Alicia, and gradually her posture softens and her fists unclench. Ducerne puts an arm around her shoulder, and waits to hear from the group.

If any of the people in the cell understand what the party is discussing, they make no signs of it.


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 17, 2007)

Sepoto nods in agreement after Catherine's speech.

"Sepoto is willing to trust our former foes. Janus seems to hold his loyalties with coin and fear; two ties that are easily severed. Perhaps we can show them that there are other causes worth fighting for, causes that reward in other ways. Sepoto is certain we would rather have Alicia's blades on our side than on that of Janus. Sepoto thinks Friend-Darrick likely shares this opinion about Ducerne."  

He pauses looking to Trebuchet, before speaking again,

"Friend-Trenchbucket is correct as well, perhaps we do not need this fight. Sepoto's only doubt in this is that Janus may control the access to this relic. We may _have_ to deal with him to obtain it."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 17, 2007)

(Draconic) "And that is what I like most about you Sepoto. Wisdom beyond your years. And if the two of you trust those two, Catherine indicates Alicia and Ducerne, then I'll defer to your judgment, barring any objections from Kaelan and Charles. I think the mercenaries could be convinced to join us as well. And with the guards here, we have a significant force. Enough to rout the last of Janus's forces. It's a gamble, but the numbers would favor us." 

_What are you thinking? You don't know how many troops Janus still has. No, I can't think like that, a good commander can't afford to second guess herself._

Catherine moves between the prisoners asking each in turn if they require additional healing.


----------



## Pebele (Aug 17, 2007)

When Catherine approaches the merchants, they nod to her gratefully. "Thank you. My wife and I, we are slightly injured, nothing too serious. The Captain and Tarshana need your help far more than we." 

Moving on to the Captain and to Tarshana, Catherine expends 4 charges from her wand to get them both to full strength.

(Do you wish to heal the merchants as well? They will each require one charge of either wand to be at full strength. If I misinterpreted and Catherine wasn't ready to heal the guard captain and the guard, I will edit.)


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 17, 2007)

[sblock=Pebele]
No, you were right. I'll go ahead and heal the merchants as well. With our luck, they'd get whacked by a trap or something. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 17, 2007)

Darrick sighs with mingled weariness and relief, the tension ebbing from his shoulders.  "Thank you," he says to Catherine.  "We need to make plans," he continues brusquely, clapping his hands together.  "Ducerne, Alicia, could you perhaps draw some kind of map for us?  Give us an idea of how this place is laid out?"


[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the silence -- couldn't get to the site at all yesterday.  No surprise, under the circumstances.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 17, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Sorry for the silence -- couldn't get to the site at all yesterday.  No surprise, under the circumstances.[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]
I bet. 4e has slowed all rpg sites to a crawl. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 18, 2007)

Ducerne nods to Darrick, and begins to crudely draw on some parchment.

"This is the way to Janus, from this room. We are at the South, Janus is at the North. We are joining you, then? I look forward to fighting along side you, young knight."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan whispers to the group.  "I think with the woman that can make blades from thin air, as well as the big guy we'll be okay.  As long as we follow what I said earlier that is.  If things go badly in the first few seconds, Janus my use whatever powers he had at his disposal to convince Alicia and Ducerne to fight against us once more.  He made Ducerne overcome his "honor" once already, and Ducerne himself had said that Alicia had probably fallen under Janus' spell.  If that happens we are all doomed anyway.  I too thought of retrieving the idol and leaving, but what is keeping Janus from recruiting new followers, if he can do it with a knight, what is keeping him from doing it with others?  The mercenary's I am unsure about.  The deal we made with them was we'd free the prisoners, and they'd take them to safety.  They might be unwilling to fight Janus, though they seem to have some good in them."
[sblock=ooc]Fourth edition...sigh....well it was coming sooner or later.  I'll buy it though.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 18, 2007)

(Draconic) "I think we can trust the mercenaries. If we can convince the two guards here to fight with us. Both Sepoto and Darrick trust the two ex-bandits, so that should count for something at least. Honestly I think Janus got Ducerne to join by default when Alicia joined. There is a risk fighting with them, but an equal risk letting them go. Just locking them up won't work either. If we fall in battle they are trapped, and I doubt they'll go willingly now. I'll leave this to Darrick. We have two for and two against with two abstaining. Besides, if we do die...at least we know who to blame, right?" Catherine smiles at her own morbid joke. 

(Elven) "Darrick, are you certain you trust them? If you are, then ask them to fight with us against Janus."

(Common) "Captain, Tarshana, if we can find you some weapons and armor, would you be willing to fight with us to avenge your fallen comrades? With a combined effort, we believe we can eliminate Janus's threat to this region. If we can, then no more innocent lives will fall prey to these bandit's depredations. What say you?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 18, 2007)

The Captain and Tarshana look towards Catherine. The man speaks first. "Yes, I wish to avenge the men who fell under my command. I cannot let these bandits continue to torment travelers in this area."

The woman nods her head and smirks. "I need no weapon. But I will destroy these bandits, of that you can be certain."

Ducerne and Alicia trade a look, then turn their attention to Catherine. "We are armed and ready as well. You have our full support."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 19, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Good, let us do this then."   Kaelan makes to keep an eye on the two ex-bandits as they prepare to fight Janus.  "Get the alchemist's fire ready for the enemies that are heavily armored.  I'll take one of the lizards."


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 19, 2007)

"It looks like we have gathered a small army".


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 19, 2007)

Sepoto looks pointedly at Charles,

"Friend-Charles, we may _need_ one..."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 19, 2007)

"Just remember, overwhelming them with the sheer weight of our forces reduces the risk to all of us exponentially. If you are injured, remember to pull back. We should have sufficient numbers to allow the wounded to withdraw safely." Catherine's gaze seems to linger on Kaelan for a moment as she speaks, but perhaps it was just a trick of the shadowy light in the cell. 

"Now let's stop at the armory, or check with the mercenaries to find your gear. Now perhaps you two, Catherine points to the merchants, can be convinced to hang back outside the combat zone. No sense in you getting hurt.  

Catherine looks to everyone in the room. "Shall we move out?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 19, 2007)

"We will stay back. We have spears that keep the animals away from the wagon, but they did not seem to work so well on people." The merchants share a look, then they stand up straight. "But! We will help if anyone tries to sneak up on you!"

Tarshana and 'Captain' salute Catherine. "Ready to move out and search for equipment, ma'am."

Ducerne and Alicia salute as well. "The armory should be well stocked, the trap that was set in there didn't harm hardly any equipment. There are mercenaries outside of the treasure room, but from the sounds of it you've met them already. We can lead you anywhere you want to go."

(Ok, where are you heading first, to the armory or to the mercenaries?)


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 19, 2007)

"Hmm, let's try the armory first. If they moved your equipment from there, then the mercenaries will know about it."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 19, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Sounds good Catherine, let us go to the armory."  As they start their march he says, "We cannot forget the beast man that fought with Alicia and Ducerne.  He had a great axe that could be used in the battle ahead."   If Catherine's gaze lingers on Kaelan, he seems either not to notice or not to care.


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 19, 2007)

"Indeed, the armory seems out best bet.  No need giving them access to even more things to throw at us."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2007)

"Ducerne," Trebuchet asks abruptly as they start walking towards the armory, as is his general means of starting or participating in conversations. "What is Janus doing? He has lost a number of men, a significant amount of supplies and equipment, and must have reason to suspect we would return, based on the note we saw. What is his plan for dealing with us? How does he intend to recover from the losses he has suffered?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 19, 2007)

As the party begins moving, the two merchant guards speak up. "Our equipment is rather... _distinctive_. It will be easy for us to spot if it was placed in the armory."

Ducerne taps Darrick on the shoulder and speaks softly to him. "Do not forget the key you have, young knight."

He then straightens and addresses Trebuchet's question. "Janus does not believe that he can be defeated by mere mortals. He has what I believe is called a "God complex". As for recovering from his losses, I have heard him say numerous times "You fools are a copper a dozen." to his followers. 

I do not believe that he sees the world in the same way that others do. And I believe that is how you will prevail, he will not fear you or believe that even our small army will pose any danger to him."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 20, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"A God complex?  Well he will certainly be meeting the Gods when we are finished with him."   As Kaelan walks along he periodically stops to reload his weapon capsules into his weapon.


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 20, 2007)

"Good idea Kaelan. I'll rearm my capsules as well. Also, Trebuchet I want you to assist Kaelan in taking down the Janus's lizard bodyguard. Your magic should bypass his armor. I need one volunteer to assist me with Janus, and the other two members should engage his priest. You four, Catherine points to the two guards, Alicia, and Ducerne, engage the enemy as you see fit."

[sblock=OOC]
I totally forgot to reload the capsule I used oh so long ago. Good thing I don't use them as often as Kaelan does!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Trebuchet inclines his head in his version of a nod.

"Of course, Catherine. I will be pleased to inflict grievous bodily harm upon him, should he fail to ask for quarter."

He pauses, then adds, "Which I do not expect. Janus would surround himself with fanatics, no doubt. If we can bring him down quickly, that could work to our advantage. A fanatic can sometimes lose morale if the focus of their devotion is destroyed. That, or fly into a homicidal rage from which death is the only release."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 20, 2007)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> "A fanatic can sometimes lose morale if the focus of their devotion is destroyed. That, or fly into a homicidal rage from which death is the only release."




"Right, either or."


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think Gods are usually taller than three feet, not that I have any first-hand experience.


----------



## Pebele (Aug 20, 2007)

Ducerne shakes his head slowly, looking at Kaelan and then at Charles.

"And perhaps this is why you will die in this venture. You should learn proper respect and not to underestimate your foes. Or, perhaps you have a wish to die. That is your business, not mine."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

"Indeed," Trebuchet puts forth. "To have commanded so many powerful individuals through what appears to be primarily fear, and some guile, suggests he is quite formidable."

He looks down at himself, blunt, stubby fingers tapping on runes and sliding panels in his frame that have not, as yet, shown their use.

"I could wish that I had more time to unlock my functions before this fight, but it seems that is not to be."


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 20, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Ducerne taps Darrick on the shoulder and speaks softly to him. "Do not forget the key you have, young knight."




"I shan't,"  Darrick replies, matching his tone.  "And again, my thanks.  I only hope that I'm worthy of your gift...and of your trust."

Raising his voice a bit, he addresses Catherine. "You and I are likely the best choices to handle this Janus, Catherine.  Seeing as how we're the most...ah...durable.  More or less."


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 21, 2007)

Sepoto nods in agreement with Darrick's suggestion, and interrupts Charles before he can make a testy retort to Ducerne's scolding,

"Friend-Charles and I will attend to this Janus' holy man. If _I'Katra_ wills my bow to aim true, I will hold my arrows until he mutters his spells, in hopes of making his magicks go awry. Charles can trouble him from closer in, as he knows best how to move and remain out of my eye when I loose my arrows."

Drawing his bow, Sepoto considers something for the first time, his hands stroking the newer arrows in his quiver. He turns to Ducerne before speaking, and Charles bites back another remark, not wanting to interrupt, but realizing Sepoto is trying to keep the orc in conversation to defuse their disagreement on the halfling's fearsomeness. 

"Ducerne, who is this Ilya who once possessed these arrows?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 21, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan looks at Durcerne and says confidently.  "Death in not the end, my brother waits for me on the other side.  I have no fear of death.  I live for battle."

As he strides along he nods at Sepoto, "Indeed a good plan, but I think it hitting the heavily armored with the alchemist's fire and such will possibly distract the dim witted lizard man.  If you do not agree, I will take a few flasks from you, I can throw two rather easily at the thing."

[sblock=ooc]I am really trying to stress the use of alchemist's fire against the heavily armored.  They probably have an AC between 20 and 25.  That is hard for me to hit.  Touch attacks from the alchemists fire/frost/shock would work best.  Charles and Sepoto can do the most damage per flask because of sudden strike, skirmish, and favored enemy.  Hitting the bodyguard(or priest) with it in the first round I think would be the best option.  We are talking for Sepoto 3d6 damage on the initial hit plus a full round action to extinguish or take another 1d6.  If Charles can get skirmish(including FE), we are looking at 2d6+2 with the same in the second round.  If I throw two as well that is another 2d6+4 plus 2d6 more a round later.  Total against one enemy 7d6+6 in the first round and an additional 4d6 the second round.  Seems pretty good to me.  Afterword everybody else can mop up.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 21, 2007)

[sblock=XP]Everyone has gone up a level. Since the fight in the armory, everyone has earned  
1,517 XP, bringing them to 10,394. If everyone could update their character sheet, I would appreciate it.[/sblock]
"Ilya? Ilya was a new addition to Janus' group. She was sent to retrieve the rest of the merchant's loot. From what I understand, she never returned."

As the group approaches the door to the barracks, Ducerne looks to Darrick and waits to see if the group will continue, or if Darrick will go inside.


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 21, 2007)

Darrick meets Ducerne's gaze with a slight nod, and then clears his throat as he moves to Catherine's side.  "A moment, please," he says to her, "There's something that I need to...investigate here."

If Catherines raises no objection, he moves to the door, pushes it open, and looks over the room as he enters.


----------



## Pebele (Aug 21, 2007)

Darrick steps over the three fallen bandits and moves to the left wall. He counts down three bunks, and finds the footlocker at the foot of the bed. 

He finds that the locker is not locked, so he carefully opens it. he removes some clothing and other items before finding a very nice looking wooden box. The box is heavy, and at least three feet long.

Darrick removes it and sits it on the bed. The key he received fits easily inside the lock, and the box pops open.

Inside Darrick finds what looks like a ceremonial officer's longsword, that is razor sharp and well balanced. He also finds Ducerne's lieutenant rank insignia and a letter inside the box. 

The letter is written in common, and Darrick glances over it.

_Lieutenant Ducerne,

For your recent actions in the battle of Ten Tree Valley, we would like to acknowledge your devoted service with the following. First we would like to bestow upon you the Silver Cluster for your valor and commend you for the rescue of the 134th Infantry Company in the Valley. Without your actions, Thrane's army would have overrun the area much sooner and would have taken the lives of the valiant men and women in the service of Karrnath. Lastly we would like to promote you to the rank of Captain, and place you in command of the 312th Company.

Enclosed is your new rank insignia, and an officer's sword. May they serve you well Captain.

Congratulations Again,

Field Marshal Brevine_


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 21, 2007)

Darrick said:
			
		

> "There's something that I need to...investigate here."




"Not a problem, but be careful."


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 21, 2007)

Darrick stares at the blade, and at the letter, for rather longer than is wise.  Resheathing it, he rises to his feet, unbuckles his baldrick, and slings his old sword over his shoulder before belting on this new blade.

Clearing his throat, he returns to the doorway.  "I've found what I need,"  he tells the others, without offering any further explanation.  And as the group moves on, he slows his pace until he is walking beside Ducerne again.

"I believe," he says quietly, "that these are yours.  Sir."   Without further words, he proffers the letter and the insignia.


----------



## Pebele (Aug 21, 2007)

Ducerne raises a hand to Darrick, and speaks quietly again. "I don't deserve those now, I have embarrassed the memory of that man who earned them. The sword, they told me it was enchanted. I hope it serves you well."

The group continues in silence until they come to the armory. The bodies that were left in there have been cleared out. However, there are still racks of weapons and armor for the party to pick over to equip anyone who still needs equipping.

The Captain and Tarshana quickly look around and shake their heads. "Our equipment is not here. Apparently this Janus was smart enough to know it was not normal equipment. From the sounds of it, he would not have used it, though."

Alicia speaks up then. "In the interest of fostering this... alliance, if Janus didn't use it for himself, he'd have it in the treasure room. He doesn't let the grunts have access to any _good_ equipment."

The two merchants move towards a rack of long spears, each of them grabbing one.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

Trebuchet makes a rattling noise that appears to be his version of trying to clear his throat.

"We did raid a room rather thoroughly on our last trip here," he points out. "It's possible some of your equipment was among that we took. If so, I imagine we will arrange for its return on completion of our task here."


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK] While I agree with the tactic EvolutionKB, Sepoto used the last of his alchemist's fire some time ago. That is, unless I missed something. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 22, 2007)

*Kaelan*

[sblock=ooc]Notable abilities gained at level are that I am now immune to crits and stunning.  I can also grow natural weapons.  In the loot, we found 3 flasks of alchemical fire, frost and shock.  I'll assume we rigged all three fire ones into the trap.  Charles used the flask I gave him a while ago on the battle we just had.  That would leave 6.  Pebele, sorry if it was unclear that we didn't have them, I thought Charles grabbed them and would make sure before he left that he did.  Up to you though.[/sblock]


As they are walking down the tunnel, Kaelan's eyes suddenly go wide.  "Look out!" he says, much quieter than his facial expressions make it look like it should be.  He turns and pushes Sepoto to the side of the tunnel, his back now facing the opposite way of travel.  His legs fly out from under him if by an imaginary force, and falls hard to the floor, eyes closed.  Slowly, a long pointed object emerges from the top of his knee.

Kaelan blinked.  He was suddenly in the desert again.  The dunes stretched far in all directions.  He was startled to see his brother walking along side of him.  All of a sudden it sounded as if a crowd was moving forward and it was getting closer.  _Am I dead?_ he thinks.  _Is this Dolurrh?  Is that noise the sprits of Dolurrh coming to see who has invaded their domain._  All of a sudden, Kaelan saw the souce of the sound.  A great creature of the plains.  Three horns sprouted from it's face, a basket on it's back held a crazed halfling.  Upon sighting them the halfling pointed directly at his brother.  The halfling was upon them before they could barely realize.  The beast was so close, Kaelan could feel the heat of the creature's body.  "Look out!" he yelled.  He turned and shoved his brother from the path of the beast, and turned his back to it, seeking to protect his vulnerable front.  The creature gored him, Kaelan saw the horn emerge from the top of his knee.  He flew backward as the creature flung him over it's head.  He landed upon the ground and darkness greeted him.


----------



## Pebele (Aug 22, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Notable abilities gained at level are that I am now immune to crits and stunning.  I can also grow natural weapons.  In the loot, we found 3 flasks of alchemical fire, frost and shock.  I'll assume we rigged all three fire ones into the trap.  Charles used the flask I gave him a while ago on the battle we just had.  That would leave 6.  Pebele, sorry if it was unclear that we didn't have them, I thought Charles grabbed them and would make sure before he left that he did.  Up to you though.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]I also thought that the party distributed the flasks among themselves, so I will allow you all to have them now. Charles did post that he took all the flasks, so it's up to him who will get which ones.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 22, 2007)

[sblock]Hmmm, I will split it between Sep, that's the plan right? Also I never knew Skirmish worked with Alchemist's fire, but if it does, awesome. I will be editing my character right about now.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 22, 2007)

Catherine whirls about behind her, weapon at the ready. "Damn, did they get behind us? Kaelan, what do you see? Stand ready everyone! Merchants, get to the center of the line. The rest of us will keep you safe."


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Charles/Kaelan: Sepoto will take two shock and a frost, if that is alright with Charles. 

Pebele: I have been away from home for the last couple of days, but should be returning tonight. I was unable to update Sepoto with the new level until I could look into my copy of Complete Adventurer, but he should be updated later today. [/SBLOCK]

Kaelan's sudden movement causes the shifter to reflexively look behind him, and this distraction is all that it takes for the Valenar to thrust his arm outward, spinning Sepoto into the near wall of the corridor. In the moment of Kaelan's touch, Sepoto's connection to the manifold paths of _I'Katra_ the Traveler allow him to glimpse for a moment the horned monstrosity as it charges in the changeling's mind, the smell of sweat, the sere desert heat, and the stench of the beast's breath all pass over him in an instant, and are gone.

As Kaelan collapses, Sepoto springs to his feet, reaching toward his prone form, a strange and unexpected pang of loss coursing through him,

"Kaelan...._Kaelan_...?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 22, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK] Charles/Kaelan: Sepoto will take two shock and a frost, if that is alright with Charles.
> 
> Pebele: I have been away from home for the last couple of days, but should be returning tonight. I was unable to update Sepoto with the new level until I could look into my copy of Complete Adventurer, but he should be updated later today. [/SBLOCK]



[sblock]Noted. And, no problem about the character sheet, Rookseye. As soon as you are able is fine. [/sblock]
The two merchants scramble to get in between other fighters. Ducerne and Alicia ready their weapons and look back and forth.

The blue blade appears in Tarshana's hand, and the Captain grabs on to the first weapon he sees. "What does he see?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Panels and plates open on Trebuchet's body, revealing manifold orifices that gleam with blue, red and green glows and crackle with barely suppressed arcane power as he whirls around, searching for the source of the fracas.

"I do not see the hostile," he reports quickly, "Mark its location before it can strike again!"


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 22, 2007)

And Darrick, who's been lost in his own thoughts, draws his new sword in a blur of motion, and turns to put his back to the closest wall with a clattering of armor.  "What in the hells?"


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 23, 2007)

[sblock]So if I'm correct Charles will have 1 shock, 1 frost, and 1 fire?[/sblock]

Charles quickly draws his spear, signals that he will scout ahead, and rushes ahead to see if he can get a better look.

[sblock]If he encounters someone/thing he will retreat immediately back to the ground. He will also try to conceal his presence, but only just barely as he is focusing his attention to speed.


[/sblock] Move 35 feet. (-5 penalty)

Move Silently; Hide (1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=19)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 23, 2007)

*Kaelan*

[sblock=ooc]BRP2, should be two frost and 1 shock, I believe.  We have no more alchemist's fire(unless you had one in addition to the one I gave you). 3 shock and 3 frost total.[/sblock]

At Sepoto's touch, Kaelan's eyes flutter open.  He looks around, and sees everyone with their weapons drawn, staring at him.  His eyes follow their own and he sees the long spike extending from his leg.  _What was that vision?_  He reaches towards the spike, expecting pain, but none comes.  As if scared of his touch, the horn, almost shrinks away from his touch.  He pulls away again only for it to extend outward once more.  He then quickly wraps his hands around it.  Surprised, he pulls his hands away once more.  He whispers in awe, "It is part of me..."  He looks at his hands, almost without thought, his gloves rip, as claws emerge from his fingertips.  He hears a thought inside his head, the voice of his brother.  "Become the beast, the tiger that embodies our sprit."  Kaelan opens his mouth to speak, but his words are momentarily cut off, for his teeth are now long and sharp, like that of a great hunting cat.  "My brother has I have  joined with me  joined with you."  A strange, faint echoe can be heard in the shadows of his voice between the inflections of syllables and words. It speaks in the Valenar tongue.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

"Have you been possessed?" Trebuchet wants to know."Should we bind you, or render you unconscious?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 23, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan gets to his feet, the spike on his knee, slightly reshaping itself to accomodate walking.  "I'm fine," Kaelan says.  The ghostly echoe is gone.  His gaze lingers on Catherine for a moment.  _I'll have to talk to Catherine later about this._


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 23, 2007)

Sepoto answers Trebuchet in a reverent whisper, his eyes never leaving the Valenar. An expression of awe, not fear, upon his face as Kaelan writhes on the ancient stones of the temple,

"He is not possessed, Trenchbucket, he is _becoming_...can you not smell the scent of the _kah'naanka_? I see his claws but not his black and orange fur!"

[SBLOCK] Pebele: Sepoto has been updated to level 5 of his own peculiar ninja-ness. Thanks for being patient. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

"I do not understand," the warforged states flatly...even stubbornly.


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 23, 2007)

Catherine looks puzzled. "Um, ok then. False alarm, I guess. Onwards!"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 23, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] BRP2, EvolutionKB is correct, Charles has 2 frost and 1 shock. The 3 fire were used in constructing the trap the group left behind.

Rookseye, no worries about the delay.

Everyone, thanks for  updating the character sheets. [/sblock]

The merchants and their guards exchange glances, but do not say a word.

Ducerne and Alicia exchange glances as well, and Alicia cannot keep her mouth shut. "What is this, the band of freaks? Is he gonna be able to hold it together?"

Where is the group going now? The merchants have equipped themselves, but Tarshana and Captain did not find their equipment.


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Charles is still ahead when he hears it's a false alarm. He looks extremely puzzled, but stands and waits until the party to catch up.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 23, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> "He is not possessed, Trenchbucket, he is becoming...can you not smell the scent of the kah'naanka? I see his claws but not his black and orange fur!"




Kaelan looks at Sepoto, confused.  "Is kah'naaka a jungle cat?  If it is my brother did tell me to try and embody it's sprit.  We all shall speak more of this later, once I have thought about things."  



> Ducerne and Alicia exchange glances as well, and Alicia cannot keep her mouth shut. "What is this, the band of freaks? Is he gonna be able to hold it together?"




Kaelan simply looks at Alicia as he walks along, he seems almost at peace.

[sblock=ooc]The treasure room, where the Cyran's were.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 24, 2007)

"He's fine, so be quiet. Let's hook up with the mercenaries."


----------



## Pebele (Aug 24, 2007)

The group leaves the armory and heads back towards where they encountered the sibling mercenaries. They find the two where they left them.

They casually draw their glowing blades, but keep them pointed at the floor, in a clearly non-threatening manner.

"We see that you..." "...Were successful. But who is that..." "...You have with you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2007)

"The prisoners Janus was keeping, along with the guards formerly under Janus' employ," Trebuchet says. "We were able to come to an agreement, enabling us to redirect our resources to the true foe at hand. Janus and those loyal to him. Would you care to take part?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 24, 2007)

The two look at Trebuchet and the rest of the group, then look to each other.

"Our duty now..." "...Is to protect the innocent." "If they are determined..." "...To strike back at Janus..." "...Then we must aid them."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 24, 2007)

"Have you two, looking at the mercenaries, seen the two prisoners equipment? Did Janus bring it here?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 24, 2007)

They turn their attention to Catherine. "Janus brings many things here." "You'll have to be more specific."

Captain and Tarshana step forward. "Our armor is distinctive. It contains crystal shards." "And my weapon is a crystalline sword."

The two look at each other, then back towards the group, focusing on Captain and Tarshana. "Yes, Janus brought..." "...Those items to us." "They are inside..." "...This treasure room."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 25, 2007)

Kaelan looks to the siblings and back to the door, waiting for some sign for them to open it up.  If none seems coming he says to the mercenaries, "Is the door trapped?  Sepoto and Charles, perhaps you should search it anyway."


----------



## Pebele (Aug 25, 2007)

The two stand firm, and there is no way for anyone to get past them without trying to push past them.

"This boy..." "...Presumes much." "Perhaps you should..." "...Try asking nicely." "The door is trapped." "And we hold the key."

Captain and Tarshana look from Kaelan to the two guards, then to each other. They seem unsure of what to do or say. "Er, could we please have our belongings back?"

The two mercenariness look away from Kaelan for a moment. "We will consider..." "...Allowing you access." "If he..." They gesture to Kaelan. "...Apologizes."


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 25, 2007)

Sepoto, seeing the intractable expression on Kaelan's face, turns to him and mutters, sotto voce,
_
"Friend-Kaelan, remember, the kah'naanka, or, as you would call it, the tiger, is cunning. An apology need not always show weakness..."_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 25, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan looks to the siblings, then to Catherine, hoping she would smooth things over.  He squints at the mercenary's as if sizing them up.  He simply gives a slow nod at them, and slowly backs away near the middle of the group.  It is easily seen that although no apology is spoken, he at least respects what the Cyrans stand for.


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 25, 2007)

"I apologize for my friend's presumptions. It was a mistake of judgment on his part, and I hope you can forgive his lack of tact." 
Catherine turns back to the group, then immediately turns to face the mercenaries again, "Actually, I have one other question. In the room itself, have you seen a jade statue that looks like a sphere on top of a pyramid?"

[sblock]
Diplomacy 26 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 25, 2007)

The two watch as Kaelan steps back, then they eye Catherine. "Your friend needs to learn..." "...Better manners. He's lucky..." "...That we want to help." "He could get you all..." "...Killed one day..." "...Running his mouth off."

They pause, look at each other, and then continue. "We do not remember..." "...Ever seeing anything..." "...Like that in here." "You are welcome..." "...To look." "Those three..." They motion to Kaelan, Charles and Sepoto. "May not enter."

With that, they sheath their weapons. One of them turns and inserts a key in to the door. The door swings open.


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Charles chuckles, walks to a corner, and sits down. I get the feeling they do not enjoy the presence of us sneaky types.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 26, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan simply waits outside the room, watching the sibling mercenaries.  _I really wonder how tough these two are.  They don't seem to like us scouts though._ "Let us know what you guys find in there."
[sblock=ooc]This may be my last post until Thursday, I am going to try and make it to the library to post while I move.  See the talking the talk boards[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 26, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]This may be my last post until Thursday, I am going to try and make it to the library to post while I move.  See the talking the talk boards[/sblock]




[sblock]
No problem. Thanks for the heads up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 26, 2007)

Sepoto squats beside Charles, chuckling quietly,

"The Brother-Sister's did not appreciate Sepoto's attempt at falsehood it seems."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 26, 2007)

"Alright, let's search it top to bottom."

[sblock]
Search 5 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2007)

Trebuchet begins methodically going from shelf to shelf, item to item, cataloging each meticulously.

(Trebuchet Aids Other whoever is searching (besides Catherine ). Taking 10 for a result of 12, which succeeds the DC 10 check required. He gives +2 to our "main" searcher.)


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 26, 2007)

"Are you _sure_ this is where they put your equipment?"  Darricks asks after a bit....

[Sblock=OOC]
Heh.  Rolled a 1, for a total of 2.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 27, 2007)

The merchants check over the treasury, and they quickly recognize items from their caravan.

Captain and Tarshana immediately move towards their armor and weapons."These are ours. Without question."

The group take note of a some other items, a chest that contains a multitude of gold coins (1200 gp), an ornate quiver with 24 finely crafted arrows, two very finely crafted daggers, and an extremely ornately jeweled rapier.

Captain and Tarshana equip their armor. The male merchant looks to Catherine.  "These items are ours." He gestures towards boxes of spices and casks of wine and various other trade goods. "Will you help us with them once you have finished Janus?"


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 27, 2007)

"It's not here...How can that be?" Catherine walks back towards the mercenaries. "Is there any more to this temple? Other floors? A second treasury Janus maintains?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 27, 2007)

The two share a look, then shrug their shoulders. "There are rumors about..." "...What this temple used to be." "We know of a door..." "...That Janus does not." "But our agreement with you..." "...Is that you will kill Janus..." "...With our help." "After that is done..." "...We will show you the door."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2007)

Trebuchet nods. "That sounds acceptable to me."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 27, 2007)

"Fine. Once these two, Catherine points to the caravan guards, are ready, we'll head for Janus. Everyone ready?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 27, 2007)

Captain and Tarshana finish equipping themselves and salute Catherine. "We are ready ma'am. Time to avenge our fallen comrades."

The two mercenaries look to Catherine and nod. "We are ready." "We shall follow you."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 27, 2007)

"Ducerne, is there a second entrance to Janus's quarters? If there is, I'd like to send you and Alicia with three of us and the caravan guards. The remainder of our forces will attack from a different direction. It's all predicated on a second access point though. An added benefit is cutting off any avenues of escape that Janus may try to avail himself of."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Good idea Captain, one worthy of your position.  If the statue is of great importance, Janus may have taken it with him in his quarters."  Kaelan stands from the floor, ready to go whenever everyone else is ready.

[sblock=ooc]Made it to the library tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 28, 2007)

Ducerne nods to Catherine. "Aye. There are actually three entrances to Janus' quarters. One of them is very infrequently used, so I would recommend definitely having one group attack from there. I do not know if he has locked or trapped any of the entrances, however." 

The two mercenaries look from Ducerne to Catherine. "We..." motioning between themselves "...Will not be split up."

Captain and Tarshana nod to Catherine. "We will follow whatever course of action you decide, ma'am."

The two merchants hold hands and nod to Catherine as well. "Us, too. Yes."

Alicia merely shrugs. Ducerne continues "Janus' quarters are to the west of us. There are entrances to the north, east and south of the room. The northern entrance is hardly used, in fact, Janus beheaded a man for daring to enter that way. I would advise on attacking from the north and south, unless you want to split our forces three ways and hit him on all sides."

[sblock=OOC]My mom is having surgery tomorrow, so I cannot assure that I will be on and able to post. I certainly hope to be, but I wanted everyone to be aware of the possibility I might be gone.

EvolutionKB, thank you for the heads up about your move. If we don't hear from you, I will ghost Kaelan as necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

"I do not think we have sufficient manpower to make a three way split advisable," Trebuchet says. "We have the advantage of numbers, but not overwhelmingly, and several of us are best off avoiding direct hand to hand confrontation."

"Which reminds me."

He turns his crimson-eyed, unblinking gaze to rest on Ducerne. "Do you have any details as to what spellcasters he has in his immediate retinue? What sort of spells they have cast in the past that you have observed?"


----------



## Pebele (Aug 28, 2007)

Ducerne looks to Trebuchet. "The only spellcaster I know for sure that is with Janus is his 'spiritual advisor'. He's some sort of 'holy' dwarf. He can cure wounds and enhance Janus, I don't know what else he's capable of."


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 28, 2007)

"Here's the plan. Darrick, Kaelan and Trebuchet will advance from the south. Take Ducerne and Alicia with you, as well as Tarshana. The rest will follow me in from the north. My team will move in first, and we'll make enough noise to signal your team to attack. The two civilians will wait in the hallway behind my team." Catherine turns to the merchants. "If anyone comes your way, I want you to retreat as fast as you can. Try to keep them at spear's length as much as you can. Don't worry too much, as the rest of us will make certain no one reaches you."

As the group prepares to split up, Catherine looks back to each of the teams. "Remember to stick to the plan. We each have our assigned targets. We'll make short work of these bastards. Tactics and teamwork never fail."

_I wonder if this is how officers in the last war felt? I'm nervous, but trying to maintain confidence. It's a tough act. Am I really cut out for this?_


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 28, 2007)

Darrick, smiling, offers Catherine a salute.  "No worries, Captain.  We're ready now.  We can take them."

_At least...I hope we can._


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan nods, then his brow furrows.  "Captain, if the doors are trapped or locked should Sepoto and Charles be sent to separate areas to make sure?"  Once Catherine answers, Kaelan says, "I am ready to go then, Darrick you may take the lead if you wish."

[sblock=ooc]Remember about action points everybody, since we leveled our AP have been restored to 7.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 29, 2007)

Sepoto seems to detect some of Catherine's concern. When he answers, his tone is even and measured, and seems to bolster her resolve.

"Friend-Catherine, we have made allies of our enemies, rescued those the bandits held, we will defeat this Janus and find the artifact, _we will prevail_."


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I like Sep's attitude. I do think we will be victorious today.


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 29, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "Captain, if the doors are trapped or locked should Sepoto and Charles be sent to separate areas to make sure?"




"A good point. Charles, accompany Kaelan's group. Tarshana, you'll be with my group. Let's get moving. We'll need to hit them hard and fast."

Catherine walks next to Sepoto as they head towards the northern door. "Thanks for that. With the close calls recently, it's good to know that someone believes I'm doing a good job. It's hard not to worry about these things sometimes."

[sblock=OOC]
Just to confirm, we need to rest for 8 hours as normal to gain access to our new spells right? I'm just getting ready for the big battle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Just to confirm, we need to rest for 8 hours as normal to gain access to our new spells right? I'm just getting ready for the big battle.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]That is correct. 

Sorry about not posting yesterday.[/sblock]

The merchants nod their heads. "Yes, we will make sure that none try to escape!" It is obvious from their tone and their faces that they are terrified of the upcoming battle.

Ducerne and Alicia nod, and move over next to Darrick. "May we be victorious. Good fortune to all."

Tarshana and Captain stand next to Catherine. "Ready to move out."

The two siblings remain next to Catherine as well. "I am Marcus." "And I am Victoria." "We are ready..." "...To end this."

The two groups head out, and without incident each finds its way to the doors. Both doors are closed.

Ducerne speaks, in a low voice. "This is it." And Alicia follows him. "No turning back now."

At the other door, Marcus and Victoria speak softly. "Quickly now..." "...Before you lose your resolve."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2007)

"Initiating strength augmentation," Trebuchet says quietly. There is whirring inside his arms, and metallic sheathes snick shut over the normally thin spans between his shoulders and elbows.

"I am ready."

(Casting Fists of Stone for that nice +6 to Strength, just in case I need another melee touch. )


----------



## Yeoman (Aug 29, 2007)

"Sepoto, can you inspect the door? Once you are sure it's clear, we're going in."

Once Sepoto gives the all clear, Catherine pushes through the door. "In the name of the goddess Dol Arrah, you bandits will face justice! Charge!"


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 30, 2007)

Darrick, as he awaits the signal, flashes a nervois smile at Ducerne as he downs a potion of Shield of Faith.  "Every little bit helps,"  he says quietly.


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 30, 2007)

Sepoto smiles at Catherine and speaks quietly, his gangly arm resting on her shoulder as they walk together to whatever fate awaits the companions.

"We all believe in you Friend-Catherine, worry not, a choice is but a new path, often among many. One cannot always tell where they lead, and to worry oneself needlessly about the destination, unknown or not, is pointless. Believe in _yourself_."

As Catherine points out the door, Sepoto lowers his arm and moves forward, turning back to give her a wink and a toothy smile.

"Of course, Captain-Catherine..."

Sepoto approaches the door at Catherine's request and takes a deep breath. He squats, wets his lips, and gives a nervous little chuckle. The shifter then listens at the door, looks it over carefully and tries to ascertain if there is any manner of trap, ward, or alarm upon it. 

[SBLOCK] Listen check = Natural 20, total 30 
Search check = 18  Action Point added to Search check =3, for 21 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Aug 30, 2007)

[sblock]Shall I also search my door? If there is a trap, and I spring it... could be bad for our plan to say the least![/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Aug 31, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay, all. My mom made it through surgery great and got released early. So I was a bit preoccupied.[/sblock]
Sepoto puts his ear to the door, and he can hear that there are people inside talking. He cannot  understand the language they are speaking, but he can hear that there are at least three people inside, one of whom is speaking quite loudly.

When he examines the door, he does not find there to be any sort of trap or alarm attached.

[sblock=BRP2]Will Charles search the door or not?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

(congrats!)


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Glad to hear everything turned out well Pebele, waiting out those hospital stays can be trying. Sepoto will await Catherine's order to enter, after he lets her know about the voices and the door being clear of traps. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 1, 2007)

[sblock]
Heh, I was actually waiting for your all clear in my last post.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 1, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Oops, missed that, in any case... [/SBLOCK]

Reaching for the flask of alchemist's frost at his belt, Sepoto nods at his companions and opens the door without another word, his expression set with grim resolve.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 1, 2007)

*Kaelan 42/42 0 damage healed 10 DR remaining*

[sblock]I'm back, glad combat didn't start quite yet, sorry for any delay by me.[/sblock]

As Darrick downs his potion Kaelan pours a potion down his gullet.  He could feel the sprit of his brother inside of him ready to deflect blows away.  His blades were ready, his body was nearly shaking waiting for combat to begin, his brother has joined and he could feel his eagerness.

[sblock=ooc again]Drink potion of shield of faith.  I have a bad feeling about this.  I am thinking that the remaining bandits might be inside(besides the three of course).  If not, then prepared to be attacked at some point by our "allies".[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock]I'm back, glad combat didn't start quite yet, sorry for any delay by me.[/sblock]



[sblock]Glad to have you back. I think we are waiting to see if Charles is going to check his groups door for traps or not.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 1, 2007)

[sblock]Yeah, I'll search it, sorry for the wait.[/sblock]

Search (1d20+9=17)


----------



## Pebele (Sep 1, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]Yeah, I'll search it, sorry for the wait.[/sblock]
> 
> Search (1d20+9=17)



[sblock]No problem. I know you had asked for your team's input, it just seemed like they might have missed it. [/sblock]

Charles carefully searches the door, but he finds no sign of any sort of trap or alarm attached to it.

(Now. From what I understand, Catherine's team is going in first, then Darrick's team? 

The doors are only 5 feet wide, so one one person can enter at a time. What is the order of how they are entering, and their plan for initial movement? (I mean to say, are they going to all run in, and then line up in to 2 columns of 3 or just all one line, or what? Just so that I know how to create the map. )


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 1, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]How do the doors open?   To the inside or the outside?  If they are to the outside would it be possible for somebody squishy to open the doors(taking cover behind the door) while the rest of us rush in? Sound like a plan everybody?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]How do the doors open?   To the inside or the outside?  If they are to the outside would it be possible for somebody squishy to open the doors(taking cover behind the door) while the rest of us rush in? Sound like a plan everybody?[/sblock]



[sblock]The doors do open to the outside, so that would be a viable option.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 1, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Sepoto plans on throwing open the door and then immediately stepping inside and to the left of the doorway to allow easy entry for his companions. It seems best if the twins lead the way, with Catherine and Tarshana following behind them in my opinion. Despite what he has said before regarding trusting their new allies, Sepoto is careful to keep his eye on the twins and Tarshana, in the event that they are not as loyal as the have claimed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 1, 2007)

Charles raises his hand and makes a gesture to show the door is safe. Then he waits.


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 1, 2007)

[sblock]
I think Catherine will be first in the room, followed by the mercenaries, then the caravan guards, followed by Sepoto once we are all in the room. If we're ready then...I'll go with the action I had before, of Catherine charging through the door and challenging the bandits in the room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 1, 2007)

"I'll take the lead for my party," Darrick says firmly, restraining the urge to glance at Ducerne.


----------



## Pebele (Sep 2, 2007)

Catherine's team rushes in, and her loud call to arms serves as the cue for Darrick's team to enter the room as well.

As the party and their allies burst in, Janus appears to be taken utterly by surprise. He, his bodyguard and his "spiritual adviser" all jump to their feet. At the other end of the table, four bandits also spring to their feet.

"How dare you! I will destroy all who stand in my way!"






Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne
Purple C: Captain
Purple T: Tarshana
Purple M: Marcus
Purple V: Victoria

*Hostiles:*
Light Blue 8: Armored Dwarf
Black 9: Armored Lizardman
White 10: Janus
Grey B1: Human Bandit
Grey B2: Elf Bandit
Grey B3: Dwarf Bandit
Grey B4: Human Bandit


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 2, 2007)

"Cyre!"   Darrick charges Janus, his new sword flashing in his hand, calling out a challenge as he does.  "Face me, coward!  Face a warrior, with a sword in his hand!"

[sblock=OOC]
Intiative is 16

The _plan_ is to issue a challenge, and then charge to 10D , spend an Action Point, and do a 4 point Power Attack on Janus.  If positions shift, as I would expect, but he can charge into contact, he will do so.  If not, move to Janus and attack...if he's got enough movement.

As to the rolls?  I've no idea what, if anything, the sword can do...but I'm assuming that it's at least masterwork.  If not, drop a point off my attack roll.

Bleah.  17 to hit, and 17 damage.  Wait -- 18 damage, actually.  I always forget that the knight's challenge adds to damage as well.  AC is 25 vs. Janus, 23 vs. everyone else.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 2, 2007)

Sepoto's eyes whip from side to side, quickly surveying the room and its occupants as Catherine and the others charge into the room. An eager-sounding ape-like 'hoot' escapes his lips, and his bright orange fur bristles across his form as he shifts. He darts forward, the concoction of jarringly cold alchemical frost clutched in one hand, fading into a blur of motion before suddenly disappearing.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will shift, and then use Ghost Step to fade from view. Once invisible, he will rush forward to A8 and hurl the flask while still invisible at the armored lizardman.

Initiative check = 22 +3 for Darrick's aura, = 25
Ranged Touch Attack = 23 
Alchemist's Frost Damage = 8 
Sudden Strike Damage = 9 

[/SBLOCK]

Invisible to all, a look of true hatred crosses the _chakit's_ face when he sees the lizardfolk, a feral growl escaping his lips as he hurls the heavy flask over Janus' head with a whip-like motion of one of his gangly arms.


hp: 27     Ki Power Remaining: 3    Action Points: 6


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

(OOC - Darrick might want to AP that attack roll. Dramatic moments like this are -exactly- what AP are for )

Init 14 (might be 15 if he's in Darrick's range) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1237383

A tube extends from behind Trebuchet then rotates to an angle over his shoulder. "Targeting burst. Allies please clear area. Earth Conjuration, stage one. Hail of stones," he says as a glowing green dart flies from the launcher and bursts into a flat green disc over the heads of the four bandits. Rocks tumble out of the disc onto their heads.

(Hail of Stones, centered between B3 and B4, to include B1 and B2 as well, but no spaces north of them. Damage 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1237391 , no save.)


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sadly enough, I did.  Rolled a 5, too.  Of course, the d20 roll was a 5 as well....[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 2, 2007)

*Kaelan 42/42 0 damage healed 10 DR remaining*

[sblock=ooc]Darricks init adjusting aura adds a +3(the +1 is for attack rolls)[/sblock]

Crappy init:  7 actions are assuming a hostile approaches me 

Kaelan's form becomes a flurry of motion as he spins his blades over his head, his attacks were clumsy, the spike extending from his knee interferes with his blades.  His enlarged teeth however are much harder to dodge.

[sblock=ooc]full attack, both ends of scimitar assuming somebody approaches me, as well as a gore attack and a bite attack.attack rolls(weapon, weapon, gore, bite)14,11,10, 21 Damage(same order) 9,5,6,5 I hope it's a mook that makes it to me. I doubt a 21 will hit anyone else.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 2, 2007)

"We're here to bring you to justice Janus. Dead or alive, you are coming with us." A golden aura forms around Catherine as she advances towards Janus with her halberd swinging. 

[sblock]
Initiative 14
5' step forward to D8, or however far it is to reach Janus (as long as it's within 20') 
Swift Action: Activate Law Devotion. Round 1: +3 to Attack. 
Free Action: Issue Fighting Challenge to Janus. 
Attack Roll 28+1
Damage Roll 9+1
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Charles bursts into action, eying the armored Dwarf. He shouts a whimsical battle cry and retrieves his vial of Alchemist's Frost as he dashes foward. With a toss, it flies at the Dwarf.

[sblock]
Initiative; Action Point (1d20+5=11, 1d6=6)

Init 17. (bah! Was hoping for a 20+!)

Dodge on Dwaft

Moves F-12. (Or 10 Feet away from the Dwarf... preferably not into a too-dangerous position.)

Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+6=17)

Damage; Skirmish; Next Round Damage (1d6=5, 2d6=10, 1d6=4)

15 Damage, and he will take 4 damage next round. I don't the splash hits anyone.

AC vs other: 18. (22 AoO)
AV vs Dwarf: 19. (23 AoO)

1/2 Forst
1/1 Shock[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK] BRP2, the alchemist frost does 1d8 damage, straight up, no splash, according to the ECS, p. 120. Had to look it up myself, too.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 3, 2007)

Sepoto dashes unseen past Catherine and launches a flask of freezing cold liquid. The flask shatters on the armored hide of the lizardman, who howls in pain. 

The dwarf jumps up onto the conference table and looks over the group carefully. It seems as if he is waiting for something. 

(Halfling) "She's the leader, kill her first!" Janus rushes forward with his axes ready. Taking advantage of Catherine's slight unreadiness, he slashes rapidly at the back of her right knee, and the axe connects. Blood flows freely from the surprisingly deep wound. 

Charles moves forward trying to get a good shot at the dwarf, but he doesn't risk getting too close because of the other bandits in the way. His hesitation gives the dwarf the opportunity to move slightly out of the way. 

Ducerne moves forward to attack the bandit closest to him, and his blade cuts deeply. 

Darrick moves as fast as he can to catch up with Janus, but his quarry has moved too far away to strike at the moment. 

The mercenaries advance on the bandits in front of them in a flurry of blades and kicks. The bandits try to shield themselves from the attacks, but they are having trouble. It seems the mercenaries' reputation was well deserved. 

The lizardman advances on Catherine's side and drives a blade into her shoulder. (Halfling) "Yes sir, she'll fall by my hands." 

Trebuchet starts casting his spell, but this was what the dwarf was waiting on. A blast of bluish white lightning tears from his hand and strikes Trebuchet in the chest. Trebuchet's concentration is disrupted and his spell slips away from his well ordered mind. 

Catherine is surrounded by a golden aura, and the power of her faith seems to guide her halberd into a well placed blow onto Janus's chest. The blade scrapes across the armor underneath his vest, before striking him in the arm. 

Ducerne and the bandit exchange blows, but the bandit doesn't seem to be able to break Ducerne's guard. 

Alicia charges forward and drives her blade past the young man's defenses. He staggers back bleeding before he counterattacks and slashes her across the thigh. 

Kaelan hangs in the back looking for an opening, but no one seems to be concerned with him. 

The Captain and Tarshana rush forward to attack the lizardman, but only Tarshana's mind blade pierces his defenses. 

The bandits engaged with the mercenaries try to press the attack, but their blades are pushed aside by their skilled shield work. 

Damage Summary:
Catherine -25
Trebuchet -11




Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne
Purple C: Captain
Purple T: Tarshana
Purple M: Marcus
Purple V: Victoria

*Hostiles:*
Light Blue 8: Armored Dwarf
Black 9: Armored Lizardman
White 10: Janus
Grey B1: Human Bandit
Grey B2: Elf Bandit
Grey B3: Dwarf Bandit
Grey B4: Human Bandit


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Since nobody approached had approached me on my turn, can I double move to the lizardman bodyguard instead of standing around this turn?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Since nobody approached had approached me on my turn, can I double move to the lizardman bodyguard instead of standing around this turn?[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Are you asking to change your Round 1 action? Because that is not possible. It read to me as if Kaelan was readying an action. It isn't fair for me to allow you to change that just because it did not come to pass.

As for Round 2, that is completely open for you to do as you wish. [/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 3, 2007)

After seeing the brutal wound inflicted upon Catherine by Janus, and realizing a hurled flask of the volatile alchemist's spark could harm his companions around the hulking lizardman as well, Sepoto moves to flank the power-mad halfling, following his advice to "kill the leader first". 

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will Ghost Step, and take a 5' step to square B7, setting up a flank on Janus with Catherine. [/SBLOCK]
Slipping the obsidian-bladed kukri from his belt, Sepoto aims for the halfling's exposed neck, sweeping the keen blade razor-like across his throat when the opportunity presents itself.

[SBLOCK] Kukri Attack = 23 (+2 Flank, +1 Aura) adding an action point to be certain, Action Point = 2, Total Attack roll = 25 
Kukri Damage = 5 
Sudden Strike Damage = 11, Total Damage = 16  [/SBLOCK]
"_Oho_! Only one leader dies here today, little man, and it is _you_!"

hp: 27     Ki Power Remaining: 2    Action Points: 5


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 3, 2007)

"We stand together,"  Darrick cries , moving to Catherine's side, "And together, we wil be victorious!"  He makes a quick, almost tentative, thrust at Janus with his sword.  _Have to get used to the balance, _ Darrick thinks to himself with a grimace.

[sblock]5' step to 8E, or move to Janus if he changes position.

Well, the good news about not making contact last turn is that I didn't spend that Action Point....

So this turn, it shall serve me well!  I hope.

Oy.  Well, marginally better.  19 to hit, 7 damage.  Once again, a perfectly cromulent roll that's almost certainly not high enough.

AC vs. Janus is 27, 25 vs. all other foes.

[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock]Hmmm, what happened to the alchemist's frost? Did he run out of range or did Charles miss? What I do this turn is based on that, whether I draw a new one as a run or not.[/sblock]

Charles races to his left to get a better shot at the Dwarf. "Catch!" he shouts.

[sblock]
Again, trying to get 10 feet within the Dwarf. It would be nice to avoid danger, and by danger I mean be surrounded. Either way, if it's just one or two bandits 5 to 15 feet away, Charles will take his chances. In this case in the map he would move to F-10 if the Dwarf does not move.

If he has to Tumble to avoid a AoO, then he does so. Tumble (1d20+12=29)

Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+6=22)

Damage; Skirmish; Next Round Damage (1d6=6, 2d6=2, 1d6=4)

8 Damage(blarg!), 4 Next turn.

AC vs other: 18. (22 AoO)
AV vs Dwarf: 19. (23 AoO)

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 4, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> [sblock]Hmmm, what happened to the alchemist's frost? Did he run out of range or did Charles miss? What I do this turn is based on that, whether I draw a new one as a run or not.[/sblock]



[sblock]Sorry, I should have been more clear. It was a miss.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 4, 2007)

*Kaelan 42/42 0 damage healed 10 DR remaining*

[sblock=Pebele]No that wasn't a readied action, I could only ready a standard, not all my attacks. I was just assuming that one of them would approach me.  I shouldn't have assumed that, especially with my low init, and with all the NPCs probably going before me.  Can I hold my scimitar in one hand and draw and throw a dagger in the other?  What kind of penalties would that be?  I'll edit if you think it is possible.  If you don't want to go back and drawing/throwing a dagger wouldn't be possible, I'll just use my action below.  Move to E11[/sblock]

Kaelan was ready to meet some of the bandits when they rushed him.  However, he was taken aback when Alicia and Ducerne intercepted them.  Seeing that they had things handled he moved past Charles, right in line to charge the lizardman bodyguard.


----------



## Pebele (Sep 4, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pebele]No that wasn't a readied action, I could only ready a standard, not all my attacks. I was just assuming that one of them would approach me.  I shouldn't have assumed that, especially with my low init, and with all the NPCs probably going before me.  Can I hold my scimitar in one hand and draw and throw a dagger in the other?  What kind of penalties would that be?  I'll edit if you think it is possible.  If you don't want to go back and drawing/throwing a dagger wouldn't be possible, I'll just use my action below.  Move to E11[/sblock]



[sblock]Ok, I don't think it would be possible for the dagger throw. I will let you go back and make a single move action for the first round.  Let me know where you want to move, and then we will go from there for the second round, ok?

In the future, though, the way that you worded your last post did sound as if you were readying an action, so please try to watch that.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Okay will do   .  I'll move to E11 then, with a charge for the coming round. I don't have time to finish the post right now, and I won't be home from work until about 10pm tonight.[/sblock]

Kaelan eyes up the lizardman from his current vantage point further in the room.  With three quick steps he strides forward and slashes at a gap in the creatures heavily armored defenses.

[sblock=ooc]24 to hit, 11 to damage, rolling an AP to be sure. If that doesn't hit we have problems, 6 on the action die.  Total to hit 30. If for some reason I can't charge the lizardman, and he is not within reach, I will move towards the nearest opponent and attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

Trebuchet looks down at the scorched, partly melted part of his body with some surprise. "Attack sequence interrupted," he says with a tone of wonderment. "Compensating. Adjusting target priority."

His gleaming crimson eyes fix on the dwarf as his left arm reconfigures...hand retracting, plates coming apart, rotating and fitting back together to form a long barrel.

"Fire evocation, stage two. Scorching ray."

(Scorching Ray directed at Dwarf. To hit 26 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1240951 , damage...sheesh, 9 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1240953 , and if he tries to interrupt again, I'd like to AP my Concentration check  )


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 5, 2007)

[sblock]
Sorry my hotel room didn't have internet access. Posting soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Above post edited for actions this round[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 5, 2007)

(Sorry guys, I will get the summary up tomorrow, after Yeoman has had a chance to post.)


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 5, 2007)

(Draconic) "I'm falling back for a second to regroup. Cover me!" Catherine shifts to a fully defensive stance, and moves quickly to the hallway softly praying that their erstwhile allies will move to block Janus's advance while she gets ready to heal herself.

[sblock]
Ouch, that was quite a round there. Shifting the Law Devotion feat to defensive (+3 sacred to AC), and using a swift action to activate her Good Devotion feat (granting all allies within 30', Damage Reduction 2/Evil). Then a standard action to shift to total defense and move to E3, and hoping that the allied forces will cover Catherine's retreat. 

New AC 26, DR 2/Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 5, 2007)

[sblock]Sorry for the delay. I hate it when real life interferes with my gaming![/sblock]
Sepoto disappears from sight and quickly darts forward to slice at Janus's neck. Janus jerks back reflexively and the blade cuts across his chest just below his neck. 

The dwarf resumes his chanting, and again a bluish white bolt shoots forth, striking Trebuchet in nearly the same spot as before. The metallic plating buckles slightly under the assault. This does not interfere with Trebuchet's focus, however.

Janus spins both of his axes about in a rapid fashion, knocking aside Catherine's blade with one, before striking her in the throat with the other. Catherine collapses wordlessly to the floor. Janus steps to the side and looks to the lizardman. (Halfling)What are you waiting for? Finish her! 

In the midst of the chaos, Charles closes in at point blank and smashes the alchemist's frost container on the dwarf's armor. As he does so, the dwarf slashes at Charles with his sword, cutting him across his right arm, leaving a ribbon of blood flowing down towards his wrist. 

Ducerne presses the attack against the bandit he is facing, and it looks like he has the upper hand in the fight. 

Darrick advances on Janus, but Janus easily parries Darrick's attack with his axes. 

The mercenaries move in sync with each other, staggering the bandits they are fighting with a series of rapid kicks followed by a savage thrust into the chest of the bandits. The bandits drop to the floor simultaneously. The mercenaries then advance towards the dwarf.

Meanwhile the lizardman moves his blade into an overhead arc and plunges it into Catherine's back. The pool of blood underneath her widens considerably. Satisfied, he turns his attention to the caravan guards engaging him from the side. He doesn't seem to have noticed that Catherine is still very shallowly breathing. 

Undeterred by the magical assault, Trebuchet lets fly with a spell of his own. The ray of fire strikes the dwarf above the heart, and he curses loudly as his flesh scorches in the heat. 

The bandits engaging Ducerne and Alicia seem to be fighting a losing battle, but stubbornly stay in the fight. 

Kaelan charges forward to strike the Lizard, and his blade finds a chink in the plate armor and his scaly hide. The lizard's blood dribbles out in the joints of the mail armor, staining the shining steel a crimson shade. 

The guard captain and Tarshana continue to attack the Lizardman, but their blades don't find a gap in his defense.

Damage Summary:
*Allies:*
Catherine -28
Charles -6
Trebuchet -9

*Hostiles:*
Bandit1: Dead
Bandit2: Dead





Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine (unconscious)
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne
Purple C: Captain
Purple T: Tarshana
Purple M: Marcus
Purple V: Victoria

*Hostiles:*
Light Blue 8: Armored Dwarf
Black 9: Armored Lizardman
White 10: Janus
Grey B3: Dwarf Bandit
Grey B4: Human Bandit


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 5, 2007)

"NO!" Darrick roars, moving to Catherine.  "Face _me_, coward!"

[sblock]5' step to D7, to stand over Catherine.  If Janus is close enough to hit (as I'm assuming), Darrick will strike him.  If not, whichever foe is in reach.  If there are none, feed a Cure Light Wounds potion to Catherine.

C'mon, I'm due for a good roll this time....

Arrgh.  Middle of the road again: 21 to hit, 8 damage.  22 and 9 damage if that's Janus that I'm hitting, and by god!  If it is, I'm spending another action point too.  For a six!  Giving him a 28 to hit Janus.

Still shield blocking him, for a 27 AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 5, 2007)

Sepoto yells As Catherine falls,

"_FRIEND-CATHERINE!!!_"

Practically snarling, the enraged shifter rushes by Darrick in pursuit of Janus, shouting to the Captain and Tarshana as he moves,

_"Block the passageway! Do not let him escape!"_

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will lope after Janus, using Ghost Step to become invisible once again, and tumble through the halfling's square to end his move in E6, I'm assuming being invisible will make it more difficult to strike the agile shifter as he tries to make this desperate (DC 25) manuever:
Tumble check = 19 OK, an epic failure unless invisibility saves me, so, adding an action point to be sure, needing a six:
for a 5, total of 24 

If Sepoto somehow manages to get by Janus by virtue of being invisible, he will make an attack with his kukri:
Hello disaster, attack = 12 
I won't bother with damage at this point.  :\  [/SBLOCK]

hp: 27 Ki Power Remaining: 1 Action Points: 4


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 6, 2007)

*Kaelan 44/44 0 damage healed 10 DR remaining or DR 2/Evil*

Kaelan roars in fury as Catherine falls.  He steps to the side, flanking the lizardman with Darrick, before chopping and slashing like a madman.  Kaelan can feel his brother guiding his predatory movements.  He uses the handle of his blades to brace behind the neck of the lizardman as he pulls it's face down toward the pointed horn extending his knee.  Surprisingly Kaelan finds himself, jaw wide open, long teeth glinting, towards the lizardman's armored neck.

[sblock=ooc]I am unsure whether Catherine's aura from her Good Devotion feat still applies while unconscious.  I have either DR 1/- or 2/Evil.  Five foot step to D9.  Full attack with a single weapon capsule and gore and bite. Attacks:  13, 14, 9, 19 I am going to AP the last one and hope the bite hits.4 on the Action die, total of 23 for 6 damage if it hits .[/sblock]

OOC:  Up to 1000 posts, still lovin' this game!


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 6, 2007)

Son of a... Charles eyes down the lizard, but then turns back to the Dwarf. Do not let her die! he shouts. He tumbles back, drawing vial of Alchemist's Shock, his final vial. He eyes the dwarf carefully and chucks it at him with great focus.

[sblock]

Tumble back to D-11. Tumble (1d20+12=32) Aw, what a waste of a 20!

Okay, for chucking the vial, is that -2 or -4 penalty concerning distance? Anyway, I use an action point to hopefully make up for it.

Ranged Touch Attack; Action Point (1d20+6=17, 1d6=4)

So it's either 17 or 19 touch attack.

Alchemist's Shock; Skirmish; Next Turn (1d6=5, 2d6=8, 1d6=4) 13 damage, 4 damage next turn. (I also think he takes 4 damage from Alchemist's frost, so it would be 17 damage if you include that)

PS. All attacks that follow get +1 bonus.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 6, 2007)

[sblock]
Whew, am I ever lucky that Darrick was standing there! I'm guessing I that's the only reason that was a normal attack and not a coup de grace eh? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

15/35 HP, 5ap (down to 4)

Trebuchet staggers under the new damage, but straightens up again. Noting the dwarf seems braced, he decides to aid his sorely pressed companions with their fight. He trains his fire-spewing arm on its new target and repeats his announcement about evocations and standing clear...and once again a blazing ray springs from where his hand once was, momentarily connecting the warforged to the lizardman with a river of flame.

(Scorching Ray on Lizardo! To hit: 7 (includes the melee penalty) APing it...for 1. Total 8. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1248269 ...sigh. I should have magic missiled. May have to adjust feat selection for the future here...constantly missing is -really- starting to irritate me. )


----------



## Pebele (Sep 8, 2007)

(Evolution KB: Catherine didn't get a chance to activate her good devotion feat before she was rendered unconscious.
Everyone: Sorry for the delay!)

Sepoto's acrobatics easily allow him to dart past Janus's axes, but he must have been still off balance, as his kukri goes wide of Janus. 

The dwarf looks annoyed with the fact that Trebuchet is still standing, and unleashes a pale blue ray that trails an unsettling wailing sound as it streaks across the room to strike Trebuchet in the chest plating. As soon as the ray strikes home, a wave of icy cold energy pours through Trebuchet's frame, chilling his joints, and cracking some of the leathery components in his body. 

Janus moves to the side, pinning Darrick between himself and the lizardman, and again one of his axes manages to find a weak point in the heavy armor worn by Darrick. The blade tears through the mail plating underneath his left arm, and blood pours freely from the wound. Janus's other axe is knocked aside by Darrick's expert shield work. 

Charles tumbles through the battlefield again and throws another vial of the alchemic concoction. Again the vial smashes against the dwarf's armor, and the liquid goes to work, sparking across his armor. 

Ducerne thrusts rapidly and dispatches the bandit he is fighting, and then turns his attention towards his daughter's target. 

Darrick finds a gap in Janus's guard and cuts past it, slashing Janus across the arm. His grip on that axe weakens, but he retains a grip on it. 

The twins rush towards the lizardman, and immediately Marcus unleashes a fast kick towards the lizardman's armored leg. He avoids that attack, but it leaves him open for Victoria to land a kick into his jaw. "Stay close to us children..." "...and we'll guide your attacks home." 

Annoyed at Kaelan's earlier attack the lizardman swings his blade in an overhead arc and it crashes down onto Kaelan's shoulder. Pain flares in Kaelan's arm and he nearly drops his heavy Valenar sword to the ground in surprise. 

As the lizardman leans in to deliver the blow, Trebuchet's a ray of fire streaks over his shoulder narrowly missing his steel helm. 

Alicia spins her blades around in a rapid arc, landing a pair of staccato strikes, and the bandit in front her collapses to the ground, his head nearly severed by the force of the second strike. 

Distracted by the pain in his shoulder, Kaelan can't manage to land any of his attacks against the lizardman, but his bite comes close to penetrating the scaled hide of the lizardman near his right hand. 

Tarshana moves towards Catherine and touches her on the forehead, and an odd sound fills the air as Catherine's wounds begin to heal. Catherine's eye slowly open, and she takes note of Darrick standing over her as the battle rages on. 

Seeing the allies' commander back up, the guard captain yells a battle cry in a language Catherine recognizes as Riedran and charges Janus. His crystalline blade darts forward and cuts into Janus's left thigh. Janus screams in pain, and looks a bit worried as he recognizes he is out of room to maneuver.

Damage Summary:
*Allies:*
Catherine: +8
Kaelan: -14(includes damage reduction)
Trebuchet: -14
Darrick: -13

*Hostiles:*
Bandit3: Dead
Bandit4: Dead





Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine (unconscious)
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne
Purple C: Captain
Purple T: Tarshana
Purple M: Marcus
Purple V: Victoria

*Hostiles:*
Light Blue 8: Armored Dwarf
Black 9: Armored Lizardman
White 10: Janus


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Trebuchet emits a grinding noise as he twists his torso back to look at the dwarf. Flakes of leather and ice fall out of holes in his chassis, through which blue and green sparks and arcs of waste energy flare.

"Damage critical," he croaks apologetically. "Tactical withdrawal." 

He steps back from the doorway and then to the side. With his unfrozen arm he takes his one remaining magical salve of repair and prepares to administer it to his damaged carapace.


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 9, 2007)

"You're not getting away, Janus!"   Ignoring the pain of his wound, Darrick moves to follow his foe.  "It's over, damn your eyes!"

[Sblock=OOC]
How much damage did Darrick take from Janus' hit?  You forgot to put that in the summary, I think.

But in any case, full speed ahead!  5' step to 7C, or move to Janus' current position if he's already moved.

Gyaah!  20 to hit, 5 damage.  Rassenfrassen rolls.  This is the point where I generally make a disgusted face, put the offending d20 aside, and grab a new one.  A sparkly one, hopefully.  Instead, I'll just make a disgusted face.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 9, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [Sblock=OOC]
> How much damage did Darrick take from Janus' hit?  You forgot to put that in the summary, I think.
> 
> But in any case, full speed ahead!  5' step to 7C, or move to Janus' current position if he's already moved.
> ...



[sblock=OOC]My apologies, you are correct. Darrick took 13 damage. Off to edit my post now.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 9, 2007)

As the heroes and their allies surround Janus, Sepoto allows Tarshana to rush past him to aid Catherine. Seeing that they have backed the halfling further into the corner, he hastily draws his bow, grabbing one of the flamingo-fletched magical arrows and dabbing it quickly into a pouch containing his black adder venom, coating the head completely. 

When the shifter hears Trebuchet's shout, he turns in that direction, nocking the arrow before fading from view. Noticing the dwarf atop the table with his back to him, he aims for the base of his neck. Tongue pinched between his lips, he looses his grip and fires.

[SBLOCK] OK, using Ghost Step yet again and firing while invisible at our dwarven friend. If Sep can delay and fire before any of the other opponents can act, he will, in an attempt to disrupt his spellcasting. 
The comedy of errors continues, a natural 1 for 11 

What can I say. Ugh.  :\ 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 9, 2007)

*Kaelan 31/44 hp 1 damage healed 9 DR remaining*

Kaelan nods at the statement made by the twins.  _If they distract him a little, I'll have time to land a devastating blow._  Instead of letting the fury guide his movements, he carefully, and skillfully takes his time, letting the twins distract the lizardman for a moment.  On his first strike, steam begins rolling of his blade, as the coolness of the alchemical capsule meets the warm air.  Small flickers of purple lightning can be seen as well dancing through the fog.  The other end of his blade scrapes along the lizardman's armor, but Kaelan feels the warmth of blood as he brings his knee spike up into the lizardman's belly.  "You can't You fall  stand today against us  lizard"  The Valenar voice returns in the heat of battle, whispering in between Kaelan words.  The last word is spoke in both Kaelan's Common and in the Valenar accent of Kaelan's brother.

[sblock=ooc]Five foot step to be flanking with DarrickAttack rolls, 27, 12, 25(nat twenty), 13 Crit confirm on gore:  NICE:  another nat 20! crit confirmed 7 from the blade, 9 from the capsules, 15 from the gore.  31 total!  The hit from the scimitar gives me another hp. added in above. [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 10, 2007)

Doing her best to try and attempt a healing prayer while prone and avoiding the attention of the lizardman, Catherine stumbles over the words and hopes they are close enough to still work.

[sblock]
Concentration Check 8 So the spell was lost. Oh well. 
*edit* and by spell, I mean Cure Light Wounds. 
I'm also going to change my aura and use the good devotion feat as I intended before I was knocked out earlier. New AC 22.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 10, 2007)

Charles, out of alchemist's vials, rushes at the dwarf and readies his spear. He attempts to strike him in hopes that it will turn the attention away from Treb.

[sblock]

Move to G-11, or 10 feet from NPC + 15 feet from starting place.

Attack (1d20+6=13)

ew! Don't think I hit, but here is damage anyway:

Damage; Skirmish (1d8+4=10, 2d6=7) 17

Don't forget damage from last round's bottle!

All attacks following Charles will get +1 to hit.

AC vs other: 18. (22 AoO)
AV vs Dwarf: 19. (23 AoO)


Oh, and uh... HP: 32-6 = 26
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 11, 2007)

(Man, I'm sorry everyone. This week has been a bit rough. I am very, very sorry for all the delays.)
Sepoto fades from sight with his bow at the ready. 

The dwarf moves forward, bobbing and weaving around Kaelan's blades as he manifests an aura of black energy that surrounds his shield hand. Even as the spell finishes, an arrow flies from Sepoto's location whizzing past the dwarf's head. The dwarf's mailed hand reaches out and grabs Kaelan by the arm, causing a numbing pain to fill Kaelan's body. 

"It's play time, little elf. I'm going to enjoy gutting you!" Janus then dodges past the other combatants to pin Kaelan between himself and his priest. His right axe lashes out, striking an area that should have a weak point, save for Kaelan's shifting expertise. Regardless, the axe lands past Kaelan's defenses and while the wound itself is minimal, Kaelan feels a strange tingly burning sensation, and suddenly everything feels much heavier. 

Charles darts to the right towards Ducerne and Alicia, and lunges with his spear, but the interlocking plates of the dwarf's armor cause the spear head to skid off target. 

Ducerne takes the opportunity to pursue the dwarf, and connects with a blow that is mostly deflected by the dwarf's armor, but not entirely. 

Darrick shifts his position to keep pace with Janus, but the halfling manages to avoid Darrick's blade yet again. 

The twins continue to rain blows upon the lizardman, collectively managing to land a thrust through the side the of the lizardman's neck, and a kick to the exact same location. 

Looking much the worse for wear, the lizardman follows Janus's lead and slashes Kaelan across the chest with his blade. Blood flows freely from Kaelan's multiple wounds. 

Trebuchet ducks out of sight behind the doorway and rummages through his bag before coming across the oil he needs. 

Catherine's golden aura shifts slightly to glow brightest closer to her chest, and a similar white aura appears on all of the nearby allies. Her quick prayer is lost amidst the confusion of the battle, however. 

Alicia follows her father and jumps up on the table to strike the dwarf with her two bladed sword. With his attention directed towards Charles, the dwarf didn't have enough time to dodge the attack. 

Kaelan, weakened by the effects of Janus's attack, doesn't quite manage to connect with most of his attacks, but the gore from his horn knocks past the lizardman's shield and strikes him hard in the throat. The lizardman falls in a shower of blood clutching his ruined throat, before his eyes go dim. 

Tarshana closes her eyes and places her hands together before a brilliant yellow ray of crackling electricity tears forth from her hands and strikes the dwarf in the back. The scent of singed flesh and hair fill the air, as sparks cover his heavy mail armor. 

The guard captain grabs a potion from his recovered backpack and administers it to Catherine. Some of Catherine's wounds begin to heal, but there is still much to be done. 

Damage Summary:
Catherine +4
Kaelan -28, 4 Points Strength Damage. (including DR)

Lizardman is dead.




Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne
Purple C: Captain
Purple T: Tarshana
Purple M: Marcus
Purple V: Victoria

*Hostiles:*
Light Blue 8: Armored Dwarf
White 10: Janus


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 11, 2007)

Muttering a steady stream of curses, Darrick advances and makes a swift thrust at Janus...only to feel his foot slip in a puddle of blood, and his sword skid harmlessly across his foes armor.

Rapidly recovering hs balance, he shift his weight to his other foot and takes up a defensive stance with a sneer at Janus.

[Sblock=OOC]
This time for SURE.

5' step to 9C, or into contact with Janus, and attack -- with another Action Point, as I have learned my lesson.

But apparently Invisible Castle does not agree.  18 to hit, and that's with a 6 on the AP die.  I'm starting to realize that Darrick is a fundamentally unlucky fellow, and shall remember this in the future.

Wait, that's a 19 to hit.  Not that it makes any difference, but I need to remember the fighting challenge modifier.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 12, 2007)

[sblock]
I'm still in D7 right? I think you forgot to put me back on the map. 
Also, does standing up from prone count as movement for purposes of taking a 5' step?
I'll post once I hear back from you. Thanks Pebele.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> I'm still in D7 right? I think you forgot to put me back on the map.
> Also, does standing up from prone count as movement for purposes of taking a 5' step?
> I'll post once I hear back from you. Thanks Pebele.
> [/sblock]



[sblock]Yes you are. I apologize for that. The map should be fixed now.

I'll allow you to stand from prone and take a 5' step. Silly grey areas![/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 12, 2007)

Catherine stands up unsteadily with her hand on her halberd, and takes a quick step forward. Watching Kaelan get struck repeatedly by the remaining bandits, Catherine raises her halberd and tries to cleave Janus in two.

[sblock=Alternate Action and OOC]
Attack Roll 17
Attack Roll AP +6 
Damage 8 

Alternate Action 
If Janus is down by the time Catherine's turn comes around...

"Seeing Janus fall, Catherine utters a quick prayer and channels the healing grace of Dol Arrah into Kaelan's battered frame."

Cure Light Wounds 10 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

Still behind cover, Trebuchet begins applying the magical salve to the worst damaged portions of his body, all the while considering the inefficiency of this action and considering possible improvements to the process for the future.

(I "drink" the "potion."  )


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 12, 2007)

Sepoto nocks a replacement arrow before his first even strikes the opposing wall and fires again at the dwarf.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will attack the dwarf again, this time with a Dragonsbreath arrow.
Shortbow Attack = 20, given that this may be borderline, Sep will use an Action Point as well, resulting in a "4" for a total of 24
Shortbow Damage = 2 
I'm not sure what the additional damage is for these types of arrows, feel free to add it on. [/SBLOCK]

hp: 27 Ki Power Remaining: 0 Action Points: 3


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 13, 2007)

*Kaelan 3/44 7 DR remaining 1 hp healed 4 str damage*

[sblock=ooc]I take it Janus tumbed away to avoid AoO?  On another note, this could be the end of Kaelan if they go in for the kill.  I've got ideas in mind though if it comes to that.[/sblock]

Kaelan, weak from the wounds and the poison coursing through his veins, makes one last heroic effort at cutting down his foes, much like his brother did.  He cuts at the dwarf, his blades spinning around his head like the desert twisters in of his homeland.  He jumps and raises his knee spike towards the dwarfs throat.  As he lands from that he lunges forward, biting at the dwarf's ear.

[sblock=ooc]Attack rolls:  19, 22, 10, 14 AP on the 19:  +2 makes it 21 4 damage and 5 damage for the 21 and 22 to hit. [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Charles races around the table to get a better attack at the Dwarf. He sees the severity of Kaelen's punishment and only hopes to make it in time to do some damage to the Dwarf. He does his very best to strike at the Dwarf.

[sblock]

Kaelen, unless somethings prevents my attack, add +1 to all your attack rolls, and that goes for anyone else who attacks the dwarf after me.

That's two AP down... I don't have Ebberon on me... it's level+3 isn't it? So now I'm down 6? Or am I way off?

Move to G-8. (with full 40 feet of movement!) If the Dwarf moves out of range, hmm, well probably won't use an AP if I can't hit him without activating Skirmish.

Attack on Dwarf with spear.

Attack; Action Point (1d20+6=10, 1d6=6)

...bloody hell.

Well damage anyway if I do hit:

Damage; Skirmish (1d8+4=5, 2d6=9) 14 damage total.

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 14, 2007)

Sepoto nocks one of the fiery arrows and looses it. The arrow ignites as it flies through the air and strikes the dwarf in the shoulder and bursts into flames. 

The dwarf grunts in pain, but still manages to land a rapid slash against Kaelan's flank. The sword seems to hesitate slightly as the white aura surrounding Kaelan flares briefly, but still manages to strike Kaelan. The aura seems to have prevented some of the damage however. 

Janus lunges forward while Kaelan is distracted and connects with both axes. The same aura slows the axes down, but the axes still find their mark. As the first axe bites into Kaelan's flesh, he feels his reflexes dull, and the second axe bites into the same area it struck previously. Kaelan collapses to the ground. 

Charles moves as fast as he can, but his spear's blade is knocked aside again by the interlocking plates of the dwarf's armor. 

Darrick moves closer to Janus, but his blade is knocked aside again by the halfling's dual axes. 

Marcus moves forward and attacks the dwarf, but his attacks are deflected off the dwarf's shield. 

Victoria draws a potion from her belt and administers it to Kaelan, but her action leaves her open, and the dwarf lands a thrust that draws a bloody gash across her arm. Kaelan stirs slightly, but his eyes remain closed. 

Trebuchet administers his last repair salve, and some of the damage starts to repair itself, but there is a lot of repair work left to do. 

Catherine, guided by holy furor or perhaps simply rage at seeing Kaelan drop, delivers a tremendous overhand attack and strikes Janus directly in the skull. The blade penetrates slightly, and Janus drops to the ground bleeding heavily. 

Alicia's blades find their mark on the dwarf, and he makes a gurgling sound as she slices his neck. The dwarf drops to the ground. 

Tarshana moves forward and touches Kaelan, and the same healing energy she used on Catherine flows into Kaelan. Kaelan stirs and opens his eyes again. 

The captain moves down to where Janus's body is, and without a word, rams his crystalline blade into Janus's throat. If Janus was still alive, he most certainly isn't now.

Damage Summary:
Kaelan is at 4 hp, 5 points of dex damage
Trebuchet +4


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 14, 2007)

"Well," Darrick says into the sudden silence, "That was certainly...painful."   Limping forward, he looks over the others.  "Is everyone more or less all right?  And are they likely to be any more of _them_?" he asks Ducerne, "Or was this the lot of them?"


----------



## Pebele (Sep 14, 2007)

Ducerne looks to Darrick with a shake of his head. "I cannot say for certain. But I would imagine that was the last of them."

Alicia looks around at the carnage before sitting on the table. "That was... something."

The captain stares down at the corpse in front of him. Janus' head is mostly separated from his body. "You will _never_ terrorize anyone again. And my men have been avenged." Tarshana steps forward and places a hand on his shoulder. "Captain. Leave the body. Come with me." She leads him towards Catherine.

The two mercenaries sheath their swords. "Very impressive..." "...We expected at least a few deaths..." "...On your side." "Will you all..." "...Survive?"

The merchants have been silent. Perhaps they are waiting to hear that all is clear.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2007)

Trebuchet ambles into the room, walking a bit awkwardly and still showing significant damage, but quite ambulatory. He surveys the room and nods.

"Excellently fought! I wish I had been able to inflict more damage...but at least I kept the dwarf priest busy attempting to destroy me, rather than bolster his forces. Happily, he was only incompletely successful at his goal."


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 15, 2007)

"You expected some of our deaths here? That's...a bit harsh.  _Or was it?_ Still, your assistance was invaluable."  Catherine points down the hallway her team arrived from. "You can come on out, the bandits are dead. You're safe now." Catherine looks at the two caravan guards who have come up. "Are you two alright? I saw what did for Kaelan, and that ray of lightning. That was pretty impressive. I'm not as pleased with that finishing blow you performed on Janus. He was already dying, so why did it matter? Regardless, if you are both ok, I'd like to attend to Kaelan there."

Catherine moves in closer to Kaelan. "You took quite a beating there. How are you feeling? I'll get my wand ready here." 

"Trebuchet, you did very well. I just hope there was no permanent damage done to you. We'll get you some more repair oils as soon as we can."

"Charles, Darrick, and Sepoto, you all did your jobs excellently. Without your efforts, I don't believe our allied force would have prevailed." 

[sblock]
3 charges to Kaelan
3 charges to Catherine 
1 charge to Darrick
None to Trebuchet, as my wand won't help.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan stands slowly, blood covers him from head to toe, much of it his own.  He puts away his double scimitar for a moment to answer Catherine's questions.  "I'll live thanks to your healing as well as Tarshana's.  Whatever you did to slow their final blows on me kept me alive.  A few charges from your wand and I'll be ready to continue on.  They must have thought  I was the most dangerous once I took down the lizardman.  I feel weak as well, poison or as mad as Janus was I might have caught something from him.  Can you tend to that?  If not, I'll be fine with rest and your care."   He leans close to Catherine once the healing is doled out.  "I would speak with you in private later.  Once we are back at school."

After he speaks to Catherine, Kaelan approaches the twins.  "You two said something about another room or level where the idol we seek is kept?  Could you lead us there?"


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 15, 2007)

Grateful that all of his companions are alive, Sepoto breathes a sigh of relief. Looking over the carnage in the chamber, he shakes his head ruefully. For the barest hint of a moment, he lets slip the positive and confident mask that he used to bolster Catherine's resolve. His thoughts are troubled.

_We were fortunate. Nothing more. Without our allies we might all be dead. We must learn the lesson: many that fight as one are greater than the one that fights with many. We must learn this soon, before we mourn the loss of one of our own. I am as guilty as the rest in this failing. I must speak to Catherine before it is too late. _

_Have we forgotten every lesson we learned at the Academy?_

Forcing himself to seem relieved and content with their hard-fought victory, the shifter returns to his companions, his more bestial features smoothing out in his face, the fur receding as he walks toward Catherine and the others.


----------



## Pebele (Sep 16, 2007)

The two merchants quietly enter the room, but they stay near the door, apparently ready to bolt at the first sign of any type of trouble.

The mercenaries look to Catherine. "We say what we mean..." "...And mean what we say." "You cannot deny..." "...That we were right." "But, you all made it." "You should be proud."

They turn their attention to Kaelan. "Correction; we know of..." "...A secret door." "We have no idea..." "...About this idol you seek." "We will take you..." "...As soon as you are ready."


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 16, 2007)

"Let's see what I can do. Did you feel anything strange in his attacks? I'll try to treat you for poisoning right away. If that fails, then we'll work on any diseases he may have been carrying."

Catherine leans in close as she examines the wounds for any traces of residual poison. "It could be either a short time if the idol is nearby, or quite awhile if the place is much larger than we thought. Why not take a walk with me, and we can speak in private."

"I've done what I can for poisoning. The rest is up to your body to fight. If you are still feeling ill, then it could be a disease. We'll work with that later."

[sblock]
I'm going with treating poison first. Was he poisoned twice? The description made it sound that way. 

Heal Checks 8 and 26

I forgot to add the +2 bonus for my healer's kit though, but I don't think it'll make a difference for the first one. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> I'm going with treating poison first. Was he poisoned twice? The description made it sound that way.
> 
> Heal Checks 8 and 26
> ...



[sblock]Yes, Kaelan was poisoned twice. It appears I forgot to add the ability damage from the second one. I will edit that now. 

But, it was 5 points of dex damage.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 16, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Oops, double post


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 16, 2007)

*Kaelan*

[sblock=ooc]4 str and 5 dex?  Ouch.  Must have used weapon capsules right?  The poison wouldn't have lasted throughout the fight, because he was already dishing out pain.  Either the saves on those were really high, or you just really rolled low on those saves(+11 fort  ).  Fort saves for poison secondary damage.  Hopefully the 23 will cover Catherine's 8 :\ .  23 and 25 [/sblock]

"Yes," Kaelan says as Catherine pokes and prods his wounds, "My muscles feel weak and sluggish, I feel more like a sloth than the fearsome tiger."  Kaelan nods at Catherine's request.  He begins walking from the hallway they entered.  

When he and Catherine are alone he pulls out his dagger and says, "I am sorry what happened before in hallway.  My vision just changed.  I was in the desert with my brother.  A great beast came, with a mad halfling on it's back.  I pushed my brother out of the way, and the creature gored me.  I believe part of my brother's sprit, the part of him that was like the beast has joined with me.  Thus my claws, teeth, and this," he says as he points to the long horn emerging from his knee.  "He is protecting me from harm.  Watch."   Kaelan lifts up his chain shirt and suddenly pulls out his dagger.  Kaelan plunges it towards his side, and Catherine gasps, but Kaelan stops barely short of the flesh.  His skin ripples as his organs move away from the tip of the blade.  Kaelan speaks once more, slightly worried this time.  "I worship my brother like you worship Dol Arrah, but I am my own person.  I wish to remain myself though I emulate him to honor his memory.  I am scared that perhaps some day he may come to control me.  He was a great warrior, and if he would possess me, he may get me killed.  What do you know of sprits controlling the living?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

Trebuchet seems interested by Kaelan's words and as unobtrusively as a grinding, damaged warforged can, he moves closer to listen to their conversation.


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 16, 2007)

Charles looks around, returns his spear into a safely attached position, and cuffs his bloody wrists. Hmmm, not so bad! He smiles brightly to everyone in the room, which quickly fads when he notices no one is feeling it. Well, ahem, anyway... we survived. The help was incredible and I'm grateful. Now, let us get our statue., he quickly walks toward to Trebuchet to help him by.


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 17, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "I worship my brother like you worship Dol Arrah, but I am my own person.  I wish to remain myself though I emulate him to honor his memory.  I am scared that perhaps some day he may come to control me.  He was a great warrior, and if he would possess me, he may get me killed.  What do you know of sprits controlling the living?"




"While the other priests are more knowledgeable in matters of possessing spirits, I have to ask. Is it really him possessing you that makes you worry? I don't think spirits are necessarily malevolent in their intentions, and if he did take a more serious hand in your actions, wouldn't it be in his own best interest to keep you alive?  I can see how it is disconcerting to have your body....react in the ways it is, but so far it seems to be in way that is directly benefiting you. In fact, with the attacks Janus was landing on the rest of us, I'd say that is what caused you to avoid death." Catherine pauses, unsure of herself. "Perhaps it would be for the best if you spoke to one of the more experienced clerics at the academy. If you aren't comfortable with them, you can speak with Knight Jarnell. As a paladin, she'll keep anything you say in confidence if you ask her to, and she taught me a lot about spirits and the like, so I'm sure she'll be able to help you." 

Catherine points back down the hall. "Let's get back to the others. With some to rest, and some new spells tomorrow, I'll see what I can do about any remaining injuries or lasting effects from the poison. Let me help you back there. Just lean on me for now." Once he does, she whispers. "I think we were heard. Let's just keep this between us for now. Ok?"


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 17, 2007)

A troubled Darrick considers his sword for a moment, turning it slightly to catch the light, before sheathing it with a sigh.  _So much for my "skills"_ he thinks sourly to himself.  _I may as well not even been there, for all the use I was! 

Not again, dammit.  Never again.  I need to push myself, train harder and better.  I'm not going to let them down._

Shaking his head, Darrick turns to Charles and offers a rather brittle smile.  "You're right, we won," he says quietly, "and that's what really matters.  As soon as we'll all ready," he continues, raising his voice a bit, "We should go on, see if we can find the idol, and get out of this place."


----------



## Pebele (Sep 17, 2007)

With Catherine's help, Kaelan feels that he is stable. He has no new symptoms and his current ones are unchanged.

As Kaelan and Catherine return to the room, the sibling mercenaries speak. "We will show you the hidden door." "And then take our leave." "Our contract with you..." "...Is over."

Ducerne gently claps Darrick on the back, and nods to him. Quietly, "You fought with bravery, son. That is as important as skill, and not so easy to learn." He then straightens and addresses the group. "Whatever aid Alicia and I can provide to you, we will. I owe you a great debt for sparing us, and for helping me to right my wrongs."

Alicia gapes at Ducerne. "We'll do _what_?" After a sharp look from Ducerne, she grumbles. "Yeah, yeah, fine. Help the kids. Right."

The Captain and Tarshana have moved over to the merchants. "We thank you for freeing us. However, while we are very grateful for the help, we also have other duties to attend to. We will have to part ways here."

The mercenaries approach the merchants as well. "We will help you..." "...Reach your destination." "This will clear..." "...Our conscience."


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 18, 2007)

Seeing Darrick's crestfallen expression, and understanding on some level his self-doubt and frustration, the affable Sepoto returns to the fore, and he places one calloused hand upon the young knight's shoulder.

"Master Othos once told me a saying held in regard by those of his order, men among the people from beyond the sea and mountains from whence you came, Darrick:

_'Wisdom is discovered from failure more often than from success. One who has never failed has never made this discovery'._ 

There will come a time when what you have learned from these trials will make a great difference. Do not despair; merely be ready for the opportunity when it comes."

Sepoto smiles and approaches the twins, Captain, and Tarshana.

"You have our thanks, whole and deep as the sky and true as the mountains. We would never have prevailed without your aid." 

Looking at the mercenary twins, he shakes his head. 

"You have no conscience to clear, friends, we may have set the Captain and Tarshana free, but it was _you_ who set _yourselves_ free, when you chose to do what was right. Sepoto offers apologies for the lie he spoke when we first met. It is usually not his way."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 18, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan accepts Catherine's help, but before much longer he is able to walk without much trouble, his wounds were mostly healed, but he still felt weak and slow.  As long as there was no more fighting today they would be fine.  He smiles at Catherine, "If people heard us, that would be okay.  No secrets among friends right?  If we are to continue working as a machine it would be a help if we all knew of each others...abilities."

Once they return to the room and hear the twins offer, Kaelan nods.  "Yes, please show us the door.  Thanks again, we really needed you two back there."  Kaelan then looks to the merchants, The Captain, and Tarshana.  "You would know that there are others looking for you, make haste for home, and go safely."

Finally, Kaelan speaks to Durcerne and Alicia.  "You are more than welcome to help us search this place for valuables.  Perhaps after we are finished you two can take up residence at the Academy...At least for a while anyway."

Remembering the ruined bodies of the three leaders, Kaelan says, "What about these three?  We need to strip them of any valuables and go through this place with a fine toothed comb.  Perhaps there was some sort of log to whom some of the stolen items may belong."  Kaelan begins looking over the bodies, first of Janus.  When he is satisfied he says, "I am ready now, whenever we wish to depart."


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 18, 2007)

Catherine points to her party members, "While I help Kaelan, why don't the rest of you search the dead here. Perhaps they have something of value for us. When you're done, we'll get going." 

Once the party is done, "Let's find this door, and check it out. The sooner we move, the sooner we are out of this accursed temple. We'll make camp tonight and celebrate our victory and our successful recovery of the idol! Thanks for your assistance in our fight, without our combined forces, I don't think any of us could have handled it. May Dol Arrah bless your path."


----------



## Pebele (Sep 19, 2007)

The mercenaries look over the group. "We will show you the door now." "What you do after that is none of our concern."

They lead the group out the eastern door, then down past the armory to the central area of the temple. They search for a few moments before Marcus presses on part of the wall. The wall suddenly opens, revealing some stairs. The group cannot make anything else out, as there are no lights in the passage.

"We have never gone inside." "But Janus obviously did not know it was here." "Our contract is complete." "Merchants, we will escort you now."

Tarshana, Captain and the two merchants move aside, close to the mercenaries. They nod to the party, before nodding to the mercenaries that they are ready.

Ducerne and Alicia peer in to the passage. "I did not know about this. I wonder where it leads?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2007)

"If the idol is of great value to those who built the temple, it would be tactically sound to hide it behind such a concealed door," Trebuchet observes.


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 19, 2007)

Ducerne said:
			
		

> "You fought with bravery, son. That is as important as skill, and not so easy to learn."



"Thank you," Darrick replies, a little ruefully.  "I've yet to really prove myself worthy of this blade, I feel, but...no doubt there'll be other chances.  And all too soon."


> The wall suddenly opens, revealing some stairs. The group cannot make anything else out, as there are no lights in the passage.



"I've a feeling," Darrick mutters as he peers into the darkness, "That this won't be as easy as we would hope."


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 19, 2007)

> "I've a feeling," Darrick mutters as he peers into the darkness, "That this won't be as easy as we would hope."




Perfectly deadpan serious, Sepoto replies,

"Sepoto feels the feeling you feel as well, Friend-Darrick."

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will Search the fallen foes and Janus' chamber as well. 
Search check = 14 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 19, 2007)

"I doubt it will be either, but if it was a simple task, would anyone really have needed to contact the academy to perform it? If we run into any resistance down there, then we should pull back and rest."

Catherine motions to the scouts. "Lead the way gentlemen, and perhaps we can be out of here by nightfall."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 20, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan nods at Catherine's request.  He pulls a sunrod from his backpack and activates it.  It's glow accents Kaelan's blood splattered clothing, some of it is his, others are decoration.  "I'll let Charles and Sepoto lead, I am not skilled in traps like they are.  I'll provide the light though."  Kaelan clutches the rod in his now very capable and sharp teeth before following the two other scouts into the passageway, his blades in his hands.


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 20, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "I'll let Charles and Sepoto lead, I am not skilled in traps like they are.  I'll provide the light though."




"A sensible precaution. If there is any trouble, I want you to retreat first. The rest of us will cover your escape, and then withdraw ourselves." Catherine then motions to Darrick and Trebuchet, and follows the scouts about 20' behind.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

Trebuchet nods and joins the group.

"Catherine," he asks as they forge ahead, "is it possible for spirits to possess unliving objects?"


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 20, 2007)

His sour mood finally breaking, Darrick laughs aloud.  "You've a way of cutting right to the heart of matters,"  he says to Trebuchet, shaking his head.  "I have to admit, though,"  he adds, with a grin at Catherine, "That it's an excellent question, isn't it?"


----------



## Pebele (Sep 20, 2007)

As the group enters the passageway, Tarshana and the Captain lead the merchants away. The mercenaries steal a final glance at the party before picking up the rear, keeping their promise to guard the merchants on their way out.

Ducerne and Alicia fall in behind Catherine, Darrick and Trebuchet. Alicia is surprisingly quiet.

The group descends for what feels like forever. The light from the previous hallway quickly gives way to blackness that is only broken by Kaelan's sunrod. The group notices that the walls are much more rough than those from the upper level. They stairs are uneven. Everything is covered in dust, it is obvious that this passage has been undisturbed for quite some time.

The scouts reach the bottom first. They have found no traps.


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 20, 2007)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> "Catherine," he asks as they forge ahead, "is it possible for spirits to possess unliving objects?"




"It is. Spirits can possess many things really. Living things like you or I are able to resist the effects, unlike say a chair or something." 

Catherine waits for the all clear signal from the scouts. "At least it seems the bandits never made it this far in. That's good for us."


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a very old place... Charles mutters while dusting him off.

[sblock]Shall we make some search rolls?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan holds aloft the sunrod lighting their path.  Sweeping some cobwebs out of his face.  He mutters to himself, "I wonder how far this tunnel goes."


----------



## Pebele (Sep 21, 2007)

Kaelan, Charles and Sepoto search the area where the stairs have placed them. There is no source of light, but with Kaelan's sunrod, they are able to tell that they are in a medium-sized room. There are exits to the North, South, East and West. 

They find no traps or anything else interesting in the room they currently occupy.


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 22, 2007)

"Which way now? I say just pick a door and stick with it."


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 22, 2007)

> "At least it seems the bandits never made it this far in. That's good for us."




Sepoto glances around, looking this way and that, uncomfortable in the dust-choked tunnel. The weight of ages seems to be pushing down upon him from the crumbling blocks above.

"Perhaps, Friend-Catherine, it is a good sign. Perhaps not. Perhaps something kept them _out_. Sepoto would then be thinking this may not be such a good thing for us, after all."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2007)

"It is good because it means they did not take or destroy whatever is here," Trebuchet announces. "It also means whatever defenses are here were never overcome. This is also good."


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It also means whatever defenses are here were never overcome. This is also good."




Sepoto chuckles ruefully,

"Friend-Trenchbucket, by what you say, it also means the 'defenses' now wait for us. Is this truly a _good_ thing?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2007)

"Indeed!" burbles the warforged brightly, interrupted by another grinding noise from some damaged component. 

"It means that after a brief period of attempting to be stealthy, we will again engage in the morally justified application of lethal force! That is, if the pattern that has emerged to the present holds."


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 22, 2007)

Turning back and looking at the warforged, slightly unnerved by the fact that the ominous grinding noise seemed to come from the area of the metal man's head, Sepoto mutters,

"If you say so, Trenchbucket, if you say so..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 22, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan shakes his head at the warforged.  _Always ready to fight.  Am I always ready?  Perhaps my brother's sprit will make it easier to let myself go when conflict begins._ "Well let's choose a path."  Kaelan looks around the room before his gaze settles on the west door.  "This one looks good.  Charles, Sepoto..."  he says as he gestures toward the door.


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 22, 2007)

Charles gives his arms a long stretch and a few cracks can be head. I have no objections. He moves a little closer to the door and looks to Sepoto, Which of us will lead and which of us will assist?


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 22, 2007)

"We'll maintain our current formation for now. Remember, we are going to withdraw to the upper level of the temple if we encounter resistance. Kaelan is in no shape to fight yet and without him, we would be at a severe disadvantage in combat." 
Catherine waits for the scouts to lead the way, and then follows behind with the rest of the group.


----------



## Pebele (Sep 22, 2007)

Charles and Sepoto head down the West passage, followed closely by Kaelan, who lights the path. Catherine, Darrick, Trebuchet, Ducerne and Alicia follow twenty feet behind. Alicia hisses "This is not a good idea. At all." Ducerne shushes her, and keeps his hand on his weapon.

Charles and Sepoto come to a rotting wooden door, which they diligently check for traps. Finding none, they carefully push the door open.

Surprisingly, the door doesn't make much noise. However, the sudden light from Kaelan's sunrod does alert a cluster of figures to the groups' presence.

The "scouts" can make out that there are eight shambling half preserved, half rotting corpses dressed in rusted ancient armor with rusted weapons. 






Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne
*
Hostiles:*
White 1: shambling corpse
White 2: shambling corpse
White 3: shambling corpse
White 4: shambling corpse
White 5: shambling corpse
White 6: shambling corpse
White 7: shambling corpse
White 8: shambling corpse


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 23, 2007)

*Kaelan*

At Catherine's words, Kaelan looks slightly offended.  "Sorry Captain, but as long as I am still standing, I can fight.  Whatever poison Janus used did it's work, but it didn't kill me."


With the shambling creatures standing ahead, Kaelan stands ready, waiting to see what his companions do.


[sblock=ooc]Init:  23(Nat 20) If I am first I will delay to see what the other melee types do.  I have no intention of staying back, unless we all pull back.  But I don't want to be the first in there and get surrounded either.  If the undead move up to Darrick and myself before Ducerne can go, I will make a full attack and then step backward(taking my init after the undead)  If Ducerne reaches before the undead, I will withdraw backward.  Now would be a good time for Catherine to use her new ability to turn undead.  [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 23, 2007)

_Damn our luck. *sigh*_ 

Catherine moves forward towards the undead. "Darrick and Ducerne, move to the front and cover our retreat. I'll be behind you, and I'll try to drive them back, using my faith. As for the rest of you, begin your retreat now. We'll cover your escape, and then get ourselves out. Now GO!" 

_Time to see if faith alone is really enough to drive them back..._

Holding forth her silver sunburst symbol, Catherine steadies herself, and then begins to chant holy verses from the scripture of Dol Arrah. The symbol seems to briefly flash with a brilliant white light, as Catherine finishes her attempt at driving the undead back. "Begone you cursed abominations, and trouble us no more! 

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative 7
Turning Check 17
Turning Damage 14
I hope that's good enough. I'm not the best cleric!   

[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 24, 2007)

Darrick breaks into a run, drawing his sword as he moves.  "We can hold them," he calls, "Never fear."

[sblock=OOC]

Intiative: 22

Double move to I6, and take up a defensive stance.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Sep 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Initiative check = 10
 Sepoto retreats as quickly as he can, keeping his companions moving in front of him.[/SBLOCK]

Sepoto stops dead in his tracks, the musty smell of death filling his flaring nostrils as the door is opened. As Catherine strides forward, holy symbol defiantly raised, the shifter raps the hulking warforged soundly on his arm, speaking loudly,

"See, Trenchbucket, no pattern persists forever, now we run! Come on!"


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 25, 2007)

Charles awaits to see the effects of Catherine's turning attempts, but he is battle ready.

[sblock]Initiative (1d20+6=20)

If you don't mind, I also would like wait until happens with the turning attempt.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

"I will cover your retreat," Trebuchet decides, remaining where he is.


----------



## Pebele (Sep 26, 2007)

Hearing Catherine's orders, Darrick and Ducerne charge forward to block the hallway from the advancing undead. 

Catherine steps in behind them and brandishes her holy symbol. A brilliant flash of light fills the room and seems to form a transparent shield in front of the group. Nearly all of the undead are turned back by the energy but one still lumbers towards the party. It clumsily attacks Ducerne with it's rusted halberd, but he parries the attack easily. 

Alicia takes up a position next to Catherine, as the rest of the party retreats down the hallway.  




Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne

*Hostiles:*
White 1: shambling corpse
White 2: shambling corpse
White 3: shambling corpse
White 4: shambling corpse
White 5: shambling corpse
White 6: shambling corpse
White 7: shambling corpse
White 8: shambling corpse


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 26, 2007)

"We can hold them,"  Darrick says confidently, doing his damdest to conceal his nervousness.

[Sblock=OOC]
Ready an action to hit anything that comes within range, and make the same foe the target of his Shield Block.

Well, he's consistent....  Natural 1 to-hit.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 26, 2007)

"Continue to fall back! That won't hold them back forever!" Catherine moves back down the hallway, grabbing at Kaelan as she goes. 

[sblock]
Double Move down the hallway to R7 (if there was an R row on the map.) 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 27, 2007)

*Kaelan 34 hp 1 damage healed 8 DR remaining*

Kaelan shoulders off Catherine grasp and points in their direction.  "We could cut them down now while they cower against the wall!  They cannot hurt us with holy powers affecting them!  Let us defeat them now and use what resources we have left before we rest and come back down here!"  Kaelan strides forward past Ducerne and Darrick and cuts at the one holding a halberd with his scimitar.

[sblock=ooc]They can't take actions against us(except that one that is not turned) and we get a +2 to attack them while they take a -2 to AC.  Us melee types should mop them up now so we don't have to deal with them when we come back down.  Catherine wouldn't have to use more turn attempts(that could be used to power her domain feats).  Treb could even throw whatever spells he has left at them to help before we rest upstairs(assuming that is what we do.)Move to F6.That will hit, nat 20, 28 to hit, 6 damage. No damage healed because opponents are undead.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

Trebuchet looks from Catherine to Kaelan, clearly a bit confused at the conflicting plans.

"Are we fighting?" he asks hopefully.


----------



## BRP2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Charles sees the effects of Catherine's holy light and takes this chance to move forward. He moves at a incredible speed, drawing his spear as his does so, and attacks the walking corpse when he comes in range.

[sblock]

Dodge on the closest undead thing.

Move to G-7 and attack if no one is in the way.

This might proc a AoO, to which against his target, Charles will have 23 AC against.

Attack (1d20+6=25)

Damage (1d8+4=8)

Normal AC is 19.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 1, 2007)

"No, we are withdrawing as planned. There is no need to fight this battle now."


----------



## Pebele (Oct 1, 2007)

(Sorry everyone. Apparently I need to give myself a reminder to use the OOC thread when things come up.

So it looks as if Kaelan and Charles are engaging, Catherine is retreating, Darrick is covering Catherine's retreat, Trebuchet is waiting for clarification, and Sepoto hasn't acted yet? I will get a post up this afternoon/evening. 

Again, I am very sorry for the delay.)


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 1, 2007)

Sepoto beckons to the others, reiterating Catherine's command.

"Captain-Catherine has given her order, fall back!"


----------



## Pebele (Oct 2, 2007)

Kaelan rushes past the line of retreating combatants and strikes a light slash across the nearest shambling corpse. A small chunk of rotting flesh tumbles to the ground, but if the undead warrior noticed, Kaelan can't tell. 

Darrick holds his position, determined that the corpses will *not* make it past him.

Charles also moves forward past the retreating line, and lunges at the undead warrior. His spear manages to penetrate the thing's hide and mail armor and delivers a light wound the warrior. 

The only undead unaffected by Catherine's faith lashes out with its rusted halberd randomly, and lands a glancing blow against Kaelan's chest. 

Alicia doesn't wait to hear the explanations of why the party is acting disparately and simply falls back as ordered. 

Ducerne effects a wicked slash, cutting a massive wound in the undead warrior's torso. "This will not last forever. You should fall back as ordered."

Sepoto and Catherine fall back down the hallway, while Trebuchet stands still, trying to resolve the different orders ringing out.

Damage Summary:
Kaelan: -7 HP




Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne

*Hostiles:*
White 1: shambling corpse
White 2: shambling corpse
White 3: shambling corpse
White 4: shambling corpse
White 5: shambling corpse
White 6: shambling corpse
White 7: shambling corpse
White 8: shambling corpse


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 2, 2007)

"Fall back, dammit!  We're in no shape for this, not now!"


[sblock=OOC]
*Ahem*


			
				Pebele said:
			
		

> Darrick holds his position, determined that the corpses *will* make it past him.



Oh, that _hurts_.

Nevertheless!  Continue to hold ground, keeping that attack action readied.

12 to hit, 10 damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Oct 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> pebele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahem. This is why I need a dedicated proof-reader. Fixing now!

Will cookies help you to forgive me? [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 3, 2007)

"Keep going! We'll barricade the entrance to this floor once we escape. Darrick, Ducerne, it's time for you to fall back."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

Trebuchet considers, then decides.

"I will block their pursuit."

A ball of roiling flame discharges from his arm and rolls lazily down the corridor towards the fighting undead.

(Flaming Sphere! 2d6+2 damage, ref save DC 15 to negate)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 3, 2007)

*Kaelan 27 hp 1 damage healed 7 DR remaining*

Kaelan seeing his comrades fleeing, decides that discretion is the better part of valor.  He pulls away from the corpse, and moves down the hallway, standing next to Catherine.  "Apologies Captain, I don't know what came over me."


[sblock=ooc]Withdraw to F7 and then down the hallway ending up in Q7[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 4, 2007)

Sepoto bounds pell-mell down the corridor, the sounds of his companions fading behind him quickly after his last shouted warning. Coming to a sudden halt, he belatedly realizes that the only sound he hears is his own quickened breathing. Now alone in the darkened catacombs, he spins quickly around in time to see the brilliant, blossoming orange flame of Trebuchet's spell.  

Shaking his head, and planting his calloused, flattened palm upon his forhead, he makes to run back the way he came, when Catherine suddenly appears. Wondering what is keeping the others, he exclaims with a wry smile upon his face,

"It seems our retreat goes much the same as our battles!"


----------



## Pebele (Oct 5, 2007)

(Assuming that Charles will also retreat...)

Ducerne dispatches the rotting corpse, and then holds ground while he encourages Trebuchet and Darrick to retreat. 

Once he is satisfied that the group has gotten back a safe distance, he is the last to join them  in the large chamber with the staircase. He sheaths his sword as he approaches. "They are not following, yet. I suggest that we exit quickly and rest for the night. But, as Captain, it is obviously your call." He looks to Catherine.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 6, 2007)

"Help me barricade this door with whatever we can find, and then we'll figure out what to do."

Once the door is blocked with whatever they can find, she continues.

"Now we don't have to worry about anyone coming to join us. I say we head on down to the barracks area and make camp for the night. We can patch the rest of our wounds, and attend to Kaelan's issues, then make a fresh assault on the lower level in the morning. Agreed? And from now on when I say to withdraw, please do it immediately."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 6, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan's shoulders slump.  It could for being reprimanded by Catherine, or for the trials of the day finally catching up with him.  "I believe a little rest will do us all good."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2007)

Trebuchet pauses, then nods stiffly.

"As you wish. My damage will require my attention over the night. Some of the work may make noise. It may be best if I have a secure location away from the others while I perform these repairs.""


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 8, 2007)

Sepoto nods in agreement with Catherine, but eyes the barricaded door warily just the same. 

"Captain-Catherine, if it is in agreement with your wishes, Sepoto will take the first watch."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 8, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I would second watch, but I'm afraid Catherine would pin me down and make me rest,"  he says with a grin.  With that said, Kaelan begins arranging his bedding as best he can in the room.

[sblock=ooc]I'll rest all night.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 8, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "I would second watch, but I'm afraid Catherine would pin me down and make me rest,"




"He's right, I'll spear him to a wall if I have to."

[sblock]
Hmm, I thought Lesser Restoration was a first level spell for healers. Apparently not. So no spells being prepared for Kaelan's use.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Oct 8, 2007)

Ducerne and Alicia help to blockade both the entrance to the lower level and the door outside the barracks.

Sepoto takes first watch, and his watch period passes uneventfully. Ducerne relieves him, and takes a double watch before allowing Alicia her double turn. 

The rest of the party rests uninterrupted, and neither Ducerne or Alicia report any strange happenings during their watch periods.

"How are your wounds? If necessary, I believe that we can camp here for at least another day or so. I do not believe that any of the men who ran off would be coming back. And judging from what greeted us below, I do not think that we have to worry that anyone else will come looking for us." Ducerne bows his head to Catherine. "Of course, Alicia and I will follow whatever orders you have."

(Now that everyone has rested, they have access to whatever skills/spells they received for gaining their 5th level.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 10, 2007)

*Kaelan 39/44 hp*

Kaelan sits up from his rest.  "Yes, we could probably stand to rest another day.  I still feel weak from the poison."   Not wanting the others to think him weak, Kaelan then stands, and begins his exercises to help strengthen his weak muscles.  "If everybody is set on going, I'm not going to hold anybody back, I can still fight."

[sblock=ooc]We can rest some more if you want.  I'm still down 3 str and 4 dex.  Perhaps if Catherine is fully healed she can give me some medical treatment heal this ability damage a little quicker.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 10, 2007)

"So being that the type of magic Kaelan requires is beyond my abilities, I agree that we should rest for another day or two. We can easily hole up in these barracks, take advantage of whatever food supplies the bandit's left, and concentrate on recovery. It should be easy to defend this area if needed."

[sblock]
I would suggest two full days of rest. 
Long Term Care Check:17
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 10, 2007)

"That sounds wise to me,"  Darrick agrees.  "We should keep a watch, though, just in case."


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 10, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> "That sounds wise to me,"  Darrick agrees.  "We should keep a watch, though, just in case."




"Yes, Sepoto agrees as well."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2007)

"It will be difficult for me to keep watch," Trebuchet says sadly. "Between my repairs and replenishing my magical energy, my attention will be necessarily distracted."


----------



## Pebele (Oct 11, 2007)

(Ok, so the group will be camping out for another two days? 

And remember, since the group will only be resting, they will recover twice as quickly as normal.

If I don't hear otherwise, I'll have a full post up later this evening. 

It seems like everyone is a bit busier now, and I completely understand. I would like for us all to try and keep the game going and try to make sure to check in on the thread every day. I know I have been lax a bit lately myself, and I apologize for that. You all are great, and I appreciate all the effort you are putting in. Let's keep it up! )


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2007)

(arr, I'm not going anywhere. my new job slowed me a bit...can't post in the mornings/afternoons like I used ta...but I'm still checking every day )


----------



## Pebele (Oct 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (arr, I'm not going anywhere. my new job slowed me a bit...can't post in the mornings/afternoons like I used ta...but I'm still checking every day )



(Congrats on the new job! Everyone is doing well, and I am happy that even though things have slowed at times, the game has never stopped. I know that fall is a hectic time for most people, so I expect a bit of slow down.  )


----------



## Pebele (Oct 11, 2007)

The group spent the next two days resting and planning their attack on the lower level of the temple. Luckily for them, Ducerne and Alicia knew where the food stores were, and there was plenty for the party to eat while they rested.

As far as anyone could tell, nothing, human or otherwise, came looking for them. 

The dawn of the third day found them sitting around a table in the barracks. "How is everyone? Should we go back to the lower level today?"


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 11, 2007)

"I believe so. It's time to finish this mission. Let's move it out!"


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 11, 2007)

"I'm ready," Darrick declares.  Two relatively restful days have apparently done wonders for his mood, and he seems almost cheerful at the thought of the battle ahead.  "Have you any suggestions as to how we should best handle these undead, Catherine?  Have they any vulnerabilities that we can exploit?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 11, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan spent the two days relaxing for the most part.  He brushed off Catherine's nagging to lay down, until she made it an order.  Then he complied with a sigh.  After a full day of rest, he was back to normal, it was more precautionary that they rest the next day.  Feeling more himself, he involved himself in weapons practice with Darrick, Charles, and Sepoto.  He debated arcane theory with Trebuchet, and spoke to everybody of his suspected condition:  His brother momentarily taking over his body.  He further inquired Catherine of possesion once more, hoping she could recall something else.

"We should be going,"  he says.  "I am starting to get antsy up here, when I know our goal is very close.  The Academy probably assumes we are dead by now, I wonder if they'll send somebody to look for us?"


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 12, 2007)

Less battle-weary than the rest, more from luck than anything else, Sepoto was content to take the bulk of the relatively uneventful watches while the others rested and recuperated. 

The ruin was almost eerily silent now, and the frowning stone on all sides had begun to unnerve the shifter, who never felt quite right when forced to remain a prisoner within four walls. He already longed for the sun and the familiar scents of the jungle. He had consumed the last of his fruit, a slightly mouldering cantaloupe on his last watch before their departure for the level below, and though the juice was sweet, his stomach now rebelled.

"Sepoto is ready, as well."

Then his abdomen makes a sound like lemur squealing in a hollow tree. Audible to all.

Thinking of the repulsive undead and his churning stomach, Sepoto excuses himself, deciding to find a remote chamber to make sure his body did not betray him later. Turning to Trebuchet, and patting his composite plating, Sepoto whispers,

_"Hmm, Sepoto will return in a moment Trenchbucket...you are lucky sometimes that you do not eat as we do..."_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

"I agree!" Trebuchet bugles earnestly. "Even when it works properly, it's a messy, nasty business. I suppose it's a small price for how your bodies keep pulling themselves back together on their own though."

Over the two days, he'd managed to correct most of the damage, save for a few minor dents and blemishes, but it had taken a lot of work. The mithril that covered his vital points and torso was harder than his tools, and difficult to work with.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 13, 2007)

The group heads back to the doorway to the lower level. They remove the barricade that they had placed there and prepare for combat.

However, the stairway is deserted. The group is able to make its way down to the lower level without encountering enemies. 

They are faced with deciding where to do. The room they are in has exits to the north, south, east and west. They had gone west before.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 13, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan stands at the door that led to the walking corpses before.  "Catherine, would like to deal with the walking dead now?"  His blades are out, and his knee spike emerges from his flesh.  Sharp claws emerge from his fingertips.  Finally, his jaws and teeth elongate once more.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 13, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "Catherine, would like to deal with the walking dead now?"





"Yes, I would. I'll drive back as many as I can, and then we'll cut them down." Catherine points to Darrick. "You're with me. Everyone else, follow behind us."


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 13, 2007)

Sepoto nods to Catherine, not relishing the thought of returning within smelling distance of the mouldering corpses, but grateful that his stomach has finally started to settle.

"Lead on, Captain-Catherine!"


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 13, 2007)

Darrick salutes Catherine, lowers the visor of his helmet, and raises his sword.  "I'm ready,"  he says calmly.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2007)

Trebuchet bobs his gaunt metal head and there's a clicking, ratcheting sound as his arms reconfigure for lobbing magical blasts.

"Absolute destruction awaits!" he declares happily.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 13, 2007)

With his orders given, Kaelan takes his place behind Darrick and Catherine as they ready themselves to go down the hallway.  "Catherine, should all of us focus on the corpses that still wish to fight us?  Or would you rather have some of us fight the active ones and have the others fight the ones that cower?"


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 14, 2007)

"Darrick, Ducerne, and I will concentrate on the ones who aren't forced away from me. The rest of you can focus your attention on the ones who were forced away. Any more questions?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 14, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"No Captain, I am ready, lead on."  Kaelan yawns, like a great cat, his large incisors glinting in the light.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 14, 2007)

(Ok everyone. I've noticed that BRP2 hasn't been on ENworld in over two weeks. I have sent him an email to see what's up. While we wait, I will ghost Charles in combat. If I don't hear from him in a few days, I'm going to have to see about bringing in an alternate character. I will, of course, ghost Charles until such a time as that becomes possible.

I just wanted to keep you all informed about the situation. I will have today's post up very shortly. )


----------



## Pebele (Oct 14, 2007)

The group stays in tight formation as they make their way towards the room filled with undead. They find the room as they left it, the shambling corpses scattered about the room.

The corpses all turn towards the door when they hear the party and see the lights the party are carrying. They turn towards the party in silence.






Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne

*Hostiles:*
White 1: shambling corpse
White 2: shambling corpse
White 3: shambling corpse
White 4: shambling corpse
White 5: shambling corpse
White 6: shambling corpse
White 7: shambling corpse
White 8: shambling corpse


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 15, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Initiative = 18 
Sepoto will draw his kukri and delay. After Catherine has attempted to turn the undead, he will move into a square adjacent to the Captain and ready an action to slash at any of the walking corpses that come into position to attack her (or him). 
Kukri attack = 19 
Kukri damage = 5 
[/SBLOCK]

"Trenchbucket, punish the foul-smelling-ones who Captain-Catherine drives away, I will stay close to the two of you to make sure the stubborn ones do not draw to close!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 15, 2007)

*Kaelan 44/44 hp 10 DR remaining, 0 hp healed*

Init:  14 

Kaelan stands, waiting for Catherine to turn away the moldering corpses.  Once they retreat, he approaches the nearest one and slashes wildly with his scimitar, hoping to end it's unrest.

[sblock=ooc]I'll delay until Catherine turns them(if necessary)I will then move forward and attack with one end of my scimitar, power attacking for 4.  Attack(including +2 from being turned and +1 from Darrick's aura) is at +8, damage is 1d6+12.  If for some reason they are not turned, I will move or charge if possible to the nearest one and attack as well.  22 to hit, 13 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 15, 2007)

Darrick drops into a slight crouch, shield raised and sword held at the ready.  "Let them come," he says quietly.

[sblock=OOC]

Intiative is 23, thanks to his Motivate Dex aura.

Hold an action to strike any hostiles that approach, making that same foe the target of his Shield Block, wth a two point power attack.

Forgot to include his aura, as usual, but it matters not: 10 to hit, 6 damage.

Damn you, Invisible Castle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 15, 2007)

_And this time, we're ready for them..._

Brandishing her holy symbol, Catherine recites a rapid prayer in an attempt to drive back some of the undead. "Begone in the name of the Sun Goddess Dol Arrah!"

[sblock]
5' step forward to G6 and Turn Undead. 
Initiative 11
Turning Check 21
Turning Damage 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Oct 17, 2007)

(I've ghosted Charles and Trebuchet this round. I have still heard nothing from BRP2, so I'm going to put up a recruitment thread within the next couple of days. Shayuri, are you still with us? I hope that you're able to post for round two.)

Darrick tenses for action as the undead shuffle forward lazily. The first of them strikes Catherine from her right, but she manages to twist aside at the last second causing the rusting halberd to strike the floor harmlessly. 

Ducerne rushes forward into the room, and strikes an off balance blow into the undead. If he hadn't been off balance, perhaps it would have been a more telling strike. 

As the second one approaches, Darrick swings his blade, but it skitters off the ancient armor. Even as it heedlessly ignores the attack from Darrick, it joins its fellow undead in attacking Catherine. This time Catherine isn't so lucky, and the rusted blade strikes her in the shoulder. 

She winces in pain, and focuses the power of her goddess to drive back the undead horde. It looks as if a fair number were affected by the ability, but it's hard to register fear on the face of the undead. 

As Catherine's prayer finishes, the rest of the party surges into action. With Sepoto taking up a guard position to Catherine's left, and striking the undead in front of her. The blade cuts into it's rotting flesh, but it doesn't seem to notice at all. 

Kaelan is hemmed in by the tunnel, the party and the undead at the front of the line, and is stuck for the moment. 

Trebuchet's odd mechanisms spring into action, and a small red ball streaks from his arm, striking the undead in front of Catherine. As it strikes it bursts into a white flame, leaving a most unpleasant smell in the air. 

Alicia hefts a heavy bow in place of her sword, and fires an arrow that lodges into the thing's rotting flesh, but it seems to do little damage. 

Two of the undead break rank and flee towards the wall. A third follows suit, and somehow manages to avoid Ducerne's strike as it shuffles away. 

Charles is also hemmed in. He curses under his breath, gripping his spear tightly.

The last two undead move forward with an odd groaning and rattling of ancient mail, but their rusted blades are knocked aside by Ducerne's blade and shield. 

Damage report:
Catherine -11





Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne

*Hostiles:*
White 1: shambling corpse
White 2: shambling corpse
White 3: shambling corpse
White 4: shambling corpse
White 5: shambling corpse
White 6: shambling corpse
White 7: shambling corpse
White 8: shambling corpse


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will tumble through shambling corpse #6's square, Tumble = 30, Success to square E7, freeing up some space in the corridor (allies keep in mind that you can pass through an allied square as long as you don't end your movement in it.) and slash at shambling corpse #6.
Kukri attack, with flanking bonus (Catherine, based on last position) and Darrick's aura = 23 
Kukri damage = 2 
Likely not getting through the DR again...at least Catherine will get the flank, too.
[/SBLOCK]

Sepoto, realizing there is a bottleneck in the corridor behind him, dives to one side of the armored abomination, momentarily eluding it. When he reaches the other side, his kukri flashes again, trying to harm the insensate corpse-creature.

"Friend-Catherine, while it is distracted, _strike_!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 18, 2007)

*Kaelan 44/44 hp 10 DR remaining, 0 hp healed*

Kaelan delays a moment until Trebuchet blasts another zombie with his arcane power.  He then moves swiftly, hoping the zombies reflexes are not that great.  He moves past three of them, and swings his scimitar in a mightly blow at one of the retreating undead.

[sblock]Delay until after Treb then move to H7-G8-F8-E8-D8, 30' moved, 3 AoO provoked unless some fall.  Attack number 2.  Power attack for 4.  Attack roll includes the +2 to hit the turned undead and Darrick's aura.  19 to hit, 17 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Trebuchet, unable to smile...but somehow projecting that vibe all the same, fires another blast of flame...this one forming a stable ball that rolls merrily towards the nearest zombie and buts up against it, burning like pitch!

(Flaming Sphere. Vault it over people's heads, then hit #4 with it. Ref save DC 15 for half. Damage is 2d6+2. 7 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1322071 )

(re: me - I apologize. I read the post, saw Treb's position and thought about what spell to cast with all those people between me and my targets...then went to work. I can't post from there, and it was late when I got back... Anyway, it won't happen again. Thanks for ghosting me during my brief flakeage. )


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 18, 2007)

Catherine focuses for a second, and a brilliant golden glow surrounds her as she lifts her own  halberd and brings it across in a rapid slash across the chest of the nearest undead guard. 

[sblock]
Swift Action to activate Law Devotion. Will move to engage the closest non fleeing undead.
Attack Roll 25
Damage 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 18, 2007)

Darrick moves forward, calmly blocking the grasping hands of the undead with his shield, waiting for his opportunity.  When he sees it, he acts with blinding speed, his blade flashing out and cutting deep into his foe....


[Sblock=OOC]
Attack Zombie #4: 28 to hit, 9 damage!  The worm has turned, by gum!

If, by some happenstance, this manages to drop the corpse in question, Darrick will 5' step into its space.  If not, he'll stand firm.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Oct 19, 2007)

(Wow, everyone got in fast! Awesome. Update will be coming later tonight or first thing in the morning.)


----------



## Pebele (Oct 19, 2007)

Please do not include situational modifiers such as the undead turning to your rolls. I will apply them behind the scenes for you. I appreciate the effort to help me out, but it really only makes things more confusing for me. Thank you for your cooperation.

The first undead to attack Catherine retreats towards the western wall. 

Darrick stands fast and lands a solid strike down the warrior's rotting chest. 

It turns to flee towards the wall, but is quickly met by a weak slash from Sepoto's blade, and a devastating strike from Darrick's. The undead collapses to the ground, it's rusted arms and armor clanking noisily. 

Ducerne steps forward and strikes a rapid blow against the nearest undead, leaving it with a nasty gash across its stomach. 

Catherine steps forward with her aura blazing and connects with an overhead blow to the closest undead, which Sepoto immediately follows suit widening the wound considerably. 

Kaelan darts madly around southeastern side of the room dodging blades of allies and enemies alike. He manages to avoid one of the rusted blades, but two find their mark as he moves. Distracted by this, his blade misses it's mark against the undead on the far wall. 

Seeing that his initial target is down, Trebuchet adjusts his aim and launches a flaming sphere towards one of the zombies against the back wall (#1). The creature seems unaffected by this, and makes no indication that it suffered any damage at all from the attack.

Alicia hefts her bow again, and fires a flaming arrow at the undead her father has engaged. The flaming shaft buries itself in the decaying flesh and burns brightly. 

Two more of the undead seem to be pressed against the wall, still trying to escape from Catherine's gaze. 

The undead from the north closes in on Catherine, but misses a clumsy strike with its halberd. 

Charles runs forward, stopping at Catherine's previous position and lunges with his spear at the warrior attacking Catherine. What would have been a very decisive strike is barely noticed on the undead warrior, but Charles definitely felt the weapon bite deeply. 

Kaelan's target shifts towards the wall, and presses itself against it like the others. 

The warrior that Catherine and Sepoto attacked strikes back at Catherine, and while she is able to parry most of the attack away, the rusty metal still makes a minor cut across her gauntleted wrist. 

Ducerne's guard lowers slightly as he notices this, and he fails to raise it in time as his target connects with its rusted blade across his shoulder.

Damage report:
Catherine -3
Ducerne -6
Kaelan -11

Undead 4: Dead. (destroyed? whatever)




Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne

*Hostiles:*
White 1: shambling corpse
White 2: shambling corpse
White 3: shambling corpse
White 5: shambling corpse
White 6: shambling corpse
White 7: shambling corpse
White 8: shambling corpse


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 19, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/44 hp 8 DR remaining, 0 hp healed*

Kaelan steps forward once again, attacking the zombie as it flees.  He aims a wicked downward slash at it's shoulder and then bites at the creature's arm.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to E9.  I am only attacking with my main hand, and then a bite attack, with full power attack.  Do you want us to include modifiers like power attack/darrick's auras?  These rolls will have them in, let me know if that is okay.  8 and 21 to hit, 21 and 8 damage.  The bite is a possible crit. crit confirm:  13, 8 damage using AP on crit confirm:  6, total w/o turn undead modifier is 19[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 20, 2007)

Smiling with confidence now, Darrick strides into the room and swings at the closest undead....connecting solidly, with a spray of rotting gore.


[SBLOCK=OOC]

5' step to G7, and lash out again.

By hell.  Another 28 to hit, 7 damage.

Ha, I say!  HA!

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 20, 2007)

Turning her attention from Sepoto's target to Charles's, Catherine lashes out in a broad slashing arc, trying to slip past the undead's guard.

[sblock]
I took Pebele's statement to mean, don't count the bonus to hit for the undead cowering, or any other bonus like that. Power Attacking and Darrick's Aura should be fine.

Anyways...

5' step to F6, and attack undead 7.
Attack Roll 12 

I've seen people miss them with more, so I don't think damage is needed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2007)

Trebuchet seems taken aback by the lack of reacting to the fire. Reasoning that the creature might have merely eluded the ball, he directs the sphere to attack it again, while at the same time fires a flotilla of blazing blue force missiles from his chest.

(Flaming Sphere attacks as move action, Ref DC 15 to negate. Magic Missile as a standard action. All attacks targeting zombie 6, or another in line of effect if 6 falls. 5 damage for sphere. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1326847  13 damage from magic missile. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1326849 )


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will take a five foot step to D7, and throw a flask of alchemist's spark at shambling corpse #3. 
Ranged Touch = 12
Alchemist's Spark Damage = 4 
An additional 1 point of splash damage applies, Alchemist's Spark damage only applies in the first round. [/SBLOCK]

Seeing the dust and gore his wounds inflicted, and the lack of effect it had on the horrific undead, Sepoto changes tactics, slipping the kukri into his belt and yanking a flask from the same location. 

He turns, gets a running start, and hurls it at one of the mockeries cowering against the wall. A crackle of ozone fills everyones nostrils, momentarily banishing the tomb-smell that pervades the crumbling chamber, and blue white tendrils of electricity crackle outward from the shattered flask.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 22, 2007)

(Yes, you should be adding in Darrick's aura and your own power attack. 

EvolutionKB: I did not use an AP for you, because undead are immune to critical hits. Also, would it be possible for you to roll your damage on separate rolls and break it down a bit? I'm definitely not a math whiz, so sometimes it takes me awhile to figure out which modifiers are or are not included.  )

Another undead moves to the wall and claws madly at the wall trying to escape. 

Darrick lashes out with a wicked strike of his blade cutting deeply into the decaying body and rusted mail of the undead warrior. 

Ducerne's blade cuts across his target in a diagonal arc leaving a large gouge in its chest.

Catherine's blade misses cleanly, striking the floor instead of the undead. 

Sepoto tosses his flask, and it tumbles end over end through the air, but it overshoots the mark, bouncing off the far wall to land at Kaelan's feet. Before Kaelan can curse his luck, the flask shatters and covers him with the sparking liquid. 

Trebuchet's sphere again is dodged by the undead, but his azure bolts strike true. The warrior collapses to the floor, lifeless once again. 

Alicia's flaming arrow again strikes a warrior in the back flaring with a sizzle of sparks. 

Catherine's target strikes back at her, and its blade weaves past hers, and strikes her in the left leg leaving a small cut. 

Two more of the undead cower against the wall. 

Charles rushes forward again, and lunges his spear into one of the warriors scratching at the wall. 

Another of the undead strikes at Catherine, but she knocks its blade aside with her own. 

Kaelan's blade misses cleanly, but his fangs sink into rotting flesh and tear a hunk out of it.

Damage Report:
Catherine -4
Kaelan -13

Zombie 6 is destroyed.




Key:
*Allies:*
Red: Trebuchet
Orange: Sepoto
Yellow: Darrick
Green: Charles
Blue: Kaelan
Pink: Catherine
Purple A: Alicia
Purple D: Ducerne

*Hostiles:*
White 1: shambling corpse
White 2: shambling corpse
White 3: shambling corpse
White 5: shambling corpse
White 7: shambling corpse
White 8: shambling corpse


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 22, 2007)

His foot skidding slightly on the gore now coating the floor, Darrick darts forward to Catherine's side.  "No worries, Captain.  No worries."


[Sblock=OOC]
5' Step to G6, and attack Zombie 7.

19 to hit, 10 damage.  Not bad, not bad....

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 22, 2007)

"Don't worry about me, Darrick. I'm doing fine." Catherine swings her halberd again, trying to connect with the undead warrior nearest her. 

[sblock]
Attack Roll 17
Damage 6
I hope that hits, but that damage could be better. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 23, 2007)

"Oho...so sorry Friend-Kaelan!"

Deciding his aim is better with his bow, Sepoto nocks one of the Dragon's Breath arrows and fires at the cowering corpse creature.

[SBLOCK] No more flask deviation for me. Sepoto will draw his bow and fire at shambling corpse #3 with a Dragon's Breath arrow.
Shortbow attack = 10 
Ach, on the off-chance it hits:
Shortbow damage = 3 
Plus fire damage, if successful.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 23, 2007)

*Kaelan 31/44 0 dam healed 8 DR remaining*

Kaelan shoulders through the pain of Sepoto's flask and spits out the hunk of putrid flesh.  He gags and thinks, _like the tiger_.  His hacks at the undead with one end of his blade, then raises his knee spike towards the thing's stomach, finally he attempts to bite down on the things rotting arm, all attempting to strike for power instead of accuracy.

[sblock]Sorry about the AP, that is what I get for posting after a tiresome day at work and more than a few drinks.  I don't know how I forgot.  I'll post damage and attack rolls seperately from now on.  This is a full attack, but only attacking with one end of the scimitar, followed by 2 natural secondary attacks, a gore(piercing), and a bite(all types).  I am power attacking for four.  17 to hit w/scimitar damage scimitar:  18 gore attack:  17 gore damage:  9 bite attack:  7, not rolling damage for that one. If Ducerne drops number 8, I'll charge number 2 w/power attack and Catherine's aura at +8 1d6+14[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2007)

Reasoning that a successful combination is worth repeating, Trebuchet fires another salvo of force blasts, and maneuvers the flaming ball again, aiming them both at Zombie 7.

(8 dmg from flaming sphere, DC 15 for negation, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1331117, and 10 from magic missile: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1331119 ...aiming for 7 or other immediate hostile should 7 fall. Last resort, aim for one of the cowering zombs.)


----------



## Pebele (Oct 24, 2007)

The mass of zombies along the west wall still madly claws against the stonework trying to escape. 

Darrick steps towards Catherine's target and unleashes a wicked slash, followed by a mirrored strike from Catherine's halberd. Both blades tear a bloodless, but disturbing, path through the undead. 

Ducerne meanwhile is unable to break through his opponent's guard, as his attack is parried away. 

Sepoto takes a shot against a warrior against the wall, but his arrow misses the mark. 

Trebuchet's magic finishes off the knights' target, burning through rotting flesh even as azure bolts slam home. 

Kaelan's blade and savage horn attack finish off Ducerne's target, whilst an arrow whistles past Kaelan to strike an undead behind him. 

Charles ducks and rolls past Sepoto and strikes another warrior with his spear. The blade tears a wide gouge in the bloodless flesh of his target.

(With 6 rounds to go on Catherine's Turn Undead, and only 4 targets left, I'll just paraphrase the next few rounds)

With the last of the fighting undead taken care of, the entire party (save for Catherine) advanced on the undead, unleashing a wave of blades and flame that cut down the cowering undead easily. The undead do not fight back, instead trying madly to retreat from Catherine, even as they are cut down one after the other.

When the last of the undead fall, that party find themselves facing a door to the north, and the hallway they came from to the east.

The party took no further damage.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 24, 2007)

*Kaelan 31/44*

Kaelan spits in disgust at the foul taste of the undead flesh in his mouth.  His pulls out a dagger and begins picking the pieces of meat out from between his overly large and sharp teeth.  "Do we continue on or go back to the main room that we started in?" he says nodding towards the door on the north wall.  He walks over to Catherine, "Would you mind using your wand on me once more? I wouldn't want the wounds to get infected, who knows what diseases these things are carrying."


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 24, 2007)

Pulling a rag from one of his pouches, Darrick quietly cleans his blade as he considers the now inanimate corpses.  "I wonder how long they've been down here.  And who did this to them?  Do you recognize this style of armor, Catherine?"

Shaking his head, a little sadly, he turns back to the others.  "I'm for moving on.  Sooner we're out of here, the happier I'll be."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2007)

"That was bracing!" Trebuchet opines as he dissolves the fire sphere.

"Mindless undead make excellent targets, I believe. Relatively slow, durable enough to warrant massive response, and devoid of any moral qualm in the destruction of. By all means, let us continue. Perhaps we'll find more!"


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 25, 2007)

"I'll just check each person who was hurt, and with a bit of magic from the wand we should be as good as new."

Catherine bends down to look at the undead. "I'm not certain, but let me think..."

[sblock=Knowledge Checks for Identification]
Knowledge (Religion) 21
Knowledge (Nature) 21
[/sblock]

Once they are done with the examinations, and the healing... "I'm for continuing to follow this current passage. May as well find out where it goes first."


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 25, 2007)

"Sepoto will gladly lead the way, Captain-Catherine---Sepoto glances sourly at the gruesome undead remains---but if you would stay close with your octogram, Sepoto would truly appreciate the kindness."


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Catherine finishes checking the dead. "I wonder how long these goblins were down here? Or even what race they originally were. It's a mystery alright. No wonder they sent survey teams out here."

"I'll be right behind you my friend. Please, lead on."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 26, 2007)

*Kaelan 33/44 hp 0 damage healed 8 DR remaining*

"I shall drop back and keep rear guard," Kaelan says.  He puts his dagger away and returns his clawed hands to his double scimitar.

[sblock=ooc]Spot/Listen:  +7.  Pebele, when were you opening up recruitment to replace Charles?  After we complete the part of the adventure?  Just curious, I want to see what people come up with.    [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Oct 26, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Spot/Listen:  +7.  Pebele, when were you opening up recruitment to replace Charles?  After we complete the part of the adventure?  Just curious, I want to see what people come up with.    [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]I will probably be opening up recruitment next week, and bring in the new character after this part of the adventure is finished. Unfortunately, I think it may be a little difficult to get a replacement in to the temple with the party. 

I will post a link to the recruitment thread if anyone is interested and knowns someone who may want to take part in the campaign. [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Oct 26, 2007)

Before the party departs for the north, Catherine carefully examines the bodies of the undead. From their appearance, she is able to identify them as some sort of Goblinoid. She does not find anything that she can identify as evidence of what they were doing in this structure.

Sepoto leads the way, carefully checking the ruined door for traps before leading the party North. He finds no evidence of a trap, and leads the party north. 

Kaelan keeps his ears open for a rear attack, but hears nothing.

Sepoto leads the group north for some distance before the path turns to the right. He follows the path around and come to a fork. The path continues to the east, but also turns south. He can see that the southern path is only about 15 feet long, and ends at a door.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 26, 2007)

"Let's check in that room first. May as well explore the area as we come to it."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 27, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan walks to the front when the group pauses at the fork.  "Agreed Catherine, sounds like a fine plan to me.  If no enemies are immediately evident, I'll stand watch here, while you search the room."


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 27, 2007)

Sepoto nods at Catherine's tacit order and approaches the door as the others look on. He examines it carefully, his head cocked to numerous confounded angles. Despite his best efforts at caution, he lays his fumbling hands upon it while probing to detect something out of the ordinary, moving too carelessly and too quickly.

_"Bah, Sepoto, he has sloth fingers today!"_

[SBLOCK] Search check = 9, Natural 1... Hopefully this doesn't hurt...    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2007)

There's a high pitched whine that rapidly scales upward out of audible registers as Trebuchet ratchets some port open in his shoulder and takes a position to fire through the doorway when it opens.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 28, 2007)

Sepoto examines the door, but finds no traps. Luckily for him, he also doesn't set any off.

Upon examining the door further, though, he finds it to be locked.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 28, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan tenses as Sepoto's fingers clumsily search the door.  When nothing happens he relaxes and waits again for the door to be opened.


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 28, 2007)

Sepoto looks back at his companions, a chagrined look on his face.

"It seems safe, but it is locked."

The shifter then waggles his fingers in an exaggerated fashion before removing a small sliver of hardened howler spine from his wristband.

[SBLOCK] Open Locks = 20 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 29, 2007)

"If that doesn't do it, we can always break down the door.", says Catherine with a smile.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2007)

"Or reduce it to cinders," Trebuchet notes gleefully.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 29, 2007)

Sepoto does his best to try and open the door, but the lock refuses to move. When he has finished, the door is still locked.


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 29, 2007)

"Shall I hit it?"  Darrick asks, hefting his shield.  "Give me enough room to build up some speed, and I think that I can bring it down."


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 29, 2007)

"Do it. And if that fails, we'll chop it down."


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 29, 2007)

He crouches, takes a deep breath, and then Darrick rams his shoulder against the door with all of his strength.

[sblock=OOC]
Strength Check: 21.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Oct 30, 2007)

Darrick rushes the door, stealing himself for the impact. He is rewarded with a satisfying crackling sound as the door gives way as he slams his body in to it.

The momentum carries him a few feet in to the room, and his feet slide on chunks of wood.

The room appears devoid of life, though the stench of decay and age are much stronger here than they are in the rest of the area. Perhaps because this room had been closed for so long.

At first glance the room appears to be full of rotting books, papers, linens and artwork.


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 30, 2007)

"Seems clear," Darrick calls, looking warily about.  Drawing his sword, he advances cautiously into the room, kicking the broken pieces of door to either side.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 30, 2007)

Catherine coughs heavily. "Well if the undead don't kill us, apparently mold will. Let's give this room the once over and move on."

[sblock=Search Check]
21
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Oct 31, 2007)

Sepoto skulks in behind the others, keen senses picking up the scent of ancient bookbinding paste mixed with the dry taint of ages long lost. 

"Friend-Catherine, what might this place be?"

[SBLOCK]Search check = 19  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 31, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan, seeing the room apparently lacking guards, hesitates for a moment, glancing down the hallways, then striding towards the room.  He gives the room a quick once over, looking to find some order in the mess.  He then reaches down and carefully picks through the debris.  "Anybody find anything worth keeping?"

[sblock=ooc]I know it is more than I can do in a round, but I'll take the time assuming nothing interrupts.  Move action:  Spot check down the hallway, 21.  Second move action:  move down the hallway into the room(assuming it is within reach).  Next round, use full round action to search a square in the room, 17. [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 31, 2007)

Sepoto said:
			
		

> "Friend-Catherine, what might this place be?"



"A storage area of some type. It's hard to tell, with everything decayed as it is."


----------



## Pebele (Nov 1, 2007)

Kaelan sees nothing down the hall from the group, and joins them as soon as he is sure it is safe to do so.

The group searches the room, but they find nothing that seems to have any value. No one in the group can understand the bits of language that they find on the decaying books, and no one recognizes any of the symbols that are present on the scraps of artwork that remain.

Satisfied that the room was nothing more than a storage area that has since been rendered useless, the group returns to the hallway. 

The hall continues to the east, and Sepoto remains in the front. He comes to a 15 foot wide hallway which leads north and south. He remembers that in the room with the staircase, the passages leading north and south were also 15 feet wide.


----------



## Rookseye (Nov 1, 2007)

Sepoto takes a deep inhalation of the catacomb's dry air into his lungs, not seeming to savor the scent. After scratching his chin with a jagged yellow nail, he seems satisfied. Nodding to himself, he looks down the length of the wide passageway to the south.

"Sepoto thinks this way smells as if it leads back to the chamber with the stairwell, I would have us check to be certain."

The shifter lopes along ahead, carefully searching the entirety of the corridor for anything out of the ordinary as he goes. 

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will move with as much stealth as he can muster while searching the southern corridor in hopes that it leads back to the original stair-chamber.
Hide check = 27 
Move Silently check = 32 
Search check, natural 20 = 28 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 1, 2007)

Catherine follows Sepoto 20' behind as he moves down the hallway.


----------



## Rolzup (Nov 1, 2007)

Darrick chuckles quietly as he watches -- and listens to -- Catherine move.  "So much for stealth,"  he murmurs, as he follows in her wake.  "Just as well; I've little taste for it."


----------



## Pebele (Nov 1, 2007)

Sepoto moves south down the wide hallway, not hearing or seeing any signs of other foes.

As he suspected, he finds himself back in the large room with the staircase. He may continue in to the room, which still has passages to the east and to the south, or he can return to the northern part of the passage he is currently in, which has been unexplored.


----------



## Rookseye (Nov 1, 2007)

Sepoto returns the short distance that separates him from his companions down the corridor to the north. He stifles a sneeze with a sound like a muted chirp before relaying his findings to the others.  

"Captain-Catherine, this way leads back to the staircase and the ruins above. Shall we return and take another direction, or double-back and continue to the north?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 1, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan waits and watches while Sepoto goes ahead to investigate.  When the shifter returns and explains his findings, Kaelan speaks up from the back.  "We might as well continue North since we are here right now anyway."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2007)

"Agreed," Trebuchet chimes in. "Let us explore each direction entirely before proceeding to the next."


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 2, 2007)

"North it is then. Sepoto, if you would lead the way please?"

Catherine continues to follow 20' behind Sepoto.


----------



## Pebele (Nov 2, 2007)

Sepoto guides the group to the north. He does not hear or see any danger as he leads them.

He finally comes to a solid door at the end of the northern passage.


----------



## Rookseye (Nov 2, 2007)

Sepoto pauses when finding the door, allowing his companions to catch up. He then gives the door the same thorough examination that he gave the first.

[SBLOCK] Search check = 15 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Nov 2, 2007)

Sepoto finds no evidence of any traps on the door. He also finds that this door does not appear to be locked.


----------



## Rookseye (Nov 2, 2007)

Sepoto raises one fuzzy orange eyebrow, a sense of foreboding rising in him despite the innocuous nature of the door.

"Captain-Catherine, the door seems without danger...should Sepoto open it?"


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 3, 2007)

"Go for it. The rest of you, stand ready!"


----------



## Rookseye (Nov 3, 2007)

When the others are ready, Sepoto opens the door as quickly as possible, deftly stepping toward the corridor wall for safety while peering inside.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 4, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan still stands toward the rear of the party, watching for threats from the back.  He nods in Sepoto's direction to signal the way is clear and he is good to open the door.


----------

